# TTC Naturally ~ Part 9



## Skybreeze

*New Home ladies
Happy Chatting
*      
        

Please feel free to post here if you are ttc naturally, no matter how long or if you have fertility problems! Lets ttc the old fashion way! ​


----------



## rungirl

...just book marking! xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies,dont come on much but do check up people   

so here i am cd 47 i think    dont know when af gonna show.hve been feelin emotional    crying at forrest gump,toddlers in tiaras,reading a book and at coronation st    been having quite afew 'o' in my sleep aswell    been really lightheaded dizzy and feeling of confusion with it,retchin cleanin the rabbits out.so all in all my body is reaaallllllly playing tricks and says im pg    how stupid am i    weve only dtd twice in the last month or so     and i feel i haveeeee todo a hpt so gonna get one tomorrow


----------



## XxMichellexX

book marking!


----------



## lilylou

Vaudelin - sorry to hear that, I was all expectant! When is the hyscosy? It's nice to have something to look forward too, when I first bought my cbfm I was desperate for af so I could play!!!

Rungirl - still staying strong with no testing? I don't know how you girls do it!

Wishing - only takes one time remember...think of all those teenagers who get knocked up their very first time!! Can't believe you haven't tested til now - do it!!!!

Suz - hope you're getting ready to make lots of eggs this month. I decided I needed more protein and bought some fridge raiders - little bits of nasty chicken that look like fingers...but taste strangely good!

No news here - cd 19, cbfm said ovulated d15 so going to have my d21 blood tests on Friday. Can't decide whether to tell work it's blood tests for diabetes or something....or to say smear test because I always need mine done about 3 times so could use that excuse for the next couple of things. Trouble is it's only a year since I had one....could anyone at my work be sad enough to remember that?!?  When I get the results I will rely on you all to help me interpret them!

Love to you all, and hoping our new thread will bring lots and lots of......you know what!!!!

Lils


----------



## rungirl

Hi,

Lilylou - actually i did test 11dpo and 12dpo and got a bfn, so no test today and will test again tomorrow  I'm still taking the cyclogest, so i really hope that something is happening in there?!  Are you having the ovulation test on day 21??  How often are you supposed to have one?  I had my last test 3 years ago.

Vaudelin - Hope all goes well with the hyscosy, i've heard its good to have your tubes "nicely cleaned" can aid your fertility.

Wishing - oohhhh, yes definetly test....xx

Hi to everyone i've missed, sorry as a new thread started can't read any old posts??

Bi ghugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well went to town holdin me wee in todo a hpt in town.did a predictor early test and got a faint line so i then went to pound land gabbed a couple of more hpt got home done one,no line    how stupid am i


----------



## rungirl

Wishing - you probably need to use morning wee, but you did get a bfp with predictor!!!!  Congratulations.  Did you do the other tests with your afternoon wee (sorry tmi), maybe buy a clearblue, as all test seem to vary so much with the hcg amount. 
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi W4M

Predictor test measure very high HCG, about 100+miu. And as for pound land tests, DONT trust them. They are cr*p.

I hope this is it hun!!
Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## lilylou

Hooray that's fantastic news!!! Test again tomorrow with clearblue!!!

How did you hold your wee in to get to town, I always wake up busting and have to do a little jiggly dance round the bathroom while I unwrap whatever I'm going to pee on that day!!!

Really good news!!

Rungirl - everything I have is crossed for you, and I'll wear my lucky pants tomorrow. 

Off to vote now....no idea who for! Will make up my mind when I get there!!

Lily
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

no good news my way   was bfn last night with a boots cheapy and bfn this morn with second one. im fed up of gettin evaps all the time   can it be sign of menopause


----------



## lilylou

Oh wishing I'm sorry babe, was really excited for you....I really don't know about evaporation lines but aren't you really young for menopause? Why not ask your gp to test if you're worried, I think you I've to bully them a bit (I'm learning that!) but it's only a blood test I think. And until af comes you can hope I think, I always do!  Big hugs!!

Rungirl - any news?!?!? 

Please, please, please can we have a bfp on this thread!!!!!!!

Love
lily
x


----------



## rungirl

And its a BFN for me too!!!
Was hoping for a natural bfp so we didn't have to pay for next months treatment!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

rubbish aint it     stupid bfns   @#*&%[email protected]#  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

im sending lots of


----------



## wishing4miracle

no one posted i see   

well still no af here


----------



## rungirl

Ohhh, you going to test again, wishing?
Just 26 days till start tx, so last month naturally.....bit fed up today.

How is everyone else
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilylou

Hi everyone

I thought now noone else was on 2ww that you'd all given up ff for a bit - really pleased to have you back!

wishing - test test test!!!! I've got such a lucky feeling for you!

Rungirl - I thought you were starting iui now, really pleased to have you here for a bit longer!!

Vaudelin, Suzie - anything new?

I'm day 28 today but have been testing religiously for the last 3 days and all BFN boo!  I'm really disappointed as I've had an awful taste in my mouth for about 3 days and was sure that was what it was.  Maybe I need some mouthwash!!

I had the results from my day 21 blood tests - I thought they were good and posted them in the pretreatment board and apparently they don't mean anything as should have been day 3. Really down about that - it was so hard for me to face having them done and now I have to battle with the gp again. I just can't face it yet!

A bit down....but glad to have you guys back!

Love and hugs
lily
x


----------



## wishing4miracle

well im goin into town tomorrow on me own so may do another sneaky test


----------



## rungirl

Wishing - how are you feeling??  How long is it since you last af??

xxxx


----------



## lilylou

Do it, wishing!!!!!!! If you get bfp maybe we all will!!! It'll certainly be a bit of good luck for us, whatever happens!

Rungirl - are you having another cheeky go before iui? I didn't have cough
mixture this month and my ewcm was awful, so will def do it next month. I think of you every time I take it - holding my nose really does help!

I have no af still - I hate this, I know I'm not pregnant and I just
want af so I can start again! Spotty face today so she can't be far off...but where is
she?!?!?!?!?!

Have a lovely weekend! And wishing......you know I'll be desperate all day until you post!! I had such a lucky feeling before, I'm not surprised your af isn't here yet!

Lily
x


----------



## wishing4miracle

please can you ladies have a look on my post on 2ww board


----------



## lilylou

Hi natural people, any news? Wishing - I'm following your thread closely, it's nit over til the fat lady sings, remember!


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies
I've been quite quiet as have been on lovely holiday lately. Had hoped to see some BFPs on here when I got back. Surely one of us must get one soon?!
Was trying naturally on holiday but got AF on return so am now back at day3 of cycle. Boo! Am meant to be getting treatment again but they can't fit me in this month so another month trying naturally. 
How's everyone else?
W4M - Sorry to hear life is rubbish. Infertility is tough anyway, the last thing any of us needs is more stress.    
Lilylou - any news? 
Rungirl - hows things? 

Big hugs and lots of positivity to you all        
Suz x


----------



## rachelbw

Hello Ladies

Hope i am on the right thread i was sterilised at 24 after having my DD. Met my DH 5 years ago decided we wanted a family had 2 IVF both BFN had my reversal last week so we are ttc naturaly for a few months with chlomid then going to have IUI if it does not happen so fingers crossed i am a poor responder only had a few viable eggs at the last ivfs so not going to spend more money on a lost cause so decided to go with the reversal and try that way. So i hope i am in the right place to chat 

Rachel bw


----------



## donn1

hi all

can i jon too have been using the first response ovulation kit and so far its peek ovulation now so dh is a bit knackered too say the least but guess we are trying too put the fun back in too it all after a failed icsi which left us both upset, 

hope all are well

love too all

donn1


----------



## Smurfie

Hi Rachel and Donn1 - Welcome to the ttc naturally - the more the merrier. 
Sx


----------



## donn1

hi

suzDee72 many thnks for the welcome how are you doing 

donn1


----------



## donn1

hi all

very quiet on here, well my test date will be the 10 june, we did the deed a few times shall we say   so heres hoping its going too work, but hey if not we had fun trying

lots of love too all

donn1


----------



## lilylou

Hi everyone   

Sorry to be away so long, I just wanted some time off of 2ww, feels like it comes around so quickly and it's really stressing me out!  But I'm back...with a vengeance!!   

SuzDee - YAY!!!!! Lovely to have you back again, missed you like mad!   Where did you go on holiday?

Rungirl - guess you've gone to IUI now, but thinking of you and please do post back and let us know what happens.     

Rachel and Donn - welcome, it's true what you are saying about the BMS....may be hard work but it's a lot more fun than the alternatives!  

Vaudelin - still here sweetie?   

Wishing - keep the faith xxxxx   

As for me...got a peak on the fertility monitor on Saturday, so you can guess what we were doing this weekend!     (there are some smutty smilies on this site!!!)  This month I have taken Evening Primrose, the Robitussin, folic acid and a special multivitamin I bought at Waitrose which seems to have all the stuff from AngelBumps fertility protocol!  I had EWCM like you wouldn't believe (sorry, that's gross!!) and no one to show it to - DH says that if I ever do that again he's leaving!  I should have taken a photo and posted it - honestly, it was amazing, and I had about 3 days as well when usually I'm lucky to see any!

We have also got our referral to the fertility clinic after months of agonising about it.  It's not til the end of July, but that's because we're on holiday at the beginning of the month.  DH has to do a   before then so we have time hopefully to fit things in.  And I feel better now things are underway.

Good luck everyone, post some test dates and everyone      and all the other happy smilies!!!

Lily
xxx


----------



## rachelbw

evening ladies

Thanks for my welcome good luck donn for testing hope you get a bfp this month   

Cant start trying yet as still recovering from my op but cant wait to start start chlomid next cycle so fingers crossed 

good luck to all those trying 

RachelBW


----------



## daxcat

Hi again everyone, I'm back again. 

DH did his    test yesterday. Then decided to have a glass of wine and a barbie. Did a hpt before opening wine just in case although every sign of AF appearing bang on time and OMG suprise   !!!
Did another 6 (yes 6) tests all positive. The 2 digital clearblue said 1-2 weeks. Told my brother last night and arranged to travel down and see his gran today - (I don't have any other living family).

Saw the doctor this morning and arranged midwife visits. Then when I came home did another test -   ! Panicked, shot out and grabbed more from boots - both negative. Totally and utterly devastated but trying not to be just in case. No bleeding yet but 3 negatives!!!

Today life officially sucks!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

COngratulation Daxcat hun!!! What a shock!

Have a very healthy pregnancy
Natalie xxxx


----------



## rungirl

Dax - hey hun, that is so weird about the bfn - maybe give it a few days and test again?!  All the hpt register differents abouts of hormones, so as its such early days, maybe that's why?  Morning wee is usually best.
Big hugs,
xxxxxx


----------



## Smurfie

Daxcat - that's strange about the BFNs.... but it ain't over until the fat lady   rears her ugly head. I'll keep my fingers crossed you get your BFPs back again.     

Lilylou - your post made me laugh! Good to hear about the EWCM but perhaps a picture might be a step too far!?    Hope you had fun last weekend!    . I'm thinking I should be getting to that time this weekend and then on to the 2ww. So looks like I'm a week behind you. I was meant to be having treatment this month but they couldn't fit me in so it's au natural this month and then I'll be pumping drugs into myself next month (last go on the NHS!). 

Hi to everyone else too. Hope you are enjoying the


----------



## lilylou

Dax - you poor thing, how stressful! Why not put your first pee tomorrow into a pot then you can do as many tests as you need. Maybe you were just drinking so
much the hcg was diluted? 

Suz - if I was less useless with computers I would definitely put a photo up, you've never seen a urging like it and I feel that you're missing out by not seeing it!!! Have an awesome
weekend .....if you know what I mean!! (on iPhone so no smileys...but you know which one I'd have done if not!!!)

rungirl - hi sweetie, what's happening?

Hello o everyone else

ima bit tipsy after all evening in the pub garden with girls from work - gossip galore! And a fair bit of gin, not sure that'll help me ttc!!

Lots of love
lily the lightweight
xxX


----------



## jadeyttc

hi all am on my ttw am due on the 8th of june  i have been ttc nat for 5 years 
sending lots of   to everyone 

jade x


----------



## daxcat

Hi Jade, welcome! I've blown some bubbles your way for luck. 

    and good luck for the 8th!!!

  Shelley.


----------



## donn1

hi all

daxcat  hope its a bfp and big strong lines
jade hi and hope all is well with you, i test on the 10th good luck for the 8th
lilylou all the very best glad u enjoyed the day with ure friends we all need days like those 
suz  all the very best for ure 2ww

afm  have had an upset tum and feeling a bit sick, but think its probably a bug, am due on the 10th and have feelings of discomfort in tummy but get this anyway when period is due, has anyone else had an upset tummy and got as bfp ?

ots of love and luck too all

donn1


----------



## daxcat

Hi everyone. The levels had gone up to 46 from 24 which gave us both hope. I went to the doctors yesterday as I was worried about the pain still being so bad. They told me to go to A&E which we did and they did a scan. The consultant said he didn't think it was ectopic but there was no way the pregnancy was viable so I should go home and wait for the embryo to die so that I'll miscarry. Bit of a shock to be told like that.

I have to go back on Friday to have another blood test to see if the levels are dropping yet.

Love Shelley. X


----------



## Vaudelin

Hi everyone, sorry I've been AWOL.  For some reason I haven't had any notification that anyone was replying on this thread (maybe because it got moved?) so I haven't been here for a while!

Hope everyone is OK.

Daxcat - crossing everything and hoping for you.

AFM - hycosy was clear which is great news.  Boy was it painful - not sure anyone told me about that bit!

Love and luck to you all.

xxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

daxcat  what a bloody awful way for anyone of the medical profession too speak to u like that, he should remember that you are a human being and deserve too be spoken to in  a more appropriate and caring manner!!
please take care of your self, rest up and i have all crossed for you that all will come good in the end

load of love
donn


----------



## lilylou

Shelley - you poor, poor thing - I can't believe that   doctor spoke to you like that!  I really hope that he's wrong, but either way I'm thinking of you loads and sending you lots of     


Vaudelin - YAY!!!!  I'm glad you're back!!!  We missed you!!!  Glad about the test, sorry it was painful!!!

Donn - maybe it's implantation cramps?!?  Not long now, do you ever test early?

Jade - welcome!  Any news?!?

Suz - you're about a week behind me, aren't you?  I like that, feels like a cycle buddy!  How did the weekend go, and how are you feeling!?

Rungirl - sending you     for your IUI....

Hi everyone else I might have missed - it's getting busy here, I love it!

AFM......AF due on Saturday, tested this morning but   - early I know but it helps me to get used to it if I do a few early tests then I'm not so disappointed when the   arrives!  I've had a few cramps and things....but I think it's just nothing and am determined not to analyse every symptom this month!!!

We've also got our fertility clinic appointment through (can't remember if I said this already) so I don't care about it all quite so much at the moment - feels like there's some light at the end of the tunnel!  Got a bit cross as it says DH must have his   checked first, so I rang them to chase it up and they hadn't made him a referral so had to do lots of phone chasing!  You would honestly think it was the first time they'd ever had a patient!!!  They were very sweet though, so I guess I can forgive them!!

Right, I have to write a presentation for work on Friday, so I'd better get cracking.

  and a little dance         for us all.

Lily
xxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

lilly  sorry for ure bfn  i am due tomorrow and will test then if no af arrives, though all the cramps and backpain now gone, so dont know whats happening but no doubt mmy body is playing tricks on me and am trying not to get hopes up too much

vaudelin  hope the pain from the test is gone and u are resting up

jade how you doing

big hi too all others i have missed

love and luck too all

donn1


----------



## Vaudelin

Just checking to see if there is any more news from Daxcat - am praying for you 

No more pain for me thank goodness.  Pain was only after the hycosy for about 15 minutes but it was severe.  

My AF is very strange since I had my ICSI - short and light.  Am off to the acupunturist tonight who can hopefully help.  She was wonderful getting my FSH down so I really believe in her.

Anyone else using complementary therapies?

I must say I am a bit fed up with this IF lark.  You girls certainly keep me going though - don't know what I would do without you  

xxxx


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

This is my first time posting on here, as only just found this thread! 

DH and I have been ttc naturally after dh's vasectomy reversal last year. So far no joy, but yesterday something really weird happend. I thought AF arrived as I had a v light bleed, but then nothing since and today like nothing happened. Not sure what to think. Any ideas?? Not sure if it could be implantation bleed or if its me being weird. It would be 2-4 days after BMS. (sorry for tmi) so not sure if that would be too early for implantation bleed?? I dont know whats going on. If it was that then its going to be too early to test too I assume.

thanks in advance, I'm so confused!

Jen x


----------



## lilylou

Jen - could be implantation,        

Vaudelin - I know just how you feel,     it's c**p isn't it?

A bit sad today   not really sure why, PMT I guess.  Another month down.  And we tried so hard this month!!    My poor DH, who has never ever expressed any doubt before, said today "I wonder why we aren't getting pregnant.".  Broke my heart - he's always got so much PMA and I hate hearing him say that we've got a problem.  Before today I've always been all doom and gloom, and he's been really optimistic and says he is only going for the tests to keep me happy because I like hospitals (that is his idea of a joke, I hate them!!).  

Poor little lily     

Sorry to be pathetic, I'm just fed up!!!  Vaudelin - I'm pouring out a large glass of wine to drown my sorrows, and will try to drown yours too!!!   

Lily
xxx

PS Suzie I am definitely going to PM you a picture of my EWCM next month if I get any.....you have been warned!!!!


----------



## daxcat

Lily - sorry to hear your news. Big   and    for next month.
Vaudelin -    and I hope you're feeling more positive today.
Donn1 - any news?

So - following the shock news on Monday we went home and had a few drinks. The consultant said it couldn't hurt and might even speed up the miscarriage. 
Wed night we had to go to A&E as I was feeling very unwell, nearly passing out lying down. They acted like I was the worlds biggest timewaster but took bloods and BP. BP and pulse were very high for me. The bloods machine was broken and the scanning room was closed so they decided to admit me. Horrible as had no clothes, toothbrush etc and hubby and I have only been apart overnight once in the last 10 years.   
In the morning the SHO came straight over and said the level had gone up again to 90 and said they wanted to do an urgent scan and if that was inclonclusive then an urgent laproscopy to check my tubes. Really freaking out now.   
They agreed to let hubby come in even though  visiting wasn't until the afternoon. While waiting for him a very senior consultant came over and said she would be doing the scan and it was "a pregnancy of unknown location".
Hubby made it before the scan which was inconclusive. She said that it was possible the pregnancy was possibly viable if the dates were wrong. (Theres no way the dates are wrong - you all know how anal the date recording gets!!!)  
To hear this now was heartbreaking. We've been crying all week since being told on Monday it was 100% not viable. I had quite a lot of alcohol on Monday, I've been emptying the cat litter tray, eating all the things not recomended. Just thinking about the possible consequences of that is soul-destroying. When the pregnancy was viable and for months before I've been ridiculously careful of everything I've eaten, drunk, touched, breathed!!!!

So now I wait again until Wednesday when I have another blood teat then another scan thursday. They won't let me have the tablets to make the miscarriage happen faster in case my dates are wrong. But every week that goes by increases the chance of a rupture and subsequent loss of a tube. (If they operate fast enough otherwise we're talking possible death).  

I am strongly against abortion but I know my dates are right and I wish they'd give me the medication to hurry up the miscarriage and reduce the chances of a rupture.

Thanks for reading guys. Sorry it's so long and fragmented.

Lots of Love,

Shelley. XXX


----------



## Smurfie

Shelley - you poor thing.That all sounds awful. You must be in such a state.      . I hope you get through the weekend ok and the appts next week are ok. Is there any chance it might still be viable? Life really is so cruel sometimes isn't it?! I'll be thinking of you. Do let us know how you get on. 

Lilylou - I'm going to live in fear of seeing any PMs you send!!   Has AF actually arrived or are you just getting to the losing hope stage of the 2ww? By the way I think I'm more than a week behind you now as I think I am a slow ovulater! I think it was sometime this week. We keep on with the BMS just in case.    

Vaudelin - IF is certainly a nightmare. It feels so unfair most of the time  . I was having acupuncture and I'm sure it helped my body in that I had more energy than before. I think my periods also became less painful. It didn't seem to help with the pregnancy thing though and I couldn't justify the expense on an ongoing basis. Glad to know you feel it helps

Jen (COnfused) - welcome to 2ww madness for the naturals! I'm certainly no expert but that sounds a bit early for implantation. Are you sure the BMS was timed for ovulation? 

Hi to everyone else too.   

Sxx


----------



## C0nfused

SuzDee72 said:


> Shelley - you poor thing.That all sounds awful. You must be in such a state.     . I hope you get through the weekend ok and the appts next week are ok. Is there any chance it might still be viable? Life really is so cruel sometimes isn't it?! I'll be thinking of you. Do let us know how you get on.
> 
> Lilylou - I'm going to live in fear of seeing any PMs you send!!  Has AF actually arrived or are you just getting to the losing hope stage of the 2ww? By the way I think I'm more than a week behind you now as I think I am a slow ovulater! I think it was sometime this week. We keep on with the BMS just in case.
> 
> Vaudelin - IF is certainly a nightmare. It feels so unfair most of the time  . I was having acupuncture and I'm sure it helped my body in that I had more energy than before. I think my periods also became less painful. It didn't seem to help with the pregnancy thing though and I couldn't justify the expense on an ongoing basis. Glad to know you feel it helps
> 
> Jen (COnfused) - welcome to 2ww madness for the naturals! I'm certainly no expert but that sounds a bit early for implantation. Are you sure the BMS was timed for ovulation?
> 
> Hi to everyone else too.
> 
> Sxx


Hi

No I'm not sure, it probably wasn't and its probabley me trying to clutch at straws that it may not be all over for us this month...


----------



## Smurfie

COnfused - what day of your cycle are you on?


----------



## C0nfused

I think I'm on Day 45 or there abouts. My cycles are quite irregular so this is not unusual for me.


----------



## Smurfie

No harm in trying a hpt. If your cycles are irregular then it is probably quite hard to judge. Try a test and see. If it's a BFN don't lose heart. I always think it isn't over until AF arrives but you never know. Will keep my fingers crossed for you      

Really hope you can give us some positive news soon    
Sx


----------



## C0nfused

SuzDee72 said:


> No harm in trying a hpt. If your cycles are irregular then it is probably quite hard to judge. Try a test and see. If it's a BFN don't lose heart. I always think it isn't over until AF arrives but you never know. Will keep my fingers crossed for you
> 
> Really hope you can give us some positive news soon
> Sx


Thanks hun.. I just wish it would make its mind up. Feeling quite uncomforatble down there now so expect AF is on its way


----------



## Smurfie

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you anyway.     
Sxx


----------



## C0nfused

Still nothing but test yesterday was neg. Just wait and see I guess. Jen x


----------



## Vaudelin

Confused - keeping fingers crossed for you.

I'm only on day 18.  I got really strong AF pains yesterday which I think is weird at this time of my cycle.  I have had this checked out and all cons think this is quite normal.  I guess it is my hormones getting ready for AF cos there is no embryo to implant yet again 

I am generally feeling much chipper though.  I have booked an appointment for some hypnotherapy as I am convinced I have some sort of block that is stopping me from getting pregnant.  Also my elder sis who is quite spiritual has sent me some decrees to read every day to stop negativity and to help me feel more positive.  Love her.

xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Sorry should have said "much more chipper"!!!

How is everyone else?

x


----------



## donn1

hi all

well was a bfn for me period came band on day 28  

hope all others are well, we are off on hols on fri so got that too really look foward too and will try again this mth hey who knows lolthough too be honest i wd love too try one more treatment but dont think hubby wd be up for the diasappointment if it didnt work and really dont want too out the pressure on him

love too all

donn1


----------



## daxcat

Hi everyone, Donn1 sorry to hear about yoru BFN. Enjoy your holiday though - sunshine -yummy!!!

We had another private blood test done yesterday as we couldn't wait until wednesday to find out what was happening. The levels haev dropped to 33 and started bleeding last night so definate miscarriage. At least if it is ectopic it's stopped growing. Staying in bed today and feeling sorry for myself!!   

Shelley. XXX


----------



## rungirl

Shelley - Oh, hunny i'm so so sorry to hear about your mc, sending you lots of hugs      


Donn1 - so sorry to hear about your bfn, have a great holiday!xxx


Hi to everyone i've missed.  
AFM - I've had my iui cancelled, as i've developed a cyst and my lining was too thick at my baseline scan, so weirdly i'm on the pill for the next 4 weeks and back on the 16th July for baseline scan and basting at the end of July.  Weirdly i feel ok, about it being cancelled??!!!   
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

daxcat am so sorry please take time for u and yours and grieve for ure loss

rungirl  hope all goes well and hopefully the pill will be able to help you achieve ure goal and i can understand youre relief as its all part of youre self preservation 

love and luck too all

donn1


----------



## kitten77

hello! just wondering if i can join?


----------



## lilylou

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been a bit absent this month - trying not to think about it all too much if I'm honest - I get really obsessive about things and I don't really think it's all that healthy!

Shelley - I'm so sorry, how awful for you!   

Rungirl - how weird does it feel to be on the Pill....to help you get pregnant!?!  I understand how it works, but it's     !!

Vaudelin - well done for the PMA, sure that must help with things

Donn1 - where are you on holiday?  Somewhere nice?

Kitten - welcome to the madness.

SuzDee -   for being so lovely!!

Confused - any sign of   ?

Aaarrrgghh have I missed anyone?!?  It's hard to keep track!!

Right, AFM - day 4 today.  DH has his    on Tuesday, so that's something to look forward to I guess....I'm really worried he won't be able to do it but he's very confident!!!   Then holiday the week after that, then another holiday, then it's our appointment.  Scary!!  I'm a bit sad - when we booked these holidays (ages ago!) I thought I would definitely be up the duff by now......grrrr!!!!!    But we're doing all we can!!  My other worry is that I have PCOS - my BMI is 22, I get the odd spot but not particulalrly hairy and I have regular periods and a good d21 progesterone.....but my LH is higher than my FSH (although done on day 21 so probably not useful), and when I had an ultrasound last year I thought I could see cysts on my ovaries, but when I asked the lady doing it she said it was normal.  So, am I     ?!?!?

I'm also really worried about the results of the sperm test....I've been on and on at DH to wear baggy boxers and take vitamins but he just won't, and he drinks too much.  Maybe if a doctor tells him he will listen!!

Not going to be able to try too hard this month because of work trips so will give the fertility monitor a month off (and save myself £10 in those stupid sticks!).  But if I get good EWCM will send a picture to.....the lucky Suzie!!!   

Sorry for a rambling me post.  Feel much better to get it all off my chest.  And hopefully if I say all my crazy things to you lovely girls, when I get to the doctor will be sane and calm.........

Love,   and   to you all

Lily
xxx


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

DONN sorry for your BFN hope next month is lucky for you hun 

DAXCAT how horrible for you hope you and DH look after each other and give yourself time to grive at this awful time    

RUNGIRL sorry for your failed IUI good luck next month   it works for you 

KITTEN welcome  

good luck to all the other ladies trying this month and   to those who need them 

AFM Had baseline scan but lining is to thick to start but it was only day 1 so back tom for another scan fingers crossed that it has thinned out, Feeling stressed out now after 2 failed IVF and an operation just feel it is never going to happen and as i am 40 soon feel the clock is ticking away poor DH is so positive bless and i put a downer on everything lol anyway see what happens tom things may look up

Take care ladies 

RachelBW


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

Lilylou - No sign of AF yet. I don't know whats going on, what to do, anything! Its driving me insane, VERY QUICKLY!


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies

I've been a bit quiet last few days as DH and I finally have good news on moving house so have been a bit busy on that front. At least the thought of moving soon takes the mind off the IF. Not to mention being offered a new job at work too. I'm not even sure what day I'm on but think AF is due sometime next week. Enough about me though

Liliylou - good to have you back, even with the threat of pics of your EWCM!    . You know I quite often end up singing the Scooby Doo tune when I see a post from you -  Lily Lily lou, where are you? etc!    . Hope the   test goes ok. and enjoy your holidays. Where are you off to? 

C0nfused - I really hope that no sign of AF is good news for you.     

Shelley - so sorry about the mc. Nothing any of us can say that will help but you know we send our love    

Rungirl - sorry the IUI was cancelled. Glad you are coping ok with it. Not too long to go for the end of July basting. Not sure how going on the pill helps - 'scuse the ignorance - can you explain?

Donn - bad luck about the BFN. Hope you enjoy the hols. 

Kitten77 - welcome. How are you doing? 

RachelBW - Sending you some positive vibes.     . I know how you feel about the age thing. It's hateful watching months tick by and feeling like we are getting nowhere. Stick with it though. You'll get there - we need some BFPs on this thread soon!

Hello to anyone else I've missed   

Sxx


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies 

Hope all is well with you all

Congrats suz with the house move and new job i bet it help to takes your mind off things good luck with the move hope all runs smoothly for you    

Dax how you bearing up hunny  

Rungirl Donn1 lillylou Confused hope your all ok   

Kitten welcome

AFM had baseline scan all was good so started stimms last night so all good so far due to be basted about the 30th june if all goes well, After 2 failled ivf s we need good luck xx We all do on here after going through so much we all need some good luck   

Take care ladies 

RachelBw


----------



## Smurfie

Hi all
RachelBw - good luck with the stimms. What drug are you on? I take it you are having a round of IUI? 
AFM AF arrived today. I've got a baseline scan on Thursday. I'll then be on merional to stimulate the ovaries (lower dose than before as I overstimmed last time) and then we try naturally. If that doesn't work we're on to IUI too. 
Really hope you get some good luck this month. IF does take it out of you. I've not had IVF but it does sound like an ordeal. Sending you lots of love and positive vibes     

Sxx


----------



## rachelbw

Hello ladies

Suz Hope your scan went well today   i am on gonal F have my basting tom as my follies are going a bit mad so trigger shot done , IUI is not as bad as IVF hope you can concieve naturally so you dont have to go through any other tx do good luck hun xxx 

Hope all you other ladies are well xx 

Take care 

RachelBW


----------



## C0nfused

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd post an update - still no sign of af. I tested again today and it was again negative. I guess I now need to accept that its negative and that I just have to wait for af to finally show up. GP appointment on Wednesday so will discuss and see where to go from here. Clinic appointment mid July. 

Jen x


----------



## Smurfie

Rachelbw - hope the basting went ok. So, now you begin the 2ww? When is your OTD?
Jen - Sorry to hear about the BFN.   How long has your cycle been now? I hope the GP appt goes well and at least the clinic appt isn't too far off. 

I'm off for 2nd scan this morning. All was ok last Thurs and I began on the drugs again. Does anyone else find it a bit awkward trying to fit all the appts in around work? I'm lucky in that I work flexitime but I keep thinking everyone will be wondering why I'm late in again. Plus I'm ducking out of a meeting I should be at on Thurs this week. Hey ho, small price to pay if it all works I suppose. 

Hello to all the other ttc naturally ladies
Hope you all had good weekends
Sx


----------



## C0nfused

SuzDee72 - last af was end april (can't remember exact day). Its driving me mad!


----------



## Smurfie

Jen - That's one long cycle   . Do you normally have long cycles? I can understand why it's driving you mad. Hope the docs appt sheds some light.


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

I've gone a week or two before, and occasionally longer depending on how stressed I am. The thing is though that at the moment I am relitavely stress free, and the only thing that is stressing me is my silly body not doing what it should!!! I also feel different to normal. The pains are different, I've been feeling really grotty, sick and headachey all day today.


----------



## Smurfie

That's weird. It all sounds quite positive apart from the HPT. Did the GP do a test for you? Maybe the HPT you've taken aren't reliable. Got my fingers crossed that you get a BFP


----------



## Princess xx

Hi all Can I join you

I was with my ex husband for 7 years and tryed for almost years, we had one round of IVF which resulted in a BFN then just as we were about to start round two we got a natural BFP even with his low motility.  

Then we split so i am now back on the TTC rollercoaster with my new man who is 36 with no children so fingers crossed


----------



## daxcat

Welcome to the thread Princess - fingers crossed for you.
COnfused - hope you get everything sorted soon. Fingers crossed it turns out to be a BFP.
Vaudelin, Lilly, Rungirl, Donn1, RachelBW, Suzdee72, how are you all?

I'm back on the TTC naturally rollercoaster. All recovered from the m/c so ready to start trying again this month. Stupid fertility monitor went mental so we're having to send it back for a replacement - in the meantime back to doing it the old fashioned way!!!   

Hope you're all well,
Love Shelley.


----------



## Vaudelin

Hello girls I am still here!  Just lurking really as can't try this month because I have suspected pelvic infection which could be due to my hycosy last month.  Am on strong antibiotics for 14 days.  Am really annoyed has got a peak on my CBFM today and lots of EWCM.  Hopefully next month will be the one as will be using immune support for first time trying naturally (so sort of naturally but not completely if you know what I mean!).

Hope everyone is doing OK.

xxxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Sorry, meant to say welcome to Princess. xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Sorry to hear you're unwell Vaudelin, Good luck with the immune support - of course it's still naturally!!!

XXX to all.


----------



## LisaD*

Hi ladies can I join you?

My hubby had his first SA results on Monday since his vasectomy reversal in March, we were amazed by the results - 65million with 60 motility   so this cycle is the start of us officially TTC and we're really gonna go for it   I'm so excited and can't wait to get going   

Sending lots of       and   to you all xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Welcome Lisa and good luck!!!


----------



## Princess xx

Hiya daxcat
Sorry to hear about your mc, When I had IVF and got a bfn, I  was distraught, just thought it would never happen and then I got pregnant with my baby boy so there is a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow, Good Luck with trying this month.  I have everything crossed for you  

Vaudeline - sorry to hear your unwell but next month may just be your month, so exciting  

welcome Lisad d, im new too...those results are fantastic - you'll be pregnant in no time 

Well I was wondering if any of you knew anything about the contracxeptive inplant? I had it out almost 5 weeks ago and still no period, on the websites it says fertility goes back to normalwithin 24hours so just don't know when to expect a period?


----------



## daxcat

Hi Princess, I'm afraid I have no idea about the implant but if what you've read says 24 hours it has to be any day now I'd have thought. Strange position to be in to be wanting AF to arrive but I as in the same position after the m/c - you think for goodness sake just get on with it!!!!!!

Hope everyone's OK

Love Shelley.


----------



## Vaudelin

Sorry I don't know much about the implant either but just to say that everyone is different.  AF will arrive when she is good and ready!  I find that if I do a PG test AF arrives about 2 hours later! x


----------



## daxcat

Vaudelin - Sooo true!!!!!


----------



## Princess xx

lol that is sooo true, gonna leave it a bit longer but just dnt know how long to leave it lol x


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies
Welcome to Princess and LisaD. We're getting quite a crowd of us on this thread now... yeaaah!! 
Shelley - good to have you back. Hope you are doing ok. Let's hope this is your month despite the fertility monitor problems.
Vaudelin - glad to know you are still around. Fingers crossed for you next month
Jen - any news? 
AFM I've just had the jab to make me ovulate so DH and I will be busy this weekend   .... then the 2ww begins. Really hope this time is the one for us.
Hope you all have lovely weekends
Sxx


----------



## daxcat

Have a good weekend ladies, I'm off for a barbie and some delicious ice cold beers as we can't start trying this month yet so best make the most of it!!!!   

Love Shelley. X


----------



## Princess xx

suxdee72, OoOoOO thats exciting... fingers crossed that this is your month!!!
daxcat- Have a lovely weekend at your bbq xxx

Well just going to do the house work today and I'm off to a house warming tonight so that should be nice  

I rang for advice on the inplant they said fertility should come back within 24 hours and i could get pregnant at any point, said my period should come back within a month and i should do a pregnancy test every week as it has now been 5 weeks...so did one this morning and of course it was a bfn... 

hate this as I just keep thinking Im pregnant all the time, just want af to come so I can try properly hate all this thinking, I still think af isn't going to come and Im pregnant dnt knw why I just do :-( 

sorry for the rant x


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

daxcat hope you are feeling stronger now hunny   so sorry to hear your news   

vaudalin sorry to hear your poorly hope you get better soon  and start trying again 

Sue  have fun chick and good luck ya no what i mean practise makes perfect

princess welcome   hope you get pg soon 

afm day 8 since iui and going   already at least i dont have to rest on my last 2 ivfs i had to take it easy for 2 weeks so time dragged at least i can work. i am on constant knicker watch waiting for inplantation bleed but so far nothing see  i am 

anyway ladies good luck


----------



## C0nfused

LisaD* said:


> Hi ladies can I join you?
> 
> My hubby had his first SA results on Monday since his vasectomy reversal in March, we were amazed by the results - 65million with 60 motility  so this cycle is the start of us officially TTC and we're really gonna go for it  I'm so excited and can't wait to get going
> 
> Sending lots of      and  to you all xxxx


Wow thats amazing results.. hope you get your  very soon x


----------



## C0nfused

SuzDee72 said:


> Jen - any news?
> 
> Sxx


Well, I went to GP on Wednesday and she agreed to do a pg test, so I had to take a sample in on the Thursday morning and it was sent off for testing. I phoned on Friday morning and the results weren't in so they said call back after 4pm. I phoned at 4pm exactly and they said that the results system is down and they aren't getting any results through, and mine hadn't arrived earlier in the day. So now I have to wait till after 11am Monday to phone.

Problem is that we are going away Monday morning and we will be on a train at 11am so I am going to have to call from there and despite it being the ONLY test that I've had this year, they are going to ask 'what test is it?' so I will have to announce to the whole train that its a pregnancy test!! They have a seperate line for results and they are only open at specific times of the day so there is no way I'm leaving it til later, incase their computers go wrong again! The wait is driving me mad now. Still no AF (which is good!). Still feeling sick from time to time. Boobs started to be a bit tender today, but that could be a sign that af is on its way.

How are you

Jen x


----------



## Smurfie

Jen - What a nightmare that you haven't got your result yet. Bloomin typical that the systems were down last week. Will be thinking of you this morning and hoping the train carriage see you get some fantastic news.    . 

AFM... we kept busy this weekend   and now the 2ww begins. I find it hard to believe it'll ever happen sometimes. I've got so used to AF just showing up that I can't imagine me pregnant - ever! Still, not going to get down about. Just keep going each month and try and take an interest in other things in life.  

Hi to everyone else too. Hope you all had good weekends. 
Sxx


----------



## daxcat

Good morning everyone, 

Suzdee72 - Sounds like you had a good weekend!    Let us know what happens, sending you lots of     .

Jen -  I can't believe your doctors are so terrible, I'm not surprised that waiting is driving you nuts. Good luck with your results for today.    

Rachael - hows things? Any news yet?

Hi to princess, vaudelin, lisa and everyone else. 

Love Shelley. X


----------



## Princess xx

Rachael - Sometimes you don't get a blleed, I never with my IVF cycle, you just don't know untill test day but I knw how ya feel its like time stands still....
Try to do other things, no its easier sed than done but its horrible constantly thinking about it....Good Luck swwetness xxx 

Jen - hope you got the result you wanted hun, your drs are terrible... Good Lucj cnt wait to hear your news xxx 

Suzdee - dnt get down, it will happen looking forward to ya news.... 

daxcat - u ok?

Well my Af came on Sunday, im really relieved.  At least Iknow now that my body is working and this month I can really try, so going to wait and try between 12th and 16th day and see what happens, I might get some ovulation sticks 
I did went to see a psycic and she did say that I would be pregnant soon but who knows....


----------



## LisaD*

Hi ladies, thank you all for the welcome   

Sorry this is only a quickie I’m supposed to be working!   

I feel a bit flat today, we went camping at the weekend and when we got back on Sunday afternoon I POAS and got a faint line – we BD that night and had done on the Friday (Saturday was a no no as a group of children turned up in a tent next to us!!!) anyway I POAS again yesterday afternoon and nothing! Not even a faint line! I was expecting to ovulate today or tomorrow…do you think we missed it or should I POAS again this afternoon? 

I hope everyone is ok? Sending you all lots of       &   

(again sorry this is only a quickie - good luck & best wishes to you all)


----------



## daxcat

Hi Lisa, I have to say that I found the Ovulation tests to be quite flakey even though we tried all types and spent a fortune. The surest way is to have BMS every other day during your fertile time. For example this month we're going every day from day 10 to day 20!   
Keep using the sticks but don't get disheartened if it doesn't show up. The month I did concieve according to clearblue I didn't ovulate - i beg to differ! I think sometimes the LH surge is only for a few hours but it does only mean that in the next 8-48 hours you'll release an egg. As long as there are some    there you have a chance as they stick about for a few days.

Princess - I'm glad you're finally all back to normal, at least now you can start   on the right days as you now have your cycle days and know you're ready!

Jen - any news yet hon?

Rachael - any news yet hon?

Suzdee and Vaudelin and anyone I've missed hi and how are you doing?   .

Love Shelley. XXX


----------



## Vaudelin

I found normal ovulation sticks very unrealiable - the digital ones are better but they are a bit pricey!  I am using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor at the moment and find it excellent - you know exactly where you are.  Again, expensive though.  It is £100 in Boots but £65 on Amazon. 

Has anyone ever tried She Oak?  I am going to throw everything at this next month can't wait!

Any news from Rachel?

x


----------



## LisaD*

Thanks ladies you've both made me feel better, I've only been using the OV sticks for a couple of months (and they're only the cheapies from amazon) and I think I'm worrying too much about them. We've been having BMS every other day since Day 12 and we'll give it another go tonight   then that will be it   

This will be my 3rd 2ww but the first since our SA results and the first time we actually think we're in with a chance, I know that this could take along time but at least now we know that the operation was a success and that gives me hope. 

Thank you all for your welcomes it's taken me a long time to get to this board and I'm really pleased to be here!  
I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and hope to hear about your BFP's soon       

Wishing you all lots of luck 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Princess xx

lisad - you have got excelant results so just try to focus on the positives, the 2ww is such a killer, im sure you will get there soon, looking forward to getting to know you too x


Vaudelin - when are you ovulting hun?


daxcat - Yeah im glad in a way as I was getting frustrated.


i just got a new computer, so this is my first post on it, got myself an apple mac as Im starting my graphic design degree in September which I am really looking forward too.
so with the ovulation sticks wen do I start testing day ten?  I dnt really know much about them.....
i have a good feeling about this month girlies, as this was the month I got pregnant with my miracle baby!!!!!
so good luck to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## daxcat

Hi everyone, 

Vaudelin - never tried she oak - I use a monitor called ovacue as for the two months before I got pregnant I was testing twice a day with the clearblue digital and it claimed I didn't ovulate. I know it was wrong though. 

Lisa D - good luck with the start of your 2WW. Try not to go to nuts!!!   

Princess - it depends which type of ovulation sticks you're using. I am on day 9 today and my monitor broke last month (it went mental and wouldn't stop taking readings!!) so I'm using the cheapie ebay ones to see if they tell me but am going every other day from day 10 to day 20. Figure that should cover it as when I did the test strips and they worked my earliest was the 11th and my latest the 21st!!! Crazy when my cycle is dead on 28 days every month.

Suzdee - hope the 2WW isn't making you too crazy!! XXX   

Jen - any news XXX

Rachael - hows things? XXX

Love Shelley. XXX


----------



## kitten77

hey there, ive been reading and keeping up with this thread for a while now....seems like i know you all but never spoke to you!!!!  

i would like to ask a question if that is ok? about ovulatiion sticks...... ive been using them for a while....now im wondering if im using them right? im a dead on 28 day girl and af starts day 28 (unless having isci).  ive been doing them and when i get my surge been BMS for the next 2-3 days..... am i doing it long enough and also should we be starting BEFORE the surge

the thing is DH has low sperm and mortilbity so didnt know if was not helping having to much bms or not (dont they say less is more or more is good?) 

sorry to jump in with a question......


----------



## Princess xx

Kitten - My ex dh had low motillity and I was the same with you with the ovulation sticks they say dnt have sex for four days so the sperm build up then try, I followed everyhing right and we never got pregnant, then we had Icsi which failed then we booked our seccond treatment and just got pregnant naturally, SSometimes u worry too much, so my advice is to not have sex for a few days and just maybe try day 13 14 and 16 if you are bang on 28 days xx Sometimes u can get too much in a fluster with the sticks...thats y I dnt knw whether to bother or not this month as its my 1st month of trying with my new partner 


Shelly - my cycle too is dead on 28 days, gonna have a look at some... so I start round about day 10? dunno if Im gonna use em or not and just try and do the deed on my day 12 to 16.... ill pop in town this week and see, Im only on day 5 any way so got a week yet....


I am sick of this Af not had a proper one for sooo long with being on the inplant, it really has taken it out of me and Im ready for her to do one and not return for nine months lol 
ah well we'll see 


Hope your all ok... my little man is ill so he is in spare room with Mummy tonight  x


----------



## kitten77

thanks princess - its nice to know it can happen natually too. but been trying for 4 years now and nothing happening if we use sticks or just go with the flow. so just giving it good go before next isci. 

sorry to hear of the af's taking it out of you, not good. and good luck with the trying this month!!!!


----------



## Princess xx

We tryed for 4 years also, really thought it would never happen and t did when we gave up, our ICSI was booked and we had to cancel as got the BFP only a week before, was such a shame on my receipient tho.


well Afs going now, so im really looking forward to trying and seeing what this month brings, i'd absolutely be over the moon if it did happen as it would me both kiddies would have birthday at round about same time, so fingers crossed.


Hope we are all ok xxx


----------



## Vaudelin

I am using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor and my cycles are short since my ICSI (24/25 days).  The monitor says I ovulate days 12 and 13.  We usually start BMS on day 10.  It is so hard to get it right and I have been told you should BMS every 48 hours around fertile time.  My friend was regular 28 days and DTD on day 13 and got pregnant - it is so hard to know what is best.  I reckon from day 10 just go for it!  Enjoy it and do it as much as you can as relaxed as you can.   Apparently it is not uncommon to get pregnant when you are not in your fertile time as it is possible to ovulate twice in a month so go figure!  Good luck.


----------



## Princess xx

its hard work to know isn't it, but your right just enjoy from day ten is the best idea x


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

Sorry for late repy - only had internet on my blackberry and although its ok, it was taking ages to just read posts. 

I phoned in for the results, and as expected, negative. Although still no AF! Still odd pains. Still really sore boobs. At least I know. Just wish it would hurry up and arrive now, so I can get next cycle going! 

It really bothered me when I was away that it could show literally at any point and ended up wearing something just incase, as I know that when it does arrive its gonna be bad (sorry for tmi). 

Jen x


----------



## kitten77

damm that af confused!!!    hope it shows soon tho and that you can get on with the next cycle. where white trousers!!!! that usually does it. sorry to hear its a negative tho.   

can i ask. i know i have been doing this for 4 years, but i have just had a mind blank. whent he opks say i have a surge, is it from then or 24-48 hours afterwards?


----------



## LisaD*

Morning everyone! SOOOOO Glad it's Friday   

Hi Kitten I had a surge last night I put the positive OPK into my fertilityfriend calender and it told me to expect to ovulate between CD 18 & CD 20 (I had the surge on CD 1 I thought I'd missed mine but I'm a bit late ovulating this month! We had BMS early this morning and hopefully again tonight but we've been at it loads lately so I'm   that we're in with a good chance this month. Sending you lots of     good luck xxx

How is everyone else?


----------



## kitten77

woohoo, friday friday friday!!!!! and suppost to be hot hot HOT! this weekend. not toooo hot i hope.  

Lisa - thanks for this, ive jsut had a mind blank. been doing this for 4 years but completly forgot, got my surge this morning (DH already left for work and he had a friend staying anyway so unlikely it would have happend) but gotta be on it tonight, as i alawys thot that it was 24-48 hours after the surge that you ovulate?


----------



## LisaD*

Just came across this....

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Positive-OPK-the-same-day-as-ovulation.html

Hope it helps xxx


----------



## Vaudelin

I would say as soon as you get your surge get on your DH!!!  If possible do it the day before but just keep doing it as much as you can around your fertile time.  I have ready many reports but opinion seems to be that you ovulate 24-36 hours after your surge.  I have also read many times that the egg only hangs around for a few hours - so confusing!  

Confusion - sorry your AF is messing with your head - drives me potty most months.  At least this month we haven't tried so I know that AF will arrive and I won't be left wondering.


----------



## C0nfused

Lol it appears typing on here that it hadn't arrived did the trick - it arrived last night, and boy don't I know it! Aaarrrrggghhhh! Oh the pain. I don't know why I was complaining that it hadn't turned up.


----------



## LisaD*

Confused   hope you're feeling better soon hun. Sorry to hear she's turned up but at least now you can start a new cycle     xxx


----------



## Vaudelin

New cycle, new beginning, new hope 

AFM I will be happy when AF turns up in about 5 days time so we can start again next cycle with immune drugs for the first time.  x


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies
You've all been busy posting while I've been away from here a few days. Hope alls well. 
Jen - sorry about the BFN, but at least AF is here and you know where you stand. Let's hope you can move on to the next stage now. 
Must admit I only skimmed the posts but noticed a lot about ov sticks. I gave up using them, monitoring temps etc and felt so much more relaxed. I generally just go by the CM now. 
Anyway, I'm now 1 week into the 2ww and am desperately trying not to get my hopes up. I keep giving my boobs a grope every now and then as they feel quite big... then I tell myself as it is way to early to be getting signs yet.   
Just need to stay sane for another week and hope I don't bruise the old boobs!    

Happy weekends to you all
Sxx


----------



## Princess xx

suzdee, I think your right.  what is cm?
My boobies are not real so can't do that lol 
Well my partner told me the other night that he doesn't want a baby now for about 2years!!!! when he knows ive had the implant out!!! 
i just don't know what to do....
I really want one but obv don't want to bring an unwanted baby in to the relationship if he is going to resent it?
im so angry as he was the one who told me to take it out!!!
just dnt know what to do now as it could take over a year then 9months of pregnancy... but it could happen soon so Im just all over the place
Sorry for the rant :-( just feeling low x


----------



## Smurfie

Princess - poor you. Did your partner give any reason for the change of heart? Hope you can resolve things ok.


----------



## Princess xx

wants to wait till mortgage is paid,
but he knows im not on anything, just going to see what happens x but feeling rather confused x


----------



## daxcat

Poor you princess, that must be messing with your emotions terribly - wish he could have told you sooner! Although if you can have your mortgage paid off in the next year or so thats pretty impressive at your age!!!

Confused - hope the AF pains are better now. XXX
Suzdee - still sane?? Hope your boobs are surviving!! XXX
Vaudelin - only about another 2 days til day 1? Nearly there! XXX
Lisa and kitten - how are you? XXX

I'm trying now to work out if I'm on day 14 or day 5!!! OV sticks have stopped showing light line so am erring towards day 5. Have asked the docs and they have no idea (helpful) so I'm just hoping this month works with it being day 5 today. It's a massive pain in the backside to be being messed around by my body like this - arghh!!! It just seems to be setback after setback. DH is getting grumpy as he hates sex - he'll do it if he had to for BMS but not "allowed" foreplay or cuddling as it's un-necessary! I know it's not just him being an    because he does have extremely low testosterone levels - thats what the medication was that took away all his swimmers was - testosterone! Still he does it when he has to - shouldn't grumble! Anyway, enough about me - how are all of you?

Love Shelley.


----------



## Smurfie

Sane? Not sure I've ever been that     

I'm going a bit loopy desperately trying not to think about it. Keep going from being really hopeful to trying to keep myself realistic. Boob squeezing is ongoing. Have been getting twinges today but might just be gas   .

Shelley - how come you might be day 14 or 5? Is that since day 1 of cycle or since ov? Poor you with DH not liking sex. Surely he likes cuddles though? Doesn't everyone love cuddles? 

Hi to everyone else.
Sxx


----------



## kitten77

hi everyone - try not to come on here much but its not working - cant keep off. 

yer daxcat what you mean about the day 14 or 5? 

suzdee - haha on the boob squeeziing, im like that every day. cept this time i havent took my evening primrose oil and my boobs and more like my nipples have been agony!!!! didnt realise if i didnt take them it would be like that. 

princess - really sorry to here that your dh dont know if he wants to start trying or not. if thats the case and he knows you had the implant taken out why has he changed his mind? 

as for me. well, just put our house up for sale today. hoping to downsize (to pay for further tx! the things we have to do hey!) and would like to start next isci asap, but gotta move first.


----------



## Vaudelin

You girls make me laugh with the boob squeezing!  Of all the things that I have done I have never done that one but probably will this month!  

Hope all you ladies are doing OK today.  I think the PMA has been slipping a bit - come on girls - WE CAN DO THIS!

I am just about to finish my antibiotics and am eagerly awaiting AF so we can get started.  This is the first month we will be using immune drugs, Clexane, baby aspirin and Cyclogest whilst trying naturally (if you can call that lot of chemicals "natural"!!!).

xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Hi everyone,
Vaudelin - thanks for sharing the PMA! Good luck for this month - it will happen!!!

Kitten - glad you're back, good luck with selling your house. I also take evening primrose and starflower oil - it does hurts like hell when you don't take it!!

Suzdee - Glad you're still OK, what day are you on now? Must be getting close to test time!!

Princess - hope you're OK and your OH is seeing sense now. XXX

Lisa and Jen - how are you? XXX

The reason I'm so confused about dates is after the mc in early june the hospital said I'd have a bleed then a normal AF, then I could start trying again. 
My AF turned up on 28th June and obviously started counting from then. OV sticks were getting darker and darker then had a 3 day bleed around day 11. The OV sticks went back to nothing so I don't know whether to start from the 3 day bleed or not!!! The doctors just tell me not to worry but - hello - how can I not worry? DUH!!!! Gonna take it as day 7 today I think.
Suzdee - I ocasionally get cuddles but cuddles aren't going to get me pg!!!!! XXX


----------



## Princess xx

KItten -p new house new baby...that saying is soo true, my ex and i wer trying for 4 years and had a failed ivf, we moved and i got pregnant straight away!!!!
so keep that in mind 


im just easing off, I dnt know why he has changed his mind, maybe coz I keep going on about it.  I do need to stop pressuring him, but if it does happen and he didn't want the baby I would be devastated but don't think that would happen, but you never know with him. 
I just want 1 more child thats all but I want him too so maybe I should wait, but i think it took 4 years with ex may be same again....you just cnt plan pregnancy!!!!
so difficult, im this is my fertile weekend as well xxx


----------



## kitten77

princess - loads of people have said that to me i really hope its true!!!!  you really need to sit down and talk with him dont you really. if he knows you had the implant taken out he must have had some say in that so knows the chance is there. maybe he is just scared....


----------



## Princess xx

iit is true kitten, I think he is scared. he was the one who told me to have it taken out bless him just cnt keep changing ya mind with something like this x


----------



## LisaD*

Hi ladies

 princess hope you get something resolved soon xx 

Daxcat - how you doing? 

Vaudelin - good luck for this cycle     

Suzdee - how many DPO are you? 

And everyone else   how you all doing? 

I feel a bit strange, I know I'm only 6DPO and I haven't mentioned this to DH or anyone else but I keep getting waves of nausea. It started a couple of days ago and comes on at around the same time....just before lunch. I feel really sick. 

I’m really trying not to read too much into it because firstly I know it’s still very early days and secondly I really don’t want to build myself up for a fall. I’ve also been getting strange cramps for the last two days and I’m so tired it’s untrue! I’m not really a morning person anyway but I’m really struggling to get out of bed in the morning and by 2pm I feel like I need a nap! 

Now I’m thinking I could be coming down with a bug or something because of the pains and the sickly feeling and at the moment everyone is tried (I think it’s the weather!) But that doesn’t stop me from checking my boobs now and again! (They are a tad sore but only my nipples but I usually get very saw boobs a week or so before AF) 

So I’m desperately trying not to think what if……but then again I want to be positive too! I know it’s still early days and I have over a week of this left and I also know that your body can play very horrible tricks on you when you so desperately want to feel the things you should……on a positive note though I am 100% sure that we had plenty of BMS at exactly the right time so there is something inside me telling me that there IS a chance! And if this cycle isn’t the one I feel like I know my body and cycles well enough to recognise ovulation so we’ll just keep trying until it is our turn! 

I feel better now I've got that off my chest    I do love this site!!!!

 to you all xxx


----------



## daxcat

Hi everyone,

Lisa - sounds promising! Fingers crossed or you. The month I got a BFP I knew something was different. XXX     

Princess - I hope you get something sorted out. It's horrible to be in that situation. XXX

Suzdee - Fingers crossed for the new house. XXX

Vaudelin and kitten - how are you doing?

Day 18 for me today and managed BMS yesterday    so    but ov sticks still saying negative. I have absolutely no faith in them at all so just going for the right days this month. Hopefully my replacement monitor will be back in time for next month if this month is a bfn.

Love and    to you all. XXX


----------



## Princess xx

Lisad - sounds very promising, I was shatterd the few few weeks of pregnancy, I have been ill this weekend theres a nasty bug going around, when is af due, just take each day as it comes, but fingers crossed hun.  I have a good feeling for you this month xxx


daxcat - im not bothereing with ov sticks just yet, Good luck, hate the 2ww.


day 12 for me so definately going to be bms tonight and all weekend, we have been ill so not ben up 2 much so gonna have fun this weekend ;-)


----------



## LisaD*

Thank you princess, I'm not going to get carried away like you say take one day at a time (this could so easily send you mad   ) good luck to you hope you have a lovely weekend   

Sending everyone             we can do this ladies xxxxx


----------



## Vaudelin

ooooh Lisa how exciting!

Interesting thought about the new house, new baby theory...we are hoping to buy a house next year!

I am still waiting for AF. Day 26 today so my cycles are definitely getting longer thanks to my wonderful acupuncturist.  They have been short since the ICSI (23/24 days) so am glad I am slowly getting back to normal (27/28 days).

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Smurfie

Shelley - how confusing re the bleeds. I guess have BMS whenever you might be ovulating and just keep your fingers crossed. It's hard not to try and control it all by knowing exactly when things are happening in your body though isn't it?!

Princess - sounds like he wanted a baby but maybe the pressure was a bit much. Try and just have fun BMS this weekend but not make too big a deal of it. I'm sure he'll come round to the idea if it works... and like you say, you can't plan these things - it can takes months or years so we have to give it a shot.

Lisa - sounds like you're getting loads of signs. I wasn't sure if people got signs before implantation... probably everyone is different and there is no answer. Really hope this is your month    . We need some BFPs on this thread!

Kitten - hope the new house helps. We're hoping to move in a few weeks so let's both go by that theory.

Vaudelin - can't believe you've never squeezed the boobs. What signs do you obsess about in the 2ww?

I'm getting to the point where I'm wondering about testing. How many dpo do you guys leave before the old poas routine? I was in the shops earlier and wondered about buying a test but thought I might leave it a couple more days and having a test in the house would be too tempting. Mind you I have some cheapy ones from Amazon. Can I wait until Sat morning 

Sxx


----------



## daxcat

Suzdee - I couldn't wait until saturday!!! I'm terrible, I usually start testing about 4 days before AF is due each month. I've got some cheapie ones now as it was costing a fortune. I know they do work from May  - it did actually show a line, it was just faint but nonetheless there.      for when you do test. XXX

Vaudelin - glad your cycles are getting back to normal - nearly there and onwards from day1!!

Lisa -     

Priincess - I think vaudelin is right - you should just have some fun sex this weekend - he doesn't need to know it's BMS!    I'm sure he's just freaking out and will be fine in a week or two. XX

Hi Kitten. XXX

Really proud of myself - finaly got rid of the ironing pile - 5 hours!!!  

Love to you all. XXX


----------



## Princess xx

Vaudelin - the theory is soooo true there are 4 brand new houses aon my street and we all moved in together and 3 out of the 4 got pregnant!!! it is soo true you know as its happend to many people i KNow ;-)


suzdee - I try to leave it but always end up buying a cheapie and giving it ago, although it is better to test first thing in the morning, i also just do a test becouse about an hour after I do and its a bfn af turns up...so saves all the wondering!!! and just look forward to the next month....fingers crossed its a bfp hun, we need to see some as I think we are a bit deflated at the mo....cum on ladies we can and will do this ;-)


daxcat - omg Im proud of you 5hrs of ironing!!!!!


Thanks ladies, I think Im ovulating becouse got real bad backache last night.....took ya advice and had a bit of fun last night and the same tonight I hope ;-) 
day 13 today!!!! I feel like its dragging so god help me on the 2ww!!!!


----------



## Vaudelin

Just wondering where it's best to get cheapie tests?  I always buy Boots ones because I don't test that often.  My AF signs are the same every month so I normally don't even begin to wonder if I am PG.  This month I will be using Cyclogest and that will keep AF away so I will have to test before I stop the Cyclogest.

Am on day 27 today can't believe it!  AF is looming though - I can feel it.  I have always been sceptical about Chinese herbs but since I have taken them my cycle has gone from 23 days to 27 and last month I had EWCM three days in a row!!!

Now, I think I have to buy a house.....


----------



## kitten77

oooooo much looking forward to buying a house now!!! just need someone to buy mine, went on rightmove yesterday and no interest as yet....is that asking to much!!! haha

on the cheapy test front, i dont buy tests as like vaudelin i know my af symptoms and its started week before af today (af due a week today) and the boobs have become hard and very sore - so looks like all over for me. even tho been having what feels like af pains for few days now. which is not normal.

princess - glad you got some bms fun in!   

daxcat - 5 hours!!!! man thats a marathon!!!! well done!!!! 

whats people up to this weekend then? anything nice  ive gotta birthday meal for my mum tonite, then DH gotta football do so im deciding if i should spend the nite with a pizza, bottle of vino and chick flicks, or go out with my best friend for a good old chat.....??


----------



## daxcat

Hi everyone,

Kitten - how lovely to have so many options for the weekend - I'd go for the wine and pizza but I'm a homebody!

Vaudelin - the cheapie ones are from ebay (100 for £15) or amazon (25 for £4, 50 for £ pretty similar prices but ebay is slightly cheaper. I buy them in 100's but I'm a fiend for testing!!! As I say they do work and I've never had a false positive.

Princess - glad you managed some fun last night, how long is your cycle usually? Day 13 sounds almost right for a 28 day. The 2WW is a killer!!!!

Suzdee - have your stayed away from temptation?     !!!!

Hoovering next for me - thinking of cycling to sainsburys to try out my new bike. This should be interesting - haven't ridden a bike since I was about 17!!!!! Wonder how many bottles of wine I can carry? Hmmmm. 
Love to all, XXXXXX


----------



## Smurfie

Naughty me - tested this morning. BFN   . Stil no signs of AF though and boobs are pretty swollen. May just be too early or maybe not     The 2ww is horrible. 

5hrs ironing   blimey!

Princess - Glad you are having some fun. Love the house theory - although we're in process of buying and all the stresses associated are driving me nuts. Just hope stress doesn't affect our chances. 

Hope you all have great weekends. I'm with Shelley on the pizza and wine front. You could invite friend around to share if you feel sociable. 

Shelley - enjoy the hoovering and take care on the bike. There are some loony drivers out there. Enjoy whtever wine you manage to carry back


All this talk of wine is making me want some. Should I or shouldn't I?! Perhaps I won't unless AF shows. 

Love and hugs to you all
Sxx


----------



## Vaudelin

SuzDee - so sorry to hear it's a BFN.  What day are you on and what is normal for your cycle?

Thanks for your replies re cheapie tests - I think I will look on Amazon as am not a big fan of eBay.

Princess - enjoy your BMS!  I can't wait to have some as had to abstain for the whole of last month 

Daxcat - careful on that bike!  Enjoy that wine - I will definitely have a glass or two tomorrow as AF is about to arrive any second now.

Kitten - I personally love an evening in on my own but then again, you just can't beat a night in with a good friend.  Either way, sounds like you have a nice evening planned, enjoy xxxx


----------



## Smurfie

I've just bought some first response HPT. They claim to be able to give a result even early. I'll try again tomorrow. It ain't over until AF arrives.


----------



## daxcat

Suzdee -     !!!! Although I'm a massive hypocrite! The first response ones are good - I think they're up to 5 days early?

Vaudelin - enjoy your    this month - poor you a whloe month of abstaining!!!   

Princess - enjoy your fun tonight. XX

Kitten - hope you have fun whatever you decide to do. 

My last night of alcohol this month so it's the old BBQ and drinkies I think. Yummy!!! I've been so good with the housework this week (for once!!!) the house actually sparkles!
Have a good night ladies. XXX


----------



## Smurfie

I am on day 12 or 13 . So I'm not being too naughty. I won't test until tomorrow am - I promise. Surely I should know from a first response tomorrow? Going   here.


----------



## lilylou

Girls, help me!!! I know I don't post much any more (mostly due to crap computer and holidays) but I need you really badly. Our first clinic appointment is Tuesday, I'm terrified and there are pregnancies popping out all around me. One of my friends is now 6 weeks, told everyone she was starting to try, didn't work the first month and she was really upset and now she's going around with her hand on her belly complaining about backache! Now, I know I've never been pregnant, but at 6 weeks i wouldn't tell anyone and i'm sure it can't be giving her backache!!

Nobody know we are trying, so I've been talking loudly about skiing and big nights out just to wind her up...but I'm crying inside and I'm terrified about
Monday - we haven't been able to get dh sa results from the gp so maybe that will be really bad...and I hate doctors and hospitals and I'm scared to have an hsg.....and I'm too
scared to have treatment and I just don't know what to do!!!!!!!

Panicking
lily


----------



## daxcat

Lily - giant   's honey. X

It's normal to be scared - you're only human! The best way to get through it is probably to focus on the fact that at least you are getting stuck into your treatment now and if you do find something wrong (god forbid) then you can be treated for it. It's better than not knowing or just ignoring the problem and hoping it'll be OK. 

I don't blame you for being cross or upset with your friend - some people have to shove everything down our throats and the whole world has to know how fertile they are - c*ows!!!!

Good luck for tuesday hon, I know it's intimidating - but at least you'll get some answers. XXX


----------



## LisaD*

Good luck Lily I can only imagine how you feel, I hope everything goes well   sending you lots of      

Hope everyone else is ok?  xxx

AFM I have had a bug and have felt rotten for the last couple of days, I'm 10DPO and CD29 my cycles are usually between 29 and 31 but I usually ovulate much earlier I woke up this morning at 4.30am with really bad AF pains but she hasn't turned up yet and my temp is still high. If she does turn up I'll bit a bit miffed because I'm only 10DPO   and I thought I was starting to get to know my body!!! My boobs aren't as sore as they usually are bore AF turns up and I haven't really had any PMT....I just hopes she stays away at least until 14DPO


----------



## Princess xx

Hi all


Vaudelin - How are you, did Af show up? can't believe you have  had a month off    
enjoy it this month hun x 


Suzdee - did you try the first response? 


daxcat - did u enjoy ya drink, where r u in ya cycle sweet?


Lilllou - I know lots of people like that, practically everyone on my ******** are pregnant and Im sick of there status' of course you don't get backache at 6 weks, I never even found out I was pregnant untill I was ten weeks becouse I had ruled getting pregnant out as we had already had 1 failed IVF and was waiting for the next one.
Be excited about your appointment, sometimes it is better to find out that there is a small problem then it can be treated, with my ex he had low Motility and we had no idea so it was a relief when they told us, then we knew that ICSI was for us, but then we still got pregnant naturally.  Good Luck sweetie xxxx


Lisad - hope af keeps away for ya too 


Well my cycles are usually 28 days but dnt knw as this is my first proper month with the inplant out, we had bms day 12,14 and 15 had to give day 13 a miss as I went too bed early for the next sale I was planning on waiting for dp to come up but I fell asleep so do u think ive messed this month up now? 
Im day 16 now and hes away tonight so thats my lot for trying in my fertile period this month.  but if ya fertile days are between 12 and 16 Ive done ok i guess....
so here goes with my 2ww lol


----------



## Vaudelin

Lilylou - try not to be scared.  This is a massive step forwards and hopefully will result in a bundle of joy in your arms - look at the big picture!  We will all do what we can to help and support you.  As I had ICSI quite recently it is all still fresh in my mind so ask any questions you like and I will try my best to help you .  Every time I had to do something I didn't want to I kept telling myself that thousands of ladies do this every day so I can do it as well.  Deep breath...

Princess - I think you pretty much covered your fertile time.  I heard it is good to DTD every 48 hours so sounds like you did all your could this month.

I am on CD3 woo hoo!  AF finally turned up late on CD27 so I was very pleased my cycle was longer than usual. Looking forward to LOTS of BMS this month...

Hello to everyone else - hope your Monday is going OK xxxx


----------



## Princess xx

thanks Vaudelin, I think i did as well but if I dnt get a bfp this month I'll make sure I have BMS on day 13 next month.

positve vibes for you this month, bet your looking forward to it 


this 2ww is dragging lol


----------



## lilylou

Thank you all for being amazing as usual! It's true what you say vaudelin - I think I've given up on ever having a baby so it all just seems like torture for no reason - I can't seem to see it as a means to an end at all! 
I guess when we go for the first time not much will happen anyway, unless dh has a big problem.......winding myself up again..........
I've hardly slept all weekend and i'm such a state! Think I might just call in sick tomorow, was going to go in after the appointment but I'm a wreck now and I can't believe I'll be any better.

I'm sorry, this is such a self-centred, pointless rant, but I'm so scared my heart is racing. Can't believe it's come to this! But I feel much, much better knowing you are all here to help. My dh is lovely and he sees the appointment as really positive, and I can't let him see my negativity as if we were both sad I don't know what would happen. Sometimes I feel like this is the only place I can really be honest about infertility!

All my love to you all, wear your lucky pants for me tomorrow....

Lily
xxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Just checking in on Lily - what time was your appointment and how did it go?  We are all here for you. 

xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Lily - any news yet? XXX


----------



## Princess xx

Thinking of you Lilly xxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Lily - its not a me post at all, I totally see where you're coming from. I really hope the appointment goes well, it'll be a really worrying time for the both of you, but hopefully they'll give you some positive news, something for you to focus on. 

I'm sorry to jump in, we've been not been using clomid or anything, just seeing what happens. I'm 3 days late now with another very faint line. DH is refusing to acknowledge anything till we see something darker. We've had so many chemical pregnancies this year, I hope and pray its not going to go the same way again. 

xx


----------



## lilylou

It was bad.  I can't really talk about it yet.  But thank you all for being so lovely.


----------



## Princess xx

fingers crossed mnady Moo, Id get a clear blue test which says it in words 
Good Luck xxx


Lilly - we are here wen ya want to talk xxxx


----------



## kitten77

Lilly - always here for you hun, when and if your ready. xxxx


----------



## LisaD*

Sorry to hear that Lilly hope you're ok   

Good luck Mandy


----------



## daxcat

Hi everyone,

Princess - going crazy with your 2ww yet?   
Suzdee - did you try your first response? How did it go?   
Vaudelin - you must be getting close to    time now? XXX
Mandy - keeping my fingers crossed or you.   
Lilly - here when you're ready.    XXX
Lisa - still no AF?   
Kitten - hope you had a good weekend - any viewings yet? XXX

I'm back on day 6 now -grrrrrr!!! Yet another 4 day heavy bleed on day 18. Saw the doctors and they think maybe all the pregnancy tissue didn't come out but that this should have been my "proper" AF. Sick to death of AF now!!!! It's been 3 weeks out of the last 6 and whenever I get close to the 2ww off it goes again. Getting lots of BMS though -   .
Got a good feeling about this month though so roll on day 10.
Hope everyones OK. XXX


----------



## Princess xx

daxcat - bet your fed up, i had my first af for ages this time and it really took it out of me so bet your feeling rubbish, so is it all systems go from day ten? 




where is every one?


Day 18 for me and im sick of it already, cnt believe I got to wait till the 1st August it seems miles away, but Im excited for Friday.
My friend and i went too see the same psycic afew times any way she sed to her she was going to be pregnant soon with a little boy!!!! any way she is pregnant and finds out 2morrow what it is I soooo want her to be right becouse then theres hope that mine will come true.
She said to me that I was going to have a little girl


----------



## daxcat

Hi princess - yep all ready for day 10 - it's killing me to wait for the next 4 days!!! I just want to get to the end of the 2ww. Talk about wishing your life away!!!
I have been feeling really crappy, absolutely exhausted and just plain knackered! I've been trying to eat lots of high iron foods as I was a bit worried about getting anaemic. Back tot my diet today though - can't put it off any longer! Our veg patch is absolutely full of courgettes at the mo so I guess my diet is going to involve plenty of those LOL!!

I hope your friends scan does show a boy. XXX

Love to everyone. XXX


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Are any of you using OPK's? I've got about 20 left from my last crazy spending spree from Amazon. They do work, every time I've ovulated they've shown up, so if anyone wants them I'll post them out. 

Daxcat - good luck for this month and especially the BMS    I remember from my first early clomid daysy you've got to keep it exciting as theres nothing worse than doing it for the sake of it. There's nothing quite so tedious!

Princess - did the psychic say anything interesting to you? I hope the scan for your friend goes ok, its so exciting. I remember with my little boy I'd waited and waited for the gender scan then was really poorly at the hospital and ended up on the labour ward. Nightmare! Have you got 10 days till testing?

Lily - I'm so sorry it wasn't good news hun    we're all here for you. 

Lisa, Kitten and anyone I've missed - hope you're all doing ok. 

We tested again this morning and the line came up quicker, but its still not that dark, I think its the tests, yes lets blame the tests  I'm going to restrain myself from buying an expensive test till Friday as I know a chemical could happen at any time and this could be another blip. 

x x


----------



## Princess xx

Mandy - In my book a line is a line and I don't think I could wait untill Friday just give it a go hun,
yea my period due 1st of August but may leave it a couple of days after....I hope this is my month
Yea the psycic said that I was going to have a baby quite soon and would bring great happiness 
so fingers crossed she is right Id be over the moon


----------



## LisaD*

Hi ladies

I'm having a bad day at the office   really don't want to be here today! But other than that I'm good   . POAS this morning and got a BFN but still no AF as yet! My temp dropped a bit today, my boobs are impresvie   and I feel a bit crampy so I think the witch is on her way! I'm trying to be ok about that though....

Better get back to work.....

 xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Lisa - crampy is good tho, it can be a sign of implantation, with the massive boobs too its all looking positive. I've got the same, I lost quite a bit of weight last week due to a bowel obstruction resolving itself (sorry TMI) and my boobs stayed massive! I keep poking at them to make sure they still hurt lol, although DH says that generally poking anythin quite a bit will result in pain  

Princess - good luck hun, not that long at all to go. Don't you need tx this time having had tx before? Sorry I'm nosey  

Went and got some pee sticks (proper ones) asked the chemist about the meds I'm on at the moment as a website said its been linked with chromosonal defects, cleft palate, arm/leg deformities. Things like that would never bother me, but for the safety of the baby if we are pg thought we'd get it checked. Apparently its very low risk and it says the need for my condition is greater than the risks with the meds. So all is good!

Just nursing a first response which also has a faint line on it     might resort to taking it apart in about 20 mins if it doesn't get any darker. I'm guessing if its just appeared on a low hcg stick that implantation might have only been about 2 days ago, so prob should have waited to test. 

xx


----------



## Princess xx

Mandy - I defo think your pregnant I got a very faint lie and didn't know what to make of it so I got a clear blue test which says it in words then there is no question, they are a bit more expensive but at least it puts your mind at ease and u can just enjoy your pregnnacy...


oh mandy I have ten days, it  is such a long time.  Im with a new partner now so hopefully he won't have problems like my ex dh but knowing my luck he probably will
only time will tell i suppose


----------



## ccarter020208

Mandy, you defo sound like your preg to me, just been reading throught the threads. good luck xxx


----------



## Princess xx

yea I agree Mandy a line is a line xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Feeling so sick and my boobs are so sore. Hopefully tomorrow we'll get a stronger line   

Just watching the wedding of the year


----------



## Princess xx

wow Mandy....sounds very promising Good Luck hun
hope it rubs off on every one else
Let us know hun xxxx
sick of my 2ww x


----------



## Vaudelin

Did you do another test Mandy - have got everything crossed for you! xxxx


----------



## Princess xx

me too hun Good Luck xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Hope you guys are ok. Have you been up to much today?

I did another test this morning and it came up faint again. I called my gynae and he suggested getting my GP to call the EPAU to see if they'd do some bloods with all the miscarriages I've had in the past, my GP said that bloods aren't going to reassure me at all, but he can try and do a scan next week if I want one (but surely it has to be a TVS this early) 

There's a private place that charges £55 for beta's - we shouldn't have to pay - I don't even think DH will buy into this as he's pretty much into the wait and see approach. I've even been told there's no way we're going to spend that much on tests as we did last time, which I can understand but this really is hell.    

We ended up paying £250 last time for a scan as no one wanted to take charge of my OHSS. My gynaes hospital didn't have a clue, my GP said as the tx was from my gynaes NHS hospital it was their responsibility. 

xx


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies - Sorry to have been quiet lately. I got a faint line on the first response on Sat. Spent the weekend really excited, only to have AF arrive on Monday. Talk about come crashing down. Have been feeling pretty crappy since as you can imagine. Had an appt today at the hospital. No more chances on the NHS so we have to start finding the money somewhere to pay for treatment. We are probably going to have one more (self-funded) go at OI (with natural BMS!) then it's on to IUI. This month it will of course be totally natural so please send your positive vibes for my follies to grow without drugs    

Lily lou - sending you massive hugs     . If you want to PM me about treatments and have a chat off the 2w, it'd be great to hear from you. You can do it. All it takes is having the right support from your FFs.   
Shelley - thinking of you!!     

Mandy - really hope this is it for you

Lisa - keep poking those boobs - it's a good sign and you know it!!   

Princess - sounds like you've been having fun. Missing day 13 won't make a difference. As long as you were busy every other day you're in with a shout    

Big hugs to you all. It's so great having this site to come to and knowing there are supportive people who get what you are going through. Massive group hug    
Sxx


----------



## Princess xx

Mandy m - omg you poor thing, Id just want to know, it must be on your mind all the time, but its good news still as af has not shown her face so its all still looking positive....
Good Luck hun, im sure this is your month.


suzdee - so sorry hun, must have been awful to get a positive the af showing , thats very cruel 
good luck for this month hun x 
ive just been looking at my caleder and getting all in a tizz as to wen i had bms as my friend has been trying for over a year, i just really hope this is my month af due in 8 days


----------



## Vaudelin

Oh Suzdee I am so sorry to hear about your short lived BFP   . I just can't imagine how you are feeling.  

Mandy M - I can't believe you would have to pay for a beta test - that is truly outrageous.  Have you done any more tests?  I think I would be testing every day!   

How are you doing Princess - are you going to test early?

AFM - I'm on CD8 and got 2 bars on my CBFM which is a bit strange.  I don't normally get 2 bars until day 10 so not sure what is going on this month! 

Hope everyone else is OK. xxxx


----------



## Princess xx

Vaudelin - Im going to try and hold out,but then again that is much easier sed than done isn't it? I'm going to be devastated this month if I'm not.  I feel like this month has dragged and I still have another week!!! hope it doesn't take long Im tierd of it, had it for years with ex dh and its not nice.
get you bms in now hun good luck sweetie, I have everything crossed for you.


Well do you remember me telling you about the psycic that told me and my friend we would be pregnant soon.....
well she went miles before me and she is pregnant, but she sed she would have a boy and I would have a girl, any way shes had her gender scan and she is having a little girl so shes wrong so Ive lost faith in my bfp now....roll on 1st August!!!!


Im off out tonight with the girls but not going to drink, my dp gon to Dublin on a stag do and Im really missing him, so be glad when hes back Monday.
well got to dash and get ready.


Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Vaudelin - that must mean you need lots and lots of BMS   I'm sure DH won't complain! 

Princess - 7 days to go!!! That must mean like 5 days before you can start testing if you're a bit like me and like to know early. I personally really hate the damn things, but Amazon sell some cheap tests, don't go for the 10 miu ones as they're rubbish, but the 25 miu ones should be really good. You get 25 for £5 so you can test like every morning  

SuzDee - sending you lots and lots of good luck vibes for this month. Can you have clomid on the NHS? My consultant was a bit vague, it must be PCT's and all that, but I've got a little boy, they've had me on clomid since December '09, at my last consultation they discussed stepping things up for us with better OI drugs. 

The tests aren't getting any stronger     still no bleeding, my AF is a week late now, but with ovulation dates I'm 17DPO. I guess its good that we've got no bleeding, but I'm just sitting her waiting for it to happen as the tests don't look promising at all. I got an old diary out today, when I was ttc my DS I got a BFP on CD26. I'm now CD34 and the tests are still showing faint lines    

Hope everyone is ok, I'm just watching Peter Andre, he is amazing. Much better to watch than what I put myself through on Wednesday lol. There's no guessing which team I'm on. Only getting to watch this as DH is out  otherwise I most def wouldn't be allowed. 

xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

I got a really strong BFP last night before bed, then woke up at 4am with really bad cramps, the bleeding started shortly after and its been really bad all day. Dad took me to A and E at 5am, but there wasn't really much that could be done, with a shortage of beds on gynae (they were looking at ways of getting me on the ward but it was going to take hours) with all the drunks waking up with their hangovers from hell, thought it would be more dignified to go home and deal with it here. 

Good luck to everyone else on their journeys, I really hope you're blessed this cycle, I really hope no one has to go through this torment much longer. 

xx


----------



## Smurfie

Mandy - sorry to hear about heavy bleed after the BFP.     It's hell isn't it.   . Give yourself some time to grieve and come to terms with it then hope you can find the strength to face another month. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you've had good weekends. Mine's been busy and I've had quite a few drinkies. Will lay off the booze again from tomorrow... or at least only have the occasional   .

Still hoping for the new house = pregnant... it's about 3 weeks until we move

Love to you all
Sxxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Oh Mandy, I was so hoping that it was going to be good news for you this month.   I am obviously no doctor but I have read about some women that bleed through their pregnancy?  Could you maybe go for a scan?  

AFM I now have 3 bars "peak" on my CBFM on CD9 which is totally bizarre.  This has never happened before.  Typical as I only have 14 days worth of immune drugs which I am supposed to take from my surge.  This will only get me to CD24, not really sure what to do.  I might call the clinic tomorrow and ask for a repeat prescription and see what they say.  Anyhoo me and DH will have    anyway - why not!   

Another day down Princess!  Do you have any symptoms?

Suzdee - are you all packed up?

xxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Vaudelin - what kind of immune support have they got you on. I had the tests for reoccurant mcs and they came back clear, my gynae knows that I've had lots of miscarriages but his advice was just keep taking the clomid and hopefully it'll work. But we've had 3/4 this year, obviously something isn't right. Are you on pred or something like that? He said that prog support wasn't really worth it either, but my gynae is an endo spec not fertility as they subcontract that out. 

SuzDee - keeping everything crossed for you hun, that would be so amazing. Hope the move goes well and isn't too stressfull. I swear by having lots of plastic labelled boxes, much easier than other ways i've moved in the past lol. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

DH is more cut up about this than me, he's been in tears most of the afternoon. I feel so guilty. He was out today and I was with my Dad, he said this woman walked in front of his car with a buggy, he's having the same emotions as us like how can such idiots be blessed with kids when he can't. It's so hard to see him go through. 

xx


----------



## Princess xx

Mandy - That trully is awful and your poor hubby, that would break my heart to see him hurting like that.  Lifes just really cruel sometimes....
u need some quality time, y not do something special together this weekend....




Vaudelin, u might just be ovulating early i haven't used any ovulation sticks this month i may buy some of the internet for next month, just get lots of bms in.  imsure dh won't mind.


I have been pregnant 2wice before and had a failed try and I don't really get symptoms for pregnancy or af so I don't read it to anything.  i know its gonna be a bfn this month I dnt think we had enough bms and not used ovulation sticks sooo gonna be more prepared next month I think, we really need some bfps as the mood on the thread is down at the mo :-(


----------



## Princess xx

suzdeee - where r u in ya cycle hun? x


----------



## Vaudelin

Why is that so many idiots are so fertile?    I try not to let it get to me but if my DH was in tears I know I would break down.    Try and stay strong.   

Mandy - I'm on prednisolone, Cyclogest, baby aspirin and Clexane.  I had IVIG before my ICSI but I am hoping my immunes are improving as my acupuncturist has been treating this.  Have you had any kind of immune tests?  They are expensive but so worth it.  You might want to buy Alan Beers' book - Is Your Body Baby Friendly?  It is all about unexplained infertility and recurrent miscarriages due to immune problems.  It might be worth reading through this first to see if anything rings a bell.  I am going to see Dr. Gorgy on 9 August to have my immunes re-checked and to ask if there is anything else I can do or anything else that I need.  I have two auto-immune diseases so always thought this might be a problem.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

I just had the basic miscarriage tests which I believe was to check if there were any chromosones in my blood that would cause babies to miscarry because of that. My consultant suggested the baby asprin, so I've been taking that too, but I think I prob need to step things up a bit, but we can't really afford expensive consultants appts and tests for a few years, but with the endo we don't really have that long. 

xx


----------



## Princess xx

hey all,
did u have a nice weekend?
well last night dp and I had a bit of    and after it, I had a slight orangey bleed so I thought it was af but surely she cnt be 6 days early?
Any way this morning there is absolutely nothing so any ideas? 
thanks


----------



## daxcat

Mandy -   . Sorry you've been through such a rough experience, I think mc's are probably the hardest thing to go through no matter how far along they are. Can you get any help from the nhs or are you with any health plans? Thinking of you. XXX

Princess - implantation bleed?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. XXX

Vaudelin - did you manage to get a repeat prescription? Hoping it's your month this time!!! I'm actually on pred this month for a week due to my asthma playing me up which I was worried about with concieving but maybe it'll help!!

Suzdee - Not long until the move now! Hope you've been good with your drinkies!!   

Sorry to be missing for a bit, friday would have been our 12 week scan and fell apart a bit. Added to that I had to have a mammogram and ultrasound last week as I found a rather worrying lump but after the scans they said they can't see anything sinister so   !!!

We've actually made it to ov time this month without a bleed so looks like everythings back to normal.    Keeping fingers crossed for everyonie this month - we can do it!!!!

Love Shelley. XXXX


----------



## Princess xx

Shelly - you have  had alot to deal with, my friend has just been going through the same, but she also has a pregnant collegue with more or less identicle dates to what hers was so its so hard for her having to deal with this lady on a day to day basis.  Great news on the mammogram, blimes I bet that was scary.  Great news you have made it to ovulation, sending you lots of positive thoughts.  Hoping this is your month.


Ive just benn reading up on inplantation bleeds and its looking really prommising, as im not bleeding at all now so fingers crossed.  Just never had it with my 1st child so thought it was all over last night.  feeling more positive 2day.  Im tierd but thats all.  I dnt get symptoms tho, was hardly sick in my last pregnancy and my boobs aren't really so doubt they get sore.  fingers crossed xxx
af due monday


----------



## daxcat

Princess - sounding good!!!         ..XXX


----------



## Princess xx

do u think so daxcat.....I hope so 
thanks hun xxxx 
Roll on monday if af doesn't cum b4 then x


----------



## kitten77

hi there, i have been here, and been reading your daily updates but with work being manic i dont have time to post!!! 

Princess         for monday.

daxcat - woohoo on getting to ovulation    for you to!

can i ask? you say that alot of you are on immune drugs is this when you are trying natually? i have immune drugs when i go through IVF but not while trying natuaully.  is this something i should ask? thing is DH swimmers arnt great so only small chance to get pregnant anyway (and even tho 5 ivfs still not a sniff at pregnancy)- so doc has given me immune drugs to help with implantation on treatments (still didnt help).

as for me.  the house has been up for sale and also nothing, zip, nada, not one person interested, so once again we are in limbo land. (we decided to move before next treatment) but now there is not anything about moving i wanna get on with next cycle again (we have been given all the drugs to be able to start, so they are sat at home looking at me in the face all the time). i cant wait forever and its really getting me down. i mean really really really getting me down  . the only people i have to talk to are you guys on here, so thank you.


----------



## shell4roy

Hiya

I am now on 2nd go of ttc with IUI no drugs. Peak Ovulation 1st time on day 11 so hoping I get same this month. Im now on day 3 so hoping & praying my cycle is as good as last month so I can be basted next Friday & begin my 2nd 2ww.

Feel like a failure cos I cant seem to do what most women can do & conceive naturally. Body clock is ticking by & beginning to feel like I will never be able to have the joy of feeling pregnant, never mind hold my own baby in my arms!

Shell X


----------



## Princess xx

Hey all


Kitten - iam not on any type of drugs so can't really help you, but my advice would be to go ahead with your tx especially if you have al your drugs just looking at you.  I know how you feel not having any one to talk too, we are always here hun.  Just get the phone call made and start your next try hun...just go for it it then you have got something to focus on xxx


Shell - your not a failure at all, you will get your dream hun,  sounds promising if ya cycle was good last month theres no reason y it should change so you'll be fine, how exciting.  The 2ww is such a night mare, mine feels never ending but then wen its over Im petrified to test.... 


Hope every one else ok.


im fine Af is due sunday so gonna do a test Monday or even Tuesda, the nearer it is coming the more im chickening out.  Feel like this month has been 6.  Im gonna be quite deflated if i get a bfn really gave it our best shot so we will see


----------



## Vaudelin

It was my acupuncturist who suggested to me to ask my clnic at my follow up appointment for some immune support as I have high NK cells.  She is treating these issues but the drugs are a bit of extra help.  I am not on alot - only prednisolone, baby aspirin, clexane and cyclogest.  Will be interesting to see what happens even though I am having a very strange month with a peak on my monitor on CD9 and EWCM on day 12!  I read yesterday that antibiotics can interfere with oestrogen levels and seeing as I had a high dose of ABs last month I think this might have mucked my cycle up a bit.  Never mind, me and DH have been busy nonetheless!   

Sorry no personals but hello to everyone and thinking of you all.


----------



## Princess xx

good to hear Vaudelin....good luck hun xxxxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Thanks Princess.  How are you doing?


----------



## Princess xx

Im fine, no bleed since that spotting a few days ago.....roll on Monday x


----------



## Princess xx

did an early test bfn :-(


----------



## shell4roy

Thanx Princess I sure do hope everything works out this time as I am so desperate to have a child of my own. My dp is my life saver as he knows how much this to me & he is always there for me when I need him.

Fingers crossed it all works out fine for you too

Shell xx


----------



## Vaudelin

What day are you on Princess?


----------



## Princess xx

day 27 today did a test yesterday day 26, im gutted really thought this was my month :-(


----------



## daxcat

Hi girls,

Princess - it could well change before monday. Sending you some      and also some     !!! XXX

Vaudelin - what day are you on now? XXX

Suzdee - hows things? Bet you must be busy with the packing by now!!! XXX

Mandy - I hope you're feeling better now and looking forwards to next month. XXX

Kitten - I've never had immune drugs so I really can't help. Have you had any viewings yet? Hope looking at the drugs isn't getting you down too much,. XXX

Shell4roy - welcome! Sorry to sound a little    but what is IUI?

I'm finally on day 15 - yay!!!!!!! My strips have been getting darker and darker so we've been busy.    It feels wonderful to finally have my body behaving normally!!! Sooooo glad to be all over the mc now. It's taken long enough!!!
Good luck this month everyone. XXXXX

Shelley.


----------



## Princess xx

daxcat - thats great news...do u really think it could change? x


----------



## daxcat

Princess - mine did!!! It was negative even with the first response ultra early tests until I was 2 days late and then became a BFP. Don't get down about it, it is always possible until AF turns up.   !!!!!!

Lots af love and     , Shelley. XXX


----------



## shell4roy

Hi Daxcat

IUI is Intrauterine Insemination, it is when they use a catheter to insert the sperm right up into the uterus. 

Shell x


----------



## Vaudelin

I'm on day 14 but having a weird cycle.  I will be using cyclogest this month so not sure when to test - I guess CD28?  

Princess - I think CD26 is a bit early - how long is your cycle normally?  If it 30 days then I would wait until Monday to test - have you got any symptoms?

Shelley - so pleased to hear you are able to move forward - those dark lines sound promising


----------



## Princess xx

Vaudelin - 28 usually, but i got one of them early ones, no symptoms just thought i was in for a chance this month, so bit deflated x
im not doing another test now unless af is really late of course.....
im so down 2day :-( lots of bms for u this weekend ;-) xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Almost cycle buddies Vaudelin - I'm day 15 today. Can be anywhere between a 28 and 30 day though. I've got antibiotics now and steriods as am rather wheezy. (I'm asthmatic). Have checked and they don't harm baby to be at all short term so no problems there!

Princess don't give up hope yet - it could still happen. Try not to get too down - theres stilla  chance and even if it turns out not to be then think of the fun you'll have trying next month!   

Shell - just saw you lost 56lb to get down to 29 bmi - well done you! 

Love to all, have a good friday night - I'm off to have my last drinkies this month before 2ww might start - vodka and coke with a bbq - bliss!!!

Love Shelley. XXXXXX


----------



## Princess xx

hmm that sounds yum, we gonna have an M&S meal deal 2night  may have some wine as Im sure af on her way     


just want her 2 cum now so she can go again, 


sorry to moan, 


good luck for u 2 this month we need some bfps xxxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Hello ladies, I was wondering if I could join you?   

I'm not ttc at the min as I lost a baby last week so I'm still waiting for my body to recover but I'd like to chat with people in a similar position. I found out at a 10 week scan that my baby had been dead for a week and had to have medical management to miscarry. I've just about recovered physically, but now I need to look forward to the future or I'm going to end up wrecking my marriage. My husband feels like he needs to do something and gets fustrated when I'm upset. 

I made some lovely friends on the cycle buddies board but I'm staying away now as they all have babies due when mine would have been and while I'm happy for them. I'm struggling with my own position.
The positive is that I concieved naturally for the first time after loads of years trying, so we are hoping for another miracle.
I know you are meant to wait but we are both keen to try again as soon as I'm physically able which may have to be next month as I think I'm about to get man-flu!!

Sorry for rambling on, hope you are all doing well x


----------



## Princess xx

Hiya Muffin
Of course you can join us, Im so sorry about your loss hun and it is understandable that you want to take a step back from the cycle buddies board, it would be really upsetting for anybody    
We are a nice bunch and will be there for you.
There is no set time on how long you have to wait and if it feels right for you to start trying again next month than you should, It will take you along time to recover emotionally so if you need to off load you know where to come,  I have never had a miss carriage myself but when my ivf cycle failed and my little embies came out I was devastated and it did feel as though i had lost 2 babies.  i couldn't deal with it and it did put a strain on me and my dh at the time.


My af due 2morrow just praying for a miraclee xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Thanks for the reply princess. Hope you get your miracle tomorrow x They do happen x


----------



## Princess xx

me 2 but its looking doubtful as tested early, can't complain i already have a miracle so I know Im blessed, would love another tho


----------



## muffin1302

Princess its not over until af shows up. I had a negative test when I was 2 days late (and I was very regular - every 28 days) then a week later got a BFP on a hospital test x


----------



## Vaudelin

Welcome Muffin and so sorry to hear about your miscarriage   .  I have never had a miscarriage but my sister had to have a termination at 22 weeks because of severe abnormalities and then went on to conceive (and have a beautiful baby girl) just three months later.  It is surprising how strong our bodies are.  I think it is entirely up to you when you want to start trying again - I really hope that you recover quickly and can get back on the bandwagon.  How cruel this world is after all those years of trying.   

I am sorry but I have totally lost my PMA.  It was super high and now it is super low.  I'm just so fed up with this TTC lark.  I have never ever seen those elusive two lines or even been late for that matter - am thoroughly fed up today girls.    Hope you are all doing better than me.


----------



## daxcat

Vaudelin -         Heres some PMA!!! Chin up, just think this is your first month with your new drugs so it's different to all the other months. You have a real chance now and those positive thoughts will help.      XXX

Princess -         - no AF means you still havea chance. XXX     

Suzdee - how are you? You've been awfully quiet! Hope everythings OK. XXX

Muffin - hi and welcome. It's advised to wait until you have one proper period afer a miscarriage to start trying again. Otherwise they have a bit of a problem wotking out the dates - thats why it's advised. I also had my BFP in may and mc at 5+4. This is the first month I've been able to TTC again as my body just wouldn't let me get to ov time without another bleed so it may take a while but when your cycle resumes normally again you'll know it's time to try again.    for your loss. I know how much it sucks. XXX

Shell and kitten - hi how are you?

Love to you all,

Shelley. XXXXX


----------



## muffin1302

Daxcat, Hope you are feeling better after your miscarriage, I never imagined how awful it is to be in this position   
I have been advised for dating reasons to wait. I was just wondering if you been told if there are any other reasons you should wait? Like has anyone said whether you are more likely to miscarry again if you concieved straight away? I'm getting so much conflicting advice from doctors, accupuncturists etc but I dont feel that anyone has really answered any of my questions so would love to hear from someone else in the same position.
I was told that you are more fertile after a miscarriage and if thats true I want to take advantage of that considering it took 5 years to concieve the first time round, but I dont want to do it at the expense of another baby's life. Its so confusing, everyone has different opinions.

Vaudelin - I hope you are feeling more positive soon x. I'm 28 and have been trying most of my adult life (5 years with my husband and about 3 with previous partner) and had never seen those 2 lines until a couple months ago. Sometimes something needs to change and like Daxcat said this time is different, you have new drugs to support you x 
I think the main reason I got pregnant is that I was due to have IVF so I was more positive and forgot about trying and then it happened, I think I never concieved before because I convinced myself it would never happen, so stop those negative thoughts now! x


----------



## daxcat

Hope you're feeling better Vaudelin. XXX

Muffin -- perhaps a good thread to get your questions answered would be the pregnancy loss thread. You can find in low down on the home page. The ladies are really nice and can answer all your quiestions. 

Princess - how are you feeling? Anything yet, symptoms of pg or af? XXX

Hey kitten and suzdee. XXX
Well I'm feeling really positive this month. Day 16 today    and lines are really dark on the strips so lots of   . So happy to be trying again, it really did get me down so much never getting to this point. Horrible 2ww starts soon. 
Love to everyone. XXXXX


----------



## Vaudelin

Thanks girls you really have made me feel better  .  I really wish I could relax and forget about TTC.  This is the reason I am having hypnotherapy so hopefully things will get better in time. 

Enjoy cycle buddy Daxcat    for some   

xxxx


----------



## Smurfie

Hi All
Welcome to Muffin - really sorry to hear about the miscarriage. I hope you can move on soon and start trying again. Hopefully now your body knows what to do it can repeat it. At least it was a positive sign that you got pregnant. Will be hoping things work for you soon     
Shelley, Vaudelin - I think I'm just behind you guys in the cycle, am on day 14 today. So, the 2ww begins. Hope you can stay sane and really hoping this is the month for both of you          
I have got some signs of ov coming soon so...  . Hope you guys have been having fun. I must admit I don't hold out much hope on the months I don't have a little help from the fertility drugs. Still, you never know so dh and I try. So, a completely ttc naturally month for us. Anyway I hav plenty to take my mind off things and I may be a bit quiet as am starting a new job on Monday and we're still hoping to move house in a couple of weeks. 

Princess - like the others have said, it isn't over until AF arrives   . Keep the faith hun.

Hi to everyone else too. 
Sxx


----------



## Princess xx

Hi all
suzdee - good to see you hun, good Luck with the new job Monday, let us know how it all goes....Good Luck for you this month, theres still a chance so be positive xxxx


Vaudelin - glad to see you are feeling better hun, its good that you are all cycling together,  


daxcat - good to see your positive lets hope its a bfp 


muffin - hope your ok hun, have you had a nice weekend?


Af due today and she usually comes in the early hours and she hasn't come so ive got everything crossed x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, i was wondering if i could join you. Had FET in June which was bfn. Had my review on Friday, i was hoping to get started on another FET asap but there is a 2-3 month waiting list. So DH and i have decided to ttc naturally until we can start again. We are going to use CB fertility monitor as my cycles are quite irregular and the ovulation sticks dont work for me. You never know we might be lucky. Had a natural bfp last year but sadly miscarried at 10 weeks and had to have 2 ERPCs.

Muffin i'm so sorry to hear about your loss. It is a difficult thing to come to terms with so make sure you are ready physically and emotionally. I was told the reason you had to wait was due to dating, hope this helps huni.  

Princess keeping everything crossed that af stays away.     

Vaudelin glad you are feeling a bit more positive.  

SuzDee good luck with the new job.  

Daxcat hoping this is your month huni.     

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Welcome Miss E and so sorry to hear of your loss last year and your recent BFN.  I just cannot imagine how dreadful it must be to have been through what you have   

I just looked at your signature and have to say wow - 28 eggs!  Good fertilisation rate as well.  You never know, as your body has been pregnant before it should know what to do - I worry that mine hasn't got a clue!  Good luck.  I am using the CBFM as well.


----------



## MissE

Thanks for the welcome Vaudelin, it did take me some time to come to terms with losing my little one. We planted a tree in the garden so that we would always be able to look out and remember our angel.  

I am hoping that my body knows what to do and that we will get lucky either naturally or with tx. I have 11 snowbabies left so if it doesn't happen naturally i hope that one of my snowbabies will be my miracle. But we will have loads of fun trying in the meantime.

I hope that you get your bfp very soon huni. Keep positive and believe that some day it will happen.  

What do you think of the CBFM? My cycles are very irregular so am worrying it wont work.

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Welcome MissE, sorry to hear about your mc. I know how painful it is. Planting a tree was a good idea. With some positive thoughts      You'll hopefully get your BFP naturally. XXX

Vaudelin - have you OV yet? I'm sure I amm today so have made sure theres plenty of    lying in wait!!!  -   

Princess - still no AF?     

Suzdee - good you're OV soon - positive thoughts!!!     

Kitten, muffin and everyone else, XXX

Getting some funny uterine pains today - no more bleeding please!!!!! Feeling really good this month. Everythings where it should be so fingers crossed theres a BFP for me at the end of the month!!!   

Love to all. XXX

Shelley. XXX


----------



## Vaudelin

Miss E - I like the CBFM.  It has been very accurate for me except this month but I think the antibiotics I was on a couple of weeks ago have mucked up my cycle a bit.  It showed that I ovulated days 9/10 which is way too early for me.  I had EWCM on days 12 and 13 so really don't know what is happening this month!  We had plenty of BMS anyway so will see what happens...

Princess - have you tested again?

Hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Princess xx

hey all still no af for me, but im not testing, I like this feeling of might be.
off to see a psycic tonight hope she says a baby is on the way x xxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Ooh how exciting - let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Princess xx

I will, r u ok? hun xxxx


----------



## Vaudelin

I'm good thanks but not enjoying the Cyclogest side effects - yuck! 

Keeping fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Princess xx

I don'r lyk them either was on them wen i had ivf
thanks af not here as yet x


----------



## muffin1302

Princess hope af stays away   . You are so good not testing again, I cant never resist, I'm so impatient!! Hope you have fun with the psycic. Have you seen them before? I would love to see one but I dont think DH would approve.   

Hi MissE, thanks for your reply. Think we are going to wait until next month until trying. I dont really want to but my mother in law's been talking to a midwife friend and said its probably for the best if we wait.

Vaudelin hope you are still feeling a bit more positive x

Hello suzdee and daxcat, hope you are ok


----------



## MissE

hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Thankyou for the welcome ladies.

Vaudelin hope the cyclogest doesn't give you too much bother.   Will give the CBFM a try when next af starts.

Princess you are so good not testing. I wouldn't be able to hold off. Hope af stays away huni.     

Muffin as long as you do what is best for you huni. Keeping everything crossed for you.     

Daxcat hoping you get your bfp at the end of the month.     

Is anyone else doing acupuncture? I did it through FET and am still going. Feel it helps with af, has reduced bleed length to 7 days rather than 12-14 days. Me and Dh are also taking chinese herbs. Mine are to regulate hormones and DHs reduce antibodies. Dont know if it works but will try anything. Was ther this eveneing and he said if i do get pg the herbs are perfectly safe. Am taking so many supplements i'm rattling.    

thinking of you all ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin

I have acupuncture every 3 weeks.  I was having it every 2 weeks but it was getting too expensive.  I have definitely noticed a difference - my cycles are now a bit longer (they went really short after the ICSI).  I have had quite alot of Chinese herbs too which helped increase my EWCM so I am a big fan all around!  Plus my acupuncturist is a wonderful lady and I often feel I have a bit of a counselling session as well as we go over every aspect and every inch of IF as she is an expert.  I always come out feeling positive 

Any news from that pyschic Princess? 

xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Any news yet princess?      

MissE I had accupuncture for three months before my natural BFP. I'm sure it had something to do with it but we have been back to see the lady and for us to have it again with the best possible chance she wants me to have three cycles at £350 per cycle (over £1000 not including herbs at £40 per month). Our parents have offered to help us towards the cost but we have decided to give it 3 months on our own as we are very vunerable to be ripped off so soon after the miscarriage.
I do think there is alot of truth in it though, as my periods were less heavy and painful and I had more CM at the right time of the month (sorry if to much info   )

Vaudelin I want to see your accupuncturist!! When we went to tell the lady I'd been seeing that I'd lost the baby she replied 'well what did you do to cause it?'. I dont know whether she meant to be so insensitive or whether she didint mean to sound so harsh as her english isnt great.  

Hello everyone else x

Had a scan today to check everything's ok after the miscarraige. They said everything's looking good and from the sound of it AF wont be too late hopefully. Womb lining is at 8mm without any leftover tissue. She said I am free to try again when we feel ready so we are going be a little careful at the min and try from next month. I was a bit upset as I had to wait for an hour to be scanned in the same place with all the pregnant ladies from the early pregnancy unit and they were all coming out smiling and chatting about hearing the heartbeats.


----------



## Vaudelin

Muffin - I am not sure what you mean by "£350 per cycle".  Is this just for acupuncture?  My acupuncturist is £45 per session and that is average for London - how much is yours per session?  That sounds like an awful lot of money to me!  Good news about your lining though - always nice to hear that things are "back to normal".  Oh how awful to have your scan with the PG ladies - the same thing happened to my sister.  When she lost her baby at 22 weeks she had to have her follow-up appointment with the consultant at the maternity unit - broke her heart.


----------



## muffin1302

Its £35 per session. A cycle is 10 sessions plus 3 free but she wants me to have 3 complete cycles (having it after a BFP too help not miscarry)


----------



## daxcat

Muffin -    for having to sit and wait with the pg ladies. I had to do the same thing and they were running 1.5 hrs late. It's absolutely heartbreaking and quite frankly sick. There should be a seperate waiting room. My DH bless him said after the final scan when they wanted me to go back out there and wait - was there somewhere else to wait as it was so distressing. They promptly showed us to a seperate room. I just wanted to send you some hugs as I know how awful it is. XXX

Princess - any news?  How was the psycic?

Vaudelin - how are you doing?


Hi to Suzdee, missE, kitten and anyone else I've missed. 

My month is a little odd. The strips say I've ovulated twice this month and I've got funny tummy pains (uterus area) praying every day to not atart af again!!! 
TMI warning - I've actually got ewcm today for the first time in years - i guess evening primrose does work -    (Happy dance!) No chance of persusading DH tonight though. I actually got last night when I asked for BMS - "this will end sometime this month won't it?"

Bloody cheek! I reckon most men would love to be being nagged for sex!!!!! Bit disappointed we can't try today but hopefully theres enough of those little    around from the last few days to get in. It only takes the one doesn't it!!!

Love to you all and      ,

Shelley. XXX


----------



## muffin1302

lol, Daxcat my DH is the same!! It takes all the fun out of it when TTC.


----------



## daxcat

You're not kidding!!! I miss the days when my bathroom didn't look like a chemists lab, I didn't spend most of the month weeing in a pot and sex was more than "it's day 14 - upstairs now!!"

You've got to laugh though!!!!! Either that or go potty. I'm sure it will be worth it one day.XXX


----------



## Vaudelin

My DH is the same!   (Ive always wanted to use this icon!).  He's brilliant though and always manages it no matter how tired he is. Sometimes I don't tell him we have to do it - I just say - I think you need to get some Lucozade hahaha! This is the only time I will actually encourage him to drink it!

I forgot to press my CBFM this morning as I was up early to go to the gym - now I can't remember what day I'm on   .  I think I will have to look back through the posts and work it out from there - thank goodness for FF   

  to everyone.  Can you tell I am feeling more positive today?

xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Glad to hear you're feeling more positive Vaudelin. I know its hard to believe when its not happening to you but miracles do and can happen. You need to think positive x


----------



## daxcat

Glad you're feeling better vaudelin. Can't remember if we were the same day or if you were a day behind but if it's the same you're day 19. XXX


----------



## kitten77

hey everyone. im still here but not getting to post much, im keeping up with all your posts tho.

Muffin - its awful that they make you sit with all the pg ladies, you would think they would think about something like that wouldnt you but nope!   
Vaudelin - glad your thinking positive keep it up!!!

as for the BMS! we are all the same i think, making sure we do it at the right time, and even if we really dont feel like doing it....doing it anyway!!!! i told DH last nite that i wasnt gonna do the OPKs this month but he wanted to know when the best time was - so ok, i thot maybe it was too boring knowing when it was and demanding bms there and then but he is ok with it so im glad!!! 

as for me, nothing going on with me. this is the BMS week and so have started the OPKs  today, i usually ovualte around day 16, i think its day 12 or something today.

we had one...only one viewer on the house....and they didnt like it....somepeople have no taste hey! hahaha  

still living for the weekends. got a 'family' day at DH work this weekend (RAF, he isnt it raf) but its full of kids, obviously, but should be a good day, if not a emotional one.  and weekend after is DH birthday, weekend after that we are going Zorbing!!!! cant wait!!!


----------



## Vaudelin

Enjoy the BMS Kitten!  It is so much easier when you have a loving DH who wants to do everything possible to achieve the dream.  Mine is fab and I never forget how lucky I am 

Well I worked out I am on CD19 today and then pressed my CBFM and it said day 19 so it knew that I had missed a day and calculated it accordingly.  This is good to know incase I forget again in the future I know that the monitor will realise this.  How clever!


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, how are you all?

Enjoy the BMS kitten. It is so good that your DH is very understanding.   It really helps.

Vaudelin glad you figured out what day you were on. The monitor is so clever. Its good to know cos i'm a bit ditzy with things like that. I'll never remember to use it properly.  

Princess any news yet huni? Hoping af stays away.    

Daxcat hoping this is your lucky month.    

Muffin that is awful that you had to wait with all the pg ladies. I think the clinics can be so insensitive.    How are you today?

I'm still waiting on af. Dont know when it will put in an appearance. So just in limbo land for the next wee bit.

take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Morning ladies,

MissE, hope your AF turns up soon. I remember that limbo feeling and it's horrible. You just want to "get back to normal " to start trying again. I remember I found it quite difficult waiting - but I am very impatient!!

Vaudelin - so you are a day behind! It's clever that the monitors can remember as we all forget things sometimes!    Did you say you're a 28 day lady?

Kitten - nice try with not doing OPKs but it's noce that your DH wants to know the best time, shows he's not too sick of the BMS yet!!! I'm really jealous of you going zorbing, I've always wanted to try that but only just got under the weight limit.    So maybe soon!! Hope you're OK with the family day, things like that can be tough. At least it's in the positive part of the month when you might just get a BFP!!!. XXX

Muffin - hope you've recovered a bit from the hospital experience and that AF turns up soon. It'll be a heavy one but at least it means you can try again. XXX

Princess - hope you're OK, any news yet? XXX

Suzdee - how are you? Hope you're well. XXX

Day 20 for me today, I'm on full boob squeezing duty LOL.   Now I know they feel funny when you are very eaarly pg I'm looking out for it every morning!!! Also being good avoiding the alcohol and managing to eat high protein every morning. Went to the farm yesterday and bought about 60 eggs! Lots of pineapple and pineapple juice too - can't say i'm not trying!!!!
Praying every morning to find the thought of coffee disgusting but not yet. Hopefully soon!
DH is soooooo relieved he's off duty for a fortnight!!!!!
Love to you all and             to everyone.

Shelley. XXX


----------



## lshortstuff

Hi Ladies,
I hope you don't mind me joining you. I am too on the  . We bought the CBFM and have used it for the last 2 months. Started having BMS as soon as we hit 2 bars, we had 2, 2, 3, 3, 2 bars and are back to 1 now. My DH is relieved he will get a bit of a break now  !

A brief history about us. We have been trying for five and a half years. Male factor infertility (motility and count). Had one round of ICSI on NHS 2 years agao and were refused another go as we were referred before the rules changes from 1 to 2 goes  . We moved from Surrey to Sussex last year and have been referred to a specialist in September to see if there is any likely hood of us getting a go down here. I also have Factor V Leiden gene and think this may be also part of the problem. However even though the hospital knew about it when we had TX, they did nothing about it  .

We are keeping fingers crossed that it will happen for us naturally as it only takes one  !

I look forward to getting to know you all. I will read back to catch up on all of your news and situations so I can join in properly.

Bye for now

Lots of luck and  to you all.
L xx


----------



## daxcat

Welcome lshortstuff. What day are you now? It seems that all our menfolk are not as willing as the lads magazines make out!!!! Theres quite a few of us on the 2ww now and we're all lovely so hope you feel welcome! XXX
     for this month.

Shelley. XXX


----------



## Vaudelin

Welcome Ishortstuff - fingers crossed this is your lucky month!  I don't know anything about Factor V Leiden - does it affect fertility?  

Well my PMA has just gone out the window because I have just tripped up the stairs at work and landed quite heavily   Oh dear, this never gets any easier does it.


----------



## daxcat

Poor you Vaudelin! It won't make any difference to TTC though, it wouldn't have embeded yet so at worst it's had a little jiggle - might help you never know!!! Hope you didn't hurt yourself. GO PMA!!!!              XXXXXXXXXXX

Shelley.


----------



## Vaudelin

Thanks Shelley I needed that!  Not sure when anything will be implanting this month as had my peak on my monitor on day 9 but not sure if this was a correct reading because of the antibiotics I was on.  Really got no idea what is happening this month!  I keep reminding myself about athletes who fall pregant whilst in full training so they are really punishing their bodies and they still manage it...

Deep breath and PMA.

xxxx


----------



## MissE

Welcome Ishortstuff, i'm a newbie here too. The ladies are lovely. Hoping you get your natural miracle very soon.

Vaudelin you poor thing. I hope you didn't hurt yourself. As Daxcat has said it wont do any harm. Might even help. When i had my natural bfp last year i had got electrocuted around the time we conceived. I think it gave DHs    a wee jolt.    keep up the PMA, sending some         your way.

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Emma that is so funny! (but sorry to hear you were electrocuted hun ouch). 

Thanks to everyone for the PMA - I really feel I am receiving it!  What a lovely bunch you are

xxx


----------



## kitten77

hi and welcome ishortstuff! we are all in the mad time of ttc, me and DH have male factors also, but still try naturally even if been told its pretty pointless....the one may get through!!!!

VAudelin - ouch, hope your ok?  as the the embies, they just felt a hiccup! 

Daxcat? really? ouch indeed, least it gave them the push they needed.....how weird that just crossed my mind about electrocuting myself to give DH sperm a boost.....the mental stuff that goes through our minds hey!!! hahaha.  

will keep you updated on the family day, it can either go either way, really good day and im ok with it all or the constant reminder that we dont have a family......  

can i ask.  as me and DH has male factors.... do you think a CBFM would help? i have been toying with the idea of getting one....how do they work and do you think it will be useful for us?


----------



## muffin1302

Kitten, I had one and found it useless for me as I could normally tell when I was ovulating anyway (I had a regular 28 day regular cycle) but if you're not 100% sure when you ovulate it might be good for you. You dont have to buy it new, you can get one a bit cheaper on ebay and the way it works, the end of the pee stick that you wee on doesnt touch the machine so its not un hygienic - or shouldnt be depending on who had it before you!!. (I got mine new on ebay for around £40 then sold it on ebay for not much less)


----------



## Vaudelin

Kitten, I would recommend a monitor.  The only people who can't use them are women who have PCOS as apparently it won't give an accurate reading.  I bought mine new on Amazon for £65.  Basically you have to turn it on every day and it tells you whether you need to POAS or not.  You normally POAS around CD6 until CD16 if you have a regular cycle so would need 10 sticks a month.  I think the first month is different though and you might need to do more but after that it gets to know your cycle and stores all the information for 6 months.  It tells you when you are approaching ovulation (high fertility), when you are ovulating (peak fertility) and when AF is due.  I like it because it tells me exactly what day I am on every morning so I know where I am.  Also I like it when you get peak fertility as it shows a little egg!  Don't know why but it makes me just a little bit more excited.


----------



## kitten77

i have a 29 days cycle, very regualr so was unsure if it would suit me and if it is worth it and worth the more 'stress' and the daily thinking about POAS?


----------



## daxcat

I don't have a clearblue but I do have  an ovacue monitor. It measures saliva every day so no sticks to mess about with . It was expensive (£220) but I figure it'll pay fo ritself eventually with not buying sticks every month. I love it and am 100% sure I owe my may BFP to having it. It takes all the guesswork out of it. I thought I ov on day 16 every month. Turns out it varies with me anywhere between day 11 and day 21!!!!
Buying my monitor was the best thing I ever did. It broke last month but the replacement turned up today.   
Did a big post of personals but it seems to have got lost on the last page. We're a chatty group today!!!
VAUDELIN - PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love to all, Shelley.


----------



## Vaudelin

Kitten - If you think you will get more stressed by a monitor then probably best to give it a miss.  Your call though.  You could just use normal OPKs.  I used to use the digital ones and although they are a bit expensive I found them very accurate. 

Daxcat - your monitor sounds really good.  Do you have to use it every day?  I didn't realise you can track ovulation by saliva.  That's a new one for me! 

Am LOVING the PMA - I can really feel it!


----------



## lshortstuff

Hi Everyone,

Thank you all for your welcome.  I am on day 15, my cycle can be between 26 and 28 days.  Just    we will get good news this month!

Factor V Leiden is a clotting gene which makes you more susceptible (if that's the right word!) to blood clots.  It also makes you more at risk of miscarriage and still birth.  I went to my GP a couple of months ago to ask for advice as I had read about taking baby aspirin to help and I was just fobbed off saying I cannot advise you, I do not know enough about it.  Not quite sure what Doctors can do nowadays   .

Kitten - I too was not sure about getting the monitor but my SIL got one and her fiance has a low sperm count and they got pregnant within just a few months.  

Sorry for lack of personals I am trying to catch up, but DH is now sitting on the other sofa while I type away watching me and talking so I cannot concentrate!  Hope to catch up and speak more tomorrow.

Night all xx


----------



## Smurfie

Wow - we really are a chatty bunch! that's the royal we as I seem to only get on here every couple of days. 

Welcome Ishortstuff. 

Vaudelin - I hope you've got you PMA back. I'm sure the fall won't cause any problems. 

Interesting reading about all of your fertility monitors. I've never used one - though have tried the poas ones. I generally guess by cm on natural months. Still getting that so I'm assuming I haven't ovulated yet though must be about now. In fact I should probably be busy right now.   Am v thankful dh never minds the BMS. In fact I think it is his fav time of the month!  

As for finding them more stressful. I used to get v stressed when I took my temps every morning. Have any of you done that? Charting them was an obsession (and not a healthy one). It was when I was having acupuncture (which I had for about 7 months). 

kitten - sorry to hear of lack of viewers for the house. It's a funny old market at the moment. Hang on in there - you may find you have loads next week.    

MissE - your cat is gorgeous!! 

Shelley - hope you are doing ok. Don't go bruising those boobs of yours   . It's so hard not to analyse them non-stop isn't it?! I found I was even squeezing mine surreptitiously at my desk in work last month. Really hope no-one saw me!!      

Wishing you all lots of luck this month. 
Big group ttc naturally hugs  
Sxx


----------



## Princess xx

Hi all, sorry been awol
did a test Monday evening and one yesterday and both   
we are absolutely shocked but over the moon, hope my tiny bean brings you all good luck xxxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

CONGRATULATIONS  

I saw you'd pasted an update and was scrolling through to see what your news was. 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months 

xx


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations Princess. Did the psycic say anything interesting??


----------



## Princess xx

this one was rubbish, but I went to see one before and she did say I would be pregnant soon and told me the flavour, I really hope shes right....
still in absolute shock and still knicker checking!!!!!
just hop its the start of lots of bfps xxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Congratulations Princess that is fantastic news huni.         . Hoping your little one snuggles in tight.     


Well ladies, af has arrived this morning so now i can start trying again properly. Got my CB monitor all set up this morning, so we are ready to rock.  

Morning to all you lovely ladies, catch up later. Should really go and do some work.

Emma xx


----------



## Princess xx

Thanks Miss E
im off to see the dr tommorrow, doesn't feel real yet, especially as I got a negative first, but I just had a feeling I was.  
so 3 positives later and we are over the moon, xxxxx
so happy my little guy gonna be a fab big brother x


----------



## daxcat

Well done princess - I'm soooo happy for you. Take good care of yourself and your little bean and lets hope you're starting a trend!!!!! XXXXX    p.s. - (I told you so!!!!) XXX


----------



## rungirl

Hooray!!!  I'm so happy for you princess, i saw you'd posted bfn earlier in the week, and then saw today bfp!!  Congratulations.


MissE - so sorry hun for the negative sending you big hugs    


Hi to everyone!!!!


AFM - we were trying naturally until June when we were supposed to be have our 4th iui, until they found a cyst on my ovaries, so weirdly i'm now on the pill, to see if that will get rid of the cyst?!  We are hoping to have tx again in October.  But we are off on holiday to Italy in 2 weeks which will be my ov time while we are out there, i was thinking of stopping the pill and just see what "naturally" happens  Then in Septmeber if no result, re-start the pill ready for October's tx??  Sorry for the me post..... 


Sending lots of positive sticky vibes to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## daxcat

MissE - glad af turned up at last, have fun with the cbfm!!!! XXX

Vaudelin - PMA!!!!!!!

Love to all my TTC naturallys,

Shelley. XXX


----------



## glamis

Morning all

Could l please join you all, officially on the dreaded 2ww and it is driving me nuts.  

Came off the pill last month (af started 14th) and hopefully ov around the 28th (cd15) as l had +ve test on opk's and had ewcm, so now on cd 23 of what might be a 28 or 29 day cycle not too sure! 

Sending you all lots of   

Congrats Princess on your   

MissE sending you lots of


----------



## daxcat

Welcome Glamis, sending lots of        your way.

Suzdee - I meant to say lucky old you for your DH actually enjoying the TTC!!!!!! I'm so jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaudelin

CONGRATULATIONS PRINCESS!  The first BFP on this thread and I hope there are many more to come.  Very happy for you and your DH.  Well done  xxxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Welcome Glamis xx


----------



## shell4roy

not been on much lately so its good to catch up on all the gossip again.

Well done Princess I am so happy for you. 

Hi to all the newbies (cant remember names sorry)

I have done the clearblue ovulation test today & got a smiley face so going in for 2nd IUI tomorrow at 3.30, hoping & praying that it works this time. I will be on 2ww then which I hate as no matter how hard I try to stay positive I always get that dreaded negative feeling. I might be going to a psychic evening on 20th of this month which is end of 2ww so hopefully I might get some good news then. 

Good luck to everyone on 2ww & to also to everyone else trying.

Shell x


----------



## Vaudelin

Good luck for tomorrow Shell.  The 2ww doesn't get any easier! 

Princess - did you have any symptoms?  I know we are all different but just curious.


----------



## Princess xx

Hey glamis, I remember you wen i was pregnant with Rayyam


Vaudelin - i had an inplantation bleed and I knew it wasn't af or anything so i had a feeling I was pregnant which is why i tested early, but it was negative.  Then did one Monday night and tuesday morning and both bfp, other than that no symptons apart from a bit tierd xxxx 
Good Luck every one xxxx


----------



## daxcat

shell4roy, good luck for your proccedure tommorow. Don't know if you are aware but there are lots of iui TTC chat boards off of the main page. Might be worth you looking at for iui support - heres one of the links - 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238670.630

Love to all, Shelley.


----------



## Smurfie

Congratulations on the BFP Princess.   

To everyone else....    
Sxx


----------



## Princess xx

Thanks suzdee, we are very lucky x


----------



## lshortstuff

Congratulations Princess that is fantastic news.   

Fingers crossed this will be the start of many more BFP's on this thread.   

xx


----------



## Princess xx

yes I hope it is... wishing every one lots of luck
My advice is do not use the early pregnancy tests and don't test early as I got a bfn.
Try and hold out till test day 
off to the drs today to make it all official  x


----------



## daxcat

Good morning ladies, how is everyone? 

Glamis - how are you feeling - you must be near testing this month?

Vaudelin - how are you? You also must be getting near?

Suzdee - no idea what day you're on sorry! Getting near yet?

MissE - must be getting near BMS time for you soon!

Hi to everyone else, rungirl, muffin, mandy, ishortstuff - how are you?

XXX Shelley.


----------



## shell4roy

Thanx for the link Daxcat x

now on 2ww so fingers crossed Princess has startedd the trend & i get my 1st ever   

Good luck to all

Shell x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Shell4roy wishing you all the best for your 2ww.

Daxcat how are you doing huni? What stage are you at?
I'm only on day 3 of my cycle. My cycles are so irregular and i can bleed for 12-14 days. Hopefully the CBFM will work ok for me.

Princess is it all official now? Did you go to the GP?

Glamis welcome. Good luck for the 2ww.

Vaudelin how are you doing huni?

Suzdee how are you huni? 

a big hi to everyone else, ishortstuff, rungirl, muffin, mandy. Is anyone doing anything nice this weekend?

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Shell4roy, - all the best on your new thread. XXX
MissE - only day 3 - good things to come!!! XXX     
Ishortstuff, vaudelin  -      POSITIVE THINKING ONLY !!!, kitten, muffin, suzdee, glamis - we can do it this month - come on girls -                        

COME ON AU NATUREL GIRLS!!!  LETS GET SOME BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXXX Shelley. XXXXX


----------



## Princess xx

Hi alll


Yea my pregnancy all official now, so waiting for my 1st midwife appointment on the 17th August, my dp and i went for a meal last night and he really opened up, can't wait for his little baby.


Shell 4 roy - good luck on the 2ww its awful, i hated it just dnt test early.... 


daxcat - where r u up 2?


well im keepin an eye out for bfps this month.....


come on girls you can do it.....lots of bms!!!!! x


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations Princess   

Hope everyone else is ok. 

I'm feeling a bit more positive about everything. It still hurts when I think about our baby but I'm looking forward to trying and hopefully getting pregnant again soon x

Is anyone else due to test soon? Hopefully some of Princess's luck will rub off on the rest of us x


----------



## Smurfie

Hi All
I've lost track of what days everyone is on but Shelley, Vaudelin aren't you nearly at your test days?           . Really hoping for some more   this month on this thread!
I'm only just starting on the 2ww. I always seem to ov quite late in my cycle. I'm not expecting this month to be a goer as I think I need more help from the drugs etc. Still, you never know. Meantimes we are frantically packing as we move on Friday. 
Shell4roy - good luck on your 2ww    
Good luck to everyone. Hope you're enjoying your weekends
Sxx


----------



## Princess xx

muffin - it's bound to still hurt about your baby.....but its good to be positive and look to the future, fingers crossed for you x 


suzdee - good luck on ya 2ww, theres always hope as long as you had bms on ya days then thers always a shot x


----------



## Vaudelin

Hello everyone.  I think I am due to test soon but don't know what day to test!    My cycle was quite strange this month.  Think I might test on Wednesday which will be CD26.  I have absolutely no symptoms at all, well apart from feeling a bit weepy on Friday and Saturday - so not sure if AF is around the corner or not     I think the Cyclogest will keep it away - I am only on one a day so not sure if that is enough to keep it at bay?

How is everyone else doing?  Surely someone else is getting close too?

  to everyone

How are you feeling Princess?

xxxx


----------



## Princess xx

Vaudelin - I had no symptomss either and I still don't so fingers crossed
I'll be keeping an eye out xxxx


----------



## glamis

morning all 

hope you keeping well

we had a trip this friday until yesterday to euro disney and boy did we walk, it was lovely though and my little munchkin really enjoyed herself. 

princess congrats on your official test, roll on mw appt hey! your thread with Rayyan is after mine on the birth clubs, l remember you too! 

well today is cd27 and not sure when to test, as this is my first month without ocp.  what do you all think, should l get a first response test?    l did an opk and got a positive on cd15 so did the bms     

sending you all tonnes of


----------



## Princess xx

glamis - I really would wait as I did a pregnancy test early and it was negative, then did one when i was a day late and got my positive, I knw its hard but i was heart broken with my negative as I had a feeling I was, then didn't want to test again its worth just waiting a day or 2 hun x


----------



## muffin1302

Glamis when I had my BFP, a first response didnt pick it up 2 days after I was due. It all depends on how strong your hormones are but its a waste of money testing early (and like princess said, you will get dis heartened)


----------



## glamis

thank you everyone 

but l am not sure how long my cycle is? as it is the first natural cycle after coming off the pill, and if l remember clearly from my first pg last time the first month was 28 days then it went a bit hay wire up to 31 days?


----------



## muffin1302

I would do it from the 31 days but its up to you x Its so hard waiting!


----------



## glamis

hard is not the word! friday, l will go bonkers    waiting until then?

l am finding trying to work hard enough


----------



## muffin1302

lol, you sound like me   To be honest, I'd probably cave in and test early!! I did last time. I tested about 2 days early then about 2 days late (both early response tests) and were both negative so didnt bother again until the hospital tested a week later and I got my BFP.
Do what feel right for you x


----------



## galprincess

Hi Ladies

Im not TTC quite yet but we tried for over 5 years befoe doing IVF so want to give TTC naturally ago for a couple of years and see if we get a miracle would it be ok if i join? Im in the middle of doing an altruistic donation after egg sharing and getting my precious son i will be hoping to start in November/December but be good to get to know you all and some advice as its been a long time since TTC naturally.

Tam xxx


----------



## glamis

you all going to shout NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

l just bought FrEr 2 poas   

Welcome galprincess and


----------



## muffin1302

hello Galprincess and welcome. Is altruistic donation where you are just donating without anything else involved?? Sorry to sound thick.  


Glamis NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   Good luck, hope its positive xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Welcome Galprincess.  

I've got strong AF pains today so it isn't looking too good for me.    Am trying to keep up the PMA though.


----------



## Princess xx

good luck glamis


vaudelin - its not over till its over x


----------



## daxcat

Vaudelin - PMA!!!!!! It's only day 24 for you isn't it? Think positive!!!! XXX


----------



## glamis

Vaudelin


----------



## Vaudelin

Thanks.  Am really trying to keep up the PMA but I know my body well and it feels like AF is on its way.    Am going to test on CD26 as I think I will have a short cycle this month.  

Have you decided when you are going to test Glamis?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## muffin1302

Vaudelin


----------



## glamis

morning everyone

you right muffin, l did test and got a bfn, as l woke up with af pains in my back, one good thing is if she does show l will know what my cycle days are right? , roll on next cycle hey

got too much work to catch up with so have to get cracking, all the best vaudelin and everyone else


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you are all well. Been busy on here.

Glamis sorry about the bfn. Hope next cycle brings you better luck.   

Vaudelin hope af stays away. Sending you loads of       

Welcome Galprincess. Hope all goes well for you huni. The ladies are lovely and a great support.

Shelly how are you doing? Are you near testing yet?

Well ladies i started peeing on sticks this morning for the monitor. It is only day 6 so i have a feeling i'll be peeing on sticks for a bit yet.   

A big hi to everyone else, muffin, princess, suzdee and anyone else i've missed. Catch up later ladies. Better go and do some work.

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Hi everyone, sorry about your bfn this month Glamis,    for next month. XXX

MissE good luck for this month, you're getting to the fun part of the month now!!!

Vaudelin - sending you lots of      af stays away. XXX

I'm on day 26 now but think it could be a 31 day month as I ov'd late this month. Been testing all week (i always do - can't help it!!!) nothing yet but it's unlikely to be so early. No af sympoms yet, my boobs are usually sore by this point in the month and they're not so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Love to all the lovely ttc naturally ladies. XXXXXXXXX

Shelley.


----------



## Vaudelin

Daxcat - funny because my (.)(.) aren't in the least bit sore which is weird don't you think?!  I am still clinging on to a bit of hope even though it is remote - will be put out of my misery tomorrow morning...

Miss E - my monitor normally asks for sticks from CD6 to CD16 but I guess it will depend on when you ovulate. 

Glamis - sorry to hear about your BFN - hopefully you can start afresh next month and your body will be good to go. 
xxxx


----------



## lshortstuff

Good evening everyone,
Sorry for not being on for a while.

Glamis - I am really sorry   .  I will keep every thing crossed for your for next month

Welcome Galprincess

Miss E - Good luck    with the CB monitor.  We start the BMS as soon as it goes to 2 bars and then every day until it goes back to one.  Can be very tiring   

Daxcat - Good luck   .  I'm keeping everything crossed for you

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all ok

AFM - I am on day 21 and am already starting to think about when to test.  My cycle was only 26 days last month so am thinking about testing on Sunday. The hard thing is that I am having lunch on Sunday with my cousin and wife who is 8 months pregnant - I am not sure how I will cope if I get a -ve.  They have only been married for less than a year and are already pregnant.  I am pleased for them but it also seems so unfair.  I have also had some bad news tonight that my nan has been taken into hospital and I have been told it could go either way   .    everything will be ok.

Hope everyone is ok.  Lots of love and   to everyone.
L xx


----------



## Princess xx

good luck vaudelin


glamis did u test early as i got a bfn tooo xxxx then bfp few days later x


----------



## glamis

good morning everyone

vaudelin sending you   

ishortstuff, you will be stronger than you think! l have so many friends around me that are preggers and can only hope too!   

princess yes l tested early as l am not sure why lenght my cycle is and today is cd29 and still no af, fasting though so not sure what to do if l do get a BFP but when that is the question   

shelley   

thinking of you all and send you all lots of


----------



## Vaudelin

Well it's a BFN for me.   To be honest I was expecting it.  Onwards and upwards.  Am totally fed up today - just don't understand why I can't get pregnant.  Am seeing immunes specialist in a couple of weeks so maybe he will have some ideas.

Good luck to everyone else 

xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Vaudelin - Massive   . It will be your turn soon. Sorry you're so fed up - it's so hard keeping the PMA when af just won't stop turning up. XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lshortstuff

Vaudelin - I am so sorry.  Big   . xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

yes im just donating nothing for myself apart from giving a couple the gift of eggs. I am hoping it works out for them, i egg shared to get my DS and my recipient did too. i cant wait to start ttc as we want to complete our family hoping for a last miracle.

good luck to you all sorry to the BFN's 

Tam xxx


----------



## muffin1302

GalPrinces I'm sure your recipient must be very grateful. I was nearly an egg sharer but got a BFP (followed by a m/c) while I was down regulating. Hope you get your BFP soon after you've donated your eggs x 

Vaudelin   Hope next month is lucky for you x

Good luck for everyone else near testing x

Dh and I have decided to start trying again, (the latest research suggests that couples dont need to wait to try again after a miscarriage as there's no more risk of miscarrying again than if they wait) My scan was all good and the nurse said theres no reason to wait other than dating. Dont know when AF is due as its the first one after a miscarriage so it could be anytime, but we been just trying every few days. Its nice to feel close to DH again after everything that has happened the last few weeks x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Vaudelin i'm so sorry huni.    Really hoping next month is better for you. Hope the immune specialist can give you some help.

Galprincess that is a lovely thing to do. I'm sure your recipient will be very grateful.

Muffin i really hope you get your miracle very soon huni. It is hard to get back on track after a miscarriage, it takes some time. Glad you are getting some quality time with your DH.

Daxcat how are you doing. Hoping af stays away huni.

Ishortstuff hope this month brings you luck. Sorry to hear about your nan sweetie. Sending you loads of    

A big hi to everyone else. Better go and do some work.

Emma xx


----------



## Princess xx

Vaudelin - sooo sorry hun better luck next month wen id yout appointment?


muffin - great to hear you hve come to a dcission, hope af comes soon then u can start trying again xxx


gailprincess - i was an egg donator but resulted in bfn for both of us x


glamis -  good luck hun there is still a chance u may be pregnanat if you dnt know how long ya cycle is, i wouldn't fast when pregnant hun xxx


----------



## glamis

af in full force today    at least l know my cycles


----------



## Vaudelin

Sorry Glamis.  It sucks doesn't it.  BIG HUG.  Let's definitely do it next month!!!

xxxx


----------



## Princess xx

good luck for next month glamis xxxx
you'll have a better chance next month....
whos next to test?


cum on we can do it xxxx


----------



## kitten77

sorry for the BFN - it doesnt get any easier does it!

im due af on the 21st. but never get hopes up as been 4 years and not a sniff of pregnacy not even with isci - so know it dont happen for me.    ive only ever tested once in my whole life, never get to test day and know my cycles.


----------



## daxcat

Glamis -   . Sorry af turned up. Sending you      for next month. XXX

Kitten - hoping af stays away for you. XXX

Vaudelin - good to see your PMA is back!!! XXX

Ishortstuff - hows your nan? Hope everythings OK. XXX

MissE - how are you?

Muffin - you're right, the new research says you don't need to wait to start ttc again after mc. Glad you're feeling closer to your dh and feel ready to try again. XXX

Galprincess - thats a wonderful thing you're doing with the egg donation. XXX

Suzdee - how are you doing? XXX
Hi to anyone I've missed.

Well - af due between today and sunday. Tests still negative but if af not due til sunday they would be. I've got no af symtoms yet but not getting my hopes up. I was thinking of maybe going and getting an hcg blood test done tommorow to see if it's raised at all. I'm so impatient!!!!!

Love to all. 
Shelley. XXX


----------



## glamis

thank you so much everyone for being so understanding, l am in a lot of pain though which is a terrible reminder! 

sending you all tonnes of


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are ok.

Glamis sending you big    . Hope the pain settles soon huni.

Daxcat how are you huni. Hoping af stays away.   Sending you loads of        

Kitten hope af stays away huni.   Sending you loads of        

vaudelin glad you got your PMA back.

Princess how are you?

Well ladies it is day 8. Still peeing on sticks but its not going quick enough for me. Every morning i'm hoping it will say high fertility, i know it is too early but i'm just so impatient.     

Hope you all have a lovely day. Chat later.

Emma xx


----------



## Princess xx

Miss e - 


im inpatient tooo, i never used the sticks just had bms on my fertile days.
im really good just boobies a bit sore and tierd but apart from that im really good.  looking forward to mid wife on Tuesday and some more bfps on the thread xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Glamis   hope the pain eases up soon x Not long then you can try again x

Princess glad you're feeling ok and looking after that precious cargo x 

Daxcat and Kitten good luck for testing x   Good luck to Ishortstuff too, although I'd wait until after your sunday dinner with the pregnant people just in case x

Hello MissE and Vaudelin, hope you are both ok x

Galprincess hope you are ok, what stage are you at with the donation?

Hello to anyone I missed, still trying to remember you all x

I went to see the doctor this morning and he's been really helpful. He  has referred me for the blood clotting tests that they only usually do  after 3-5 miscarriages.
I'm also having tests for PCOS as he's not 100%  sure that I dont have a slight case even though I was found not to have  it the first time they tested me. 
As well as the tests he's offered to  write to the PCT to appeal our case for funding in case we get to a  point that I need IVF (as we have never had funded treatment due to DH having  a daughter) but has told me they probably wont budge. 
He has given me  contact details of two very experienced private consultants who we can  see and who know their stuff. Its such a relief to finally have someone  actually listen to me and take me serious for once.   I'm going back to work on Monday too, but have a sick note so I only have to do reduced hours so I'm not under any pressure. 
Oooh, and DH is getting a kitten in 3 weeks, I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## daxcat

Muffin - you've been really lucky finding such a caring doctor. I didn't know they still existed! Thats excellent that they are doing the mc checks for you. I was told they won;t look at anything until I have at least 3. Although    that doesn't happen!!!

I'm so jealous you're getting a kitten. XXXX


----------



## muffin1302

No I didnt know they existed either. I left him with an A4 sheet of paper full of questions as he had to cut my appointment short and he tried his best to help which is unusual. They're just doing the blood clotting test, apparantly its inexpensive (as I asked to have it private) Maybe worth asking for that one if you're worried x He did say that the results will probably come back negative as the most likely cause is chromosonal.


----------



## daxcat

Thanks Muffin. We were also told it was most likely chromosonal and that it was a "good" thing to miscarry if the chromosones weren't right. I can see what they're saying but it's still so hard to actually go through and I find I'm scared about the same thing happening again. All we want is to get pregnant again but the worry every day of the preganancy would be awful. XXX


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies can I join you?

Been going nuts this week!  How are we all doing?

T


----------



## glamis

morning everyone 

hope you all have a good day 

cd2 for me but at least the pains are bearable now.  does anyone take apimist (apparently it improves egg quality) l took one bottle last month and will be doing so again this month alongside pregnacare but should l stop the apimist after ovulation does anyone know?  

trolley welcome, all the ladies here are so wonderful   

emma, hope you get your peak soon! 

priness, good luck on your mw appt 

muffin, ah a kitten, so cute, l like furry little cuddles, well done on finding a nice dr

daxcat   

I am off work from next week for a whole 2 weeks and cannot wait for a long deserved lie ins since my little girl does not sleep very well still x x x


----------



## Trolley

Never heard of Apimist Glamis?  Where do you get it from?

Enjoy your lovely 2 week's off!  I personally can't wait for the weekend!

T


----------



## muffin1302

Glamis, I'm not sure about the Aptimist. I've been having big discussions with my GP about taking supplements. 
I had a big list of what I was going to take and he's strongly recommeded that I only take folic acid - as other things such as Royal Jelly arent studied enough and although they might help you get pregnant they may cause fetal problems and potential miscarriages due to chromosonal problems (they might not, thats just my GP's view - your GP may disagree??)
I'm not saying not to take it (and I really hope it works for you if you do) but just to be wary and if possible try get vitamins etc from natural sources as much as you can. 
Its so confusing and I've spent the last week on the internet trying to find the perfect solution that will get me pregnant but not even the experts seem to have the answer!! Hope this makes sense and I havent offended you, I'm sure lots of women take supplements and have healthy babies (I even know of people who have done illegal drugs and had healthy babies) 
I know how easy it is for my GP to sit there and tell me just to take folic acid when he has no experience of infertility and how much you want to find something that will help, so do whats right for you x As for whether to stop it after ovualtion I'm not sure? 

Hi Trolley   What stage are you at? Are you waiting for AF to hopefully not turn up?


----------



## Trolley

Hi Muffin,

It's so hard isn't it - we are willing to try anything in the hope it will work for us.

I am on Day 8 of my cycle so waiting for my ov calculator to give me 2 bars and an egg on Day 19.  I have a very short luteal phase with a 28 days cycle so am going to try using my left over Cyclogest this month to see if anything happens . . . 
Didn't ovulate at all last month according to my machine which was a first and I was devastated a I am paranoid about my age thanks to my consultant who was the worst ever for bedside manner!

T
x


----------



## muffin1302

Trolley hope you are lucky this month x

Glamis I've googled Apimist and cant find anything bad.... seems to have a high sucsess rate with women getting pregnant within a couple months? So hopefully it'll work for you x


----------



## kitten77

hi there. 

on the supplement front, i have had 5 treatments without any supplements (cept folic acid) and havent had any success so far, so this time im on all supplements you can ever think of as would like to give it the best chance possible.

ive become so desperate im on everything just on the hope that something may happen. DH is on the same too. 

im also on DHEA as suggested by my consultant, so yes im practically rattle when i walk!!!!! 

i say, throw eveyrthing at it this time. i have been on all of these since january. so thinking about having next isci in winter time so they have had enough time to get in to system. 

....now off to google Apimist!!!!


----------



## Trolley

I can hear you Kitten77 . . . 

Shame the Apimist doesn't come in capsules . . . don't fancy the idea of it on a teaspoon :0(

I've found that Dr's don't like to recommend anything other than that with a 'scientific' stamp of approval.  I prefer alternative remedies every time so will be looking into this . . .  have to google DHEA now too!  You Ladies wil cost me a fortune!  

Kitten77 - what did your consultant say about DHEA?

T
x


----------



## daxcat

I was looking at aptimist as it souds rather good. I take quite a lot of supplements now, royal jelly, evening primrose, starflower oil, omega 3 & 6 and pregnacare conception. But I do stop everything except the pregnacare at ovulation and don't start them again until day 1.

Welcome Trolley, hope this is your month! XXX
Glamis - glad the pain is better, new month = new chance. XXX
Muffin - still jealous of your kitten! My 2 are huge now but still act like kittens sometimes!
Hi Vaudelin, suzdee, galprincess, missE, ishortstuff   .

Still no af but if the witch is going to turn up it's bound to be friday 13th isn't it!!!!

Love to all,
Shelley.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone?

Muffin how lovely, a little kitten. They are adorable. I remeber when mine was a tiny wee kitten, now he is a big bruiser and a real lick.  

Daxcat really hoping af stays away huni.      

Welcome trolley, hope this is your month.     

Glamis glad the pain has eased for you huni.       this month brings you luck.

All this talk of supplements. I'll have to go google aptimist myself now. My FET i only took sanatogen pronatal and folic acid and it didn't work so this time i'm taking everything. I'm on selenium, sanatogen pronatal, sea kelp, royal jelly, chinese herbs, and 5mg folic acid (taking a high dose due to having epilepsy). Think it has to be worth a try. Mind you if someone told me to run buck naked up the street and i would get a baby, i would do it.      Have my poor DH on a stack of stuff too. we both rattle!!!

A big hi to princess, kitten, vaudelin, ishortstuff and anyone i've missed. sending loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## kitten77

oooo kittens, dont get me started on my two!!!!! one ive had since he was 8 weeks (his mum abandond him due to cat flu....he now big fatty!) and other who has only been living with us since winter when it snowed (had been living in our garden for 3 years before that....is next door neighbours....but dont get me started on this   ).  and love em to bits, my little fur babies. 


on the supplements, im off to Holland and Barrett to stock up the £70 worth of monthly supplements me and DH take, so now thinking of adding APimist to that (even tho i take royal jelly and bee proplis anyway - just need to add the pollen).

hope everyone got a good weekend planned anyone doing much?

big hello to everyone.


----------



## Princess xx

whos next to test i sending you all


----------



## lshortstuff

Good afternoon everyone, it's Friday at last   

Glamis - I am so sorry   it does not get any easier. Have a lovely relaxing 2 weeks off.

Trolley - Welcome

Muffin - I am glad you have found a caring Doctor - they are extremely rare!  I am still on the look out!  A kitten will be lovely!  We have 2 cats, they are 7 now and I love them to bits.  They are such characters and very caring!  Always there for a cuddle when I am down.

Vaudelin - I hope you are ok

Kitten and Daxcat -   

Hi to Miss E, Princess and anyone else I have missed - sorry I am still tyring to get to know everyone!

AFM - I had a slight brown discharge when I wiped last night (sorry TMI!), but not really anything else yet.  I am hoping it is a late implantation bleed rather than very early AF.  If it is AF I would be 5 days early.  I am planning to test on Sunday or Monday - if Sunday, definitely after the Sunday lunch with my pregnant cousin in law!  
My Nan is still in hospital and quite poorly, but seems to be out of the woods thank goodness.

Hope you all have a good weekend.  Will update with any exciting news spin

Big hugs and   to everyone xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Ishortstuff hope its an implantation bleed. Just googled it and it usually happens 6-12 days after fertilisation.....so it could be   Hope so, we need lots more BFP's


----------



## glamis

Ishortstuff sending you tonnes of


----------



## MissE

Ishortstuff hoping it is implantation bleed huni. Sending you loads of           

Emma xx


----------



## Princess xx

ishortstuff - i got this 6days b4 af and it was an inplantation bleed so good luck xxxx


----------



## lshortstuff

It wasn't an implantation bleed.  AF has started in full flow and very bad cramps.


----------



## muffin1302

Ishortstuff I'm sorry hun   Hopefully next month x


----------



## MissE

Ishortstuff i'm so sorry huni  , hoping next month brings you better news.

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Ishortstuff - sorry to hear that af turned up. XXX

Who else is near testing yet?
Still no af for me yet   
Love to all my ttc friends. XXX


----------



## muffin1302

Daxcat do you know when you are due? or going to test? Good luck, I'm looking forward to some more BFP's x


----------



## MissE

Daxcat good luck, i'm keeping everything crossed for you huni that af stays away.       

Emma xx


----------



## glamis

Ishortstuff sorry af turned up   

Daxcat


----------



## Trolley

Big hugs Ishortstuff - it never gets any easier does it?!

Hope you have all had a good weekend?  I had a great day in Brighton with friends yesterday and am going to be very lazy today as I have the house to myself!

Started this month's sticks for the Ov calculator yesterday - we live in hope :0)

T
x


----------



## Happysmiles

Hello Ladies! 

Hope you dont mind me posting here... Im having a wobble... I have done a cycle this month 'naturally' with Angus Catus, I OVed according to my CBFM! So did the deed  as much as we could.. 

Im now 4 days late, having a few tummy cramps/twinges but nothing comes of it, Ive not been late for AGES!!!!!!! Im now too scared to test... I dont want to burst my imaginary bubble that I 'could be' this month.... But I know I should test!!! Anyone else ever felt like this? Or am I just ODD!


----------



## muffin1302

Hi happysmiles. I had lots of cramps and twinges before my BFP. I was convinced AF was on the way...soon, then it never turned up. I know what you mean about being scared to test, its kinda nice living in hope isnt it   Hope you get a nice big BFP x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Trolley sounds like you had a lovely day. Enjoy the relaxing today. Good luck with the CBFM.     

Happysmiles welcome huni. I think what you are feeling is perfecly normal, we all like to live in hope. Keeping everything crossed for your BFP.       

Muffin how are you doing today huni?  

Daxcat are you planning on testing today? I really hope af stays away.      

A big hi to everyone else, ishortstuff, vaudelin, princess, glamis and anyone else i've missed.

I'm on day 11, still peeing on sticks but no change in fertility status yet. I'm seriously getting bored seeing low fertility everyday. Like i say no patience.   
I'm going to sit in the sun for a bit cos it is so warm, i have loads of plants to put into the garden and then later i am going to bake a choccie cake.

Have a lovely day ladies, sending you all loads of love.

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Sorry Ishortstuff   

Miss E - when you do you normally ovulate?

Just to let you know girls that one Cyclogest a day doesn't keep AF away!   

Welcome HappySmiles - when are you going to test?

A big    to everyone else.  Hope you are all doing OK and having a nice weekend. 

I'm seriously pryaing for some    this month!!!

xxxx


----------



## MissE

Vaudelin i'm not sure when i normally ov. The docs said i may not every month cos i have such irregular afs. I've tried the OPK before and used one every day for a whole cycle and didn't get a blue line.   Cost an absolute fortune to buy them all. Really hoping the CBFM can give me that info, but i'm starting to panic now in case it doesn't change.   

How are you doing huni? Are you having a nice weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Miss E - hopefully the CBFM will give you some answers.  I think alot of ladies don't ovulate every month.  Do you know why you have irregular AF?  

How are you doing Daxcat?

I had a lovely weekend thanks.  Went to watch athletics at Crystal Palace - the weather was terrible though - so cold!


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,

Please may I join you?

I have done my 1st round of IVF ICSI that resulted in a BFP but sadly I miscarried Twins at 10w,   .....had D&C, had AF, so this is my 1st natural cycle since it all happened..xxx

We haveny got the money to do another round until January as we only get 1 NHS funded go in our area....to be honest, havent got the strength to do another IVF yet anyway.

We have MF issues so have got DH on his supplements:

Omega 3
Wellman conception
Pycnogenol

Hopefull with the Ovulation sticks and plenty of fun, we may not need another IVF eh!!!

I am currently on day 21, my cycles are usually 30-32 days, we BD on right days....also tried Zestica Lubricant to see if that helps, anyone else tried that

Lol, I really need to read back and get to know you all...   

Ta ta for now, I have some reading to do!!   

x


----------



## lshortstuff

Hi Everyone,

Well I made it through the lunch with my pregnant cousin.  It was ok, they are so lovely I am really pleased for them, plus they do not go on at us about when are we going to have kids like so mny other people do   .  I did bawl my eyes out when they went though!

We are just about to have a takeaway pizza for dinner.  Have not had one for ages so really looking frorward to it!


Who is due to test - fingers crossed for some BFPs.

Lots of love &


----------



## Happysmiles

Hi ladies, thanks for welcoming me.... I did the test!!! (infact I did two!) I got a BFP! My first in 4 yrs of ttc! But its all now tinged with worry... I fainted in pain in the supermarket earlier.... ended up in a & e, with bleeding and pain. They've let me home over night, said its definately a BFP, but... to be careful having a scan tomorrow am... 

Sooo sorry for gate crashing your thread, and the lovely posts youve written including me in your thread this afternoon have meant a lot! Thanks xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Happysmiles congrats on your BFP huni, great news. I'm sorry to hear you were unwell and had bleeding. I really hope and     that the scan is good news for you huni.

Ishortstuff glad you made it through lunch. It is very difficult but at least they were very nice and didn't ask too many questions. Enjoy your takeaway pizza huni.

Hodgson welcome to the thread huni. I'm really sorry about your miscarriage   , it is a very difficult thing to have to deal with. Just take your time and work through it. I really hope that you get your natural miracle very soon huni.

Vaudelin glad you had a lovely weekend, shame about the weather. It was lovely here. I have irregular afs because i have severe endo. I've already had surgery to remove some of it and to release my ovary and bowel. They couldn't get all the endo because it is on the underside of the womb. It helped my afs for the first couple of months but they are now as bad as ever.

Hope you are all ok and have had a nice weekend. I have been baking all day, i made triple choccie cake and cupcakes with coconut meringue.

Sending you all loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Congratulations happysmiles, i hope everythings ok tommorow. XXX


----------



## daxcat

Morning lovelies. Well, I'm a day late now and the tests still say no... WTF!!!!! Both ebay tests and clearblues. Would either like a positive or to back to day 1 but oh no, this is much more torturous!!!!! Damn, damn, damn!!!!!!
Sorry for the me post girls, really down about all this today and really hoping this isn;t still something to do with the mc.    

Shelley. XXX


----------



## galprincess

Happy smiles-could be anemic i was very early on in both pregnancies.huge congrats

Shelley- big hugs after my last mc i had very erratic cycles for 6 months hope its a BFP give it a couple more days but being in limbo is awful i agree.

sorry to the BFNs but next cycle for sure. I am goin for ET next week then i will let my body rest and join you on the TTC front in december.

Sorry i havent been around but with my boys and donation im knackered.

lots of BFP VIBES to you all

Tam xxxx


----------



## glamis

Happysmiles    

Shelley   

Tam all the best for your ET ~ so wonderful of you   

Sending everyone lots of    busy relaxing with my nieces watching all sorts of things on tv!


----------



## Vaudelin

Big congratulations to HappySmiles!  Let's hope the BFPs keep coming.  Crossing my fingers for you girls.

xxxx


----------



## Princess xx

congratulations happy smiles xxx


----------



## daxcat

I've been researching it a bit today and it does sound like the wait for the 2nd af after a mc can be much longer than you'd usually have between af's. Still getting negative tests so absolutely sure it's not going to happen for me this month.   
Back later for some personals. XXX
Shelley.


----------



## Trolley

CONGRATULATIONS Happysmiles!!!  How much and when did you take the Agnus Castus honey?  Heard lots of good and bad about it so been frightened to try it . . . 

MissE - the CBFetility Calculator is fab - I didn't get on with the pee stix.  I didn't ov for the 1st time ever last month and was crushed but, as Vaudelin says, it's common.

Hope you all had fun weekends!!

Welcome Hodgson101!

T


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations happysmiles   Hope all is well with your scan x

Daxcat keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Hello to everyone else. Went back to work today and it was horrible. Nothing really wrong with anything there, just felt quite upset at times with everyone knowing I lost my baby   Hoping tomorrow will be less painful.


----------



## daxcat

Muffin -   . Hopefully everyone will have gotten the commiserations over with today and you won't have to talk about it tommorow. I know it's hard. XXX


----------



## Trolley

Thinking of you Muffin ... I went through the same thing last year

Have a nice relaxing bath and an early night Hun

T


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Muffin i'm sorry you found it difficult back at work today. It is hard when you have to face everyone. Peolpe don't mean any harm but they do not realise how it makes you feel. Hopefully it will get easier with time huni. Is your boss understanding enough to allow you to go home early if you are having a particularly bad day.  

Shelly i'm keeping everything crossed for you huni.

Galprincess good luck for next week huni.

A big hi to everyone else. Sending you all loads of love and baby dust.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Thank you everyone   

MissE, I have a sick not for the next 2 weeks to do reduced hours. I usually do 12 hour shifts but did 8 today, it went sooooooo slow though!

Daxcat, its so hard trying to work out whats normal and whats not isnt it! I've been getting the odd 'symptom' the past couple days like I did when I was pregnant (like my sense of smell and my boobs feeling bigger!!!) 
Its way too early to be pregnancy symptoms (even if I was) so I know its most likely to be my body not settled down from the miscarriage yet. I also have been doing ovulation tests (only ebay cheapies) and I dont think I ovulated as I've just had a really faint line on them all. 
I really hope if you dont get your BFP this month you get AF soon and your body settles down ready for next month x (Still keeping my fingers crossed for that BFP though    )


Gal princess hope EC goes well for you next week. I really dont know how you do it with 2 kids and the jabs!! Didnt realise how young your little one is!

Princess how are you? Are the symptoms here yet?

Hello Trolley, Vaudelin and anyone I havent mentioned.   I'm still trying to remember everyone and their 'milestones'. I think I'm inheriting my mothers memory loss in my old age   

Hope you are all well.


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well.. 

*Happy smiles* - wow congratulations, what a lovely result, certainly gives us ladies the hope to carry on...huni, do you mind me asking what infertility problems you have been diagnosed with? I will be praying for you tomorrow huni...xxx

*Daxcat* - Hi hun, I suffered the same fate as you. my 1st AF came 5 weeks after my D&C, this is my 2nd cycle too...have you been using Ovulation tests? they also help to determin roughly when Af will be due? 

*Muffin *- oh huni, wish I could give you a big hug, the worse day is done now huni, now its onwards and upwards with work, I promise....I also found the 1st day at work awful, spent the WHOLE day in tears as everyone was so nice to me...we are all here for you..xxx

*Vaudeline* - hey hun, I recognise you from the male factor thread, how are you?

*MissE* - Go onto a website called *************************** its great for Ovulation tests, I get the pack of cheap ones and they are fab!!!! maybe worth a look ( dunno if you have already been on that site?? )
Also, do you do the Pee test in the morning?? I was informed that u shouldnt do the 1st pee for Ovulation..xx?

*Lshortstuff* - I really feel for you, this journey is so tough, but you know what when it happens for you ....OMG it will be extra extra special hunni. Dont worry about other people huni, you and your DH are all that matters and you have eachother, and I bet you are as solid as ever....this will only make you stronger 

*Galprincess, Trolley, Princess, Glamis*....and anyone I have missed, sorry!! hope you are all well and enjoying the evening?

AFM, nothing new to report, have my follow up appt at the clinic on Friday following the miscarriage, I am dreading it...especially if we are in the same room as that dreaded scan!! 
I reckon that Friday will be closure for me and DH, so in a way, will be a good thing eh!!

Lots of love and babydust to you all!!

xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh dear, the site has blocked the website for ovulation pee tests....its access diagnostics..xxxx


----------



## Guest

access diagnostics!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Whats going on, I cant type the website? PM me if ya wanna know ladies...rahhhhh


----------



## Princess xx

hey all
hope your all well
such a cruel journey, sending you all lots of luck


im fine, no symptoms at all, just tierd thats all so its all good


----------



## glamis

good morning all, hope you all keeping well

afm still have a bit of back ache from af which has finally trailed off today, suppose having endo does not help either!   

cd6 for me today so roll on next week fast hey, as it seems to be dragging.  I used the cheapie opks from online somewhere and it never mentioned about not using first morning pee, but got the clearblue ones and it mentioned not to have pee'd for 4 hours before testing, so such conflicting info hey! which is right though?

wishing you all a good day


----------



## LisaD*

Hi ladies 

Haven't been on for a while had a really tough month   (long story) but everything seems to be calming down now and I'm back playing the waiting game!    I'm feeling much more relaxed about TTC at the moment and feel very positive for the future.

Congratulations to princess & happy smiles!!! Fantastic news so happy for you both! 

I've got alot of catching up to do! Hope you're all ok, love to you all Lisa xxx


----------



## daxcat

Hi everyone. 
Lisa - glad to see you're back and feeling more positive. XXX

Glamis - the peak for LH is supposed to be about 2pm. I use the cheapie ones and do 2 or 3 a day. It's amazing the difference in a few hours on the "right" day!!

Hodgson - Good luck for friday. Hopefully it will give you some closure and you can turn a new page. You'll never forget but the pain gets less with time.

Muffin - glad you've got your sick note, hope things arebetter at work now. you take it easy! XXX
MissE, Trolley, glamis, vaudelin, galprincess, ishortstuff    hope you're all well. XXX

I actually got three positives this month on the opks. Checked with the docs they said it was possible for this to happen. The last one was quite late, about day 21 or 22. I'm now on day 33 which is making me crazy as they are usually are 28-31 days. Still negative tests though and no af. I asked the midwife on ff and she said your periods can be mental for 6 months or so. Guess i just have to wait and try not to go too crazy!!!

Love to all, Shelley. XXX


----------



## kitten77

hi everyone. 

yer i heard that the OPKs can vary, so say if you took in the morning and it was neg then by avo it could be positive.  its never easy this lark is it!!!! on that front.....i brought the clearblue fertility monitor today!!!!!!!! well you know, clutching at straws and all that! gotta give it a go! 

hello to everyone 

hodgson - the same, good luck for friday, sorry for your loss.   

muffin - hows work today?


----------



## Trolley

Kitten77 - they are well worth the money Hun


----------



## kitten77

trolley - really? i was wondering if it woudl be a waste or not. but would feel like im doing something else to help.  DH has MF so didnt know if it would or not, but least would know days that are best and not just two days.


----------



## Trolley

Yes Kitten I find I have 2 days with 2 blocks before I ov then 2 days with the egg . .  mine then reverts back to 1 line after that but everyone is different.  I have found it hugely more accurate than the sticks so good luck!!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Kitten i hope the CB monitor works well for you huni. This is my first month using it and hoping it will help. My DH has MF too but it helps me feel like i'm being proactive.

Trolley when do you test? I thought i read on the booklet to use the first pee of the day. I'm paniking now incase i've been doing it wrong.

Daxcat i'm sorry that your cycles are really irregular. It can take some time for them to settle down but it doesn't make the waiting any easier.

Lisa welcome back huni. Hope things settle down for you ans things improve for the future.

Princess  and happysmiles how are you feeling?

Muffin i hope work went a bit better today.

Ishortstuff, galprincess, hodgson, vaudelin and anyone else i've missed   . hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## Princess xx

hey miss e - yeah im fine gt my 1st scan on the 6sept
whos next to test xxx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies,

MissE - first pee of the day so you are doing it right :0)

I had to use a full box of stix forthe first coupleof months then the monitor works out when you ov so I only use 10 a month now from day 10 to day 20 and I ov on Day 19 hence why I have ordered Agnus Castus as I believe it might help.

Have a good day girls!

T


----------



## LisaD*

Those monitors do sound really good! I think I might invest!!!

I'm feeling really emotional today   so I really don't think this is our month. I know it's still early days but...Sorry to be negative! I'll be ok later...bloody hormones   

How you all doing? xxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Lisa D - what day are you on and when do you test?

I really like my CBFM.  Trolley - I get pretty much the same as you - high for two days then peak for two days (ovlulation) then high for one day.  Will be glad when it is tomorrow and it is CD6 and the "M" stops flashing - I hate being reminded every day that it is "that time of the month"!!  Let the POAS begin...


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

thanks trolley, i'm so glad i'm doing it right. Was starting to panic cos it is day 14 and the monitor still reads low.

Lisa hope you get some positivity back soon.      

Princess wont be long til your scan, i'm sure you cant wait to see you wee baba.

Vaudelin hoping this month brings you luck. Sending you loads of          

A big hi to everyone else. Catch up later, must go and do some work.....boring!!!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Hi girls, wishing you all loads of luck this month TTC!

I'm  making an appointment at the doctors as i'm now day 34. Still negative tests and no signs of af so I've officially had enough now! If this is normal on month 2 after a mc it would have been nice if the doctors had said something at the time!!! Was just told to wait for 1 af and try again. Sooooo utterly fed up and down at the moment. Sorry girls to be so down but I'm losing it big time!!

Shelley. XX


----------



## glamis

daxcat wishing you all the best if luck with the gp   , hope you get some answers fast


----------



## LisaD*

daxcat -    hope you get some news soon 

vaudelin - I'm only 8DPO   I know! 

thanks MissE I really should be working too   

best wishes to everyone else xxx


----------



## daxcat

Thanks for the support girls, I really need help with the pma at the moment. You're all lovely, warm supportive women and i really appreciate it when I'm so low. XXX


----------



## Princess xx

good luck lisa xxxxx


----------



## Trolley

Get on the phone Daxcat and tell them you want some help!!  SO frustrating for you!

I popped home at lunch and my super expensive Fertility vits and Angus Castus had arrived so I ripped the packing open and took my first with lunch :0)

I'll try anything!

I haven't done much work today either - been sorting my holiday to Oz in Feb :0)

T
x


----------



## MissE

Daxcat hope you get some answers huni. It is so frustrating not knowing what is going on with your body.  Sending you buckets loads of          .

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Trolley - which expensive fertility vits are you using?  I think I have tried them all!

Good luck with the doctor Daxcat - get all the help you can from the NHS.  I have to go private for everything fertility because of my age - it costs a small fortune I can tell you.

Come on girls - this is our month!


----------



## Trolley

We are stalking each other Vaudelin :0) LOL

I am using the ones that Dr Marilyn Glenville recommends which were recommended to me by my nutritionist.
http://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/Fertility_Plus_for_Women_P649.cfm

Heaven knows if they will make any difference but at least I'm doing something :0)

T
x

/links


----------



## Vaudelin

Indeed! hahahaha

Yes I have tried Marilyln Glenville for a few months.  I don't think at the time though I knew about my immune issues so probably a waste of time and money for me.  I got some for my DH as well and his MF has definitely improved.  Not sure if it was the Marilyn or Zita vits! 

I always feel a bit more positive when trying something new.


----------



## Princess xx

Trolley - good luck with the vitamins, where in oz are you going i love it sooo much x


----------



## Trolley

Hi Princess we are flying to Sydney for 2 nights then to Perth for 10 where we have friends and family - we are in the process of trying to emigrate there.  On the way back we go to Melbourne to see friends then drive the Great Ocean Road to Sydney before flying home :0)

Hope you are all well today :0)

T


----------



## Princess xx

been to sydney and melbourne and all the east coast, not done perth.  i would love to emigrate there xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Hello everyone   Hope you are all well x

Trolley, I'm so jealous. Australia sounds amazing
I've bought some zita west vits (not cheap either) but I'm waiting till I get the bloods done for my blood clotting tests so the results are accurate. Got to go in about an hours for the blood to be taken which I'm dreading coz I hate needles!! 

Daxcat, how are you today? Hope you're feeling a little more positive and can get some answers   

Hello everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, will be back later coz I gotta get ready for the doctors x

We 'trialed' our new kitten for the day yesterday. He's soooooo cute   My older cat isnt very impressed but they got better towards the end of the day.

I'm very confused at the min. I keep thinking I may be having early pregnancy signs, (light headed,funny taste in my mouth, heartburn, bigger boobs and twinges in my abdomen - not like AF) 
A little part of me thinks I'm pregnant then the realistic part kicks in and thinks that I'm tricking myself and having one of these phantom pregnancys coz I'm wishing so hard that I was still pregnant   I think I'm just looking for symptoms and over evaluating every 'symptom' and then jumping to conclusions. I'm really emotional and bad tempered at the minute. Just wish I knew what was going on with my body   I dont even know when AF is due so I feel like I'm in limbo at the minute just waiting ....................


----------



## Trolley

Hi Muffin,

Yes we love it there too and try to go every year  - my husband lived there years ago . . .

You sound like me - I felt the same last month!  We drive ourself crazy but I hope that you're right!  I also hated needles, I had a phobia, but 2 x IVF got rid of that LOL!!

Good luck with the blood tests!

T


----------



## Happysmiles

Hi ladies, sorry to be a few days before I return... the whirlwind of a week has been a bit much! 

It seems my HCG levels are dropping so MC will be inevitable...  

Hodgson - Ive got PCOS, treated with Metformin, I did 4  (150g) cycles of clomid all I ov'd - no BFP's. The this cycle I had a HSG xray and decided Id take Angus Catus as Clomid was really making me depressed and an emotional mess. 

Sooo between the AC & the xray I concieved! 

Thanks to you all for being so welcoming... xxx


----------



## Trolley

Oh Happysmiles that's awful honey.

Sending you big hugs xoxox


----------



## Vaudelin

Muffin - do you know what day you are on in your cycle?

So so sorry to hear your news Happysmiles. BIG HUG.

Trolley - I bet you can't wait - February will be here before you know it!

xxxx


----------



## glamis

happysmiles   

muffin    for you too

afm l still have af type pains in my back, not sure whats going on maybe the endo is causing up a stir


----------



## muffin1302

Happysmiles I'm so sorry hun    I know how hard it is x

Vaudelin I had my miscarriage 4 weeks ago on saturday so AF could be anytime? I'm normally pretty regular (every 28 days) but I have been told it'll most likely be late. Just asked the nurse to take an extra sample of blood to check whether I have any HGC in my blood. At least then I know I either have some left over (or the start of a new pregnancy) or if I'm going mad and imagining up symptoms


----------



## Trolley

Muffin I had PG symptoms fopr a few weeks after my m/c which clearly didn't help me emotionally at all.

Hi Vaudelin - yes very excited and we have good friends of ours coming with us so it will be a hoot!  Hope I still like it when I get there :0)  We hve spent £4k on the immigration process so DH won't be happy if I've changed my mind!

T
x


----------



## daxcat

Happysmiles - massive   . I'm so sorry to hear your news. The best advice I can give you is to push the doctors to take care of you. Left to their own devices they just leave you not knowing whats happening and that was the worst part of the mc for me. Have they referred you to an epu yet? Thinking of you. XXX

Trolley - WOW! I'd love to go to oz one day. Been all over the world but not managed oz yet. Sounds like you'll have an amazing time.

Muffin - everyones different but you should be due af any day. Good idea to get your hcg levels checked, I had to do that privately, my gp is sooo tight!!! It's such a relief to be back to a point where you can start trying again. That said it's not uncommon for women to get pg before their first af. Hoping it's true in your case. XXX

Glamis - hope your pain settles down soon. XXX

Vaudelin - good to see you're keeping the pma going this month! XXX

missE - hope you get the peak on your monitor soon. XXX

Lisa - Hope you're feeling more positive today, TTC is horribly emotional.    for you this month. XXX

Hi Hodgson, hope you're OK and thanks.. XXX

Definately a bfn for me this month. AF arrived today and don't I know it!! OW, OW, OW!!!   It's a relief to be honest, I was getting so concerned at being so late without a positive test! My new monitor arrived a couple of weeks ago so started using that today, i'm hoping that having got my second af after the mc out of the way my body will be back to normal this month.   .

Love to you all, Shelley.


----------



## muffin1302

Daxcat hope the pain gets better soon x Hopefully now your body has had time to settle and you can get a nice BFP soon x


----------



## Vaudelin

BFPs for everyone this month!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Trolley

We 'will' all get there  . .  love the PMA Vaudelin!!!  It just takes some of us a bit longer than others :0)


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Happysmiles i'm so sorry huni, that is awful news. Sending you big      

Daxcat hope the pain settles soon. Good luck with your monitor this month.    

Muffin it is really hard huni waiting for your body to settle down. It can take between 6-8 weeks for af to come after a mc. That doesn't make it any easier huni, i know. Hoping thins settle down for you soon.  

Vaudelin you sound really positive huni.  Love it!!! 

Glamis hope the pain settles soon huni.  

Lisa how are you today huni? Hope you are feeling a bit better.

Princess hope you are well.

Trolley your trip sounds really exciting. I think it would be a lovely place to go but i couldn't do the journey. Too long to be sitting on a plane for me!!!! I get really fidgety after about 4 hours. The longest i've done on a plane is 9 hours and i was nearly tearing my hair out by the time we arrived, you'd need to knock me out.  

Hodgson how are you today?

A big hi to everyone i've missed. Sending you all big     and loads of          .

Emma xx


----------



## LisaD*

Morning ladies TGI Friday!!!   So glad this week is nearly over work has been pooh! Looks like we're in for a nice quiet weekend at home - we were meant to be going camping with some friends but the weather is not good so we've decided to put it off for a few weeks.

How is everyone?

Happysmiles   how you doing? I'm so sorry to hear your news   

Daxcat   I'm sorry the witch turned up!!! I hope your cycles start getting back to normal   it must be driving you mad! 

Muffin   how you feeling? I hope things are starting to settle for you

MissE Trolley Vaudelin Glamis & Princess how you doing ladies? (sorry if I've missed anyone!) 

Sending everyone lots of        mine is starting to come back! I'm 10DPO now and feel a bit brighter today....may have something to do with it being Friday though   xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Morning Lisa, we were also thinking about going camping but this awful august weather put us off!!!

Hope everyones well and full of     !!!

Love Shelley. XXX


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies,

MissE - I used to work for a long haul ariline so I'm used to flying but it is a tough trip!
HappySmiles- hope you are OK and sending you hugs
Morning Vaudelin!
Daxcat & LisaD - we are going camping next weekend so fingers crossed we get sunshine
Muffin - how are you feeling?

Hi to anyopne I've missed!

Like LisaD I'm so pleased it's Friday!  The people at work are driving me nuts today GRRRR

Hope you all have a good weekend - hopefully should be ovulating on Sunday or Monday/Tuesday so keep fingers crossed for me as I will be in a state of panic if I miss this month too :0(

T
x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Lisa glad to hear you are starting to get some PMA back.    

Daxcat how are you today huni?

Trolley keeping everythign crossed for you huni.    

Nothing different with me. Just so glad it is friday, cant wait to get out of here. Roll on 3.30!!!

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, i'll catch up later. Must go, i have patients waiting outside the door.

Take care. Sending loads of    and    .

Emma xx

A big hi all the other lovely ladies.


----------



## muffin1302

Just a quick one, I have to nip to the post office before it shuts. Got the results back from my tests and they all came back normal so hoping the miscarriage was a random one off thing   Also I have a small amount of HGC in my blood but the doctor said not to get too excited as its probably left over from the miscarriage   I thought it was all gone as I've had negative tests for at least a week and a half, maybe 2 but they are only ebay cheapies.

Will pop by later and do some personals xxxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Glad to hear everything is normal Muffin.  Hopefully it won't be long before you can start to try again.  xxxx


----------



## MissE

Muffin i'm glad all the test results came back normal, it will hopefully help reassure you for the future.  

Vaudelin how are you today huni? Hope all is well with you.

Have to go and see what there is for tea. I'm starving and i dont know what i would like to eat.

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## glamis

evening all, hope you all keeping well

we went to the london zoo today and she loved it but my feet are killing me! 

muffin, glad all is normal   

does anyone know if abstaining for a few days makes the mens sperm more in quantity ~ l read it somewhere and now don't remember where?

hope you all have a good evening


----------



## daxcat

Glamis - I was reading recently that mens    can get "stale" so it's best to get them to ejeculate every 2-3 days otherwise you can have dead sperm in the ejaculate! Hope this helps. XXX When DH had to have a SA they recommended not more than 72 hrs and not less than 24 hrs to get the premium    count. XXX

MissE - hope you had a yummy dinner!

MUFFIN - mega   . It's so hard isn't it. I know what you're going through, pm me if you want, trust me, I know how you feel. XXXXXXXXX

Hi to everyone else, Had some friends round tonight that were home from Dubai for a week. OUCH - my head will hurt tommorow but it was worth it. XXXXXXXXX

Love Shelley. XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Vaudelin

I'm with Daxcat on the abstaining.  DH's sample was not that great on his first two SA's.  Although he improved his diet massively, cut back caffeine, took shed loads of vitamins etc., when he did his SA at egg collection he had only abstained for 2 days (instead of the recommended 4-5 days) because I had to trigger unexpectedly early after only 9 days of stimms and this sample was really improved (morphology).  I therefore believe that the improvement in his sample at EC was due to the improvement in his diet etc. plus the fact that he had only abstained for 2 days.  I have been told numerous times when TTC naturally you should try and have    as much as possible during the whole month but at least every 48 hours during your fertile time.


----------



## Princess xx

just popping in, im keeping my eye out for u all


sending you lotas of luck


----------



## LisaD*

I tested this morning (12DPO) BFN   feel like crap think AF maybe on her way early   

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying their weekend, I'm having a lazy Sunday evening with my wonderful hubby who always makes me feel better.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## glamis

evening all 

lisad ~ it aint over till af arrives   

princess ~ how you doing? 

thanks ladies for all your advice re sperm!   

1 quick question please re cm, what does it mean when its is slippery and milky in colour?


----------



## Trolley

Happy Monday Ladies!

Hope you are all well - I'm shattered!

Muffin - glad it was nothing serious honey so can go for it now - they say you are v fertile following a misc.
Glamis - there was a huge study done in Oz supporting what the girls are saying - abstaining isn't good - which my DH was over the moon about!

Well it's Day 18 for me and I have my 2 bars on the Ov Calc so not much TV for me over the next 3 nights :0)

T


----------



## Princess xx

good luck trolly


glamis - im fine just tierd but cnt complain xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Hello everyone

Princess glad you're feeling ok x

LisaD, good luck for the next few days xxx 12 days is a bit early to test, it could all still change   

Daxcat, thanks for the big hugs   Its nice to talk to someone who understands x

Glamis I dont quite understand what you are asking? I would think its just as it has been described, slippery and whiteish in colour rather than colourless?? Sorry, I'm about as much use as a chocolate fireguard at the minute!!  I agree with the others re sperm. I was told 2 days

Happysmiles, hope you're ok hun xxxx   

Hello to everyone else   

I think my AF may have started yesterday, its really slow but its 30 days since my miscarriage and te first time I've bled since so I'm hoping that its a good sign that my body is getting back to normal x


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, can i join you please? Have just been through my 2nd IVF which ended well before otd again! We have decided we cant take anpother cycle of IVF until at least next year so we are ttc naturally for now. There is no real reason why we cant conceive, i have polycystic ovaries but still ovulate, dh has mostly good swimmers, some just swim in circles    so here we go. On cd 10 today and have started charting again just find it easier when im not convinced im pg when af is a day late because i ovd late   
i look fwd to getting to know you all, lots of luck and    to all  xxx


----------



## Trolley

Welcome Liggsy!!!  Fancy seeing you here!  The girls here are fab!

T


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Welcome Liggsy, the ladies are all lovely and supportive. Sorry about your last tx, hoping you get a natural miracle soon.    

Muffin it is awful after a mc waiting for your body to settle down. i really hope it does very soon for you.  

Trolley keeping everything crossed for you huni for the next few days.     . My monitor is still reading low and i'm on day 19.  

Lisa try to hang in there huni. It is still early. keeping everything crossed for you.    

happysmiles thinking of you huni.   

A big hi to vaudelin, daxcat, glamis, princess, and anyone else i've missed. Sending you loads of    and    .

Emma xx


----------



## Trolley

MissE I didn't ov last month and I was distraught so this month I was even more frantic waiting for the bars!  It's a horrible game this but I'm convinced that we will all get our BFP's . . . we all just discover what it is that our bodies need for it all to click into place :0)

T


----------



## LisaD*

Thank you MissE & Muffin - I'm finding it really difficult this month for some reason   

Hi liggsy welcome to the thread! Sending you lots of     

Trolley loving your PMA! Good luck for this cycle     

Hi to everyone else hope you're all ok? xxx


----------



## muffin1302

I know how you feel Lisa   You are allowed to have off days, we all do xxx

Hi Liggsy


----------



## Trolley

Yes LisaD it happens to all of us - that's why we are here to listen!! :0)


----------



## glamis

morning all

welcome to Liggsy   

muffin1302 all the best, glad all is going the normal route   

we had our +ve opk last night so quickly done some bms    although it was only cd12 and had the surge but last month l had the surge on cd14 or cd15 so not sure if my cycles are getting shorter or l may have a longer luetal phase (sp)    ~ l should of been using the opk's days ago but only started last night   

trolley ~ l read somewhere that we don't always ov every month   

lisad ~ sending you tonnes of   

misse ~ hope you get your peak soon   

princess ~ glad you well    

a big hello to everyone else l missed


----------



## Happysmiles

HI ladies - just had a quick nosey, hope your all doing ok! 

Thanks for all your kind supportive messages to a 'newbie' very much appreciated. Sadly I MC'd yesterday.... in a way it was a relief as I was poorly all week... 

I hope those testing soon get a BFP!!!!!!!  

Look forward to posting more and getting to know you all as I start to feel better xxxxx


----------



## Trolley

So sorry Happysmiles but glad you are sounding positive honey :0)


----------



## Vaudelin

So sorry Happysmiles - must be so awful for you.  Hope you start to feel better soon.

xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Hello ladies!
Right - time to get caught up on personals! 
Happysmiles - big    for your mc. I hope your body is ready to try again soon. XXX

Glamis - good thng you did check last night!! It's probably a good thing to have a longer luteal phase as it gives longer for lo's to snuggle in. XXX

Lisa - hope you're feeling more positive today. It's so hard sometimes. XXX

Trolley - Did you get your high bars on your monitor this month? It drives you nuts when theres nothing, mind you, the month I did get a bfp the strips had told me I hadn't ov'd for 2 months - wrong!!!

Muffin - hope you're feeling better and your body is settling down a bit. XXX

MissE - How are you doing? You keep mentioning your patients - are you a dentist or a physio (sorry if I'm being nosey!) XXX

Liggsy - Hi    and welcome.

Vaudelin - how are you, hope everythings OK and that pma is still there!.XXX

Suzdee - are you still with us? Hope you're OK. XXX

Wow! think thats everyone - theres loads of us now!!!
Dh's car blew up last night, loads of black smoke started coming out of the back and lost power. Sounds like it's the turbo gone so could cost a fortune and the garage can't fit it in until thursday - grrrr! My monitor is still saying not fertile but only on day 6 so far. Going to start getting dh to exchange his stale    for nice fresh ones. (If I can catch him LOL!!!) We will get a bfp this month!!!
Had a really hard weekend though, neighbour had lots of friends with kids round so all I could hear all afternoon and evening was toddlers playing. Really gets to me sometimes and she's pregnant again! Still, it has to be my turn soon - law of averages right!!!

Good luck this month everyone,
Shelley. XXXXXX


----------



## kitten77

hey everyone. 

work been pretty busy so havent been on in a while. 

happy smiles - hug hug  

trolley you on the fertility monitor to - i started my first go yesterday, ordered it last week so now have to wait for them telling me to test - hope it helps.....4 years of nothing certailnly hasnt.

liggsy - welcome. 

vaudelin - well done on the PMA!!! 

daxcat - poo about DH car!!!! hope it dont cost too much, cars are a nightmare arnt they! and poo about the neighbours, we have the same thing....but everyday - arggh.  still trying to move but still no luck.

as for the stale sperm, i had better get DH rid of his to be honest, still on my AF and eating for england and getting fat, so have to get a bit jiggy i think! haha. 

xx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Daxcat!

Yes had 2 bars both yesterday and today so DH is feeling very loved at the moment LOL!!!!

Glad you're well and hope you get the car sorted soon!

I have my friend visiting on Bank Holiday Monday with her 4 year old and her new born baby girl so that will be tough but I will 'smile' and coo :0)

Hope you are all OK today ladies!

T


----------



## Vaudelin

I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds it hard when kids are around - they seem to be everywhere especially in the summer.  I had to pick up a prescription yesterday from my old clinic and someone had their child with them - the one place you would hope to be free of children is a fertility clinic but no - you are not safe there either!  

I'm on CD11 and had my peak (3 bars and egg) on days 9 and 10 again this month.  Not sure what is going on with my body but maybe this is a good thing?  I guess it is better to have a longer luteal phase.  Will have to start the Cyclogest soon though - oh joy!


----------



## Trolley

Hi Vaudelin yes it's better than my SP - Day 19 and 2 bars with OV tomorrow so I will be on the Cyclogest with you in the next few days - UGH!

Will only use 1 a day I think as I read on another posting that 1 should be enough as you produce progesterone yourself as well on a natural cycle.

Bored already and it's only Tuesday!!!

T


----------



## Vaudelin

Hi Trolley!

Wow that sounds quite late to me.  Can you speak to someone about it?  Have you done any research?  Without looking it up I would say the Cyclogest should really help you?


----------



## Trolley

Yes I know I ovulate 'really' late but when I had IVF no-one was particularly interested in it being a cause of my infertility.  Iam convinced that it is a problem for me hence I am taking agnus castus now which I started last week.

Saying that I had the Cyclogest with my 2 x TX and it still didn't happen so we shall see what happens when I use it naturally.  It's weird as everyone got really excited that I was having IVF but inside I always felt that it wouldn't happen for me that way.

Been eating too much so far this week so must be good from now on!!!  Off to LA with a friend in a couple of weeks and I need to think about getting into a bikini - argh!!

T


----------



## Vaudelin

Our bodies are strange things aren't they.  I so wish we could have a look inside after ovulation and find out if we actually make an embryo and why on earth it won't stick around!

I am sure the Cyclogest will help you.  Acupuncture is also brilliant for sorting out cycles. Not sure if we have discussed this before or not so I apologise if I am repeating myself - my memory is shocking!  

Hopefully you will get three bars on your monitor tomorrow


----------



## Trolley

Yes I tried acu during my 2 x TX and felt fabulously relaxed.  I must go back to her as she is a fertility specialist but it's £ at the moment that we don't have.

If I don't get 3 bars and the egg tomorrow V then I will hit 3 bars and have a drink at the weekend!! :0)

T


----------



## daxcat

Do you really think ovulating on day 19 is late?    I've had a couple of day 21's recently - maybe thats the problem!!!

Trolley - I'm with you, started the agnus castus this month - figured anything was worth a try!!! LA!!! I'm soo jealous! Couldn't bring us some sun back could you Please!!!

Vaudelin - love the idea of having a look inside ourselves after ovulating - it'd solve all our problems if we just knew what the problem was rather than all this guess work!

So glad it seems I'm not crazy having problems dealing with other peoples kids. We have both sides of us with very young children and sometimes I just shut myself away upstairs but you can still hear them through the double glazing. It's horrible when you can't get away from it, but turning the tele up really loudly and having a glass of wime or 2 help!!!


----------



## Vaudelin

Trolley - I like the hitting three bars idea!  Maybe you can get off your "trolley"?!  Tee hee.

Daxcat - I saw a short film on the internet recently (BBC website) where a lady was having an operation that was being filmed and she just happened to ovulate when they were operating so they caught it on camera!  It was amazing.  Cons have always thought that the actual release of an egg takes seconds but it took about 15 mins.  I would have a camera permanently implanted if it gave me some answers! 

Luckily my neighbours' kids are not toddlers - I would hate that.  Also I can only hear them and not see them so again a positive for me.  I have good days and bad days - I just keep telling myself, it will be me one day and other people's kids won't annoy me quite so much...


----------



## Trolley

Hi Daxcat,

Yes I've been told that Day 19 is vereeee late for my 28 day cycle and Day 14 should be where I am at hence by day 19 my progesterone has left the building! Maybe look into the progesterone theory . . . Have you seen this post . . .

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0

T


----------



## daxcat

Trolley - yes, read that with interest a while back. I was wondering where I keep having day 19's and 21's maybe it's that they are fertilising and not having time to produce enough hcg before the progesterone tails off. Earliest I have is day 16/17 and thats not often, I thought that was what happened with everyone -   !!!!!!! Little bit more weight to lose but then might ask gp. They don't like me kowing more about fertility than they do though!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well. Just typed a long post and my kitty cat stepped on my laptop and lost it.   

Happysmiles i'm so sorry huni.    Take care.

Trolley hope you get your peak tomorrow.      I bought agnus castus but haven't used it yet. I read it helps regulate hormones and that it can lower prolactin levels. Mine are slightly elevated.

Daxcat sorry to hear about the car. Hope it doesn't cost too much to fix. I'm a Respiratory Clinical Physiologist and work in the hospital.

Muffin how are you today?  

Vaudelin good luck for this month. Hope it is a lucky one.     

Glamis good thing you checked the OPKs. Keeping everything crossed for you.     

Princess how are you and baba doing?

Kitten good luck with the monitor. Hope it works for you huni.     

A big hi to everyone i've missed.

There is still no change on my monitor  , i'm starting to lose hope now.

Take care ladies, sending you all loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## glamis

good morning everyone hope you all keeping well

afm l am shattered, we are trying to train her at night without the pullups and it is proving very exhausting, so much for my time off hey! 

anyhow may nap with her later on. also l checked my notes and l had a +ve opk in the evening of cd15 last month and this month l got a +ve on the evening of the cd12    really don't know what is going on, the only thing l have changed is increased my epo to 1000mg  

misse = please keep some pma up   

happysmiles = big hugs to you, so sorry   

trolley = keep checking you may get the peak after a few hours of testing, don't they say to check a few times a day   

daxcat = dont you just hate it when cars start causing problems   

vaudelin = what film was that l also would like to see that please!

princess = how you feeling now when is your scan next?

hi to kitten77 and liggsy   

a big hug to everyone else l missed    

can l ask what the angus cactus is for other than hormonal = since l thought that is what epo was for? also with my dd l had reflexology which was supposed to help not sure if it did? 

have a good day everyone


----------



## LisaD*

Morning everyone - I need to catch up on your posts!

I ovulated on CD 17 this month but it was CD20 last month if can be between CD16 & 20 is that not normal? 

Well I'm 15DPO now and haven't tested for a couple of days, I've been so emotional! The last time I tested on 13DPO was a BFN and I'm really surprised that AF didn't turn up last night....by the time most of you read this she will probably be here though! 

I just wondered what you all thought about the cheapie HPT's? The ones you buy on ebay & amazon? There the ones I've been using and it's been after work which I know isn't the best! I'm sure AF will show up today (my LH stage is usually 14 or 15 days long) but if she doesn't do you think it's worth me being a different test to take in the morning? 

Sorry this isn't a personalised message I haven't had chance to read through all your posts.

Just wanted to say thank you to all for your support having people understand how you feel is invaluable!   xxxx


----------



## glamis

lisad = not sure what to advise sorry but just wanted to send you lots of


----------



## Princess xx

hey all just popping in


keeping an eye on you and waiting for you all to come and join me      


Im fine, my scan on the 6th sept xxxxx


----------



## Trolley

Morning girls!

3 bars and the egg today on the monitor so early night again tonight ;0)  DH is tired of me giving him 'the eye' this week LOL!!  Going to start on my Cyclogest testing too this month so we will see what happens . . . #

Princess - we will all be with you soon :0)  Glad you are well!

LisaD - I use the CB Ov calc which is fab as I never got on with the sticks so not sure what to recommend . . . 

Glamis - hope you get the nap later - v jealous!

MissE - when are you starting the Agnus Castus?  Please don't lose heart - I felt the same last month but when I got my 2 bars and then the egg today I realised that we expect a lot of our bodies and it doesn't hurt if we give it a rest and don't ov for 1 month honey . . .

Hi to Vaudelin & Daxcat

Can't wait to get home tonight to clean - we have had a new boiler fitted and there is dust/mess everywhere.  No hot water so had to drive to my Dad's in my PJ's this morning to shower before work - fun and games!

Hope you all have a great day :0)

T


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, thanks for the lovely welcome   

Had my 1st session of acupuncture on monday, really enjoyed it, didnt think i would but it was very relaxing. he is a fertility specialist too, so    it works. Also taking a load of chinese meds along side, Trolley did you do that too or just acu?
Trolley, what monitor do you use for ov? is it worth investing in 1? i only temp chart so not the best but can normally see when ovd    acu should sort ouot my cycle anyway, he seems to think so, i always bleed in leutal phase and its also too short so hoping once that is fixed,will have more chance    
Go for it tonight hunny    3 bars and and egg, better pre warn your dh   

LisaD, im not sure about those cheap tests, i know what you mean just like dip stick ones? i bought a load of ov ones from ebay and did them for a month with no surge shown even though my charts showed i did ov,maybe i did them at the wrong time or something   
The tests are just so expensive arent they, i bought 2 clear blue digi for 1st ivf and the are still sitting in my wardrobe unopened as af arrived before ots both times, so i did buy a 99p one from home bargains    Hope af hasnt arrived hunny xx

Glamis, aft nap sounds fab! hope you get one x

What does agnus castus do then? is it worth trying? ill be rattling soon with all the tabs im taking, luckily i bought an all in 1 pre conception tabs yesterday, saves taking them individually, much easier   

Hope you are all having a good day girls, im back in work tomorrow    been of for over 3 weeks so need to get back or else i wont ever go back


----------



## Trolley

Hi Liggsy,

I just had acu - no chinese meds.  Be interested to know how it works for you though!  I was seeing my Kinesiologist at the time time so didn't want to mix.  Having said that she recommended again Agnus Castus and I am trying it now so . . . .

I also take a 1 stop fertility tab from Marilyn Glenville's site - not cheap but my Kinesiologist and my friend who is a nutritionist recommended these as they are pure and stronger rather than the shop bought variety but who knows!  Twice the price mind you!

The Agnus Castus is to help regulate your cycle when you have a short luteal phase and it boosts progesterone.  Will try if for a few months and if nothing changes I will try DHEA.

Personally I love my CB Ov calculator - so much better and more accurate than the sticks for me.  Expensive at £99 and it works out at £10 per month for the sticks but I feel it's worth it.

WOW tomorrow will be a shock but at least you only have a couple of days till the weekend :0)

T


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, is that the CB fertility monitor then or is it something else? not cheap but if its accurate then its worth it, i may invest in 1 too.
I just bought the sanatogen mum and dad to be vits, all in 1 for both of us, they were on offer for £7 for a months supply but good old boots with 3 for 2 so only cost £14 for 3 months supply forboth of us. Id be interested in the ones you are taking though if they are better? for when these run out that is, where can i find them hun?
Yeah im not too surwe about this chinese meds but have to beleive he knows what he is talking about. Not sure about takin agnus castus then as the acu is meant to sort cycle out, dont know if i should mix?    I would so love to get caught naturally and not have to face another ivf cycle, dont think my mind can cope with another one    x


----------



## Vaudelin

Trolley - just wanted to say enjoy your    tonight - I'm sure DH won't mind!    Fingers crossed for lots of   .  We need some more BFPs on here.  

When will you start the Cyclogest?

I'm not very confident about this cycle - I am just so stressed I can't see how it can possibly work.  And now I have a cold/touch of flu   .  I'm on Thyroxin for the first time so at least this is something new and you never know might just be the answer.


----------



## Trolley

Liggsy - yes it's the Clearblue one and I love it and I am also still emotionally drained from the IVF and am much more enthusiastic about the natural route at the moment.

The vits I'm taking are:
http://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/Fertility_Plus_for_Women_P649C344.cfm

I was told not to buy anything in tablet form as they contain so much wax to hold them together that they don't do as much as they are meant to - who knows! You read so much! I wouldn't take the agnus c's with the chinese meds honey.

Hi Vaudelin and thank you! I will start the Cyclogest on Friday or Saturday and see what happens . . .

Hi to the rest of the girls! Yucky weather here - a nice night to be tucked up at home :0)

T

/links


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Trolley enjoy the    tonight. I'm sure your DH will not mind one bit.  

Vaudelin hope you start to feel less stressed very soon huni.  

liggsy glad you enjoyed acu huni. I have been doing it since April and i love it. Me and DH are on some kind of chinese herbal tablets however the doc only recommended taking them after tx stopped. Now we are on 24 of these tablets daily plus all the other vitamins and we are both rattling.   

Lisa D sorry dont know about the cheapie tests huni. Hoping af stays away.    

A big hi to everyone else. Thinking of you all. Have to go and finish making my choccie cake.

Emma xx


----------



## ccarter020208

lisad....the cheap ones seem to work as well as the dear ones. i've used them before and never had a problem xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hey everyone, Hope you are all ok x

Happysmiles, hope you are ok hun x   

Daxcat, I really feel for you having kids next door. We're really lucky that our niether of our neighbors have any at home. Hope you're ok and feeling positive   

Trolley good luck with the early night   .

Vaudelin, hope you feel better soon x 

Liggsy accupuncture is amazing. I had it for 3 months (along with chinese herbs) and then got my first ever natural BFP. Not sure how much was due to the accupuncture and how much was down to other things like giving up smoking etc. I'm also not sure about the herbs. Would be nice to know whats in them??

Hello MissE, I'm doing a bit better now thanks for asking x  Hope you are feeling a little more positive     This talk of Choccie cake is making me hungry 

LisaD I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you     I bought some ebay cheapies and had a faint positive after my miscarriage so they do work but I dont know how sensitive they are

Hello to anyone else I haven't mentioned. I'm feeling a little better. AF has arrived really really heavy though. Not sure whether I should count day 1 from sunday when I was just spotting or from yesterday when it started getting heavy 
Looking forward to tomorrow afternoon. Its my last shift for 2 weeks. We are going away the first weekend in September for our first wedding anniversary   Only to Weymouth for the weekend but its nice to get away so I'm looking forward to it. Gonna go to Monkey World!!!! I'm so excited, I'm like a big kid


----------



## LisaD*

Hello...sorry I'm crap at personalised posts! Trying to read while I'm supposed to be working   hope you're all ok - thank you so much for your comments   catch up with you all soon I promise! 

Just a very quick update - tested this morning BFN I'm now 16DPO CD33 still no AF   

 to you all xxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Trolley, thanks for that hun, had a look at those vits, looks good. Think ill use up my 3 month supply of sanatogen then switch, see what you mean about the cost though   
Think ill be ordering one of those monitors then, every little helps eh. 
Lets hope you have cracked it this month then    i think the stress of IVF is what stops it working sometimes, i agree that natural has to be better for your sanity too xx

MissE, do you still do the acu weekly? know what you mean about the meds, im takin 3 different chinese ones, total of 60 a day    plus my all in 1 sanatogen & giant omega 3 pill    at least its upping my intake of water to swallow the buggers    lets hope it all pays off xx

Muffin, thats great to know about your 1st natural BFP, god i hope that happens for me too    good to know you also took the chinese meds along side the acu, i wasnt sure about that    i gave up smoking nearly 10 years ago now, cant beleive its that long actually. No caffeine for months now and hardly any alcohol (apart from after the failed ivf that is) think im doing all i can now   
You lucky girl, 2 weeks off, lovely. That will be a lovely break for your anniversay too    Sorry about the heavy af, i would count from when it was proper flow rather than spotting, thats what i was told anyway, i sopt A LOT during my cycle so have to go from full flow (tmi sorry)    xx

LisaD, im so sorry you got a bfn hun    what are your cycles normally like? is 33 days long for you? its so horrible when you actually get tothe point where you feel you can test and then this happens, its not fair hun. Did you buy a dearer test or go for your "cheapies" ?   hope next month is your month xx

Hello to everyone else, im still getting to know who overyone is so sorry to those i missed.
Well its my 1st day back in work today and i wanted to go home when i got here, im sooooo bored already, its very quiet in here still. I need a job that i actually enjoy, just need to fond one, thats the problem.
Have booked my 2nd acu apt for Tuesday, am rattling from all the pills im taking, just hope they are working. Right, im off to on line shop for a fert monitor    told you i was busy    xx


----------



## lshortstuff

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all ok.  Sorry I've not been on for ages - been really busy decorating but have now finished (for now!).

Sorry for lack of personals, but have just popped on quickly while at work   .

Been doing my CBFM this month and I usually get 2 bars from about day 9 or 10.  I'm on day 13 now and still nothing.  I guess I'm not going to ovulate this month whic means no chance of a BFP.  I am getting a bit worried about it.  Has anyone else had this problem?

Will try and get on tonight and update myself as to where you all are!

Love and    to you all.

L xx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Liggsy,

I am BORED to distraction too today.  Been in this job for 12 months now having left a company that I adored for 13 years to start TX . . . looking now for jobs to go back there although who knows when we will get our Australian visas and be off . . .

Good luck with the monitor - I know you will love it!

LisaD - sorry about the BFN :0(

Hi to all the girls!!!

T


----------



## Trolley

Hi lshortstuff - same thing happened with mine last month - I think our bodies need a rest sometimes so here's to next month for you!!!

T


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, are you really off to Austrailia? wow! Glad im not the only one who is beyond bored in her job, its so annoying,  i could be doing lots of productive things at home, and spending time with my dog    Id love to work with animals but the pay is crap, cant justify that kind of pay cut    

lshortstuff, sorry your not looking like your gong to ov this month, may just be a little delayed? some months i was oving around day 15 and some it was more like 20    hope you get your bars soon hun x


----------



## Trolley

Yes Liggsy we put our application in last October but hey have all been frozen and now the elections are holding them up further!  God only knows when we will get there - saying that, the thought of it still terrifies me!!

I'm the same - would love to be a lady of leisure actually but that isn't happening unless I get a BFP!!!

T


----------



## liggsy

Lets hope it gets passed soon then. Id be scared too, thats a looooong way away    i would also love to be lady of leisure but dh wont have it either    lets hope the BFP's start rolling in for us all soon then


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

LisaD so sorry about your bfn huni.   Take care.

liggsy i do still do acu once a week. I love going and i hope it will help my cycles be a bit more regular. I have found that acu has stopped my bleeds lasting so long, they are about 6 or 7 days instead of 12-14.

Trolley hoping the application gets passed soon. It is a scary thing moving to a new place but hopefully you will love it when the time comes. I think we would all love to be ladies of leisure, should have married a millionaire.   

Ishortstuff sorry it doesn't look like you will ov this month,  hopefully it is just delayed. I know how you feel, day 22 and still no movement on my monitor.

Muffin hope you are ok huni. Af is usually very heavy after a mc, hope it gets better soon. I would count day 1 from the time it started properly, the docs say not to count spotting. I'm doing good thanks huni.

A big hi to everyone else, daxcat, vaudelin, princess, happysmiles, ccarter, and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## kitten77

hi everyone - still been reading with you all but not posting. 

trolley - my best friend has just moved to australia - and their visa still isnt that complete. they have to come home in sept as dont have the full visa....its taken over a year to get this far, they are on her DP working visa at the moment. dont know what is taking so long with them!!! i also had to write a statement saying that i know they are a genuine couple!!!! 

muffin - ditto all the others count day one when it was full flow. 

misse - glad your acu is helping with the bleeds - i really didnt get on with it to be honest and hated it - more to do with the person and her technique more than anything i think. i have reflexology now. 

as for me - and how sad is this - i did my first test stick on my CBFM this morning!!!! woohoo!!!! i know i ovulate about day 14-16 and its started me on day 6! so will be testing for a while yet, but like he fact that it gives you a high fertiltiy thing so you know that you should be doing it then before ovulation. .

heloo to everyone. and TFI FRIDAY!!!!!  im off to have a few   tonite and tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies!

Glad you like the CBFM Kitten and hope it brings you happiness!!

Hope you are all well and looking forward to the long weekend!  Can't wait to escape today and get the extra cheeky day off!

Back to 2 bars on the CBFM today so will give DH a rest tonight :0)

T


----------



## muffin1302

Hey ladies, I'm not able to do personals at the minute, I'm on one of my missions to sort out my own fertility    I'm like a woman possessed, I'm sure my GP hates Google!!!!

Thought you may be interested in this

http://www.askbaby.com/fertility-boosting-foods.htm

I just bought some manuka honey after researching glamis's aptimist. Thought I'd listen to my GP and not take loads of supplements for a while - as he's doing everything to help me but it doesnt mean I cant get certain vitamins other ways.

/links


----------



## muffin1302

http://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/trying/getting_body_ready/honey_helps_conception.asp

/links


----------



## muffin1302

http://www.mirror.co.uk/life-style/sex-health/2009/06/23/amazing-fertility-boosting-food-plan-115875-21463406/

Sorry told you I was on a mission 

/links


----------



## Trolley

Thanks for the links Muffin - it will help my day go quicker having something good to read :0)


----------



## Vaudelin

Thanks Muffin.  I have tried royal jelly from Apitherapy for a couple of months but might look at the Aptimist.  I'm not sure how long you should try these products for before deciding they are not for you?  I think I will just have a go at everything!


----------



## glamis

afternoon everyone

sorry for being so quiet, having our bath done so l cannot hear myself think, and having baths elsewhere   

just wanted to let you all know that l am sending you all   

afm the next 2 weeks cannot go by fast enough    as test day is the 8th hopefully if af doesn't turn up


----------



## Trolley

Fingers crossed for you Glamis . . I will know by the end of next week if our efforts this week have worked!

I have a wedding to go to next Saturday so fingers crossed I won't be able to drink!! :0)

T


----------



## LisaD*

Thanks muffin I know what I'll be reading this afternoon   

Good luck Trolley & Glamis sending you both lots of     

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're all looking forward to a nice long weekend I know I am!   

 got me last night but I'm feeling really positive about everything at the moment. I'm looking forward to a few glasses of wine this weekend then I'm gonna concentrate on my fitness and look forward to lots of BMS in a couple of weeks time.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## Trolley

Good for you LisaD and sending the PM thoughts right back at ya!! :0)

We will ALL get there . . .

T


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. There seems to be a lot of PMA on here today.

Muffin you have been a very busy lady doing research.   I have been tring from the start of the year to adjust my diet and my hubbys and add in all the extras. Only problem is i am a veggie and dont eat meat or fish. I was doing some research myself but cant find anything on what to substitute these foods for so that i get the balance right.

trolley and Glamis good luck. sending you loads of       

LisaD enjoy a few drinks at the weekend huni. Glad you are feeling so positive.  

Kitten good luck with the CB monitor huni.     

A big hi to Ishortstuff, daxcat, liggsy, princess and anyone else i've missed. thank goodness it is friday, so looking forward to the long weekend. Mind you it will be busy, my nephew is 1 on Sunday and i have to do all the baking for his party.

Sending you all big     and plenty of   .

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

MissE, If you're watching what you're eating, I'm sure you are doing all the right things.
I think the main things you need from meat are protein and iron. Other things have them in apart from meat - like lentils, peas and beans, eggs, cheese, nuts and seeds, milk for protein - and spinach, sunflower seeds, cherries, dried fruits, prunes, green leafy vegetables, brocolli, parsley, pumpkin, nuts oatmeal for iron. (this info is according to my zita west book) I have a friend who is veggie but eats all the wrong things - no vegetables!!


----------



## daxcat

Wow you've been busy today ladies!!!   

Muffin - thanks for that. It's very reassuring to know that we eat most of those things reguarly! I also started aptimist this month although started royal jelly last month. Think I'll add extra bee pollen to the list. We have a guy nearby that keeps bees so I'm off this afternoon to get some more honey! Interesting that you shouldn't have more than 45g of protein though as it can stop implantation. Gonna try and stick to that too!!!

Vaudelin - hope you're well. I've decided to try each new addition to my diet for 3 months to see if it works. If not I'll change it for something else. I swear a baby would be less expensive than all these supplements!!!

Glamis and trolley - I hope you get good news this month   

LisaD - glad to hear you so positive, it's a shame the    turned up but at least you can have a couple of drinks on this fab long weekend and I'm sure this will be your month. XXX

MissE - I'm sure you already do but can you take a supplement to provide the vitamins you can't get in meat and fish? Sounds like fun on sunday but big    if you're not looking forwards to being around a LO. XXX

Hi Ishortstuff, Liggsy, suzdee - hope you're all well and loving it not raining for 5 mins today!!!!!

I'm still only on day 9 so going to have a couple of drinks tonight and maybe a barbie. Got some of those instant bbq's at B&Q today for 50p each. Figured that sometimes we only want a burger and it's so much faffing about to do the whole bbq thing properly! Told DH today that tommorow is the start of BMS and his poor little face fell and his shoulders slumped. I on the other hand wet myself (not literally LOL) laughing at him. Our poor men folk eh, the hardship!!!!!

Love to you all, we CAN and WILL do it this month.  
Shelley XXXXX


----------



## liggsy

Afternoon girls,  yay its friday!!!! roll on 5pm thats all i can say   

Trolley, bet your dh is glad he can have a rest now    lets hope you never have to do it for this reason again    funny how natural 2ww is no where near as stressful as tx 2ww hey? loads of luck and    to you hun x

And to you glamis       

Muffin, thanks for the links, have had a good read    not sure if i should be mixing more supplements with all the chinese ones im on though    maybe wait until i can stop these.
What do you think of the zita west book? is it worth buying? i have her relaxation/meditation cd for ivf, its great, im sure it can still be used in natural cycle though hey? x

LisaD, sorry the witch got you hunny, but lovely to hear you are feeling positive and looking forward. Hoping next month will be your month    enjoy your wine x

MissE, good luck with the baking! that will be fun, hope you get to enjoy eating some of what you bake too, have a lovely time x

Daxcat,    at your dh, i know that look. They are so hard done by arent they    Enjoy your bbq and wine, thats a great idea, when we fancied just burger we had to fire up the big gas bbq, bit pointless really   

Im so glad its Friday! and a long weekend too yippee. Have few nice days planned with family as dh has to go away on sunday for work    every year this bank hol is stolen by a stupid confrence! And im sure we are going to miss ov this month    im on cd14 now and no signs of ov. I did look at buying one of those cb monitors last night, then my friend came round (28 weeks pg after trying for 8 years   ) and she has 1 that she has never used so she is giving it to me, how nice. Her sister bought it for her she said, she never bothered using it as didnt think she ever ovd, obviously she did   
Have a lovely weekend girls xxx


----------



## Trolley

Afternoon girls!!

Liggsy - fab news on the free monitor!!!  MY DH is self employed so works every weekend but has Monday off so we can have lunch with friends :0)

Daxcat - hope it stays dry for your BBQ and my DH is exactly the same!!

MissE - all round to yours by the sound of it at cake o' clock!

Huge waves to lshortstuff, Glamis, Vaudelin & Muffin

Hope you all enjoy your weekends and keep the PMA going ladies - strength in numbers :0)

T


----------



## glamis

good morning all

hope you all are well

loving the pma ladies, keep going   

got a bit of af pain in my back so it is not looking hopeful for me already    even though l am only roughly 6dpo


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Glamis hang in there huni. Sending you loads of       

Trolley pop round anytime, i'm going to go now and get the cake baking underway. The kitchen will be like a bakery shop by the end of the day.  

Muffin thanks for all that info. You have been such a busy lady. Me and DH have been trying really hard to get more fruit and veggies into our diet. I have alos been drinking protein drinks cos the acu doc thinks my body could be lacking in protein with not eating meat or fish. YUCK!!!!!!!! But needs must.  

liggsy have a lovely time this weekend with you family.  

Daxcat hope you had a nice evening and a lovely BBQ.  I have been taking stacks of supplements to try to be sure i'm getting everything i need. I think the whole country can hear me rattling.   

Well ladies, just typical!!! My monitor changed to high fertility this morning........eventually but i wont see it hit peak cos i have only one more stick left. I have used a box of 20 this cycle so DH will be kept busy this weekend.    

A big hi to everyone else. Thinking of you all. Have a lovely bank holiday weekend.   

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Hi ladies, 

MissE - have fun with your baking and    this weekend. Sounds like a wonderful combination!!!

Glamis -    Hope the witch stays away for you. XXX

Trolley - hope you're well. My DH is self employed too and works every day. Sometimes I can drag him away for a while but not often. Your mondays off sound nice though! XXX

Liggsy -hope you have fun with your family this weekend. Even if nothing happens this month it's great that you have a monitor now. Lets hope it's a lucky charm!!!

Muffin - hope you're OK after that mammoth researching session. Great info thanks. I've printed some of it out and went and brought the bits we weren't eating yesterday so we should be now eating everything on the list!!!

Hi Vaudelin, Kitten, Ishortstuff and suzdee.    Hope you're all well. XXX

WE HAD SOME SUNSHINE THIS MORNING!!!! Honestly we really did. I nearly fainted when I saw it!
Had fun with the barbie last night, it was so nice not to have to do the big barbie just for the sake of a couple of burgers. Washed it all down with some nice vodka and diet coke. Yum!
My monitor is finally saying possible today so we're onto every other day now. It reckons the 1st will be my highest and if so that'll be day 14 instead of the usual day 21! Looks like the agnus castus might be doing it's job after all. I can only hope. I'm now convinced that it's the short luteal phase causing me issues. Maybe this month will be the one!!!!

Love and    to all you lovely TTC naturally girls. XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## muffin1302

Hello everyone   

LisaD   Sorry AF got you but good to hear you're feeling positive     

Liggsy, any sign of ovulation yet? Very nice of your friend to give you the monitor. Was her BFP through treatment or did she get lucky with a natural bfp after 8 years? (You dont need to answer that if you think I'm being too nosey   )

Hey Trolley hope you're having a good weekend x

Glamis  Its so early to loose hope     Just remember AF symptoms are soooooo similar to pregnancy symptoms. I hate the 2ww, I cant think about anything else. Hoping the 8th comes round quick x

Ishortstuff have you had any luck with your monitor?     

Kitten hope you dont feel rough after your drinks last night x   

Vaudelin, I'm always going through phases of trying new things but to be honest I probably dont take them long enough to see if they make a difference. I'm definatley sticking with the pinapple juice, I'm convinced that helped me get my BFP (along with accupuncture and giving up smoking)

Hello MissE, have fun with the baking. I found some 'scary faces' cupcakes in my good food magazine today and they look amazing so I'm going to have a go at them this week to take to monkey world next weekend.

Daxcat good to see your cycles are settling down   Did have a problem with irregular cycles before your miscarriage? I seem to be every 28 days, even after surgery a couple years ago to take a fibroid out I didnt bleed until I was due to!! Are you charting to find out if you have a short luteal phase? 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. Hello to everyone I havent mentioned


----------



## Hoping123

Hi everyone,
hope you don't mind me joining in with your group, am very new to this website so hope it is ok to do this.  I thought I could handle my ttc journey on my own and today I realised that I can't!  
Have been ttc for over three years now, and really thought this was "the month" but today have woken up with pressure in my stomach meaning AF is on her way!
Sorry to be moaney but having a bad day, DH has gone out to escape me so hoping I can tune into some of your pma and pick myself up again!
I will probably be ok again in a few days once AF has definitely turned up as can   again for next month but just feel in limbo right now and hope to meet some like minded people on here.


----------



## muffin1302

Hey Hoping, feel free to moan away. We know how you feel


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies!

Cooking a HUGE roast today!

MissE & Daxcat - glad you both got to Ov this month :0)

Daxcat - I have a short LP too so started using the Cyclogest on Friday night.  Am only a week into taking the Agnus Castus so intrigued to see if it makes a difference to me

Muffin1302 - how much pineapple juice did you drink - I tried it with my IVF but wasn't sure how much I should have been drinking!

Welcome Hoping123 and you are i the right place - feel free to moan away - we all get those days believe me!  It's a rollercoaster and we all know how you feel!

Liggsy - hope you are loving the CBFM!

Enjoy the long weekend ladies and sending you all positive thoughts - remember that it will happen for us of us - we just all need to find the piece of the puzzle that's missing so it all clicks into place :0)  

T


----------



## muffin1302

I was drinking at least a glass a day (not from concentrate) i know morrisons do it, I had the one with mango.


----------



## muffin1302

I think I might wipe myself from ********. Why do people always say stupid insensitive things about hating pregnancy or swapping babies for holidays I'm so ****** off I've had to have a rant here or I will start saying something and loose more friends over our lack of babies


----------



## Trolley

Muffin I know . . . my friends put daily photos of their babies on there - ugh!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Welcome Hoping123, the ladies are lovely and we are all here for a shoulder to cry on  for you. Sending you loads of           .

Trolley i am drinking a glass of pineapple juice a day too. Again not from concentrate. Tesco do their own  or tropicana does one. I dont know if i ov'd. I had a high on my monitor yesterday for the first time and today it is low again. Dont know what is going on with my body.   

Muffin i'm sorry you are having a hard time with people posting stupid things on ********. People really are insensitive. Sending you big hugs.     

A big hi to all the other ladies. Hope you are all enjoying the weekend. I'm just back form my nephews 1st b'day party. The profiteroles and cupcakes went down a treat.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Muffin, my friend is pg naturally, she still cant quite beleive it bless her. She had 1 IUI cycle that was cancelled as she never grew a follie past 10mm after 2 weeks of stimms, its a miracle she is pg at all, so im taking my hope from her, if it can happen for her it can happen for anyone! She said her sis bought her the cb monitor 2 months before she got pg, she never even opened it as she didnt think she ov'd, she has now given me the monitor so im    it works for me, although im actually going to use it     
I hate ** for the same reason hun, i hardly go on there now, really annoys me    have a nice bank hold hun xx

Trolley, how are you hun? enjoy your day tomorrow, nice that dh is taking the day  off too. I havent started with the monitor yet, am already on cd16 and still not ov'd but dh is away until thursday now    was hoping i would have ov'd today. Will start it fresh next month, need to read the instructions too    xx

Hoping123, welcome to the thread, you will find it so helpful hun, dont go through it alone   

MissE, glad your cakes went down well. i made a gluten free chocolate brownie cake today and i have to say its the nicest cake ive ever made, even if i do say so myself    i also drink pineapple juice, love it too, just hope it starts working xx

Daxcat, thats s good sign hun, fingers crossed this is your month   xx

Glamis, dont lose hope yet hun, sooooo annoying but af pains and pg pains are the same i belweive, its just another way to torture us, fingers crossed for you hun xx

Hello to everyone else too, hope you are all enjoying the long weekend.
Well ive had another 2 friends announce they are pg for the 2nd time this weekend, cant help feeling jealous and bitter, hate feeling like that too    another friend had her 2nd baby on thursday, i got "the text" and had to send nice congrats but really didnt feel it, i hate that feeling, i was sooooo excited when she had her 1st but this time just bugged me as she knew about our ivf etc and still moaned all the way thru pg    then said, we only did it once to get caught    sooooo annoying!
Sorry for moan girls, am off to bed now, im pooped been a busy weekend. enjoy tomorrow, night girls xxx


----------



## kitten77

hey everyone - bank hols....nice...boo that been invited to the park by DH family and all their kids! argh...but will be nice to get out.

liggsy - boo on the pregnancy annoucemnets, they dont get any easier do they. but sooooo annoying when they moan about it. 

and the whole ******** thing - yep just looked this morning and more baby photos on there - its never ending. 

sorry for lack of personals, but DH is cooking me a big fry up (so much for eating healhty!) and i can smell its nearly ready - yum yum.

so off i go - and eat!!!

back to work tomorrow - boo so will have more time to speak then - enjoy the extra day xx


----------



## muffin1302

Kitten enjoy the fry up! You're making me hungry now.   

Liggsy, I fell pregnant naturally after 5 years trying with DH with no luck and about 5 years 'not trying' but not using contraception with my ex's. I never believed all these people who told me that you will stop trying and it will happen, I was ready to punch the next person who told me about a miracle story! Sure enough, I got pregnant while down regging for IVF coz I forgot about trying!! Problem is its not easy to stop trying to get pregnant when its the only thing you want!!   Hope the monitor works for you xx

MissE glad the party went ok. 

Trolley, its awful isnt it. I know people dont mean anything personally to me by their comments etc but when I was pregnant I never put anything on ******** due to having 2 friends in a similar position.

Sorry for my rant yesterday. I was fuming and had to get it off my chest before DH and I end up argueing!! Feeling a bit calmer now!! I have now finished AF so we are going to start trying again today hopefully


----------



## Hoping123

Thank you all for your welcome, I feel a lot better today although no idea what my body is doing as feel fine now and no sign of AF so still   for a miracle!
******** and friends can be tough, my friend has had five children and each time she tells me how much of an accident they were, the last one she used a condom and morning after pill and still had a healthy baby girl - there is no justice in this world!  When I told her about my miscarriage she didn't know what to say and now we hardly talk at all.

Do you guys drink pineapple juice all the time or just at certain times in the month?
I hope you all have an enjoyable rest of the day.


----------



## muffin1302

Hoping I drink it all the time athough if I run out in the early days of the month I'm not worried. Not sure whether you should drink it all month or just the 2nd couple weeks


----------



## Hoping123

Thanks Muffin, sorry you are going through the mill at the moment but here's hoping you get the baby you long for.  Do you just post on this thread or is it normal to be part of more than one?  Sorry, as you can tell I am very new to all of this!


----------



## muffin1302

I post on this thread and my previous cycle buddy thread as I have got to know them all. you can be part of as many as you like x


----------



## daxcat

Hi Hoping - welcome to the thread. Glad you're feeling better today, you shouldn't go through this TTC nightmare alone, we're all here to moan, rant or rave at. That's what we're here for !!!

Muffin - glad you're calmer today! I hate the constant baby obsession on ******** and don't use it anymore. I only have the pineapple juice in the 2WW, but if you read up on it there are so many conflicting theories!!

Kitten - hope the fry up was nice -yum!!!!

Liggsy - it sucks having everyone around you announcing they're pregnant. It makes you feel so bad for hating them!!!

MissE - glad the party was fun and the baking went down a treat!

Trolley, glamis, vaudelin ans suzdee    Hope you're all well. XXX

My monitor changed it's mind yesterday morning from possible to high fertility so we've been busy this weekend.    Doesn't say I'll peak until wednesday but advises every day on high fertility so DH now has massive depression!!! LOL!! 
Hope everyones having a lovely weekend, I'm off to make sunday lunch - just wish I could get rid of the hangover!!   

Love to you all. XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Hoping123

Muffin - thank you for that

Daxcat - good luck for the next few days, it does make me laugh when men complaining about having to "do it" so much, aren't they the ones that are meant to want it all the time?  Hope your lunch helps the hangover!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are enjoying the BH. The weather has been lovely here today, i have been out sitting in the garden reading my book.

Muffin glad you are feeling a bit calmer today huni. So good that you can start trying again. Have fun and hope it brings you the baby you desire.   

Daxcat hope the hangover has gone. Sounds like you have a busy few days ahead of you.    Have fun, keeping everything crossed.

Hoping how are you today huni? I drink a glass of pineapple juice every day with my brekkie.

Kitten hope you enjoyed your fry up. I made DH a fry for his lunch today. It sucks having to go back to work tomorrow.

liggsy it is hard hearing other peoples good news. Sending you big hugs. Hang in there huni, hoping one day soon we will be the ones announcing our good news.       

Glamis, trolley, vaudelin, suzdee, princess, ishortstuff sending you all a big    Hope you are well.

Sending you all    and   .

Emma xx


----------



## glamis

evening all

hope you all well

sorry for being awol but still not fully at home due to the bath situ, plus today l have a headache of note and nothing is shifting it, it feels like a tonnes of bricks are on my head   

back to work tomorrow so will have more time of personals, sorry 

but l do think of you all


----------



## Trolley

Hi girls,

Crikey you girls have been busy over the last few days!!  Hope you all enjoyed the BH!

Liggsy - it's hideous when you get that announcement from friends.  My friend arrived with her 3 month old yesterday which was hard but I did well I think although I think she could have taken less time in giving me the details of the actual birth!  TMI!

Daxcat - my DH is the same - he has a moan at me saying that the horizontal refreshment is either feast or famine :0)

Sorry I don't have time to write more personals but back in work today.  Huge Hello to all you girls!!!

AF due in 2 days and I'm on the Cyclogest so let's see what happens . . no symptoms yet which is weird and I have normally had PMT and the odd spot appearing by now . . .

T


----------



## LisaD*

Good luck Trolley! Hope this is your month! Not having PMT is a very good sign!      

Glamis - hope your headache has gone   

Hi to everyone else! Hope you all enjoyed the long weekend! Catch up with you all soon really need to do some work   xxxx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Lisa I hope that you're right honey - it didn't occur to me until today that I haven't bitten anyone's head off yet and my telltale spot that I get on my chin hasn't materialised :0)  Perhaps I'm just living in hope!


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, hope you have all had a lovely BH weekend.

Trolley, that sounds like a good sign to me    hope the cyclogest does the trick.    
Ah, bet that was tough with your friends baby, well done for coping so well though, its just so hard.    Everything crossed that will be you soon    x

Muffin, im glad you said that, i hate being told to relax and stop trying and it will happen, i know its probably true but as you say, forgetting it is impossible, its always on your mind as you want it so bad, i just dont know how to stop trying    Thats mad what happened to you too, lets hope it happens again soon    x

Kitten, hope you enjoyed your fry up, yummy! boo for work indeed, i didnt want to come in today x

Hoping, i only really have pineapple juice after ov, meant to be good for thickening womb lining, along with brazil nuts. Im sure its good to drink it every day though. How are you doing hun? you can join as many threads as you wish really, i am on my local thread and inbetween tx as got to know lots of the girls on there, its a fab site you will love it once you get used to it x

Daxcat, your poor dh    bet he wants to sling that monitor    god knows what mine will be like when i start using it next month    they make me laugh.

MissE, thanks hun, i too hope we will all be in that position soon   . Glad you enjoyed your day chilling in the garden with book, sounds fab x

Glamis, sorry about the bad head, hope your feeling better today x

LisaD, very good of you to work instead of being on FF    id rather be on here and work just gets in the way   

At least its nearly home time! Got my 2nd acu session tonight, looking forward to that, not fussed on taking all these pills though, need to ask how long i have to take them for, there are just soooo many.
We had a lovely weekend, took the dogs out on sunday to delamere forest, that was good fun, then to blackpool yesterday, they loved chasing the seagulls on the beach    they are spoilt pooches!
Walked for about 7 hours in total yesterday so am pooped today, need early night me thinks.

ARe the monitors easy to set up? not bothering this month as i still havent ov'd, day 19 i think it is now, temps are still low and dh away so no point    Looking forward to startiing it next month though, should open it and read the instructions maybe


----------



## muffin1302

Liggsy, you need to set up your monitor on day 1. It will then tell you what days to test (you cant test unless it wants you to) They're easy to set up once you've understood the instructions. It confused me a bit at first, I'm sure if you get stuck one of the others will talk you thorugh it. I cant remember how to do it, its ages since I had one.

Hello everyone else,   I cant stop long, you will think I'm mad but I'm decorating the nursery. I wasnt going to do it when I fell pregnant as I was worried about harming the baby but its a hideous mustard yellow at the min so I thought I'd get it done while I'm not pregnant anymore   Might just paint the walls and not put the border up until I get my BFP, then it wont be upsetting every time I go in there. Then all I need to do is replace the carpet and put the funiture up.... just need to get that BFP now


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Muffin hoping the decorating the nursery brings the baby shortly after.    

liggsy you set your monitor up on day 1 of you af. You hold the m button for a few seconds until you see a 1 on the screen. Then every day you just turn it on, it counts the days and will show you a piccie of the pee sticks on the day it wants you to test.

Trolley that sounds good huni, lets hope the ugly witch stays away. Bring on the bfps.     

Lisa hope you are well. You are so good doing some work.  

Glamis hope you are feeling better today and the headache has gone away.

Daxcat hope you are ok huni. 

A big hi to everyone else. Must dash, have a cake in the oven.

Sending you all loads of love.

Emma xx


----------



## glamis

morning all

hope you are well

apologies for the lack of personals, had some pain yesterday so was panicing   

the sun is shinning here in surrey so hope it is there for you all too!    

sending Trolley tonnes of


----------



## Trolley

Hi Girls and thanks for all the positive thoughts - you are all FAB!!

Liggsy - how did 2nd acu go?  Wish I was still going . . .  The monitor is SO easy hun - you will soon get the hang of it :0)

Muffin1302 - we have just decorated our spare room and I have kept it all in white/china white just in case I get that BFP too!!!

Glamis - are you feeling better honey?  Sun is shining is East Sussex too and I am looking at the sea wishing I wasn't stuck in an office!

Hi to LisaD, Hoping & Daxcat!!

Had friends rounds for dinner last night so tired today - I only had 1/2 glass of vino to be sociable!

AF due tomorrow and still no signs so maybe the Cyclogest is working (if only to delay AF).

Fingers crossed that I won't be drinking at the wedding on Saturday either!!!

T


----------



## muffin1302

Hope AF stays away for you Trolley xx   We could do with another BFP on this board


----------



## LisaD*

Ooh good luck Trolley!          Hope she stays away!!!!!

Hi to everyone else...still trying to work but just had to pop on to catch up with your posts!   xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Hope you get that bfp this month trolley - are you testing tommorow?

I'm starting to get our spare room ready just in case. I figured I wouldn't want to be lifting and moving stuff if I ever do get another bfp! I think if it happened I'd sit still and not move until 12 weeks just in case!!!!!

Another night of   tonight as I'm on peak fertility today. I've been doing the sticks as well and they seem to agree with the monitor so hoping this will be our month. I'ma big believer in agnus castus now as I'm usually day 18-21 and taking it for a month seems to have made it day 14-15 so yipee for agnus castus LOL!!!

Hope you're all well, back later for personals - got to finish cleaning the house!

Love Shelley. XXX


----------



## Trolley

WOW Shelley that's fab!!!  I started Agnus C but stopped when I ovulated just in case it did some harm  I have no idea but will start it again in AF arrives . . .

Won't test tomorrow - I'm way too chicken to do that . . . . I would need to be almost a week late to test as I like to live in hope :0)  Sad I know!  I would rather AF arrive than get another BFN on a stick . .

Have fun tonight ;0)

T


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, will keep    that af stays away and doesnt come back for a good nine months    you cant leave us all in suspense for a week    i really hope this is your month      
Acu was great thanks, really loving the relaxing for an hour, almost fell asleep this time    he put this infared heat lamp over my tummy too, it was brill, i want 1    still havent ovd though    dont think im going to this month xx

Shelley, good idea with the decorating. Have fun tonight    this is your month too. That agnus castus seems to be doing the trick, think ill be trying that after ive finished all the chinese meds, dont think they should be mixed. xx

LisaD, cant keep away eh    work comes 2nd to FF, they should just accept that   

Glamis, hope the pain has gone hun x

MissE, thanks for explaining about the monitor, glad i didnt just go and turn it on now to mess with it    will wait for day 1! 
How was your cake? baking a cake on a tuesday night mmmmm

Muffin, thanks for info on setting up monitor too    Ah decorating the nursery, think its a good idea to keep it plain for now, i would just keep going in there if it was fully decorated. Lets hope it brings on a bfp for you hun      

Hello to everyone else too, hope you are all well. Half way through the week already!

I enjoyed acu again last night, last week my body felt totally relaxed but my head would not switch off, so this week he stuck a needle in my brow centre too, felt wierd but really helped, was mega relaxed and almost fell asleep this week   
Has anyone tried reflexology as well? i really want to try that too but dont know if can be done along side acu?   
Im so glad i found this thread (thanks trolley   )


----------



## Trolley

Liggsy you are welcome and I am LOVING the sound of your acu man!!!!  How cool is he with heat lamps and needles between the brows!!!!

As I have said before, we all just need to find the missing piece of the puzzle and we will all have our BFP's, be decorating our nurseries and moaning about swollen ankles  :0)  !!!

MissE - I need to move closer to you with all the cake baking you do!!!!#

Love to you all!

T
x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Trolley keeping everything crossed for you huni that af stays away. We really need some more bfps. You are so good holding out on testing.        I'm baking cos i'm heading out this evening to my local infertility support group. I always like to bring the girls a wee treat.   Made them choccie cake and rocky roads.

liggsy so glad you are enjoying acu. I love it and always have a wee doze during the hour i'm there. The heat lamp is brill, isn't it. It is so cosy.

Shelley have fun tonight huni. Hoping this is your month.        

LisaD hope you are well huni. Work is far less important than FF huni, i love having a wee skive during the day to sneak on and see what everyone is up to.  

Muffin did you get the decorating finished huni? I'm sure it will be lovely.  

Glamis really hoping the pain has settled huni.  

A big hi to everyone else. I must dash cos i have to be at the group meeting for 7.30. Chat later my lovelies.

Emma xx


----------



## glamis

good morning everyone

hope you are all have a good day

sorry for being rubbish at personals, still without a bath and getting quite fed up of it now

plus getting af pains in the front this morning so just wanna    yet it is only cd22 ~ where is everyone else in their cycles, or is my brain just in a fuzzle   

thinking of you all and sending tonnes of   

trolley


----------



## yaya

Hello ladies, mind if I join you?

I've been ttc for 2 years now and my cycle is just starting to get back to normal after a mc 3-4 months ago. We have one funded shot at IVF next month, but am TTC naturally until then. I’m currently 8 days into the 2ww and feel like I'm going a bit mad, analysing every little twinge. Keeping fingers crossed things will work out this month, as I have mixed feelings about the IVF. Have any of you been through IVF?

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww. 

xx


----------



## Trolley

Hi YaYa and welcome!

I had 2 cycles so if you have any questions please ask!

T


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Yaya, welcome to the thread hun. Sorry to hear about your MC    I have also been through 2 rounds of IVF so please ask away if you have any questions at all. Lots of luck for this month    you wont even need the IVF hun xx

Trolley, how are you doing hun? hope the witch is still away and not thinking of showing her face       how are you feeling?

MissE, your very good baking caked for your fellow FF's. How was the group? hope your yummy cakes went down well, im sure they did. xx

Glamis, hope the pains are not af hun. I am cd20 and STILL not ovulated   

Muffin, how are you today? did you finish the decorating hun? x

Hello to everyone else too, hope you are all good today   

Well cd20 and still no ov for me   , i hope this damn IVF hasnt ruined my natural cycle. Better luck next month for me then   
Was a fun night last night, my sis and i have been after roller boots for ages    anyway i found some on amazon, the old retro type we had when we were kids. They were delivered yesterday, we had fun skating round the house in them for practice (wooden floors come in handy) more fun with Jock chasing us barking at the wheels    need a bit more practice in the house before we venture outside i think. Plus some protective gear for when we fall over, which we will


----------



## kitten77

hey all, sorry this is gonna be a bit of a me post as i need to get this down....

....i started the CBFM this month and yesterday i got two bars - which was day 11, which i thot was weird as i usually ovulate on day 16....so thot, ok wont BMS tonite as dont want to 'waste' the sperm as will prob have a high till day 16 (well 14 at least) - well...... 3 bars and the egg this morning!!!!! 

day 12 and im ovulating....what is this about  its usually day 16, so....this makes me wonder.....have i been doing it on the wrong time all this time?!?!?! i was usuing CB ovulation test sticks (the smiley face ones) and they gave me smile on day 16.....so now.....what does this mean  

could this be the month if it picks up more hormones than the sticks?  also can you get more than one day of full fertility 

im excitied, but annoyed that for all this time could have been doing it at the wrong time!!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

liggsy roller boots sound so cool. We had great fun on those when i was younger. Definitely need some knee and elbow pads incase you take a tumble.   My wee group was great yesterday. We all chatted about what stage we were at and had a wee catch up. They also got funding for therapeutic workshops to be held in our area. Thye are going to bring in speakers on nutrition, counselling, a life coach, alternative therapy specialist, relationships and depression. It sounds really interesting.

Trolley hope af is still staying away huni.

Yaya welcome to the thread. So sorry to hear about your mc huni.  The ladies are lovely and will give you loads of support. Hoping you will be lucky this month.    I've had a cycle of ICSI and a FET. If there is anything you need to know just ask. I'm waiting to start again but we are trying naturally in the meantime.

Catch up later ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies,

Liggsy - love the rollerboots idea!  Too funny!

Kitten77 - yes the CBFM is much more sensitive/accurate than the sticks so hopefully this will be your piece of the puzzle!

Sorry for lack of personals but manic at work.  Still no signs of AF but she usually arrives in the evening so we shall see :0)  At least being busy is stopping me from knicker checking!!  LOL!!

T


----------



## Hoping123

Trolley - hope AF still hasn't made an appearance
Yaya - hiya, I am also fairly new to this thread so whilst I am not on waiting list for IVF yet hopefully we can share our journeys.
Muffin/Liggsy/Daxcat/MissE - hope you are all well.

I haven't been on here for a few days as after stomach pains on Sunday no sign of AF so was starting to think that maybe my   had come true but then this morning had pink on toilet paper (tmi probably!) so now am really fed up thinking AF is back on her way.  My cycle is all over the place, for the last few months has been 21 days but has been known to be over four week so couldn't tell if I was really late or not but am now giving up again. Sorry to moan but I am really fed up again.  At work and just trying not to cry.


----------



## liggsy

MissE, that sounds great, very good to have something like that in your local area, makes a huge difference. Shame its not where i live, i would like something like that   

Trolley, being busy will help your day go quicker and true you wont have time to knicker check    

Hoping, ah sorry your feeling down hunny, it may be nothing, dont give up hope just yet, pink can mean implantaton too. Where are you in your cycle now then what day?    its not over for you xx

Kitten, how strange, maybe that is the whole reason it hasnt worked for you, wrong timing    i cant wait to start using mine next cycle now, sounds great if they are that sensitive    this is your month now then hun x

Yaya, i know lots of ladies your age and over who IVF has worked for, plus they allow you to have more embryos transfered than for younger people so slightly more chance there too.
i dodnt think it messed up your natural cycle but now im not sure, my last cycle failed in aug and i have gone back to charting bbt and so far have not ovd this month (cd20) never been this late before, temps are still low. I am going to start using the CBFM next cycle as the girls on here really recommend them, they are much more sensitive than the sticks which i also never got a + reading on whrn i used for a full month! Charting is good but only shows you after you have ovd the monitor tells you your peak days (right girls?) 
I never get much EWCM so dont really bother charting that   
If you are not emotionally ready to try IVF then dont do it hun, it is a stressful journey, but then again its a light at the end of the tunnel    on my 1st cycle i felt very excited about it, 2nd time i was not    
The jabs are not that bad really, 1st few hurt but once you get used to them they are ok. Hard choice to make i know but if you do decide to try IVF, get your PMA up it works wonders


----------



## daxcat

Morning ladies. Sounds like we need some PMA on this thread today!                                                      

Welcome yaya, always worth giving the natural route a go! Most people seem to use a monitor, the favourite seems to be the CB one.

Hoping -   . It's not over until it's over. I wish I could give you a big hug to make you feel better but instead have a great big cyber one.   

Trolley -    Hope the witch stays away for you. XXX

MissE - your group sounds lovely. I wish there was something like that near me! The speakers sound great and great news on the funding. XXX

Kitten - sorry you're down but as trolley said maybe this is the missing bit of the puzzle. You can ov at different times as well - have you changed anything? Supplements etc? Go for it tonight - they'll get there in time   . XXX

Liggsey - I love rollerskating, fall over way to much these days though! Maybe you're just ov'ing late this month. I have had some early and late ov's that are far from normal. Keep checking - it could just be being lazy! XXX

Glamis, Vaudelin, lisa and suzdee -    Hope you're well.

Finally got a positive on the opk's today so they do agree with my monitor. Maybe I'll start trusting it now! DH has been good as gold managing every day for the last week. He's quite relieved theres only 2 more days though! The porn I bought him seems to do the trick LOL!   
Been dieting like mad and actually lost 3.4lbs so far this week so liking that. Going crazy with hunger though!!!!.

Love to you all,
Shelley. XXXXX


----------



## Hoping123

Thank you girls, was feeling really down then I read your messages and it picked me up again!

Daxcat -  thank you for the cyber hug, I think AF is definitely on her way as stomatch pains are back and spotting is getting more but I don't really have much to complain about compared to some so   for next month.  Hope you are ok and think the porn is absolutely hilarious! Do you guys stop after you have ov'd or just keep going until AF arrives?

Liggsy- I think I am on day 23 (AF last arrived on 9th August but had spotting for a couple of days before that) but my cycle isn't regular.  Didn't use ovulation sticks this month so not even sure if I ov'd but used them the couple of months before that, first month of using got a +ve but then the second month nothing so kind of lost hope as really thought they would be the miracle cure.  But am going to buy pineapple juice and brazil nuts this weekend for me so just hope that makes a difference although to be honest all my test results came back ok anyway but you never know i guess.  DH has slightly low results so is on zinc. 

Yaya - I know nothing about IVF but sending you  anyway.


----------



## daxcat

Hoping - Glad you're feeling better. XXX We stop a couple of days after the positive on the ov monitor and sticks because poor DH is knackered by then!!!    He does manage every day from about day 10 to day 20 so I can't complain!!! Think he'll be lucky this month as monitor says peak yesterday and high today and the sticks are showing positive today so 2 or 3 more days of      and he gets a rest about day 18. Poor lad's tired! LOL.

Hope everyones having a good day,
Love to you all, Shelley.XXX


----------



## MissE

HI ladies, hope you have gotten some sun today.

Shelley you are hilarious huni. Laughed when i read about the porn.     Really hoping this is your month. Well done with the weight loss too, you must be really well behaved. I'm eating like a horse at the mo.

Hoping i hope you are feeling a bit better huni.   It is always hard when the witch rears her head. Stay strong sweetie, sending you loads of    and   . 

Kitten that is so strange. Maybe that is why things haven't been happening for you huni.   Fingers crossed this is your month.  

Yaya there are plenty of ladies who get pregnant at 39 or over. Try not to lose hope yet huni.  

Trolley      af stay away.

A big hi to ishortstuff, vaudelin, glamis, princess, suzdee and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Hi everyone, sorry for being AWOL but been in sunny Dorset visiting my parents.  Had a fab time.   

Unfortunately though I have totally screwed up my cycle.  I had a peak on CD9 and CD10 but on CD14 had horrendous AF pains and think I have yet another infection.    Pain so bad decided to stop all my meds.  Didn't think that 4 days of Cyclogest would affect my cycle but on CD18 I got the worst AF of my life!  Have totally messed up this month.  Anyway, am going back to see my private gynae and am going to ask for a laparoscopy to find out what is going on in there!    I had some reiki yesterday so am feeling happy and positive.  I will get there - I might be 45 when it happens but is going to happen!!! 

Welcome to the newbies - I hope you enjoy it here.  It is a fabulous thread.

Fingers crossed for everyone else, especially Trolley.  

 

Lots of love and      
xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Vaudelin - poor you!     

Why don't you see if they can fit a night vision web cam that runs off batteries (I've given this some thought!) so that you can have your wish and see whats going on all the time!!!

Hope you get the laproscopy done soon and next month is better for you. XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Shelley. XXX


----------



## Vaudelin

Thanks Shelley.  I feel better after that hug!   

How are you doing?  I have read the last few days of this thread quickly but have not taken it all in.

x


----------



## daxcat

I'm pretty good thanks Vaudelin, ov day today so poor DH has another chore to do. LOL! 
Actually managing to diet and lose weight at the moment with the cambridge diet, slow though with all my aptimist and brasil nuts hee hee! Also feeling really positive this month, but if it doesn't happen this month then theres always another try next month. Each month is a new chance - right! PMA, PMA, PMA!!!!!!! 

Have another massive hug -    or two!   XXXX

Shelley. XXX


----------



## muffin1302

Hello everyone, thought I'd check in before we set off for monkey world in the morning.     
I'm now on day 9 and we were supposed to be ttc tonight but DH is asleep on the sofa!!!   So its just me and my cat bubbles in bed tonight. 
I've been decorating all week, and have finally finished this morning, then we picked up DH's daughter and made some 'scary faces' cupcakes with green icing and sweets for the eyes, mouths etc. They're actually quite cool   So I've been on the go all day/week and this is the first time I have sat down for ages!!

Daxcat, well done on the weight loss. I really need to get my bum in gear and try loose some weight. I need to be in the right frame of mind to do it and at the minute I cant seem to find any motivation!! 
Its a good job you're here dishing out the PMA, sound like theres a few of us who need it   

Vaudelin   Hope havent got an infection and everything is ok x

Glamis and trolley   Hoping AF stays away xx      

Hello and welcome yaya. I only had the first lot of jabs to down regulate for ivf as I got a BFP but they're not as bad as I imagined (I'm needle phobic and I injected myself!!) but hopefully you wont need ivf      

Liggsy   I'm sure your cycle will settle soon xx

MissE your group sounds amazing, I wish i had one local. If you pick up any good tips along the way I'd love to hear them x

Hoping   Sorry you're feeling fed up x 

Hey Kitten, hope you feel better x

Princess are you still with us? x Hows the bump to be?   

Hello to anyone I forgot   Hope you're all doing well xxxx


One more sleep then we're off to monkey world!!!     Then we pick up our new kitten on the way home on Monday


----------



## Trolley

Morning Ladies,

Hi Vaudelin - so glad that you had a good time!!!  It's good to have you back!  Definately agree that you need to get yourself back to the gynae!!!

Hoping123 - hope you are feeling more positive today hun :0)

Morning Liggsy, Glamis,  Princess & Miss E!!!!

Daxcat - well done on the diet - I'm 'supposed' to be being good as I need to get into a bikini next week but it's so hard!!  At least work has been busy so I've not been picking too much!

Muffin - the cupcakes sound d'lish - so impressed with you girls baking!!!

Work is just NUTS!!!  Even my boss commented yesterday that he had never seen me so stressed!!!

Still no sign of AF and trying really  hard not to get my hopes up so still don't know if it's wine or water for me at the wedding tomorrow!!

Had a spray tan last night so I have oompa loompa feet that I need to take care of before my manicur tonight!!!

Love to you all

T


----------



## kitten77

hey everyone - its friday!!!!!!!!   

muffin - enjoy monkey world!! hope the weather is good for you. and hope you enjoy the scary cupcakes to!!! yum yum

Daxcat - very well done on the weightloss hun, take my hat off to you.  how are you finding it?  i joined sainsburys diet thing yesterday so it tracks how many calories you have had a day, and gives you a target etc. (first day and went over!! - so know this is gonna be hard!)

Vaudelin - not good on the infection, hope you havent   

Liggsy - oh no on the cycle, hope it settles!  

MissE - wahts your group have i missed something 

hello to everyone else.

can i ask - what fitness do people do in the 2ww?  i need to loose over a stone (not being modest here but i dont think i need to, im a size 12, eat healthy etc) but the scales say different and checked on computer and BMI is 26.6 so am classed as overweight and tells me i need to loose close to one and a half stone - anyway, im ovulating now (and still got my high fertility with egg thing) so still going for it with DH, but then what do you do in the 2ww? do you rest? as dont want to ruin anything if its actually worked!!!!! 


oooo trolley posted when i tried to post - im sorry trolley but had to laugh at the oompa loompa feet!!! hahahaha


----------



## glamis

morning all

been still without a bath but hopefully today it is being put in

hope you all well

trolley   

it has been the longest 2ww of my life and only 9 days into it for me!    so miserable with af pain just wanna   and my boobs are sore too!   

trying to do work but finding it very hard   

what is really bugging me is that l asked dh for us to try since last year and he kept getting my hopes up but when it came to actually stop the pill he changed his mind (3 times over) so now l am being concious that something is wrong and we cannot get pg ie due to my endo, age etc?


----------



## daxcat

Kitten - this is why I lose weight so slowly! I diet up to ov and then am just sensible during the 2ww so I only lose weight during the first two weeks of the month. Who'd be a woman eh!

Morning all - lets have some pma!!!                                                                    

Back later, love to you all,
Shelley. XXXXXXXX


----------



## kitten77

daxcat - so you stop all fitness in 2ww?  im worried to do any...you know just in case im lucky this month (havent been for last 4 years so i dont know why i think any other month would be any different  ) - im ok on the healthy eating but to loose weight i need to do fitness!!!! 

is it a good thing?


----------



## daxcat

Kitten, I think it's down to personal preference whether you exercise or not in the 2ww. Personally I think exercise is good all month long but in the 2ww I still cycle, use crosstrainer etc but I don't push myself unlike when it's not the 2ww if that makes sense! I'm always pushing myself on the crosstrainer when it's not the 2ww to do just 5 mins more, but in the 2ww I stick to the 30mins and slow down if it's really harsh. I also don't do any heavy lifting in the 2ww. 

But thats just me, I know some ladies do no exercise at all and some run 5 miles a day! Hope this helps. XXX

Hope everyones having a good day!XXXXXXX


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Loving all the PMA being splashed around here today, think we all need it           bit more for us there   

Trolley,    so glad AF is still away, i dont know how you can wait to test now, how late is she? Ooh decision on wether to drink tomorrow    just go with what you feel hun. Sorry work is so stressful for you, at least its Friday! yay xx

Daxcat, well done on the weight loss hun, not easy at all!    at the porn for your dh, the things we have to do eh    he is being very good keeping up with you for all that time though, just    it works this month for you now (i bet your dh thinks that too   ) xx

Hoping, glad you are feeling a little better hun    sorry your cycles are bit messed up too. I never got on with OPK sticks, never once got a + but always got a temp shift on bbt chart so i know i was oving. Im going to start using my CBFM next month, have yu thought about getting one? they are meant to be fab, far better than the sticks too. May be worth looking into hun xx

Vaudelin, sorry about your messed up cycle this month. Hope you dont have an infection. Good idea to go and see your gynae, hope they can help    how was the reiki? im thinking of trying that too, will try anything   

Muffin, have fun at monkey worls, sounds fab! cupcakes sound yummy too      to your dh for being asleep when he had duties to fulfill    ah enjoy picking up your new kitten too xx

Kitten, you dont sound overweight at size 12 and eating healthy (same as me) whats your height? wouldnt read too much into BMI, as long as you are healthy thats the main thing. You can still exercise during 2ww, just dont do anything too strenuous. I just walk with my puppy mostly   

Glamis, AF pain that early can be a good sign    plus with sore (.)(.) too       hope its not AF hunny xx

MissE, how are you today?

Hello to everyone else too   

Im off to friends wedding tonight, just the girls are going so should be a good night. I think im actually going to get hammered tonight, i havent had a proper drink in god knows how long. Even after last BFN only had the odd glass of wine. Think it may do me good   
Then again, i actually got a load of EWCM this morning which i never get, maybe the acu is working already? dont think anything will come from it as im already on day 21 so oving this late cant be good anyway can it?


----------



## muffin1302

Kitten I wouldnt stop completly. You still need moderate excercise even if you're preggers to keep your blood flowing. Try things like walking etc. I stopped everything and I think thats partly why I lost the baby as I have poor circulation anyway?? Dont know maybe I'm wrong??


----------



## muffin1302

ooh, liggsy I forgot to say DH woke me up at 1.30 saying 'you'll thank me in 9 months!!' Not exactly romantic but at least he's trying!!


----------



## daxcat

muffin1302 said:


> DH woke me up at 1.30 saying 'you'll thank me in 9 months!!' Not exactly romantic but at least he's trying!!


            

Fabulous Muffin LOL!!!


----------



## glamis

apologies for being so selfish, but l am sat here crying that af is on her way - the pain in my lower belly is quite obvious


----------



## liggsy

Muffin, you make me howl   how romantic at 1.30am    gotta love em

Kitten, i agree, i wouldnt do nothing at all during 2ww as you need the blood flowing to your uterus, i was told walking is the best thing to do xx


----------



## muffin1302

Glamis


----------



## Trolley

Oh Glamis I'm sending you HUGE cyber hugs honey . .  don't you give up - stay focussed and start planning for this month, although it does help to have a good cry and let it out :0(

Have a nice glass of vino tonight and lots of hugs from your DH.

We are all here for you . . .

T


----------



## daxcat

Glamis - gutted for you that this isn't your month. PMA for next month       

The only way I keep myself going is to remember that AF turning up means last month didn't work but is the first day of this months chance. XXX


----------



## Vaudelin

Glamis - it isn't over til it's over.  Lots of people get AF pains and are PG!     

As for exercise in the 2ww - I tend not to push myself as hard and don't do any stomach exercises at all.  I also avoid the power plate in the gym as you shouldn't use that if you are PG.  I do however remember reading a post on here about a lady who had to have IVF for all three children and wasn't trying for another - she said she had only had sex 3 times in 7 months and was hitting the gym hard 5 times a week and yes you've guessed it - she got her first ever natural pregnancy.  Also, my friend was pregnant and didn't know it and was still running hard every day - she went on to have a healthy little boy.  I really do believe if it is meant to be it is meant to be.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## muffin1302

I got AF pains for over a week before a positive test glamis x


----------



## daxcat

Glamis - when is your AF due?


----------



## liggsy

Glamis,    dont lose hope yet hunny, its not over until the witch shows up            lots of people get AF pains and go on to get a bfp, please try and keep positive hun xx


----------



## Princess xx

good luck glamis xxx


----------



## Trolley

Glamis the girls are absolutely right - don't panic just yet.  I have been having awful twinges on and off over the last few days and am just hoping it's not AF :0(

We are all with you honey . . . 

T


----------



## daxcat

Well thats me onto the 2ww now. DH is ever so happy that "breeding seasons over now!" and he can have a drink tonight as he's banned during peak times. LOL Should have tried today but he's on strike so    for me this month!

Who's happy it's friday? Yay for fridays!!!
Love to you all
Shelley. XXX


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry i haven't been on today. Work was totally mad and we were short staffed. I hope you are all well.

Glamis hang in there huni.    Its not over til af turns up.   

Trolley hoping af stays away huni.     

Shelley keeping everything crossed for your 2ww.          at your DH being on strike now.

Vaudelin sorry to hear your cycle was messed up this month. Hoping you dont have an infection. Hope you are ok today.  

Liggsy enjoy your friends wedding tonight, hope you have a lovely relaxing night. I'm fine thanks huni.  

Muffin         . He may not be very romantic waking you at that time of the morning but at least we should give him credit for trying.

Kitten i think to do some exercise during 2ww cant be a bad thing. As long as you dont overdo it.  

Princess   , hope you are ok.

A big hi to anyone i've missed. So glad it is friday and yay hooray the sun is out.

Sending you all big    and   .

Emma xx


----------



## glamis

thank you all so much for your kind words, it really means alot   

trolley ~ good luck to you too x 

princess ~ hope you scan goes well 

af is due Friday next week, so gosh knows how l can going to cope over the next 7 days


----------



## daxcat

Glamis - it is still a week, try and chill out a bit, I'm sure things will be fine and you can test in a weeks time, maybe you'll get that bfp then. XXXXXX

Trolley -    Have you tested again yet? Hope this is your month hon. XXX
MissE - wasn't it a lovely friday and it's supposed to continue over the weekend!    

Hi to all the other lovelies, had a naughty bbq tonight - couldn't resist it, it was sunny   
Early night though methinks, I'm shattered and we've got a new desperate housewives dvd - DH is addicted to it and I actually caught him the other day drinking chardonnay and watching it. Gaydar warning!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!

Shelley. XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Hoping123

Hello to you all and hope you are all enjoying this sunny, lovely weekend.

Glamis - hope you are ok and that AF doesn't make an appearance, how is the house going now?
Muffin - hope you had fun at Monkey World and those cakes sounded delicious.  Do you do home delivery?  
Shelley -  that this is your month, DH's are funny, they either complain not enough or too much!  Enjoy the DVD and chardonnay if you get it off him!
Liggsy - hope you enjoyed the wedding and didn't get too  
Trolley - I am sure you were also going to a wedding this weekend so hope was good whether you drank or not and that AF continues to stay away for you.

Hi to everyone else who is on here   

AFM - am still waiting for AF to start properly, wish she would hurry up so we can start again next month as my friend is giving me her lucky statue so  that will be my missing piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Vaudelin

Daxcat - your DH sounds so funny!   

Hoping - what is the lucky statute and has it been lucky fertility wise?

xx


----------



## Hoping123

Hi Vaudelin, the statue is of a religious person and has been given to about 6 or 7 women who were having problems getting pg and within a couple of months having the statue they were pg and kept the statue until they had healthly, little bubbas! I am not even that religious but my friend has such belief in it that I am willing to give it a go.  Have had to wait for over a year to get hold of the statue as each person has it for a while but I am next in line for it so just have to arrange to pick it up which I will do this week ready for my next cycle.  You may think i am   but if it works I will be so  !


----------



## Hoping123

Sorry Vaudelin, forgot to ask how you are atm? I was sorry to read that your cycle is messing around but hope that you managed to see your dr fairly soon and he can recommend something to sort it out.


----------



## Vaudelin

No, Hoping I do not think you are   !!!!  It could be the statute, it could be the positive thinking that goes with it, it could be magic who knows!  I would be willing to give anything a try if it was me.  

I'm not too bad thanks.  This month is totally out for me.  Still getting pains but can't get to my private gynae until 17 September.  I am not in agony so not too worried.  Had the worst AF of my life though.  I am going to ask her for a laparoscopy - this is the one procedure I have never had.  Meanwhile I am waiting for results of infection tests from Dr Gorgy, again, something else I really need checked.  Am feeling very positive and relaxed because for once I am not counting cycle days and not thinking about TTC.  I am drinking coffee and wine and enjoying myself for the first time in a long time!  Am also being totally rebellious and not taking my vitamins either - giving my body a bit of a rest from it all.

Thanks for asking.  How are you?  Has AF arrived yet?

xx


----------



## Hoping123

Sorry that this month is a right off but maybe ur body will  be even better next month after having a bit of a rest.  Hope your results all come back ok too.
I am ok, AF still hasn't arrived properly but am snapping at DH so she is definitely on her way!  Am going to start drinking pineapple juice this month (do u think it is really bad to have from concentrate as it tastes nicer?), get the statue, royal jelly for me and DH and not do ov sticks but just loads of random BMS at different times.  Just  that this wil work for me! x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Vaudelin i'm sorry this month is out for you but as hoping says maybe the wee rest will do your body wonders. Fingers crossed next month will bring you luck. Really hoping all is well with the tests results.  Hopefully your gynae will agree to the lap. I had a lap done in dec 08 and got my natural BFP a few months after so you never know it might help you huni.  

Hoping in think you have to try everything huni. You never know the statue might work for you      . I'm not the most religious myself but i do believe there is something in it. I have a St Gerard Majella relic pinned to my bra and i wear it every day. I also say the prayer to St gerard majella every night. He is the patron saint of mothers and hopefully some day it will help.

I'm so raging, the rain is on here.   Hoping it will go off later cos there is a party in the park beside me celebrating 400 years of the park. It is a bit like a continental market with loads of food stalls and fireworks. DH and i are going to go but would like it to dry up a bit first.

Emma xx


----------



## Hoping123

Morning!

MissE - hope the weather changed for you and that you were able to enjoy the event in the park and that generally you are in a good place atm.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all good.

Question please, after a lot of reading I have decided that I am going to take Royal jelly and DH will too (he isn't too sure but he will be persuaded!) so have been looking online and have found royal jelly capsules at a reasonable price but there are also royal jelly liquid.  I am thinking of both of us taking the capsules as is good for improving his count and will help me produce good quality eggs (haven't been told they are bad quality but figure it can't do much harm) but just wondered if anyone else had taken the capsules or whether I should go for the liquid?
xx


----------



## daxcat

Morning Hoping, I take aptimist and royal jelly daily, haven't heard about giving it to DH but I'm sure he'll be happy to take another tablet - NOT!
I didn't like the idea of the liquid and figured that the capsules were more convenient. Theres also pure royal jelly that you can get from norfolk, the same place I get the aptimist. It's www.purelyforyou.com I think the pure royal jelly is supposed to be better for you as it's purer!! I get the aptimist with added royal jelly and take a teaspoon a morning. It's yummy!!!

Hope everyone else is OK today and enjoying a lazy sunday. We're still in bed and just being lazy watching tv. More desperate housewives later but no chardonnay - DH had too much last night LOL!.

Shelley. XXX

/links


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies
Apologies for being AWOL for so long. I've had a scan through all the posts but haven't taken it all in although I remember laughing out loud a couple of times at the being woken at 1.30 and the desperate housewives and chardonnay comments  . Oh and of course conversations about kittens. How are the kittens? I want to get a kitten for my 16yr old to have as company but DH reckons he wouldn't like it. I know he's right   .

Things have been pretty busy here. We finally moved house and lost broadband for ages  (hence not being on ff). Really liking the new house. Move day was busy and of course AF decided that was a perfect day to show her face even though it was a week early. I guess the stress of moving must have got to me. Am now on 2ww. Have lost track of days a bit (clearly not focussing on ttc as much as usual!) but think AF due end of next week. The old (.)(.) are feeling pretty swollen. Still can't imagine I'll get a BFP after recent stress but have moments of hope. Keeping a fairly PMA though.

So, who is on 2ww at the moment and what test dates have we got coming up?     

Did anyone else really feel for Ffion Hague recently when it was widely reported about her miscarriages and ttc journey? I'm so grateful my DH isn't in the public eye and I don't have to deal with that kind of added pressure of publicity. 

Gotta go for now as have some things to sort online but I'll try and be around a bit more. 
Sxx


----------



## Trolley

Morning Ladies - just about to leave for work so I will try and do personals later today from work . . .

Wedding was fab  . . . . and I didn't drink - I am 5 days late now and still too scared to test - EEK!!!!  I'm nuts I know!  I will have to test tomorrow or Wednesday before I go to LA which is scaring me now too as my acu said she recommends not flying until 3 months has passed  . . . .  ARGH!!!  Trying desperately not to get my hopes up as I know it could be the Cyclogest holding AF off . . 

Had a fab wedding anniversary

Had a fab anniversary yesterday - DH took me to Brighton and we had early lunch at Jamie Oliver's - lots of nice booze on the menu but I stuck to OJ!!

Sorry about the 'me' post - will try and catch up with you all later :0)

Much love and PMA to you all!!!!

T


----------



## glamis

morning all

trolley           

still got no bath, it decided to spring a leak   

have tonnes to do at work, so best get my    in gear before l get sacked   

sending you all tonnes of


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls, sorry never got on all weekend, was hardly home    am pooped back in work today!

Trolley        please let us know when you do your test,    for BFP hun, well dont you for not drinking at the wedding, wish i had been that good    Glad you had a lovely anniversary too. Am    its a BFP and not the cyclogest hun, how many did you take? i still have 5 left from last tx, im thinking of using them next month, only 5 i know but worth a shot? xx

Glamis, sorry you still dont have a bath, how annoying! How are you feeling today?   af stays away for you hun xx      

Daxcat, thats too funny with your dh   , he doesnt mind getting in touch with his feminine side then    hope you enjoyed desperate housewives too xx

Hoping, that lucky statue sounds fab, i beleive in things like that, i think its how positive we feel that actually makes a difference, but whatever works, its got to be worth a try       i actually bought a fertility spell before my last tx, i know it didnt work, but the spell says will be pg within a year, so still time to work yet   

Vaudelin, glad you are having a bit of a break this month, cant be nice with messed up cycle, you enjoy your wine hun! hope you get your lap sorted at your apt soon xx

MissE, hope the rain buggered off for you and you were able to enjoy the party in the park xx

Suzdee, glad your move went well and you are enjoying the new house, such a stressful time but you never know      

  to everyone else too, sorry if ive missed anyone.
Had a lovely time at the wedding on friday, did get quite tipsy, mainly as i havent drank since april    it was a good night but i suffered all day sat, why do i bother drinking   
Had a lovely day out with the family and the dogs, we went to Betws-Y-Coed for the day, it was lovely, legs are sore today from all that up hill walking   
I have sorted out my FU apt after last failed tx, should have been 20th Sept but i requested a different consultant as i dont like the one o saw last time, he was poo, and he laughed at some of my questions    how dare he! so now Oct 18th, no rush but i want some more tests doing before even thinking about going again, Nk cell, hysteroscopy, any others anyone can think of thats worth having?? xxx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Liggsy I tarted using 1 at night from the day following ovulation so have been using them for 12 days now . . . . can't you tell your GP that you have a short LP to see if he will prescribe you some honey?

Feeling sick - not sure if it's anxiety or the horrible Cyclogest!!

T


----------



## Vaudelin

Trolley I think you should test NOW!!!!


----------



## muffin1302

Trolley I think you should test now too   Only coz I'm impatient!!   Hope its a BFP xxBy the way, It was my wedding anniversary yesterday too


----------



## Trolley

WOW Muffin snap!!!!  Hope you did something fab!

Do you all think I should test tomorrow then?  I'm terrified . . . . 

T


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, i have asked my GP for cyclogest, she is happy to prescribe but only on consultants say so, so have to wait fro my follow up apt in Oct and get them to write to my GP to say that i can have some    how bloody annoying! 
Yes, you have got to test tomorrow, its gone on long enough now    we are all very impatient and dying to know, i am    hard for a BFP hunny                 

Muffin, happy anniversary for yesterday xx


----------



## Trolley

You girls are so fab thank you!!!

Get ready in case there are tears and tantrums tomorrow :0)  I will do it when my husband gets up so he is there to distract me in that horrible 3 minute waiting time . . .  I hate those test sticks!!!

T


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, im dead nervous for you now hun


----------



## Trolley

UGH Liggsy it's all such a rollercoaster - I'm nervous as I had a BFP before (last year), got excited then no heartbeat at a 6 week scan so I am in pieces worrying in case this ever happens to me again . . 

On the up-side, 'IF' I do get a BFP then I will know that my eggs aren't 'too old' which is what my consultant told me . . .. with no proof!

Apologies that my posts have been about me today - my head is like scrambled egg with worry!!!

T


----------



## kitten77

Trolley - you ahve to test babe, its been 5 days over, you need to know! im very excited and have everything crossed for you       - let us know, and yes defo do it when DH is there.

must be the week for anniversarys - its mine on the 9th!!!!


----------



## Vaudelin

What day are you on now Trolley?  How long is your normal cycle?


----------



## Trolley

My cycle is 28 days and I am on day 33 now.  I ov'd on Day 19 as usual . . . . Is it too early for me to test?


----------



## Vaudelin

14 days since OV - I don't think so!  Tomorrow will be 15dpo.  I would DEFINITELY test tomorrow - don't know how you have held out for so long!


----------



## Hoping123

Hi,

Trolley - Absolutely everything crossed for you tmrw with the test, it would just be so great if you get BFP, you are doing so well not testing so   you will get the result we all want.

Liggsy - glad you had agood time at the wedding, I think it does us good to relax every now and again. Am still trying to get hold of my friend for the statue, would like it this week as AF is here so then ready for action at the weekend!   for your spell still to work and that your new consultant is nicer.

Suzdee- hope that this is your month,it is good you are not thinking about it so your body should be relaxed and you never know ....

 to everyone else.

AFM- AF is now in full flow so just waiting to try again, royal jelly capsules ordered yesterday so   that this wil do the trick, and get the statue in next few days too! xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Hoping - fingers crossed for you as well.  Do you have to "do" anything to the statue like touch it?


----------



## Hoping123

Vaudelin - you made me laugh!   I have no idea what i need to "do" to it, will ask when I pick it up whether it needs to come into the bedroom with us but think DH may find that a bit distracting! Will let you know and if it works will ask if it can be sent round the country to you guys. xx


----------



## Vaudelin

ooooh yes please!  After you get your BFP please put me on the list!  lol xxxx


----------



## Hoping123

All of you have been so great and stopped me going completely   some days so if it works, or should I say when (PMA, PMA, PMA) then I will definitely ask her.

Vaudeline - hope your cycle is settling down and that you are still enjoying the vino and coffee! xx


----------



## glamis

evening all

wanting to send trolley massive


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry i haven't been on all day. Have been really busy at work.

Trolley you definitely have to test huni. You have been so good holding out. Keeping everything crossed for you huni.           

Hoping fingers crossed the statue and the royal jelly make a difference huni.      

SuzDee glad all went well with the move and you are enjoying the new house.  

Glamis what a nightmare not having a bath for such a long time. Hope you are doing ok huni.  

Liggsy glad you had a nice time at the wedding huni

Vaudelin, kitten, shelley    ladies, hope all is well.

I had acu tonight, feeling really relaxed. Have come home armed with stack loads more herbal tablets.

Chat soon ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Trolley

Morning girls!!!  Thanks you all so much for the positive thoughts . . . Well I tested and got a BFN so have no idea whether I will need to wait and test again or if AF will raise her ugly head.  Either way the Cyclogest is doing it's job ad holding off AF . . . .  I have a 28 day cycle and today is day 33!!!

MissE - glad you enjoyed the acu!

Hoping - really intrigued with the statue - did you all read about the fertility 'man' in Dorset a few weeks back?

Vaudelin - hope your cycle is settling honey

Glamis - hope work wasn't too stressful yesterday - mine is really busy but finding it hard to concentrate.  Need to start thinking about packing to as I go away on Thursday to LA for a long weekend!!

Liggsy - glad you enjoyed the wedding and pleased you are changing consultants

Hi to everyone I've missed and will check in with you all later!  I'm going nuts!!!

T
x


----------



## Trolley

TYPICAL!!!!  AF has just arrived - you have got to laugh :0)


----------



## kitten77

trolley - arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   - sorry to hear about the BFN, its the POAS that brings on AF im sure of it!  sorry babe. but enjoy LA you lucky lucky thing! what you doing over there

MissE - hope your still feeling relaxed after the acu!

Hoping - the statue is fasinating me to, do tell more.....when you know of course!

val and liggsy    and hello to anyone i have missed. 

day 17 for me today (those CBFM are handy for knowing what day your on arnt they!) and i usually have a day 29 cycle, but i ovulated early for me this month (well earlier than i thot) - so just wait wait wait now.


----------



## daxcat

Trolley - shame it's a BFN this month for you, at least you can enjoy LA with a clear conscience. I hate flying with AF, it makes you so uncomfortable! Hope it's a good flight for you. Belated happy anniversary!

MissE - your acupuncture sounds lovely, I'm trying to arrange some at the moment but everyone I phone is fully booked! Seems popular at the moment!

Muffin happy belated anniversary! XXX

Vaudelin - hope you're enjoying your month offand your yummy wine. XXX

Hi to glammis, liggsy and suzdee - hope you're all well. XXX

Kitten happy anniversary for the 9th. Hope your 2ww goes quickly, I'm day 20 today and also ovulated early this month so   . I'm usually 28-30 days so a little ways to go yet. Is there anyone else to test sooner than kitten or me?

Love to you all, Shelley. XXX


----------



## glamis

Trolley


----------



## Vaudelin

So sorry Trolley - I was absolutely convinced that this was your month. POAS always brings on my AF - I'm glad I'm not the only one!  Have a big glass of wine tonight and lots of hugs with DH xxxx

Has anyone heard from Princess - I'm sure she was having a scan yesterday?


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Trolley, oh hun im so sorry    i too was convinced this was your month, bloody typical of af to arrive after the test    at least you can enjoy your break in L.A. now and enjoy a few drinks and start again hun          xx

MissE, i also had acu last night, i love it, think i nodded off too   

Daxcat, lots of luck hun,         2ww is the worst xx

Kitten      

Hello to muffin, vaudelin, hoping and everyone else, hope you are all ok girls xx

Had my 3rd session of acu last night, its lovely, very relaxing. God knows whats happening with my cycle this month, day 25, not ovulated, and started spotting yesterday    same time every month, its so annoying. At least im a step closer to using my CBFM for the 1st time


----------



## Trolley

OMG I'm such a ditz . . . just worked out what POAS means . . . . I love it!  It's be bugging me all day!!!!

Hope you are all OK today and yes Liggsy you are a step closer!!  Yippee!!

Had a low point this morning - as hard as I tried not to get my hopes up you can't help but get a little bit excited can you!!  Reckon I may have a tear or 2 when I get home before I start dinner and do the ironing - I'm so rock n' roll!!

Anyway, to add to my drama I have had to change my holiday and we are now going to Miami for 4 days instead as the flights home from LA were busy.  It's actually better as the hotel is cheaper and only a 5 hour time difference to help with jet lag plus we land earlier so that I can get home and tidy up where DH has been on his own for 4 days - there will be crumbs everywhere!!!  He loves uncut bread!!!

Hope you have all had a good day . . . who is the next one waiting for AF to stay away?

T


----------



## Hoping123

Trolley - sending you lots of   and   for next month, enjoy Miami and the break from it all.  I haven't heard anything about the fertility man, do tell.

Liggsy - sorry this month has been strange but good luck with your CBFM when you get to start it and glad that the acu is good for you.

Daxcat - will be thinking and   for you that this is the month for a BFP, one us has to get one soon so here's hoping you set the trend.

MissE - hope the herbal tablets keep you relaxed 

A big hello to Kitten, Vuadelin and everyone else on here.

AFM- AF is still here, DH has gone away for a few days so will be back to try again and statue is arriving next Tuesday so will be able to tell you all more then but so far I know you just have it in the house and so far has worked to get several woman pg who were having problems


----------



## daxcat

Trolley - it's probably a good thing for you to shed a tear or two and get the disappointment out of your system before your hols. I was sure it would be your month and so sorry you're hurt.
Your DH sounds like mine LOL! Last time I left him alone for a few days he took the washing out and put it on the fabric upholstered sofa and left it there until I got home. Needless to say it stunk and had made the sofa mould!!! Grrrrr!!!

Have a fabulous time in miami, it's actually warm there so I'm told, a nice escape from the crappy uk weather.

I believe Glamis is next to test next week, then me in 8 days and kitten in about 11 days? Not sure if theres anyone in the middle or sooner. We need a table of these things!

Liggsy - acu sounds sooo good! I wish I could get started with it!

Hoping - hope af isn't being too much of a bi*ch to you, glad you're getting your statue soon, lets hope it brings you some luck! XXX
Vaudelin, glamis, suzdee and anyone my stupid brain has forgotten - hope you're well.   

I'm on boob squeezing duty and have my pee sticks at the ready! You know me - I test from about a week early LOL!!! 

Love to you all, Shelley. XXXX


----------



## lshortstuff

Good Evening Ladies   

Sorry I have not been on for ages - I have been popping on to see how you are all doing, but have not had chance to post until now!

Trolley - I am really sorry   Let's hope next month is the one.

Hoping 123 - Good luck with the statue - I am intrigued - what is the statue of? (sorry if I have missed that in my quick read through!)

Liggsy - It sounds like the accu is doing you good.  I keep saying we should try it, but it is always not having the funds that stops me.

Kitten - I hope you are doing ok on your 2WW   

Glamis - How is the bath situation?

A big Hi to Daxcat, Miss E and Vaudelin and anyone else I have missed.

AFM - I am on the 2WW.  I did eventually ovulate on day 17, a few days later than usual.  We only had BMS twice, things have been a bit stressful for various reasons.  Still it only takes one   , so hopefully we could be lucky   .  I am surprisingly calm about it, but that is probably because I am off work after tomorrow until Tuesday   .  It is my birthday on Thursday and thought it would be nice to have the time off.  We also have our first appointment at the hospital on Monday to see if we can get a go of IVF on the NHS down here (Spookily, I would be due on the same day   , so not sure if it is a good omen or not that the appointment is then - would be great if we turned up not needing IVF, just some help because of my clotting problem!) .  

   to you all!!

Love

L xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are ok.

Trolley so sorry huni.    Hoping next month is better for you. Enjoy your trip to miami, sounds lovely.

Shelley, kitten and ishortstuff good luck on the 2ww, fingers crossed for you ladies     . I'm on day 34 at the mo.

liggsy glad you are enjoying acu, it really helps me relax. 

Hoping hope af isn't causing you too much trouble. Good luck with the statue huni, hope it brings you luck.

Princess hows things huni? Hope all is well.

Glamis, vaudelin, muffin hope you ladies are ok. Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## glamis

good morning everyone    at work yesterday we had a day off to socialise at thorp park, was feeling quite queezy on all the rides   

misse ~ what day are you in the 2ww I    that there will be    for you 

ishortstuff  and kitten77    to both of you two! 

daxcat ~ dont let me sent the pee stick police for you   

hoping ~ wishing a speedy af   

trolley ~ have a fab holiday away knowing we all wish to be away too!   

liggsy ~ have you not asked your gp why your cycles are so long?   

vaudelin, muffin, suzidee and everyone else l missed    gosh our list is quite long 

yes we have not heard from Princess, hope everything is okay    

afm bath tiles done yesterday so we should hopefully be finished by the weekend    af due friday if she is going to appear on the same day last cycle, she better not if she knows what is good for her.  only got one poas though so may save it for friday as dh as been asking me from last friday when do l poas    

hope you all have a good day, since its very overcast and gloomy over here


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Trolley, hope your little cry helped you to feel a little better, does us good    i    this will be your month instead now hun. Have a fab time in Miami, thats a looooong way to go for 4 days, hope you dont get jet lag. Know what you mean about dh alone too, our house looks like a tip when he is home alone    x

Glamis, my cycles are not normally long, anything from 25 to 35 days, just this month i dont appear to have ov'd, plus its the 1st cycle after last IVF so probably still settling down after all that    Lots of lock for your POAS this week     xx

Hoping, yay for your statue arriving next week,    it works for you too, then you have to pass it round to us lot too    xx

Daxcat, lots of luck hun          for testing too early   

Lshortstuff, fingers crossed for you this month hun    , it does only take 1. Good luck for your apt too, a    you wont need it though    

MissE, yeah acu is great for relaxing, think i nodded off this week   

Hello to everyone else too, sorry to those i have missed.

Went out on my rollerboots last night    we (me and sis) skated for a good mile or so, in a straight line    but did not fall over yippeee   
Stopped spotting now and temp went up yesterday, what the heck is going on in there


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Glamis i am day 35 of my cycle, looks like this is gonna be a long one.   Glad the bathroom is starting to take shape, hopefully it wont be long til it is finished.      af stays away for you huni.

liggsy the roller skating sounds like great fun. Yeah!!!! for not falling over.  

Emma xx


----------



## Trolley

Hi girls,

Just a quick HI and GOODBYE from me as I'm off on hols tomorrow and work is crazy!

I will try and check in on you all whilst I am away and hope for some BFP's soon!!!  We ALL deserve one!!!

Lots of love to you all and thank you so much for your support over the last few days!!!

T


----------



## daxcat

Enjoy your holiday trolley, try and bring some sunshine back with you!


----------



## glamis

Trolley bon voyage, have a lovely time 

l need the pee stick police as l have just bought a twin pack from sainsburys, failing that it will surely bring on af right?         

the thing is today is cd28 for me and af arrived after cd29 last month, but my ov was defo earlier this month so rather confused? do you start dpo the day you get a neg on a opt?


----------



## Vaudelin

Trolley - hope you have a fantastic time on hols!  Hope you can relax and really enjoy yourself 

Glamis - I think you can test as soon as AF is due?  I would guess at 14po but I might not be right.  Some people get positives before AF is due and some don't get them until afterwards!  I guess everyone is different.  GOOD LUCK 

xxxx


----------



## daxcat

Good luck glamis     . Are you going to test today or tommorow?

MissE -  have you tested yet if you're on day 35?


----------



## liggsy

Glamis, you should be able to teat 14 dpo and get an acurate result. Not sure about opk as they have never really worked for me, but if you got positive then following day neg,t hen id say ov was then? if that makes sense? Lots of luck anyway hun          when you testing?

MissE, is that a normal cycle for you hun or are you late? we need to see some BFP's rolling in   

Trolley, have a fab holiday hun xx

Is it 5.30 yet? i want to get out of work and get in that sunshine, its been lovely today here.
Should not be allowed on internet in work, have spent a fortune on line shopping today    load of gluten free goodies from goodness direct, and some conceive plus lube (every little helps)    and a book "is your body baby friendly" have heard good things about it so thought id get knowledgable before my follow up apt in Oct   
Oooh have also booked a hol for Oct me, DH and our pooch, log cabin with a hot tub in wales, lovely, cant wait.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Trolley enjoy your hols huni.

liggsy a holiday sounds lovely. Log cabin and a hot tub sounds like fun.   

I haven't tested yet. I'm actually afraid cos like yourselves i have been here so many times just to have my heart broken. My cycles can be anywhere between 28-50 days but since starting acu they have been 30-31 days. Really trying not to get my hopes up but it is very hard. My monitor didn't give me peak days either. I only got a high on day 24 then straight back to low on day 25 so really dont think it will be bfp.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hello everyone, Sorry I've not been around much. Finished decorating the nursery and have our new kitten now so things are a bit hectic. He's asleep now so I can sneak on the computer for 5 mins   Its like having a baby!!

MissE, hope you get a BFP when you get the courage to test x I can see why you're trying to not get too excited, 50 days is a long time between cycles   I dont really know much about the monitor, but you did get a high one day, is that not a good sign? I'm not that clued up on monitors.   

Liggsy, your log cabin sounds lovely   

Hey Daxcat, hope you're keeping up with all the positive thoughts      You're right, a table would be quite useful. I forget where everyone is then feel bad for being so useless!! Hope you get your BFP this month x

Vaudelin, hope you are ok hun x

Glamis, good luck for testing xxx      

Trolley, I'm really sorry bout your BFN.   Hope this month brings you some more luck x Enjoy your holiday x

Hoping, whats this statue everyones talking about? I must have missed that bit xx If its helps you to get preggers I'd like to join the queue too get it next please   

Ishortstuff, good luck with the 2ww. It does only take one xx

hello to kitten, princess, suzdee and anyone else I missed. There's loads of us now   

I'm on about day 15 now. I'm not using a monitor but I think I've ovulated (I had cm two seprate  days and and we been trying so hopefully this will be our month.) I have to go see the GP as he's worried I'm depressed. I dont think I am?   I think its normal to have good days and bad days after loosing a baby?? Or should I be back to normal 6 weeks later? My body's not quite got back to normal too, I've been spotting between periods so I think alot of my moods swings may be hormonal? My body's been through alot, I had 16 days of drugs to down regulate, then 9 weeks of pregnancy then a miscarriage so its bound to take a while to settle?? I'm just worried he'll try get me on anti depressents.


----------



## MissE

Hi muffin, ooooh how cute, a wee kitten. I'm sure he is gorgeous. I remeber when mine was a tiny wee kitten, now hes a big lump but i love him to bits.

I think with the monitor you are supposed to get a few high days then peak days and then back to high. I only got one high day and no peak. Wasn't  sure then if i'd ov'd. You'd think i'd know my own body at this stage but it has a mind of its own.

Huni dont let the GP force you into taking anti-depressants if you dont want them. It takes a while to get over losing a baby and even then you carry it with you always. It is natural to have good and bad days. People expect you just to bounce back like nothing ever happened. It takes time for your body to get back to normal too. It took me 6 months last year after i lost my baby to start to get back to some sort of normality. You've had a tough time so just do what is right for you huni.  

Emma xx


----------



## Hoping123

Evening ladies,

Can't stop long as been at work all evening after the ceiling collapsed, have walked the dog and am ready for my bed! DH is away until tmrw evening but AF should have stopped by then so ready for some loving!!  

Shelly, lshortstuff and kitten - good luck with your 2ww, keep up with the pma and try not to test too early, easier said than done I know! lshortstuff- not sure what the statue is of exactly as will get it next Tuesday but is of a religious figure which has helped people get pg who have had problems
MissE- good luck with whatever you decide to do, my cycle is not always regular (although never as long as yours) which makes it difficult to test I know as you are never really sure when you are "late" but will be thinking of you and hope that it has a happy ending.
Muffin- I agree with MissE, everybod is different after a mc and I definitely think you shouldn't let your gp push you into taking anything, especially as you are ttc.  It took me ages to get over my mc and even now I have funny days but just do what feels right for you and DH.
Liggsy - hope you are still having fun with the rollerblading, and managed to get out of work to enjoy what was left of the sunshine

Trolley - hope you have a great break and the house isn't in too bad a state when you get back!

A big hello to everyone else on here and good luck with whatever stage you are at, xx


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies
Hope you are all well. 
Trolley - sorry to hear AF came. I was getting my hopes up for you scanning the thread just then. Hope you have a good holiday.  
Shelley - stay away from those tests...    . I did laugh about the washing on the sofa. Your DH sounds hilarious.
Muffin - What colour kitten is he? Must be great having a little furbaby. My furbaby is 16 now. I also agree about being careful getting pushed into taking anti-depressants. If your GP is serious about it ask them for some cognitive behaviour therapy or hypnotherapy on the NHS. I can't imagine taking anti-depressants drugs is good for your body when ttc. 
Liggsy - I love the sound of your holiday booked for October. It's always nice to have something to look forward to, especially in the bleak month of October! Hope you can get some babymaking done there   
Emma - have you decided whether to test? Are you symptom checking? I am a fanatical boob squeezer - don't know why - they always get big just before AF anyway. Got my fingers crossed for you     
Glamis - are you testing yet? Fingers crossed     
Hoping - good luck with the statue. 

Hello - to everyone else too 
AFM - AF arrived on Monday  . I've taken it pretty well. I was so stressed with the housemove I didn't think i stood a chance this month. Anyway, hopefully now the move is over and life is feeling more normal again this next month will do the trick. At least I'll hopefully be able to keep a PMA as I no longer have noisy neighbours and boy racers keeping me awake at night. Hooray!!
Got the day off today as have a bit of work being done on the house. Finally a chance to catch up with you lovely ladies. I'm so impressed by how this thread has taken off recently. Surely we must get some BFPs soon     
Sxx


----------



## glamis

morning all 

at 6am this morning it was a    for me, still in   

going to test again at 10 in case l was dreaming


----------



## Princess xx

omg congratulations glamis, u can join me on the other boards so happy for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfie

Woooohoooo - that's great new Glamis. Hope the test at 10 gives the same   

Sxx


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Glamis, aahhhh congrats hun thats fab news       keep the BFP's coming now girls       

MissE, i can understand you not wanting to test, its so hard to know isint it, especially if cycles can be long. Good that the acu has helped your cycles though, how long did it take before they settled down? im so impatient, only been going 3 weeks and i want to see results now   

Trolley, have a good flight and a fab break in Miami xx

Suzdee, sorry about af arriving hun, was hoping with you not thinking about it all with the move that you would have gotten a bfp    keep up the PMA, you know what they say, new house new baby        

Hoping, enjoy having your dh back tomorrow    mine is also back tomorrow night, he has been travelling so much with work lately    not long til you get your statue yippee xx

Muffin, hunny dont let the GP pressure you into taking anything you dont want to. Im sure you know how you feel in yourself, no one else can tell you that. You are bound to have down days after what you went through, its totally normal, you suffered a huge loss    just do what is right for you and DH hun. Will be    this is your month hun, sounds good with the ewcm      

Vaudelin, ho are you hun? 

Hello to everyone else too.

No rollerskating for me last night, just regular walking, how boring    DH is away til tomorrow night, been away so much just lately    cant wait for our hol   
CD27 for me today, temperature is still high so maybe i did ov? if i did it was around day 24    will wait and see xx


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations Glamis     Did you take aptimist? Do you think thats what worked or did you try anything else? Really happy for you. Even if you were to get a bfn at 10 it could be just watered down hormones as you're not really very late so they may not be very strong at this stage. When I was pregnant I got a BFN the day after I was due on coz mine weren't strong enough to tell.  You got that nice big BFP so take care of yourself and enjoy it! xxx

Princess how did the scan go? xx

Suzdee our kitten is black and white. I've tried to get a picture up of him on my profile but I'm not very good at technology!! I think the picture is too big to upload??   Sorry AF arrived xx   

Hoping good luck with the ttc   

MissE, I would be more worried if there was no peak at all x   Someone said you dont ovulate every month, cant remember who but if you havent ovulated maybe your body fancies a month off Hope you did though and get your BFP this month x

Liggsy when are you planning to test if you think you ovulated on day 24? I'm really lucky that my cycles are pretty regular. It'd do my head in waiting and guessing when I'd be due on x   

Hoping we all have lots more BFP's


----------



## glamis

thank you everyone 

still in shock 

did the sainsburys test early this morning, then just did the first response now and still    too! 

l did take the apimist yes and also pregnacare for the last year or so, but apimist only for the last 2 months!  

princess how did your scan go? glad to hear you are well   

muffin, suzdee, liggsy and everyone else come on we can all do it


----------



## Smurfie

Glad you got the 2nd BFP Glamis!!     

What's apimist?


----------



## Princess xx

well done glamis, im so happy for you, we are pregnancy buddies yet again....thats just fab news!!!!!


my scan was fab baby measuring a couple of days bigger and strong heartbeat so all is well, next scan november 
got to see cons at end of the month.


i failed my driving test on 1 thing    got another booked for october  x 


lets hope more bfps start rolling in x


----------



## liggsy

Glamis, yay thats fab news hun its official now then! 2 tests bots confirming it, made up for you hun xx

Muffin, im sure af will still arrive for me at around 30 days, like normal, my leutal phase is not great, hoping the acupuncture sorts that out though. Ill just be glad to get this cycle over and done with tbh, then i can start using my new monitor    I need to look into this aptimist thing. xx

Princess, glad your scan went so well. SOrry about the driving test, better luck next month hun xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Just wanted to say a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to Glamis!  Fantastic fantastic news.  Made my day.  We are seriously in need of more BFPs on here!  

And also hello to Princess, so pleased to hear the scan went well.  I have been thinking of you and wondering how you are.

AFM - well I have yet another infection. This one is pretty bad but at least now my DH will be on antibiotics as well so we won't keep passing back and forth.  I have probably had it for a few years would you believe - it has only been detected.  This could be the answer to my IF - so I am pleased that I have finally tested positive for something!  Very frustrating to have all tests normal (except immunes) - I KNEW there was something going on!

We won't be able to try for a couple of months now but I am feeling very positive.  Fingers crossed for all you ladies.  Sorry for no personals but thinking of you all.

xxxx


----------



## liggsy

Vaudelin, oh hun im so glad they have found something, thats half the battle eh    good that you are feeling very positive about it all, enjoy your few months of rest before getting back into it properly. Hopefully thats all you need      

Girls, im looking at this aptimist, do you just buy the aptimist or one with added propolis etc? want to buy the right thing


----------



## Vaudelin

I would like to know about Aptimist as well as I will definitely be trying this when we are ready to get back on the bandwagon.


----------



## kitten77

OMG OMG congratulations Glamis!!!!! im soooo pleased!!!!  

like Vaudelin think im gonna add Aptimist to my concocktion of pills now! sorry to hear abotu your infection tho but good that it is being sorted now.

which brings me on to my next question.........  as i have put down, i ovulated on day 12 this month using CBFM when i thot i ovulated about day 14/16. anyway, around this time i had really bad pains inside...if you know what i mean?? you know after and during some BMS sessions around this time..... now its day....19 (i think) and ive had pains inside (tummy area), twinges and dull aches (i was getting my hopes up but know its unlikey as 4 years and not a sniff of pregnancy), but i went to the toilet and its CM but its sort of pale yellow....... does anyone know what this is? could it be an infection?  

and only here can i ask this question and know that im not embarrased! thank you!!!


----------



## Vaudelin

Kitten - I have always thought that pain of any sort usually means something is not quite right.  I am not trying to alarm you!  Have you had any sort of infection testing done?  I can't see your signature now that I am typing this but is there any possibility you could have endo?  Have you had a lap?


----------



## daxcat

Hi Girls, 

Congrats Glamis, hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months.

Vaudelin - thats great that they've found something, fingers crossed it's your missing part of the puzzle. Enjoy guilt free wine for a few weeks! XXX

Kitten - I've got no idea as to your question, not heard of pale yellow before! I get funny tummy twinges every month during the 2ww so I've given up hoping it means anything good! Maybe it's worth asking a doctor, how long til you test?

Liggsy - I've been taking aptimist for the last month, i get the one with added royal jelly but I also add extra bee pollen to my diet every day.

Suzdee - glad the move is out of the way for you, We lived somewhere before here and had yobbos outside all night, it gets so stressful!

Hi everyone else. XXX


----------



## kitten77

hi thanks for the quick replies! 

what do you mean by infection testing? and as for the endo, ive been told i dont have it, but i do worry more and more as i hear about people sayingthey dont have it but years later find out that they do.

im gonna book a doctors appointment now, i can always cancel it and plus  will prob take me two weeks till i get one! 

as for testing, i never test, never need to as af usually regular and if not i just wait until it comes as it usually does.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Glamis congrats on your   . Great news huni.     

Princess glad your scan went well and baba is doing good.

Vaudelin sorry to hear about your infection. Hopefully it clears up soon.

A big hi to all the other ladies, i will catch up properly later. Must dash and do some work.

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Kitten - before my ICSI me and DH were asked to have a sexual health screen - all the usual suspects, chlmydia (sp), HIV, gonnoreah (sp) etc.  Not sure where you live but in London we have what are called GUM clinics where you can just walk in without an appointment and get tested for everything (NHS).


----------



## kitten77

Vaudelin - yep had that when had first isci. have booked an appointment with docs for next thursday, so hope its better by then! thanks


----------



## Vaudelin

Kitten - I'm pleased you have booked an appointment with your GP.  We can all guess on here but really you do need a doctor's advice.  Hopefully they will give you a good go over!  Have you had immune testing?


----------



## liggsy

Kitten, sorry about the wierd pain hun, hope your doc can help hun   

Vaudelin, do you mind me asking what immune tests you had done? i want to ask for some at my follow up apt in Oct, i was going to ask for a hysteroscopy and NK cell test, not sure what else to ask for really    although, i have ordered that book "is your body baby friendly" im sure it mentions about the tests in there    im convinced something is not right, i also have Coeliac disease, which is an autoimmune disease, so i wonder if that can affect IF? xx

Daxcat, thanks for that hun, cant decide which one to order    they all have all 3 things in dont they, some have extra though i guess, not sure what qty of each we are meant to take


----------



## Vaudelin

Iggsy - I didn't realise that Coeliac disease was autoimmune.  I'm sorry to hear you have this as I know it isn't much fun.  Dr Beers book is very good - hopefully it will give you some answers and will prepare you for your follow up. 

When I was at the ARGC they just sent me for an immunes test - I didn't ask exactly what it was.  I think it is called level 2 Chicago test - 19 vials of blood and £800!


----------



## Hoping123

Glamis - HUGE  CONGRATULATIONS with your ! Wishing that the pregnancy is good for you and that you are a trendsetter!

Vaudeline - sorry that you have another infection but, like the others have said, maybe it is your missing piece of the puzzle and once it is fixed things will happen for you

Liggsy - hope you enjoy DH this evening and you get back on your rollerboots again soon

Suzdee -sorry to hear AF has made an appearance but hopefully when you are nice and relaxed in your new home things will just happen

Kitten - sorry to hear about your cm, have no advice sorry but hope your gp can give you some answers next week.


Muffin, daxcat, MissE and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all well and things going well for you.
xx


----------



## liggsy

Vaudelin, 19 vials of blood    ouch! im used to having lots of blood taken but yikes thats a lot in 1 go. still its worth while if there are any problems to be found and fixed   
No, Coeliac disease is not much fun, but im used to it now, was finally diagnosed in 2008 after many years of pain    It just always sticks in my head that its autoimmune and that could mean i have raised Nk cells. Glad you have read Dr Beers book too, cant wait for it to arrive now! xx

Hoping, how are you doing hun? my DH wont be home until tomorrow unfortunately, just me and the dog tonight again    luckily he has got an earlier flight so will be back lunch time instead of 10pm yippee. xx


----------



## Hoping123

Hi Liggsy,

I am fine thanks, DH is on his way home and AF has basically stopped so ready to start the next month.  Have you made a decision about which apimist to get? I have ordered royal jelly so think I will try that for a few months and if no results then maybe upgrade to apimist as it contains royal jelly in it anyway.
Not sure, if it was fool proof I would buy it but obviously it is not otherwise people would get pg so will stick to my plan I think.
Random question but do you have "it" every day until you ov then stop or just carry on until your AF arrives? We carry on but now i am thinking that we might somehow be "dislodging" the embie that is trying to settle! DH thinks I am   but just thought I would ask!
x


----------



## liggsy

Hoping, we dont do the deed every night up to ov, was told every other day or your not getting the best quality swimmers. We normally carry on tbh, before ov is mbs after is for fun    after IVF i was told its safe to have sex after embryo transfer so the docs dont seem to think there is a problem. We never do after et though just in case but in a normal ttc cycle there is no reason why you cant hun. If your really worried about it then dont do it, have a rest    you need to feel happy about it and not worrying in 2ww   
I am just about to order the apimist, going for the one with extra royal jelly, that seems to be the best thing from what ive read up. Good luck with your royal jelly too. ooh i am also going to try Robitussin cough medicine, its meant to be fab for increasing CM, i never get much so its got to be worth a try xx

How is everyone else today? quiet on here today


----------



## daxcat

Morning all,

Liggsy - I take the aptimist with extra royal jelly too, I figured it was the best one hopefully. Instead of cough medicine you can also try evening primrose to increase CM. I haven't had any since I was in my 20's and after takin gevening primrose for 2 months it's worked wonders! I don't take it in the 2ww though.

Hoping - can't help you on the dislodging theory I'm afraid, my DH does his duty around ovulation time but thats the only sex I ever get! He has very low testosterone and in his worst year we only had sex 3 times   !

Vaudelin - 19 vials of blood   !

Hi to all the other lovely ladies. XXX

I'm day 23 now and had some quite bad period pains yesterday. Fingers crossed it's implantation pain and not af coming early! Loads of housework to do today    so busy, busy. busy! Hope you're all well and how great is it it's Friday!!!

Love Shelley. XXX


----------



## Vaudelin

liggsy - that sounds about right and what we normally do for BMS - every other day to keep it fresh but not to wear it all out!  Keeps the body re-producing it  

I'm just lurking really - start my ABs on Sunday cos I can't drink with them and we are going to Last Night of the Proms tomorrow at Hyde Park and I want to have some wine.  Looks like it might rain though  

Can you let me know how you get on with the Apimist - I will definitely be giving it a try.  Where are you ordering it from?


----------



## liggsy

Daxcat, i didnt know EPO was for CM too, think id rather try that as not too keen on taking medicine when i dont have a cough  what strength do you take? i hardly get any EWCM so need to do something. 
Sounds like your DH does a good job around ov time then hun if he has low testosterone, must be a pain for you though hun  , you should drag out BMS for weeks  thats mean isint it 

Vaudelin, glad you share my views adn im not going mad then  Have a lovely time at the proms tomorrow, im sure you will enjoy it whatever the weather, will hope its dry though.
Im ordering the apimist from Apitherapy, http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html someone posted the link last week (sorry cant remember who now) will let you know how i get on with it. Have a lovely weekend x

/links


----------



## Vaudelin

Oh yes I know that website as I ordered my royal jelly from them.  

Thanks - we will try and enjoy ourselves tomorrow before our month of abstaining from alcohol!  Oh well, it will probably be good for my eggs. 

Evening primrose oil is very good for CM.  I have always had plenty (sorry if TMI!) but never really had any EWCM until I had acupuncture - first month of acupuncture first month of EWCM and I've had it ever since (have acu every 3 weeks) - no coincidence! 

Hope you all have a great weekend.

xxxx


----------



## liggsy

Ooh its interesting you said that about acu, i actually had a day of EWCM this month, 1st month of starting acu, i just thought it was a strange one off, maybe not. ooh that would be good if acu helps that too, thanks hun   
Just ordered my apimist, £23 including shipping


----------



## daxcat

Liggsy - I get mine from holland and barret online store, it says to take 2 1000mg capsules a day so thats what I've been doing and the difference in 2 months is astonishing! Especially as I don't take it on the 2ww. For the first time last month we didn't have to use pre-seed which was great. They're on sale at the moment at holland and barret, only £4.99 instead of £10.99 for 120 which'll do you for months if you don't take them in the 2ww. And delivery is free if you spend over £30 but only £1.99 if you don't want to spend that much. If you click on current offers then on mega deals it's the only evening primrose on the page. I'm going to get some more at that price and thought i'd try the co-enzyme Q10 at that price too. It's worth a try!

Vaudelin - last night of the proms sounds nice, enjoy your wine under the starts. XXX


----------



## muffin1302

Liggsy and Vaudelin when I had acu she put a needle in my shin about halfway between my knee and ankle and when I asked her what it was for she told me it was for cm. Thats one of the reasons I believe in acu. It definatley worked for my cm!! Hubby wants to wait 3 months of ttc by ourselves before accepting our parents money to help with the acupuncture but I cant wait to start again!

I'm struggling to type personals - The kittens just woken up and is jumping all over my laptop!!!   

Vaudelin hope enjoy last night of the proms. I know what you mean by not drinking... I've not been drunk since about 3 months before I got pregnant in May as we are trying to cut everything out that may not be helping. All I really want to do is get blind drunk but I'm scared it'll set us back 3 months. That and DH wants me to loose weight so I'm on diet coke on saturday night I think!!!  

Daxcat keeping my fingers crossed for you that the pains are a good sign xxx


----------



## liggsy

Daxcat, thanks for that hun, im going to order them now. Ive also heard that co-enzyme is good, may get that too, i will try anything!    ill be rattling with all the supplements and herbal pills im taking, acu bloke said the chinese herb pills dont interfere with anything so safe to take them all together, i hope so!
Pre seed is a bit messy isint, would be nice to have our own, just use the pre seed for fun   
Those pains you had sound like good news       

Muffin, My acu puts needles in my ankles but dont think he has ever put them in my shin, is it worth asking him about it do you think? he is meant to be a fertility specialist. Im sure your 3 months will go quickly,    you wont even need to have acu agian hun


----------



## daxcat

Liggsy - you're right pre-seed is a pain in the   , especially the running off to the bathroom in the middle of doing the deed!
I've also heard that co-enzyme is good and i've not seen it that cheap for a while so I've ordered 3 packs!

Hope you're all well and loving the sunshine on a friday! XXXXX


----------



## muffin1302

Maybe worth asking liggsy. My acu put needles in my ankles/the bottom of my foot for my kidneys?? Maybe they just do it slightly differently?


----------



## muffin1302

Just typed out a message for the kitten to delete it!!   What I was going to say is not to worry liggsy. Your acu must have some idea of what he's treating you for and your issues may be different to mine, like my acu was convinced i have kidney and circulation problems so was treating me for them but it wouldnt hurt to ask about the cm x


----------



## liggsy

Daxcat, what sunshine its awful here, been lovely all week and as soon as weekend arrives, its raining   
We will wipe holland & barrett out of stock at this rate    xx

Muffin, i think they must all do it slightly differently then, i mostly have them in my tum, about 6 i think then 4 in ankles, i never question it i just chillax and enjoy it    think i will ask about shin one though on monday xx


----------



## liggsy

Muffin, your kitten sounds like my puppy    he was climbing all over my laptop last night so had to give up, he stood on something and flipped teh screen upside down, had to call my bil who is technical whizz to fix it    no idea how he did it, little bugger    (the dog i mean)


----------



## daxcat

Liggsy - sounds like we've had opposing weather! It's been peeing it down all week here and the sun has finally come out this afternoon! Your puppy sounds adorable.

Muffin - you've got to love pets! My cat lives to sit on my right arm when I'm using the laptop. Takes forever to type with one arm!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone today. Hope you are all well.

Shelley hoping the pains are implantation and you get good news this month huni.     

Muffin my cat does that all the time. He is always walking over the keyboard and wipes everything i type. Usually i type the same message about 4 times.      But sure they are too cute to be cross with.

liggsy it wouldn't do any harm to ask your acu doc. I think they all do things slightly differently.

Vaudelin good luck with the ABs. Enjoy the last night at the proms.

hoping have fun this month huni. Every other day shpuld suffice.

A big hi to kitten, glamis, princess, suzdee. 

Well still waiting patiently for af to show up. Day 37 but i am certain she will make an appearance as she always does.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Day 37 MissE I'd be going crazy. You're doing so well not to test


----------



## Princess xx

miss e, i think u shud do a test xxxx


----------



## Hoping123

Evening,

Daxcat - everthing crossed for you that AF doesn't emerge and it is just implantation pains and that they die down again soon.  Reading what I have on here it seems everybody gets different pains and some turn out to be BFP so    

MissE - you are doing so well not testing yet, I think I would have given in by now but   that she doesn't arrive

Vaudelin - hope you enjoy your evening tmrw and that the weather holds out for you and that the ABs aren't too bad and that the month passes quickly so you can get going again.

Liggsy - good luck with the apimist when it arrives, my royal jelly arrived today so we will be starting on that tmrw but not sure if to take it in the morning with my folic acid or on its own in the evening.  Any thoughts anybody?

Muffin - your kitten sounds adorable, pets are a very good source of distraction, hope all is ok with you

NowI may be thick but what is EWCM? I know what cm is and didnt realise that having a little or  alot made any difference to getting pg.
xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok. It has been very quiet on here all weekend.

Daxcat hope the pains have settled down. Keeping everything crossed that af stays away.      

Hoping have you started your royal jelly. I have been taking it for the past month, my mum says it is the best thing ever.  

Vaudelin hope you got started ok on the abs today. Fingers crossed it clears the infection quickly for you huni.

Princess i'm not brave enough to test. I am driving myself   but a big part of me still believes af will show up. Day 39 now but my longest cycle has been 50 days in the past.

Muffin hope the kitten is behaving.  

liggsy hope you are having fun with the roller boots.  

Suzdee how are you doing huni?   

Glamis has the news sunk in yet huni?  

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Miss E - any sign of AF yet?  So exciting!  

Daxcat - any news?

Muffin - how are you doing?

Glamis - thinking of you you lucky thing! 

Hoping - EWCM is egg white cervical mucus or in the fertility world known as fertile mucus because (TMI!!!) it looks like egg white (clear) and is sort of stringy - this type of CM actually helps the sperm travel to the egg and occurs around ovulation.

Princess - how are you feeling?  Hope all is well. 

Liggsy - your kitten sounds adorable and mischievious! 

Hello to anyone else I have missed 

I'm good thanks.  Proms was brilliant and it didn't rain!  Had a fab time.  Me and DH are on ABs for a month but have to re-test 3 weeks after that so we won't be able to try for at least two months.  At least this infection has been detected - I am so grateful for that.  I will still be lurking though and seeing how all you ladies are doing and praying for some BFPs.

xxxx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girls

I was hoping i could join ur thread!! I am driving myself insane!!

this is my first real good chance of getting pregnant- I have PCOS and i don't ovulate- but for the first time since feb (i can assume because i got pregnant in feb m/c 4 days later) I have ovulated  well so my pee stick says and i got really bad pains 24 hours after getting my first positive!!

I ovulated CD 13/14 and i had BMS on CD12 and CD14 about 4 hours ish before pain started!!

I'm now CD18 and its my birthday in 2 days!! So i need something to occupy my mind and stop me going insane 

Baby dust to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glamis

afternoon all 

sorry for being awol, had our Eid celebration on Saturday so was very busy from friday getting all the stuff for our bbq and everyone (20 ppl) left finally at 11pm so was and still is shattered! 

it has not sunk in yet, had to go to epu as had pain and dizzy spells yesterday so thay did a scan today and said to come back on Thursday    though they just saw a dark circle    so l am obviously very worried now


----------



## liggsy

Hello girls.

Been quiet on here over the weekend   

MissE, how you doing hun? have you given in and tested yet? we need to see more BFP's rolling in on here   , did you have a nice weekend? xx

Trolley, are you back from your hols? hope you had a fab time hun xx

Hoping, hope the royal jelly does the trick for you. I dont think it matters when you take it, im taking loads of things all around the same time. ooh are you still getting your statue tomorrow? exciting!    this is your month hun xx

Vaudelin, glad it didnt rain at the proms, yay. glad you enjoyed it too. Please dont leave us just because you are not trying for a couple of months    stick around hun xx

Muffin, how are you doing today hun? did you have a good weekend? xx

Daxcat, i got my apimist delivered on saturday yay, also got my EPO from holland and barrett too, so im all ready to go now    how was your weekend hun? xx

MrsNormie, welcome to the thread hun, everyone is lovely on here you will be glad you joined. That sounds very promising that you have ov'd, lots of luck hunny xx

Glamis, oh hun dont worry, im sure its just a bit too soon for them to be able to see the sac yet, usually have to be a good 6 or 7 weeks to see it, please dont worry, im    your little buba is safe and well. you rest up and look after yourself hun xx   

Well, my apimist arrived, does anyone know if your meant to keep it in the fridge? do you just take a spoonful or spread it on toast?
I think AF will arrive today, my temperature really dropped this morning and have slight cramps, so once she arrives i can switch on my monitor and get going for a new month. With my monitor, apimist, EPO, plus all the usual stuff, i cant fail    please let it be my month too   
Another question, sorry, do i switch my monitor on if af arrives later on tonight or leave til tomorrow? i know i know i should have read the instructions   
I have acu again tonight, will probably fall asleep again xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Liggsy - it is best to set your monitor at the time of day when you want to test each day i.e. I always test first thing in the morning around 7.30 so I set the "M" button at the same time.  I think you have a 6 hour window from when you set it so it won't matter if it isn't dot on. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Vaudelin

Liggsy - do you still have PCO?  I'm not sure whether the monitor will give you accurate readings if you do.  You will need to read the instructions - I might have just made that up!


----------



## daxcat

Hi everyone,

Liggsy - my holland and barret stuff arrived today, 4 boxes of co-enzyme LOL! I don't keep my aptimist in the fridge, just the cupboard - I treat it like normal honey and I have a spoonful a day. I'd love to spread it on toast but am avoiding carbs whilst trying to diet. Don't know about the monitor but it's great that you're about to start using it!

Glamis - I'm sure it'll be OK, as liggsy said you have to be 6 or 7 weeks to see anything and your hcg needs to be 1000-1500 as well. Hopefully it's the beginning of the sack they saw. I know it's worrying but try and stay calm. Easier said than done I know but stress is the worst thing you can give the baby.    for thursday.

Mrsnormie - welcome and    for this month for you. XXX

Vaudelin - Glad it didn't rain on you! It's a shame you can't try for 2 months but hopefully this infection was your real blockade and you can be pg for christmas. XXX

MissE - hope you're well. I'm a serial tester, I couldn't wait as long as you have before trying one!

Hoping - if you don't have much ewcm that could be your problem. Things like pre-seed do the job!

Hi muffin, how are you? Not having too much trouble with your kitten I hope! XXX

Hi Suzdee, hope you're settling into your new place. Have you finished unpacking yet? I still haven't from 5 years ago LOL!

Everthings good here, spending the day sorting out car and house insurance - I hate doing that, it makes me crazy! Trying to plan a trip to spain as well if dh ever doesn't have loads of work on. Now we have the deeds we have got to get around all the estate agents and get the house sold sharpish!!! It's taken 5 years to get the deeds, whoever said the spanish don't move quickly LOL!!!

Love to you all, 

Shelley. XXX


----------



## rose42

i was wondering if any one could direct me to some where like a forum.  where i can talk to other ladies who have the same like me.  premature ovarian failer.  as i feel talking about it some times helps.  many thanks.


----------



## Vaudelin

Rose 42 - here's a link to the early menopause/premature ovarian failure thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0


----------



## liggsy

Vaudelin, thanks for info re monitor hun, ill wait til morning then. Yeah i have been told that i have PCO, but i have charted my cycles for about a year and i ov every month as i have the definite temp shift etc, i would have thought if i dodnt ov properly then my temp wouldnt go up? im going to try it anyway, and just hope it works    xx

Daxcat, i did think that about the apimist, i know honey crystalises at cold temps, ill keep it in the cupboard then, spoonful a day sounds good and easy   
Fun day for you sorting out insurances    least favourite things to do. Hope you sort your trip to spain then, so do you have a house there hun? xx


----------



## donn1

hi all

can i join please? have just had a 2nd failed icsi, so now trying au natural, have the monitir, can i ask re aptimist what does it help with, also the royal jelly how does that work, big hi to all

donn1


----------



## liggsy

Donn1, hello and welcome to the thread, lots of lovely ladies on here. Sorry to hear about your recent failed tx  i had icsi on my last cycle also and was another bfn. Am just enjoying trying naturally, far far less stress. The apimist and royal jelly are good for all round fertility, mainly helping to produce great eggs. Ill copy the link that Muffin put on a few weeks back, its a very interesting read, i have ordered and recd my apimist at the weekend, i will try anything to not have to go through IVF again  good luck hun xx
http://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/trying/getting_body_ready/honey_helps_conception.asp

/links


----------



## daxcat

Liggsy - yep, I inherited a house in andalucia when my dad died there a couple of years ago. We thought we'd finish building it and sell it. Hmm, building it took 2 years and nearly bankrupted us, and then it's taken 5 years in all to get the house legal so we can sell. Now of course theres a recession and we're royally stuffed if we don't sell quick so - anyone want to buy a house? LOL!!!

Welcome to TTC au naturel Donn1. XXX

Theres loads of us now!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

MrsNormie and Donn welcome to the thread. the ladies are lovely and so supportive.

liggsy good luck with the monitor and aptimist this month huni.      

Shelley what a nightmare having to wait 5 years to get the property made legal. how are you getting on huni with the 2ww.

Glamis keeping everything crossed for your little one huni. Hopefully on the next scan they will see things more clearly.

A big hi to everyone else, kitten, princess, vaudelin, muffin, suzdee.

Tested this morning and negative but still no sign of af. Dont know what is going on, day 40 today. The chinese doc says sometimes the ovaries can be delayed in releasing eggs after a failed cycle so he says i need to test again later in the week cos it could be just too early but no very hopeful.

Emma xx


----------



## Hoping123

Evening all,

Daxcat - hope you are doing ok on your 2ww and that Spain gets sorted out for you so one less stress thing in your life, plus all those bloody insurances we have to deal with 

Liggsy - yeah, statue arrives tmrw all being well unless my friend's sister has her baby which is due tmrw!  Royal jelly arrived on Friday so we started taking it on Saturday, hope your apimist does the trick for you huni.

MissE - I have everything crossed for you and hope that AF doesn't show her ugly head and that you get a BFP when you are feeling up to testing, we have started the royal jelly on Saturday so three capsules later, been getting funny tummy ache but hope that meansit is doing something?

Vaudelin - glad you enjoyed the proms and hope that the ABs do the trick and that the two months pass by quickly for you ready to start again

Mrsnormie and donn1  - welcome to the thread, I am fairly new to this too and the girls on here are great.

Glamis - good luck for Thursday, will be thinking of you.

Hi to anyone else I have missed.
xx


----------



## Hoping123

MissE - just read your post, sorry for BFN but here's hoping the chinese doc knows what he is talking about and it will turn into a BFP later in the week, will have everything crossed for you, do you feel like the royal jelly is going anything? Are you on apimist too?


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies
Good to see you're all chatting, though I get on here so rarely it takes me ages to catch up. 
Thanks for the link re honey, royal jelly, apimist. I might try some of that. I love honey!! Any excuse. I've not worked out what to take though... does the apimist contain all the others? 
Shelley - good luck selling the house. It can be so stressful. Mind you, a trip out to Spain sounds fabulous. My mouth starts watering at the thought of lovely Spanish food   . Not quite unpacked yet. We had stuff at other peoples houses (parents and sisters) so everytime things start to look clear we get more stuff and fill the place with boxes again. No doubt we'll get there eventually. I'll aim to be more sorted by  the end of the year. It's great to finally be moved. I'm hoping the reduction in stress will help this month. Thinking next weekend for some   ...
Emma - Shame about the BFN, but it's not over until AF appears     

Hi everyone else. So many now it's really hard to do the personals. Great reading on this thread. Love the kitten stories. Thankfully my mog is an old boy so he just sits nearby snoozing, rather than deleting as I type.

Lots of PMA to you all      
and a few hugs too     
Sxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

many thanks too all the warm welcomefrom you all, i will get the royal jelly and take the bee ollen and qio as well as the usual pregnacare, 

i so know what you mean re the house shelley as i have one here i cant sell as the market is soo poor, it was sold originally 2 yrs ago and then 5 weeks before i moved out it fell through, turns out they hadnt even sold their own or even got a mortgage,   

emma its not over till the fat lady sings   am keeping everything crossed for u

will be back later for more personals

love too all

donn1


----------



## glamis

morning all

with my head being all over the show l am so behind at work    

welcome Donn1 all these lovely ladies are amazing, each and every one of them!   

thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers, it really means alot and keeping me sane (yeah right) 

l am thinking of you all and sending tonnes of


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

donn1 said:


> hi all
> 
> can i join please? have just had a 2nd failed icsi, so now trying au natural, have the monitir, can i ask re aptimist what does it help with, also the royal jelly how does that work, big hi to all
> 
> donn1


Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing but pop in and out of your thread every now and then (we're ttc naturally after 5 fresh IVFs, 2 FETs and 5 early mc's....no more fresh IVFs for us but have 6 frosties which will use at some point).

Anyway, keep seeing questions about Apimist so thought I'd post. 

I started using Apimist when we had our first IVF in 2006 and whilst I obviously can't say for sure, I'm convinced it was beneficial for the quality of our eggs and embryos. Despite my age when we had 1st IVF (37) I responded well, good number of eggs and all top quality embies. Subsequently, over the next cycles, I've continued to have lots of eggs (sometimes too many so mild OHSS) but still getting top quality embies (and blastocysts)...last IVF I was a couple of months shy of 41).

Apimist is a "special" honey that contains royal jelly, bee pollen and bee propolis...all of which can be helpful when ttc. I have 2 teaspoons a day during treatment and also do take it whilst ttc naturally, although not as religiously as I do when having treatment.

Here's the link to website...

http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html

and here's some info...

"Pure Fresh Royal Jelly - nature's rejuvenator, has been shown to help in the relief of arthritic symptoms, lesson the effects of PMT by hormone balancing and promote overall wellbeing.

Pure bee pollen - for fertility, general health and weight balancing, available as powder or granules.

Propolis - nature's natural antibiotic and anti-inflammatory which strengthens the immune system and is great for treating a multitude of skin conditions, available as a tincture suitable for topical or internal treatment or as a convenient capsule.

Apimist and Apimist Plus - our popular range of honey, which incorporates the four constituents of the beehive for boosting the immune system and replacing minerals and trace elements largely missing due to modern intensive farm methods. Delicious in a smoothie or simply spread on toast or bread"

Hope that helps 

Wishing you all lots of luck   
Take care
Natasha

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## daxcat

Thanks for the info minxy.

Glamis - hoping everything's OK for you. Is it thursday you get more info?

Donn - sorry you're in the same situation, it's awful isn't it! We ploughed all of our savings into the spanish house as selling it would pay off our mortgage here. Unfortunately we're just stuck with a house we can't sell and a huge mortgage we're struggling to pay! Life is so unfair!!!!

Suzdee - dlad you're getting there with the unpacking. Your cat sounds adorable, our 2 are old ladies but still far too interested in the keyboard!!!

Hoping - how are the new supplements going?

missE - I hope it turns into a bfp for you. XXX

Liggsy - did you have fun with your monitor   

Vaudelin - How are you? Hope the ab's are going OK.

Mrsnormy -   

Well, I didn't want to jinx it but on sunday I had a faint line on the first response, yesterday it was darker and even darker today. I've just done a clearblue digital and pregnant 1-2!!!!!
I think I've got a BFP girls!!! Not due on until Saturday so it's still early but that means the hcg is stronger than last time. I'm stunned!!!!!!
Love to you all,
Shelley. XXX


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon Girls 

Please can i join you lovely ladies      

As you can see from my history below it has been a **** year      
but im not down and out yet !!! its the first time in year that my period has come on time...i think it has alot to do with the miscarriage.    is top on the list at present    

firstly a big congrats to Daxcat for your BFP !! 

Missy hello hunni long time no see     so sorry it was a BFP     

Big hello to all 

chat l8r's


----------



## Vaudelin

Daxcat - WOW and more WOW!  Big super congratulations to you!  Fantastic news am so happy for you.  Sooooo exciting and so good to see on this thread.     

Welcome to Ladyhex - sorry to hear of your miscarriage.  Glad to hear that AF is finally playing ball. 

Thanks to Minxy for the info on Apimist - I will definitely be ordering some next month and will chuck it in my smoothie.  How much do you take when you are TTC naturally?  I guess there will be some instructions on it. 

xxxx


----------



## liggsy

Daxcat,     yay im made up for you hun, hcg must be high to be detected this early too woohoo. Ill bet you keep on testing now just to make sure       

Glamis, ah hun, got everything crossed for your next scan   

Minxy, thanks for the info, my apimist arrived on sat    lots of luck with trying naturally, you have been through sooooo much   

Ladyhex,    and welcome to the thread hun, lovely ladies on here! So sorry for all you have been through this year, god that must have been the worst time ever for you   
Lots of luck with trying naturally hun xx

Suzdee, glad your settling into your new house hun, must be lovely to be away from the old rowdy neighbours. Yeah the apimist contains all 4 bee products, seems to be the best out there xx

Hoping, hope you get your statue today hun and the arrival of the baby doesnt get in the way    lots of luck hun, the royal jelly and the statue will sort you out   

Vaudelin, how you doing today hun? I think its a spoonful a day (cant remember if tea or tablespoon though)    will check later on my jar   

Trolley, hope you have enjoyed your jolleys x

  to everyone else too.

Had mu acu lst night, that was lovely, was like a bloody pin cushion though, feet, legs, arms, hands, tummy, and head    very relaxing though.
AF is messing me around too, temp dropped y'day started spotting, today temp has gone high again and still only spotting, come on will you i want to boot up my monitor    read teh instructions last night so im good to go! xx


----------



## LisaD*

Not been on much as things are a bit crazy but I have been reading your posts when I can - I just had to pop on and post.......

Congratulations daxcat that's wonderful news!!!!!        hope that line gets darker and darker! 

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all



daxcat    wohooooooooooooo you go girl fab news, gives us all a bit more hope, keep that big cheesy grin on ure face  

donn1


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girlies!!

First off Daxcat congratulations on your BFP!!! I bet you're so excited!!

To everyone else- Thank you so much for the nice welcome!!

I'm currently at 4/5 DPO and my boobs today- goodness me are so sore!! Never experience anything like it, i got a hightened sense of smell and i have got nausea bad!! the other things i can't stand coffee and when i was pregnant in feb i loved lattes!! Well today mum had a latte and i could smell it and it was making my mouth water!! Mum couldn't smell it but it was like 3 feet away from me and it felt like my nose was inside the cup!!

I'm putting it all down to my brain playing tricks- apart from the boobs that is strange!!

Hope you're all keeping well!!

Baby dust to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hoping123

Really quickie as am at work but Daxcat - OMG, OMG, OMG!!!

So   for your BFP and PMA all the way that it will continue safely after everything you have been through.  I am SOOOO happy for you, you have made my day and here's hoping between you, Princess and Glamis a trend has been set for the rest of us to join you!!

xxxxxx


----------



## daxcat

Thanks guys, I can't stop grinning when I see the pregnant 1-2 weeks! Had an hcg blood test done this morning to check levels. Will get the results this afternoon.
I'm convinced it's the aptimist you know, it's the only different thing. Either that or sods law that I just bought 3 more months worth LOL!!!

Welcome to ladyhex, you go with the bms this month, this bfp is only 2 months after my m/c - it does happen!

Love to you all,
Shelley. XXXXXXX


----------



## liggsy

Daxcat, how long you been taking the apimist for hun? im getting all excited to start trying it now if your convinced its worked for you   
Wouldnt worry if you have bought 3 months worth, us lot can buy it off you hun    lots of luck for blood results today yippeeeeeee


----------



## daxcat

Liggsy - I started taking the aptimist a month ago, I finished the 1st jar this morning. I think I remember Glamis saying she took it for 2 months before her bfp.


----------



## liggsy

oooh now im really excited    shouldnt get my hopes up but hey ive got to keep the pma so thats what im doing   
I keep thinking of what it says on their website about put a woman on apimist and she will be pg within 3 months, please let me be one of those women       i dont want anymore ivf.
Bet you cant stop smiling todday hun, im just soooo happy for you, seems to have come wuickly after Glamis too, lets keep em coming girls


----------



## Vaudelin

I'M GOING TO BUY THREE MONTHS WORTH OF APIMIST RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## liggsy

Vaudelin, if we are as lucky as daxcat, we only need 1 months worth


----------



## Vaudelin

That's true.  Maybe I will just take it one month at a time! 

Exciting times ladies...and so great seeing some BFPs on this thread - just what we need. xx


----------



## liggsy

Although the offer is buy 3 get an extra one free, but thats 4 months supply and wwe hopefully wont need that many       could have gone halves and split the 4 pots    oh well


----------



## daxcat

Liggsy - where is the but 3 get one free offer on? Might need more after all, hcg is only 29.3 which they said is very low so not holding out much hope. Got another test thursday, if it hasn't risen significantly then it's another non-viable. CRAP, CRAP, CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoping123

Daxcat - keep the PMA up, I don't know much about the whole hcg level things but if you are not even due on until Saturday then surely it would be low at this stage as people not trying tttc wouldn't even know to do a pg test yet.   so much for you that this works.

Liggsy and vaudelin- good luck with your apimist, I am taking royal jelly at the moment but am now thinking of switching onto apimist? 

The statue has just been delivered, she is so good giving it to me as she is ttc herself although thinks it will have to be IVF, I did tell her about apimist though!  Her LO came with her which is lovely but he is exactly the same age as mine would have been so now even more determined to get me pg asap as would make DH so happy.  He has been so good about all of this and done the deed for the last three days running so here's hoping.

Hi to everyone else, this thread is so busy now it is hard to keep up but hope everyone is doing well. 

MissE - you said your mum said royal jelly was great, ddoes she know of succes stories with it?


----------



## Smurfie

Shelley - Congrats on the BFP. Got my fingers crossed that it stays that way. Really hope the hcg result wasn't right. I was so excited to see your news right up to that last post. Blimey, this whole ttc is a rollercoaster. Really pray things work out for you.        

Liggsy - hope your cycle sorts itself out soon. Sounds like your acu is good. I used to get it but decided it wasn't getting me any further and was v pricey so gave up. It was good at the time and I'm sure it helped boost my energy levels even if it didn't help with ttc.

Ladyhex - sorry about your rubbish year so far.   . Hope things start to get better...
MrsNormie - sounding like some positive signs there    . Keep squeezing those (.)(.) and hope the lattes keep smelling good. 

Hi everyone else, hope you're doing ok. This autumn weather is rubbish  . It's getting far too cold and gloomy. Will have to find a way to keep warm      

Sxx


----------



## Smurfie

oh, and Hoping - good luck with that statue. If you get a BFP now there'll be a bidding war on here


----------



## Ladyhex

Hoping ~lets hope the statue does the trick     

daxcat~my doctor always said you are pregnant if the level of HCG in the blood is over 5...so try not to worry to much and dont google lol 

MrsNormie~thats a good sign hun     

Ladies is this apimist got royal jelly in it ?? 

chat later


----------



## Vaudelin

Daxcat        

Suzdee - so funny! 

Hoping - hope that statue is lucky for you. 

Ladyhex - you can buy apimist plus royal jelly 
http://shop.apitherapy.eu.com/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=52

/links

xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Shelley huni, woohooo!!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you huni that it is a bfp.

Ladyhex hello again huni. How are you doing?   

Hoping good luck with the statue. Hope it brings you your much yearned for bfp. My mum ate royal jelly constantly, but she ate it in a block like you would get a normal jelly. She never had any problems, my dad just looked at her and she was pregnant.   

MrsNormie hoping the symptoms are a good sign.

Vaudelin and liggsy i'm going to jump on the aptimist train too. Hopefully it will bring us all some luck.   The shop will be running out of supplies by the time we are finished.

Glamis hope everything is ok huni.

A big hi to kitten, muffin, princess, lisad, suzdee, donn and anyone i've missed.

I'm still waiting patiently for af to arrive, slowly going    . Not even an inkling of it.

Emma xx


----------



## Princess xx

congratulations daxocat....


keep em coming girls, its amazing xxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Daxcat, I really hope your hgc goes up by Thursday   Try not to worry too much, mine was only 160 at 5 weeks pregnant but the baby grew and I made it to 9 weeks. I wouldnt expect your HGC to be much higher, Its still very early.     

Welcome to all our new ladies   Thank you to Minxy for all the information, I'm seriously thinking of trying Apimist, but I'm really skint so it may have to wait.

Liggsy hope your cycle stops messing you about   

Glamis, how are you hun, hope your scan goes ok. I'm sure it will     

MissE any news of the missing AF? Still keeping my fingers crossed for a late BFP for you x

Hello to Vaudelin, Hoping, Princess and Suzdee and anyone else I've missed x  

I'm now on day 21, no af pain yet and no real pregnancy symptoms either. I keep thinking I have some like metallic taste and dizziness but I think I have those symptoms every month so I'm not expecting anything.

Our kitten has settled in very well, He's really energetic and bullies the older cat a bit but he's also really affectionate (usually at 2am in the morning!  ) He's starting lying behing my head on my pillow and playing with my hair when I'm alseep! Its really cute but not good when I have to get up for work!! He's become loads better at jumping and climbing in the week we've had him.


----------



## MissE

Muffin your wee kitten sounds so adorable.  I always think about getting another one but my cat would have a heartattack cos he is totally ruined, his nose would be knocked out of joint. Hoping af stays away huni and those symptoms are real.   

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Muffin, your kitten sounds gorgeous! My naughty little one has a habit of chewing (and sometimes swallowing!) my hair while I'm asleep! They're great aren't they!!!!
Thanks for all your support everyone, it means a lot. XXXXXX


----------



## muffin1302

He is adorable   I had to leave him to go back to work on Monday and it broke my heart   It like leaving a real baby!! I bought him a cheap toy mouse from morrisons with some crinkly stuff in it for £1 to keep him busy while I'm at work and he carries it everywhere with him!! I think he's going to be the one who leave mice at the doorstep coz our other cat is useless!!

Ladyhex, just looked at your signature   Life is so unfair sometimes x

Mrs Normie, sounds really positive     

Daxcat, I know you been trying to slim but thought I'd tell you if you use sweetners in anything to stop. Sorry if you already know, but I thought I'd mention it in case you dont. Aspartame is liked to miscarriage (and cancer) and its hidden in lots of things you didnt even know about (like sugar free squash etc) x


----------



## daxcat

Thanks do the heads up Muffin. I only use splenda which is aspartame free thankfully! 
It's so sweet when they carry their toys around. They really are like little furry babies LOL!


----------



## muffin1302

Lol just as I was saying how cute Jacob is - HE WOKE UP!!!


----------



## MrsMaguire

I'm really sorry to jump in here again.

We'd been taking some time off actively ttc since what happened last time. My SIL had her baby and we're actually going to start tx after my next AF which is due Saturday (on my bday) but been getting really sore boobs again and just generally off my food. 

Obv this could be a sign of an imminent AF, but after seeing my niece today I got the peesticks out again.

So got a few days of hell ahead of me doing early tests, I'll be totally gutted if I do come on, on my b'day!

xx


----------



## Princess xx

good luck mandy m xxxxx


----------



## kitten77

hi everyone, i am still here and still reading!!!

daxcat - positive positive thots coming your way, i dont know anything about the levels but hope they keep on growing     

muffin - your kitten sounds soooo lush, i love cats, ive got my two little furbabies and they are great. how sweet is that that he carries it everywhere - and hope he dont keep bringing mice back!!!!!

thanks minxy for the info - i think i will order some apimist to - i already take royal jelly and bee propolis so just gonna get the apimist - well im taking everything else so i mite as well!!!! haha. 

hi to donn, misse, princess.....so many of us now its great! but hello to all....

as for me, my monitor tells me im due my af soon, i ovulated early this month so thats about right to be honest (im usually a 2 week exactly after ovulation) so if thats the case will be tomorrow - been having tummy pains for a week tho, i did think we may have been lucky this month....but im not hopeful, its never our turn. 

on that note, need some help girls.  we are thinking of starting tx soon, but im wondering if i should go and get tested for immunes, even tho my cons put me on prednisalone, clexane and baby aspirin and will do again this time 'just in case' i may have any issues, as if i did have any issues this is what i would go on anyway.  which is good.....but is it right?  should we fork out for immunes to be done and spend our savings which we had for isci or just go again.....what you think?? 

im so scared, this will be the 6th time and im not to sure if i could cope with another bfn.


----------



## glamis

morning all

omg  congrats daxcat, so happy for you    wishing your levels are very high tomorrow

cannot stop ladies but l am thinking of you all

l am feeling so queezy all the time as if my food wants to come up (sorry tmi) 

cannot wait for tomorrow ~ come on my little sunshine please grow   

kitten ~ no af, pls stay away

princess ~ how you feeling?   

minxy ~ you are a bible of knowledge    thank you for being there! really appreciate it how you manage to keep us all sane.    to you

welcome MandyM   

muffin   

misse ~ no af for you either pls 

hoping ~ good luck with the statue

suzydee, vaudelin, mrsnormie, ladyhex and everyone else l missed


----------



## muffin1302

I don't think you have anything to worry about glamis.   You cant see a heartbeat until about 6 weeks so a black dot on the screen (in the right place) is good x Hope you get to see a bit more tomorrow x

Kitten hope AF doesnt turn up then you wont need immunes tests   

Good luck MandyM xx     

How you feeling today Daxcat? x

I'm still looking for symptoms, been poking my boobs to see if they hurt but nothing


----------



## liggsy

Hello girls,

Daxcat, oh hun i think its too soon for your levels to be high yet, please dont lose the faith    hold on to your pma, im    all is ok on thursday whe you have your levels checked again hun. Not that you are going to need it    but the apimist was on offer on the apitherapy website, is that not where you get yours from anyway? lots of    xx

Hoping, the apimist contains royal jelly too, i ordered the one with extra royal jelly too. Yay for your statue    it does the trick now hun oooh exciting xx

Suzdee, im mainly trying the acu to sort out my leutal phase, its really short and not good at all, my acu is a fertility specialist and he seems to think he can help, lets hope so! its bloody expensive    Loving your idea of keeping warm in these cold autumn nights    xx

MissE, yeah get on the apimist train too, we can all be apimist buddies too    Sorry your af still hasnt arrived, i still hope that she wont show and you tested too early    xx

Muffin, your kitten sounds soooooo cute, im a dog person myself but who could resist a cute kitten   
I could swear i had the metallic taste last week too, put it down to my fillings in the end    am hoping that af stays away for you hun    lots of luck and       xx

MandyM, fingers crossed for you hun, lots of luck for testing      xx

Kitten, tummy pains a week before af is due could be a good sign hun       will keep fingers crossed for you that af doesnt show up. I have also been thinking about getting immune testing done just not sure what to get tested for yet, have ordered Dr Beers bok so will see what tips i can get from there, like you say its a lot of money to pay for another tx and for immunes    sorry i havent been much help there have i   

Glamis, lots of luck for tomorrow, im sure all will be fine with your little bean       

Well AF finally arrived last night, very light but defo there. Maybe the acu is helping already, i usually get really bad af pains for the 1st day plus really bad bach ache and i have neither, also (tmi alert) not many clots either, if its down to the acu then its worth every penny   
Started my apimist this morning, struggled to get that teaspoon down on its own, tastes nice and a bit wierd too, may have to put it on my toast tomorrow   
Can i ask, someone said last week how many EPO they take a day, the bottle i have says take 1 3 times a day, i thought it was 2? they are 1000mg capsules. Thanks in advance girls    
Oh yeah i set my monitor up this morning to tadaaaaa, i am officially on my 1st month of "proper" trying yay xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Liggsy - are you taking EPO for increased CM or PMS symptoms or both?

You could start with 1 x 1000 mg a day and see how you get on? 3000 mg is quite alot.  I take 2 x 1000 mg - this really helps with CM and virtually destroys any PMS symptoms! I used to get very sore (.)(.) but don't really suffer any more.  Only take it up until ovulation though. 

x


----------



## liggsy

Thanks Vaudelin, im taking it to increase CM, so 2 x 1000mg should be enough then? only up to ov aswell? Has it worked for you? bonus if it stops pms too! how you doing hun?


----------



## Vaudelin

I think 2 will be enough but obviously I am no expert. See how you get on.  EPO can relax the uterus, that is how it relieves PMS symptoms and obviously we don't want a relaxed uterus if it is carrying a precious embryo so definitely only up to ovulation.  It has definitely helped me with relief of PMS symptoms - I think it is a God send!  Even my DH commented when we first got together that I don't suffer - obviously he has been with some grouchy women in the past! lol 

I'm OK thanks.  On day 4 of 25 days of antibiotics - they are not particularly nice but it has to be done!


----------



## Trolley

CRIKEY!!!  I've only been away for 5 days and 10 pages later . . . 

CONGRATULATIONS GLAMIS & DAXCAT - so pleased for you both and about time we had BFP's on here!

1st day back at work today as I went to Miami for a long weekend with a friend - we had a ball and I didn't want to come home :0(  95 degrees and we stayed in a boutique hotel!  Too many Mojito's to count and too many late nights!  I actually forgot about TTC for once!!

Hi to you all and welcome to our newcomers . . . Day 7 for me so DH and I have another week of rest I guess before we start again . . . Will be ordering the Aptimist tomorrow though ladies!

Missed you all and sorry I don't have time for personals - took me ages catching up and have heaps of work to catch up on :0)

T


----------



## Trolley

Just looked on the internet and apparently Apimist plus Pollen is recommended for infertility . . .

T


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies would it be okay if I joined you? I have been ttc no. 1 for just over 5 years as you will see from my signature I have had two failed IVF's and am now back waiting for my third go. I have a follow up appointment in November when I will be asking about immune issues. I have had this month off from ttc since the IVF failed as I just couldn't face having to think about bms but from next cycle will be back ttc naturally. Would be lovely to chat to others ttc naturally   

Hello Trolley   Hope you are okay hun. xx

Can I ask about Apimist? I saw Trolley has posted about it but not sure what it is and how it is meant to work? I am a bit of a Holland and Barrett junky   so always get excited when I read about something new.


----------



## Trolley

WELCOME Tama!!!  Liggsy is here too and the girls are all fab!

We have just had 2 x BFP's so you are in the right room!!!  Both girls used Apimist as I'm sure you have read . . .

So good to have you here with us honey :0)

T
x


----------



## Tama

Hi Trolley   I'll have a read back   Liggsy is here too - lovely   So pleased you had a fab time in Miami. Where did you stay? I love Miami and at this time of year it is so nice to get away to the sun. x


----------



## Vaudelin

Welcome Tama. I personally think it is a good idea to get immunes checked so good for you. I do not believe in "unexplained" - there just has to be a reason why we can't get pregnant!

This is the website where I will be buying my Apimist and I think the other girls have used it too:

http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html

I think I am going to get the one with the extra royal jelly but will have a good read up on all the products before I order.

/links


----------



## daxcat

Hi Tama, welcome to the thread. I'm afraid aptimist isn;t a holland and barret thing, (I have and addiction to their website LOL) We all seem to get it from different places, I google it and get it from purelyforyou.com. 

Trolley - I take the aptimist plus royal jelly but also bought the bee pollen seperately and put in smoothies, juice etc. Glad you had a lovely time - thought you were going to bring the sun back with you? Couldn;t you get it past customs?   

Liggsy - I take the same as vaudelin, 2 x  1000mg a day up to ovulation then stop til af shows up. If you're having problems with a short luteal phase, I lengthened mine by a week by taking agnus casus. It really works!

Vaudelin - you're all but a sixth of the way through your antibiotics, they'll be finished in no time. XXX

Suzdee - I thought that was what autumn was designed for!!!  

Kitten, muffin, glamis, mandy, missE, ladyhex and anyone I've missed giant    and   's.

As for me - not much going on. Lots of boring housework and paperwork - YUK!!!

Love Shelley XXXX


----------



## Trolley

Tama let me know how you go about getting immunes checked honey - be really interested to know as I'm unexplained too . . .

This is the sight that states that additonal pollen is good for infertility girls but I'm sure it's a much of a muchness . . .

http://www.natural-alternative-products.co.uk/apitherapy-apimist-plus-propolis-386-g-p-2363.html

I will be ordering from the one that Vaudelin recommends though :0)

T

/links


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, welcome back hunny, sounds like you had a fab time! well deserved too id say    enjoy your week of rest before it all kicks off again   

Tama, hello hunny, nice to see you over here, i didnt want to tell you to come in case you werent ready yet    sorry i havent had time to reply to your pm yet    i promise ill do it tonight    the 1 day in work that im actually busy    how rude! have only been on a few times with quick posts    yes order the apimist hun, its worked wonders for the girls on here, i started my 1st jar today. I went for the one with extra royal jelly, it contains all 4 bee products anyway, lets hope it does the trick    catch up later hun xxx

Vaudelin, thats fab news re the pms (or lack of it i should say) ill stick to 2 caps for now then and see how my cm improves, thanks hun. Sorry you have so long to go on the ab's it will be worth it though to get rid of that nasty infection once and for all   

Daxcat, agnus castus sounds fab for leutal phase, think trolley told me about that too, not sure if i can take it while on all the chinese meds though? dont see why not though he said they dont interfere with all the other supplements im taking, what do you think? i might have to ask him next week. How you feeling hun? xx

Im off in a min (thank god!) long day! need to take Jock out, in the rain by the looks of it    and need to go collect my next lot of chinese pills too, like a bloody rattle a i am    back later gorls xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Vauldin thanks for the link I will have a look. I already take Bee Propolis so will have a read up on Apimist.

I totally agree unexplained is just a box that people get put into. Over the last five years I have read so many books on IF and they all say that true unexplained cases only come when all tests have been done and come back normal and the patient has had multipule failed IVF's. I am looking at going to ARGC for the test. I see you have had tx there, how did you find them? xx

Hello Dexcat thanks for the welcome   I read back and see you had a BFP - congratulations   You must be over the moon. I am always happy to find new places to buy my vits etc I rattle when I walk I take so many   DH told me we need shares in Holland and Barrett   xx

Trolley I will let you know about the tests. I got a wonderful book called 'Is your body baby friendly' not sure if you have heard of it but I LOVE it   It has so much information in it and as I read it I find myself saying 'yes I have that and no I've never had it tested'. It has really opened my eyes. I think immune issues are a little taboo in the UK but I will do anything to find out if there is something stopping me getting pg. I have lots of the pessaries left from both IVF's so am going to use them too to help with my LP. xx


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, wish i had seen that link before i ordered my apimist with royal jelly    oh well, will order it next month, it has propolis in anyway i guess   

Tama, yes that is the book i ordered, it arrived today, little bed time reading    its bloody massive, will take months to read xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Liggsy lovely to 'see' you   Don't worry about the pm I've been busy at work and know what it's like. Also don't worry about telling me about the thread. TBH I haven't been ready but feel a bit better now so am ready to start the pill popping and bms again   Enjoy the walk with Jock. I will def be looking at the Apimist xx


----------



## Tama

I know the book is huge   I am slowly getting through the chapters but haven't had time to read during the day and keep falling asleep in the evenings   We'll have to compare notes on what we are going to ask the cons at FU xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hello everyone   Hope you are all ok and had a good day

Liggsy, definatley only take EPO up till ovulation. Can start contractions and AF or so I've heard and we dont want that do we    

Good luck to Daxcat and Glamis for tomorrow, hope your little ones are ok x   

Trolley, Miami - I'm so jealous!! Sounds lovely. I need another holiday.   

Hello and welcome Tama x   

I dont think this will be my month, think I have some cramping so I'm expecting AF to turn up


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi girls, 
hope you dont mind me gatecrashing, but all your talk of Apimist is very interesting. I am also thinking of ordering some but im unsure of which one to order on this link as there are 4 choices to chose from. Any ideas on which one would be best?
http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html

good luck and  to you all

Congratulations Shelley on your   x

Love Karen x
/links


----------



## daxcat

Welcome PB, I trust aptimist with extra royal jelly!    Only been taking it for a month so far and it worked for me!

Muffin - it's not over until the witch arrives. I had really bad AF pains all of last week, Glamis said the same. PMA!!!

Will let you know how I get on tommorow. XXXXX


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww thanks Shelley thats really helpful, i wonder if all the other girls are using the same one too    xx


----------



## daxcat

We should do an aptimist poll LOL!!!


----------



## muffin1302

Karen, I would agree with Shelly. Royal Jelly apparently helps to produce nice healthy eggs - which I assume from your signature might help you?? (I got my info from this thread. Its worth reading - with an open mind. You cant realistically take everything and would be bankrupt if you did but angel bumps has put lots of research into it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0 and explains what each does from all the info she gathered from various places)

Thanks Shelly 

I'm definatley gonna join the apimist gang when I get paid. Hopefully it will give us lots of BFP's


----------



## muffin1302

Sorry Karen, I take my last post back, I misunderstood your reason for being on the donor register. Just had a quick look at your diary but didnt read it properly as my kitten is having a hyperactive hour and trying to beat up the other cat!!!


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww no problem muffin, im a bit complicated, and have tried to cover all avenues just in case our PGD dosent work so thought we would put ourselves on donor list too, sorry for confusing you lovely    thanks so much for the link, il definately have a read of that for sure. I love cats ive got two black and whites ones, but they are 9 now, there sisters called daisy and molly    x

We are all certainly the Apimist enthusiasts arnt we Shelley    x


----------



## pinkbabe

Is that your kitten in your pic Muffin, how gorgeous! x


----------



## muffin1302

Yes, thats my little one!! We've had him a week and he's a monster (adorable though!!)


----------



## pinkbabe

oh he looks just scrumptious! give him a cuddle from me will you    x


----------



## muffin1302

lol I will!!


----------



## kitten77

hi all

right im ordering the aptimist tomorrow .....before all you girls make it run out. i hate honey so i dont think im gonna enjoy taking it.....and whoever said if you take everything on anglebumps list of vits to take will make you bankrupt.....they are right!!!! i take them all....costing a fortune!!!!! and its for both me and DH so double the price.

just a me post today im afraid, i do have to look in to the immunes.....af started this afternoon.   so even tho my monitor said i ovulated on day 12 that was spot on, as 14 days later af arrives spot on time. boooooo willy pooooo!!!!   

so had a big talk with dh, he says we should just go for tx now, so looking into starting.  will update tomorrow. would like to talk it through with you girls if you dont mind....? at the moment im off to bed to sulk.


----------



## muffin1302

Kitten I'm really sorry AF turned up   We're all here for you if you need to chat xx Hopefully the apimist will bring you the same luck as the other girls. Is your DH on supplements too?


----------



## muffin1302

I just answered my own question reading your post again!!


----------



## MrsMaguire

Crikey you guys talk loads!!!

Someone was saying about going for immunes tests, I'm hoping on Friday to persuade my consultant to go the empirical route and prescribe the clexane/pred/cyclogest (as nearly fainted at the cost of gestone) I would say it depends how many months you've been doing the empirical route, I think what we're going to do is try this way and if no luck after 6 months then go for the full testing which is about £1800 with Dr Gorgy. Are you taking the supplements that are meant to help the immunes issues as well?

I've bought a load of books of ebay, had a few messages about the 'is your body baby friendly' book. There was another one about pregnancy through nutrition. I'm tempted to pay to see a nutrionist, but DH thinks theres things like the supplements / meds that could help. Nutrition is neither here nor there as my diet is pretty good anyway.

Really hope we see lots more BFP's on here, I posted back in July time I think it was, I was loitering and saw Princess got her BFP - I was hoping we'd all follow one by one!

Started the early testing, today I'm 2 days till testing, I think I'm about 10DPO if we go by usual ovulation dates. It's my b'day on Saturday so its either going to be a really amazing day if AF doesn't show up, or a really awful day if it does. We've really got our hopes up, I've been praying like mad, hoping for some good news for once. 

xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Hi Mandy M.  I was just wondering what the empirical route is?  I have immune issues and was just curious?  Also, do you know which vitamins are supposed to be good for immunes?  I take most things but just want to check I have got everything covered, thanks. I would definitely recommend having immune testing - it is more common than you think!

Will keep my fingers crossed for you and praying you won't need to go down that road x


----------



## kitten77

hi vaudelin - have you done the immune testing?  im just wondering, as people keep pointing me to the immunology thread (which is right) but it is soooooooo confusing, i cant understand it.  i just want to know how to go about getting it done....but for the life of me i cant find that information!!! 

muffin - haha, yes DH is taking them all as well (cept EPO).  we rattle!!!  gotta go and order the horrible honey stuff, not looking forward to that at all! but if it helps then woohoo!

af in full swing today, bad cramps, clots the lot (sorry tmi) - so feeling pretty down about life at the moment. still cant sell our house, someone friends on our street are putting their house up for sale and they have all the luck in the world so they will prob sell theirs in a week (yes im in a proper downer!) - but they have everything handed to them on a plate (jealous me? of course!). 

hello to everyone


----------



## Trolley

Morning girls!

Feeling slightly more human today!

Ah Kitten so sorry - sending you huge hugs honey . . . it will be our turn soon . .  just don't give up!!

Your house will sell too and it will all fall into place at the right time :0)

T


----------



## Vaudelin

Kitten - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit blue today - you are entitled to have an off day especially if that pesky AF is around .  Hopefully she will be gone before you know it.   I hope I am not being too personal but have you ever discussed your clots with any cons?  My acupuncturist always asks if I have any (which I don't) so I am not sure if they are a good thing or not or exactly what they mean to be honest. 

You might if you are lucky be able to get some immunes tests done with your GP.  I had mine done at the ARGC before ICSI.  I think there are level 1 and level 2 tests.  They are quite expensive if you get them done privately but I don't know exactly what the NHS test.  If you have got the time and money it might be worth going to see Dr Gorgy in London who specialises in immunes and infections and does tests that not many other clninics are doing (eg ureaplasma and mycoplasma and chladmydia via menstral blood).  He is such a lovely man but it isn't a cheap road to go down.


----------



## liggsy

Hello girls,

Tama, how are you hun? i finally managed to reply to your pm    hope your ok xx

Kitten, im so sorry af arrived hun, i thought you were going to be lucky this month with finding you ov'd earlier than you thought    

Vaudelin, i have another EPO question for you, sorry - do you take 2 at once or 1 twice a day? not sure if it makes a difference to how your body absorbs it thats all   
My acu asked me if i get clots too, i normally do but this time, only 1    i might ask him next week, what it means. xx

Trolley, nice to have you back hun, are you back on our time now then? sounds like you had a fab time, im not jealous at all   
Muffin, hope the cramping is not af    ah your kitten is sooooooo cute. keep the pma up hun. Yes come join the apimist gang when you can    we WILL get bfp's rolling in    xx

Mandym, lors of luck for testing, hope you get the besst birthday present ever    xx

Pinkbabe, trolley posted a link to an article yesterday that said for infirtility go for apimist + propolis, but i beleive the royal jelly one is for good eggs    its such a toughy, i ordered the one with royal jelly this time around anyway, they all contain the 4 bee products anyway but some have extra propolis, royal jelly etc, so whichever one we buy has all the main things anyway, if that makes sense    Lots of luck to you xx

DAxcat, how you feeling today hun? lots of luck getting your bloods done, im    all is good today xx

Glamis, lots of luck for your scan hun, i am    everything is ok and they can see your little dot on the screen    

Hello to everyone else too   

My Af is well wierd this month, 2 days of spotting, 1 day of very light bleed now nothing    whats going on? Maybe as i only had a 7 day leutal phase there is not much to shed or something? anyway im on day 2 acording to my monitor    shovelled down my apimist this morning too


----------



## muffin1302

Liggsy Af sounds really wierd.  Is this the first time its happened. How long have you been having acu? A friend of mine had odd bleeding the first month after starting reflexology then got a BFP the next month, like her body was 'clearing itself' ready. Maybe yours is trying to sort itself out?

Kitten 

Glamis and Daxcat, wishing you both lots of luck                

Vaudelin found this, they say bee proplis is good (which is great for the apimist gang!!  ) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238697.0

MandyM, good luck with testing. I'm due on Tuesday and tested this morning (obviously a bfn!) but had a pee stick left over and couldn't resist, it was burninig a hole in my drawer!!  I think it's a load of crap about them detecting HGC 6 days early. Even when I had a BFP a first response didnt pick it up the day I was due!!


----------



## glamis

afternoon all

been so busy at work and cannot get through the damn pile   

scan was okay but they never saw much, and only just about saw the yolk sac, have to go back in 3 weeks as they saw another dark circle which they are not sure off, they seem the think its the beggining of the placenta or something.  Another thing for me to worry about

been thinking of you all


----------



## muffin1302

Vaudelin this is the one I was looking for http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234994.0

Glamis, I'm sure it'll all be ok x How many weeks/days are you?


----------



## glamis

they seem to think l am 5 weeks today!


----------



## muffin1302

Definatley wouldnt worry then x They cant really see anything that early anyway so I'm sure its all ok x


----------



## kitten77

glamis -    they DID see the sac - good stuff. 

liggsy - af sounds weird but it could be the clearning out!!!! good luck.

as for the apimist - i already take royal jelly and bee proplis, so do you think i should order the one with the pollen in it....seeing i dont take any of that! hahaha. 

af still in force, gotta work tonite as well which is a poo (i work in office in day and reflexologist at nite). could do without that to be honest.


----------



## glamis

thanks everyone   

anyone heard from Daxcat, she was having bloods again today if l remember rightly?


----------



## kitten77

ooo no havent heard from her - daxcat are you here?  how did it go      

(ps ordered the horrible honey stuff, DH will think i am crazy!)


----------



## muffin1302

No, not heard from her. Hope she is too busy to post and everythings ok   

Kitten if you're a poor respnder I think your eggs would benfit from the one with royal jelly in x


----------



## Trolley

Fab news Glamis!!!

I have ordered the horrible honey stuff today too - I went for the one with added Pollen as it said it already contained Royal Jelly but will get the Royal Jelly one next month perhaps . . .  My DH doesn't even bother asking me anymore when he sees the white jiffy envelopes arrive :0)

Daxcat - hope all is OK today honey!

Busy but bored this afternoon - can't wait for the weekend!  Wish I was still feeling 21 in Miami :0)

T
x


----------



## Tama

Afternoon everyone, thank you for the lovely welcome   

I can't remember who posted asking about clotty af's but I was told this can be (not always) a sign of 'sticky blood' which means if you are pg the blood may not flow to the baby. If you do have immune testing done this is something they can test for. You can also take a low dose aspirin 75mg to help thin the blood but should discuss this with your cons/GP before taking it. Some clinics tell you to take it when you are having IVF but not all do this.

Liggsy I'm okay today thank you. Headache is gone so now just left with the neck pain   I will reply to your pm soon. Work has been mad today guess coz I have been off for two days! Not sure about af but I have had this happen to me too normally I get another bleed a few days after it stops   Have you read any of your book yet? I read more yesterday   xx

Pinkbabe I think I will be joining the gang and buying some of the Apimist   Lets hope it brings some lovely BFP's   xx

Daxcat how are you today hun? Have you had another blood test done? Hope all is well   I think your idea for a poll would be great to see how many people have used Apimist and gotten a BFP xx

Muffin I too read the post angelbumps wrote some really wonderful information but you can spend a lot - I have! How are you today? xx

Kitten77 so sorry af turned up   I think having some immune tests would be a good idea. From what I have read I think a lot of ladies may have some underlying issues that are not picked up on the standard tests that are done for IVF. I think it depends on the clinic as to what they will do for you. You can try speaking to your GP about having some tests done but they may want a list of tests. This is a list of tests that I have found on FF after a lot of reading   xx

level 1 tests :

1. Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea and Electrolytes
2. Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
3. Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
4. Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies,
thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)
5. Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
6. Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagualant, Factor V Leiden
and Panthrombin gene mutation)

level 2 immune tests aka the 'Chicago Tests' :
Natural Killer Assay 
Th1:Th2 intracellular cytokine ratios 
HLA DQ alpha (male) 
HLA DQ alpha (female) 
MRTHR 
Leukocyte antibody detection 

MandyM hello   I too was wondering what the empirical route is and what it involves. I am going to have some immune testing done so would be very interested. I have looked at having some testing done at ARGC which is £780 but at this stage am not sure what tests this covers. I will go for a consultation with them first to discuss it. Sorry for all the questions but what supplements are meant to help immune issues? Not sure I have heard of them. I take a long list of things but am always keep to hear of new things. Hope your appointment goes well   and good luck for testing   xx

Vaudelin how are you today? What type of immune support have you tried? Do you think the testing is worth the money? I don't mind spending the money if they are going to help and give me some answers xx

Trolley how are you today hun? Hope you are okay. I think the book I go about immune testing is great and not too ££. I got it from Amazon. I'd be more than happy to photocopy some bits for you and scan and email them to you if you want to have a look before you buy one? xx
Glamis hope the scan goes well   xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone   So nice to have found you all   xx


----------



## liggsy

Muffin, yeah this is the 1st time its been woerd like this, have had 4 acu sessions (one a week) i like the sound of what happened to your friend though, id be happy if thats what was happening to me    thanks hun    I also dont trust these tests that claim to detect hcg 6 days early, i think its best to wait til the day your due or after if poss    Still keeping fingers crossed for you hun, still a way to go til tues       

Daxcat, hope you are ok hunny,   

Glamis, so glad they could see a sac hunny, thats the main thing    its very early so can understand that they cant really see much, 3 weeks will fly by then you will go back and see your baby's heartbeat xx

Kitten, you should get someone to do the reflex on you tonight, may make you feel better after a crappy day    I really want to have reflex done but acu is costimg me a bomb! xx

Trolley, yay for ordering the apimist, my dh doesnt bother asking anymore either, i have a shelf FULL of supplements, he only takes 2! i dont care as long as it works   
You can spread it on bread or toast, i have been taking a spoonful just off the spoon, take it in smal bits rather than trying to swallow the whole spoonful, nearly heaved 1st time   

Tama, hello hun, glad you are feeling better today, the neck pain is awful after a migrane    No i havent started my book yet, i will do though, just need a bit of time    need to be off work then i can read all day    (if only!)
I get clots normally too but this af has been so light i havent had any    i hope i dont get another af arrive now, i have started using my monitor now    xx


----------



## muffin1302

Tama, there is some wonderful info there. I spent about £50 on supplements then my GP told me not to take anything as it may help me get pregnant but could cause problems with the baby. So I didnt take them. I dont think this was based on any evidence that they may harm a baby rather than lack of evidence to say its ok.

I'm getting to the point where I am going to take the supplements to help me as because its my only option - I have been refused funding as DH has a 16 year old daughter who we see once a week and they dont want to know!!!


----------



## kitten77

muffin - my view on the supplements is this: ive had 4 years of not a sniff of pregnanacy, 5 txs with not a sniff of pregnancy, all without supplements.....so to be honest im gonna give everything a go to actually try to get the BFP i so desperatly want. i will re-evaulate if i ever get a BFP but im gonna do everything i can to get there!!!

liggsy - i have reflex once a fortnight so im good for reflex and reflex and massage once a month for a treat! teehee. 

tama - thats intersting about the clotting. ive always had clots, not massive massive but about the size of a 5p-10p. maybe something i should mention.  

i ordered the apimist with pollen as i already take royal jelly in tablet form so thot i would get the best of both worlds with the pollen.  big hope it works to all of us!!! come on girls!!!!  

on the immune front, ive emailed my cons to see what he says (think he is gonna say no point but we will see). if not im gonna see if can get an appointment in london.  and think im gonna start the aspirin as well - cons suggested i take it on my last round of isci, but i think i will start it again now. 

nearly the weekend girls!!!! woohoooo!


----------



## Tama

Kitten my clots are about the same but have had them bigger too (sorry TMI). I think it is def worth telling your GP and cons about this. It is such a shame that not all clinics care about immune issues. I really hope your GP is nice and offers to do the testing. I think it is still a little taboo in the UK so not everyone is interested in listening to you. I agree about the supplements, you can always stop once you are pg.    xx

Muffin I think it depends on the GP but you can always stop taking them once you get a positive hpt and most supplements tell you if they are okay to take when pg anyway. Sorry you are not given funding    I think that the rules should be the same for everyone no matter what either postcode is. xx

Liggsy just sent you a war and peace pm    Maybe we need to tell our dh's we need to stop work so we can find out about immune issues    xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Liggsy - I take my EPO separately but I am not really sure it matters that much to be honest as long as it goes down!

Glamis - great news hun - at 5 weeks I really don't think you can see anything else but it sure looks good 

Muffin - thanks for the link   I remember reading the posts from the wonderful Agate who is just a mind full of information.  Are you going to start taking your vitamins now?  GPs are against them as they want you to take drugs instead!  GPs get paid to prescribe drugs so most are against vitamins unfortunately. 

Tama - I had prednisolone, clexane, baby aspirin and gestone and IVIG for my ICSI and when I start trying naturally again will just be on baby aspirin, cyclogest and pred.  I suspected I had immune issues as I have vitiligo (white patches) which is an autoimmune disease so a no-brainer for me!  For me I just wanted to know what was going on with my body and why I wasn't getting pregnant so worth every penny.  Like I have said many times before, I do NOT believe in "unexplained" - if we cannot get pregnant there simply HAS to be a reason!  

Hello to everyone else :0 xxxx


----------



## liggsy

Tama, have sent war and peace 2 back to you hun    Yes, i agree the men should let us give up work so we can read our giant books    xx

Muffin, my GP doesnt see any harm in supplements, i guess they all have different views. All i know is i have never had a sniff of a bfp so if supplements help then ill try anything.
I think that is so wrong that you cant get funding cos of dh's daughter, its just not right, you dont have any children so you shouldnt be penalised for that! really annoys me! My bro & sil are the same, she has a child already but now has endo and all kinds, they have been ttc for about 3 years with no joy and they cant have funding either, and cant really afford to pay for it, not fair is it hun.
I    that you wont need tx anyway, you got a natural bfp once, you can do it again       get on the apimist hun    xxx

Kitten, that sounds fab! reflex and a massage! you spoil yourself hun    i need to book another massage i think, had a full body one last time and it was FAB. Yeah for almost the weekend! Friday tomorrow woohoo. Good luck with your cons hun, and good luck with the asprin too. oooh and not forgetting your apimist       

Hope daxcat is ok    xx

Vaudelin, thanks hun, ill carry on taking 2 a day then    I do not beleive in "unexplained" either, its like when docs try and palm you off with IBS when it usually is something else (like it was with me and coeliac, i was told for 7 years it was ibs)    they just have these key words they use when they dont know and cant be bothered to find out!    sorry for the rant    xx


----------



## daxcat

Hi guys, wow you've been busy today!    Finally head back about the blood test and it's tripled since tuesday so it now "normal" for 4 weeks.     

They said the results might not be back until tommorow and I almost wailed!
Back later for some personals, got a lot to catch up on!  But for right now - I'm starving!!!

Love to you all and thanks for the good wishes, you're all lovely!

Shelley. XXX


----------



## Tama

Daxcat that is wonderful news      xx

Vaudelin I totally agree I think unexplained is a load of old tosh that they label people with even when no further testing has been done - sorry I'm on my soap box    I am the same I want to know, if they don't find anything at least I can go into my 3rd IVF knowing I really have done everything I can and will then have to look at DEIVF if we can't make it happen with my eggs. Thanks for the info    xx

Liggsy are you counting the minutes until home time like me? I think I will go home this evening and tell dh that I really need more time on FF and to read my book so need to hand in my notice    xx


----------



## kitten77

daxcat - im sooooooooooooooooo pleased!!!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## Tama

Vaudelin forgot to ask what is IVIG? x


----------



## liggsy

DAxcat, that is fab news hunny        im thrilled for you, been thinking of you all day    

Tama, yep im on severe countdown, 25 mins to go   , i think you should tell dh that! i have tried this myself with my dh and he just laughs, im not joking, im deadly serious


----------



## Tama

Okay I'm going home tonight to tell him I'm giving up work. If you don't hear from me tomorrow you'll know it didn't go well


----------



## Trolley

Great news Daxcat!!!

I'm counting minutes too girls - can you bear it honestly!!

Tama are you really giving up work?  I am SO envious!!!

Hope all you girls have had a good day!!

T
x


----------



## Tama

Alas no Trolley just a pipe dream. Liggsy and I think we need the time at home to come on FF and read our new giant books in immune issues but don't think our dh's will let us give up work   I still have an hour before I can leave work


----------



## pinkbabe

Fabulous news Shelley        x


Thanks girls for all your info on the Apimist! were all gonna buy the company dry   

    and    and lots of  to each and every one of you   

Love Karen xx


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations Shelly, I'm so pleased for you x   Hope you have a healthy 9 months x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Muffin - I was there emptying under the sink at 3am this morning as I'm sure I had a spare first response test   I couldn't find it for the life of me, but Mr Postie delivery a pressie from Amazon this morning which has 2 first response and 25 early hcg tests. 

Tama - maybe we can be recruited as like advocates for Dr Gorgy's services or maybe start out own businesses advising couples on fertility tx and recurrent miscarriages. That book did look pretty epic, my postie really hates me and my amazon addiction. I fear he has a bit of a bad back since my recent purchases. Will def be stocking up on every supplement and every med I can get my gynae to prescribe. 

Liggsy - its odd how they do the funding, you can understand the logic. With my DH, I have a son from a previous marriage, he has no kids. I really feel for him as he hoped for a family of 4! Probably not going to happen in all reality, we'd be lucky to get 1. 

I've been ermm using a few pee sticks, we've been getting faint lines again, so will use the first response on my birthday, got candles lit as we spk sending prayers up above. Hope the Holy Fathers visit over my b'day weekend will bring some luck. As I'm on a 24 hour day, I'm worried about drinking too much coffee. I know there's limits, hopefully 3 cups in 24 hours isn't too much.

Big news - I even got DH to look at 2 today, the lines were obviously there so he didn't have to do the squinting, halogen / sun light and all that malarky. (Hardened pee stick queen me!) 

xx


----------



## muffin1302

Oooh Mandy is it too early to celebrate?? Good luck for your birthday 

Just to mention someone on Angel bumps fertility protocol thread mentioned that apimist can strengthen your immune system - not very good for those who's immune system is working too hard already http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0 (Post is at the end)


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry i've been awol for a few days, have been really busy. I've missed loads by the looks of it.

Shelley that is fab news, i'm delighted for you huni.      

Muffin your kitten is gorgeous.

Kitten i'm so sorry af turned up, sending you     . I think it wouldnt do any harm to get immune tests done.

Glamis it sounds good huni, 5 weeks is very early to be seeing anything properly.

Mandy good luck for testing.      

Trolley hope you had a lovely time in miami.

A big hi to everyone else, vaudelin, tama, liggsy, suzdee, princess, lisad, pinkbabe. Hope you are all ok.

Well ladies, i think af is finally on her way. I have had a few light spots today, no pain which is very unusual but i'm sure in a few days she will be here with a vengence.

Emma xx


----------



## Smurfie

Shelley - that's great news.    . Absolutely chuffed to bits for you. Really hope everything goes well from here on.   

Muffin - Love the picture of your kitten. So cute!!!

Glamis - glad to hear all going well. Looks like you and Princess have started something on this thread. Let's   for some more BFPs.

There are way too many of us now for me to hope of being able to do loads of personals. Great to hear all the chat going on though. Fingers crossed for Mandy - that's sounding really positive.

Emma - sorry to hear sounds like AF on the way. maybe next month...  

Right think I better go and pay DH and the mog some attention. They get a bit lonely when I come on here.   
Wish I could give up work. I need more time just to read this thread. I've not come close to reading up on apimist and probably buying some. Hope you lot haven't emptied the stores!!

Hugs all round
Sxx


----------



## Trolley

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!  To excited!!!!  Hope you all have fab weekend plans!!!

I'm gonna take it easy (apart from housework, shopping, ironing and cooking of course) and be 'healthy' following last weekend as I need to start using my CBFM at the weekend in prep for my Day 19!!

T


----------



## Smurfie

Hooray! Fridays are good. Good luck with the CBFM, Trolley. When is your day 19 and why's that significant? Is that your usual ov day? 

I've managed to grab some time this morning to check out the apimist and some of the links you've all been posting. Following Shelley's great news I've just ordered apimist with royal jelly. I love honey so will just have to make sure I don't gobble it all up at once. I presume of course that it tastes like normal honey?

I was reading one link where it was saying to have no caffeine and then specifically said no green tea.   Yikes - I'm not sure i can go without my green tea fix. Anyone else out there drinking green tea? 

I'm heading up to London later for a meeting and then weekend plans mainly involve cleaning, washing, some more unpacking and a load of sorting of stuff - I seem to have more books than I ever realised. I think some are going to have to got to the charity shop!!

Still, the sun's shining and the furbaby is sleeping contentedly on the rug. Bless!
Happy weekends to you all
Sxx


----------



## kitten77

woooo hooo its friday!!!! at last! what a long week.

oooo on the aptimist thing, didnt think abotu the fact it boosts your immune system and maybe thats not the best thng if we have immune issues, well....never gonna know unless you try hey! 

so many people on here now im just gonna say HELLO to all!!! hugs hugs hugs  

2nd month of CBFM for me and day 2 (think voice of BB commintator) "day 2 of the clear blue fertility monitor and all is low...."


----------



## Vaudelin

Kitten you are so funny! lol Yes thank goodness it is Friday woo hoo!

I drink green tea with jasmine (one a day in the morning) and have read conflicting things whether it is good or bad so really can't help on that one sorry. I am currently having one cup of coffee a day as we are not TTC at the moment but will go back to my one cup of coffee a week when we start again. I can't drink alcohol at the mo because of the antibiotics so I have to have one vice!

Somebody asked me what IVIG is. It is very controversial but has been proven to have fantastic results: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intravenous_immunoglobulin

/links


----------



## glamis

morning all

hope you all well and don't mind me being on here! 

wishing MandyM so much    

afm feeling as bloated as a basketball and dh said don't blame the pg    it still does not feel quite real iykwim until l see something there! being so super cautious and l don't know why?


----------



## Trolley

Morning Glamis!

Perfectly natural to feel apprehensive honey!!  We would all be exactly the same!

I'm bloated too . . .  but I just ate a blueberry muffin and a biscuit :0)  So much for the Innocent Risotto that I brought to work to have for my 'healthy' lunch!

BTW girls - when my Apimist arrives do you think it would be OK to have it in my porridge as I also hate honey?

T


----------



## Vaudelin

Thinking of you Mandy M...

Trolley - what does it say on the jar of the Apimist?  I know with the royal jelly you have to keep it in the fridge and only add it to cold food or drinks?  I don't know how the Apimist works?


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girls! I'm 8 DPO now n the nurse was naughty n told me I could test from yesterday with certain tests so i tested yesterday n today n I could see the faintest line ever! Hobby could see it too so i was wondering if people had ever got a bfp so early but please don't get too excited or congratulate me just yet as I'm not taking it as positive just yet xx


----------



## Trolley

Hi MrsNormie - Are you trying naturally?

T


----------



## MrsNormie

yeah i am i got my first positive on CD 13 and CD14- The Pm of CD 14 i had ovulation pain, i had progesterone to start this cycle off.

This is my last month trying naturally then its on the pills!!!


----------



## glamis

hiya mrs normie

l think daxcat got her bfp early too, so yes it is possible, mine was only 3 days early though?

about apimist, they said not to put it with hot stuff so unless your porridge is cold l wouldnt think you can mix it though, sorry.  l did not like it that much but just woofed down the tablespoon first thing in the morning


----------



## Trolley

Sounds positive MrsNormie!!!

Thanks for the advice on the Apimist girls -  was hoping to do a Goldilocks but will need to take it like medicine I guess :0)  Just need it to arrive!


----------



## MrsNormie

i hope it is  My boobs are ridiculous now and the sickness i got- my god any smell or food that my stomach does not like that day makes me want to be sick!!! feel a bit blotted too today

I'm just gonna wait til my CD 28 and if it gets darker then i will be announcing a BFP 

xxxxxx


----------



## Bluebell9

Hi, can I join you ladies please? We have just had a failed FET with our remaining 2 frosties & have no money for another cycle, so we are back to trying naturally & praying for a miracle!!

I've upped our supplements and have read on here everyone seems to be on apimist - have there been good results? We're taking Royal Jelly but will defo look into that!

We've also cut out caffeine as much as possible - DH still has a few cups of tea as he's a plumber & his customers make them for him - but at home we're on rooibus & decaf green tea (SuzDee I've got decaf green tea from tetleys fyi). I'm also trying to lose more weight, we're following low gl diet, & trying to cut out alcohol. 

Is there anything else we can do? I have fortnightly acupuncture sessions & am taking bbt every morning.

Thanks
Bluebell x


----------



## Tama

Afternoon   

Hello Bluebell and welcome   So sorry to hear your FET cycle didn't work hun   Sounds to me like you are doing all the right things. Wishing you all the best hun xx

Vaudelin thanks for the link hun, it was me asking about it   Hope you have something nice planned for the weekend xx

Liggsy you okay hun? Hope work hasn't been too busy for you. Hope af is behaving of course I'm hoping for good news     xx

MrsNormie hope the line gets darker for you hun   xx

Trolley I'm sooooooooooo happy it's Friday too   Hope you had have to spend all weekend doing house work and shopping   xx

Glamis how are you feeling hun? Hope you are okay xx

Kitten good luck with this cycle, hope the CB monitor starts to move up from low to high soon. Have a good weekend xx

Suzdee/Muffin/MissE/Pinkbabe/MandyM hope you are all okay and have a fab weekend xx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, hope you are all well.

MrsNormie hope the line gets darker for you huni.    

Bluebell i'm so sorry to hear about your FET.   Sounds like you are doing everything right. Good luck huni.    

Trolley i'm so glad it is the weekend too. Cant beat it, only problem is it isn't long enough.  

Kitten you are hilarious, hope the monitor changes soon for you.

MandyM keeping everything crossed for you.     

A big hi to tama, vaudelin, pinkbabe, liggsy, suzdee, shelley, glamis, princess.

Have a lovely weekend girlies.

Emma xx


----------



## liggsy

hello girls, sorry couldnt get on today was mad busy in work   

Tama, how are you hun? have you got much planned for the weekend? xx

Trolley, sounds like you have a fun weekend planned    cooking and cleaning, it never stops does it hun. you cant put the apimist on any hot food hun, sorry, you can have it on toast though if you like    xx

Glamis, hoping the next 3 weeks pass quickly for you hun xx

Mandy, lots of luck hun      

Bluebell, welcome to the thread hunny, so sorry to hear about your recent failed fet, wishing you lots of luck for a natural miracle xx

Kitten, loving your bb voice over re the monitor   

MrsNormie, sounds good to me hun, lots of luck forteh darker line xx

Suzdee, thats the apimist i ordered too thanks to shelley    i does taste like normal honey but a bit wierd, has bits in there too, its hopefully worth choking it down though   

MissE, hello hun, have a fab weekend xx

hello to everyone else too   

Af is back    i have no idea what the hell my body is up to, i have really bad af pains and bad back ache like normal. i dont know what to do about my monitor though, i set it 3 days ago when i thought i had af, anyone know?    can i reset it or something? or my days will be wrong. thanks girls


----------



## muffin1302

Hey liggsy. Sorry to hear about stupid af returning   Hopefully someone will be able to help you with your monitor xx I think there may be  some instructions to restore it to factory settings in the manual then start from scratch Dont know if I'm right

Hello and welcome bluebell x  

Mrs Normie, sounds promising   

Glamis, you're welcome to stay with us for as long as you like.   

Cant stop and do loads of personals. Finished work at 8 and back in tomorrow and sunday for 10 hour days     Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx I'm off to bed xxx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Liggsy you can resent it by holding the M button down till it flashes on '1' again honey.  So sorry AF is messing you about . . . :0(

Kitchen and bathroom done . .  

Apimist arrived this morning - EUGH!!  OMG I cannot believe you girls like this stuff . . . I put some on the tip of my tongue and heaved . ..  have just mixed it with a rhubarb yogurt and it sat there, in the middle of the tub, staring up at me refusing to disappear.  I had to woof it down and swig my hot water and lemon straight afterwards to get rid of the taste.  Starting a new diet this weekend as I want to lose 6lbs and it consists mainly of juices so I'm gonna try adding it to that each morning as it suggests adding to smoothies.  I pray this stuff works LOL!!!

Have a lovely day everyone!

T


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys!!!

Well tested this moring at 9DPO and tbh i thought i seen something but i'm taking it as a BFN- Don't really feel pregnant anymore neither- only sickness every now and again- and i got AF like cramps every now and again. My boobs have settled down finally and it only hurts if u bump them now.

Im not gonna test now until i am late if i am indeed late. I am driving myself mental!!!

Hope everyone else gets their BFPS!!! 

Baby dust to all! xxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Oh my your ladies can talk    

Trolley~i    at you trying to take the Apimist ...there is nothing as bad as something tasting so bad    

MrsNormie~keep up the PMA PMA     

Liggsy~sorry AF is here again..She really knows how to play with our minds     as muffin said can you not take it back to the factory settings.  

Muffin i hate working w/ends    hopefully it will go in really quickly hun. 

Bluebell~welcome    im have only started on this thread a week ago...good luck hun

MissE any plans for the w/end...plus has AF finally come??

Big hello to Glamis, Tama, Vaudelin, SuzDee, Kitten, Mandy and anybody i have missed

AFM~nothing much happening here im on CD13 so here's hoping this month or more like        
chat later ladies


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Liggsy sorry af is messing you about, there is nothing worse. You can reset your monitor, hope things settle for you soon huni.  

Ladyhex how are you huni? Keeping everything crossed for you for this month.       
I'm getting really frustrated. I thought af was on her way, have had very light spotting since thursday but no red blood (sorry TMI!!!) and no pain which is very unusual for me. I usually have severe pain for the week leading up to af as well as the first 4-5 days.   So i cant set my monitor to day1 just yet. Was supposed to go out to SILs for dinner tonight but dh has a headache and is like a demon so have had to cancel.    

MrsNormie hang in there huni.      

Muffin sorry you have to work all weekend, hope it passes quickly for you.   

Trolley i     at the thought of you trying to take apimist. Hopefully it will go down easier in a juice.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all having a nice weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## towny22

Hi is this right section
we started trying naturally as of today,i have endometriois,fibroids, suspected lupus on treatment safe for ttc,inflammtory arthritis,fibromyilgia.
hubby fine.
so i had come off strong medication march this year given go ahead now start.
gp keeping eye on things.
anything i should know terms what tell hubby he was told no hot baths,eat keep healthy enjoy it often.  
Towny22


----------



## Trolley

Welcome Townie!  So many of us now - it's great!

Quick question for you Ladies . . . Been using my CBFM since in ended my last IVF cycle . . . I usually ov on Day 19 which I believe is a huge problem for me as by then all the progesterone has left the building :0)  Started taking Agnus Castus last month to try and regulate ov.  POAS this morning and I have 2 bars on Day 12!!!  Now, this could either be good news and the AC is regulating my ov OR do you think that it could be affected by AF being 6 days late last month as I delayed it with Cyclogest?  That would mean that today would be Day 18 if I hadn't used the Cyclogest.  I am counting from the day AF arrived making today Day 12 . . . do you think I'm right?

Sorry this is a me post and hope you are all having a lovely weekend!

T


----------



## glamis

welcome townie, these lovely ladies are surely a bank of wealth 

trolley    l would say you ov early hun as l did on my second month a whole 3 days earlier so maybe the ac is helping coz on my second month l upped the epo to 1000mg a day    hth ~ did you stop the cyclogest the day af arrived in full swing? 

not used the cbfm before but do you get 2 bars for high fert then a peak fert a few days later?


----------



## Hoping123

Hello, not been on here for a few days and looks like LOADS has been happening so will try and catch up if at all possible...

Liggsy - sorry AF is messing you around but hope you manage to get your CBFM sorted out back on track ready for next month.

Glamis - hope your LO is still growing nicely and good luck with the scan

Vaudelin - hope AB's are going well and that you are enjoying all the naughty things that you can't have when TTC!

MissE - hope DH's headache has gone and is less   today, has AF started properly yet? Hope so so  you can get going with your CBFM, have you started your apimist yet?

Muffin, MrsNormie, towny22 and everyone else on here - hope you are well and that we all get our BFP's soon!

AFM - got the statue on Tuesday so am hoping it brings me the luck quickly, does anyone know if it is ok to carry on taking royal jelly during the 2ww? Have been having lots of BMS so really feeling positive something good wil happen in the next couple of months which will make it easier when SIL has her baby in a couple of moths


----------



## daxcat

Morning ladies, 

Trolley, I think it's the agnus castus, I took it for a month and it changed my OV to a whole week earlier than it usually is. It changed from day 21 to day 15. I'm a 100% sure this is what made such a huge change to my cycle. Just remember not to take it in the 2ww!

Hi Towny and welcome. Have you got your DH on something like wellman conception? They seem to be quite good and boots sell the his and hers joint pack. Think they're still on 3 for 2  as well.

MissE - hope AF arrives properly soon. XXX

Ladyhex -    for this month. XXX

Mrsnormie - sorry it's not looking good this month,    it changes for you. XXX

Vaudelin - how are you? Not much longer on the AB's I hope. XXX

Muffin - 10 hour days!!! At the weekend!!    Poor you. XXXXX

Hoping - glad you got your statue,    it brings you lots of luck. XXXXX

Liggsey, Tama, Bluebell, glamis, kitten and suzdee -    Hope you're well. XXX

Love Shelley. XXXXX


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys

Thanks for all the replies  You ladies really help me not to lose my mind!! Last night, i had a tiny bleed  and my temperature dropped this morning, so i think i'm down and out this month although my boobs have gone all veiny and they are hurting me really bad again!! Mum thinks I am peeing more but i must say i haven't noticed so...

Towny- welcome!! these girls are fab!!

Baby dust to all!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hpe you are all having a lovely weekend.

MrsNormie sorry it is not looking good for you this month   , sending       that it changes for you huni.

Towny welcome to the thread, the girls are lovely and so supportive.  

Trolley sounds like you have ov'd early huni. Hopefully the agnus castus will help.  

Hoping good luck with the statue, hope it brings you luck.     

Shelley how are you today huni?

A big hi to all the ladies. Thinking of you all.   &   

Well af arrived properly this morning so started CBFM again. Also started agnus castus, really hoping it will help regulate my cycles cos nothing else seems to work.

Must dash cos i have a cake in the oven. Making a christening cake for a friend of my SILs who had a baby boy 2 weeks ago.

Emma xx


----------



## MrsNormie

just to add now i have light brown CM (reminds me of creamy cm but brown), I just hopes an implantation bleed!! xx


----------



## Ladyhex

evening Ladies 

MrsNormie~Have you done a test yet hun...it might put your mind at ease      our bodies no how to muck us about big time!!!     

Hoping ~i really hope the statue helps this month     

MissE~Glad Af has finally showed her face    its means you can now get started with the CBFM again and hopefully you get a pos+ this month       ....oh please can i have some cake lol

Trolley sorry i cant help im really no good at working out date and stuff...i just hope for the best with my period and BMS    

Towny ~welcome to the thread hun ..i myself have just started using it 

daxcat ~hows you feeling 

Big hello to all the other ladies


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls, could i just ask a couple of things about apimist to the girls who are or have taken it. It says on the site that a jar lasts you for one month. Is that with taking one spoonful or two per day? Also is it to be kept at room temperature, so not in the fridge? 

Also how soon prior to the start of treatment would you say is best to start taking it? does it help to get it into your system prior to tx like the pregnacare etc (2-3 months prior to tx)?

Thanks Girls

Karen x


----------



## muffin1302

Hey ladies, just finished work for 2 days   I'm absolutley shattered so I think I'm going to end up sleeping most of it! 

Tested again this morning and I think its gonna be a BFN for me   . I will try get on to do some personals later x. Hope you are all ok x


----------



## pinkbabe

aww im so sorry muffin    x


----------



## daxcat

Muffin -   .  It could still change - keep the pma! Enjoy your sleep, you've worked like a demon this weekend!

Pinkbabe - A jar lasted me a month with a teaspoon a day and I keep it in the cupboard like normal honey. I don't think it takes very long to get into your system, a month perhaps. Could be wrong though - anyone?

Mrsnormie -   

Just finished putting together loads of kitchen cupboards - I HATE flatpacks, they're the work of the devil LOL. Got a bunch of bits missing so it's B&Q for me in the morning!

Love Shelley. XXXXX


----------



## pinkbabe

thanks Shelley hun, hope your feeling well      x


----------



## MrsNormie

well........ I took your advice Lady hex, i took one and it was............  BFP!!!! Extremely faint!! I raced round to mums and she couldn't see it- so i rushed round to a pharmacy and got a different brand.... Managed to pee straight away........and it was......

A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Both tests were extremely faint- although the second one i could see straight away!

I really hope it is darker on friday!!!

So I suppose officially i am 3 weeks and 3 days pregnant!!


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations Mrs Normie, what tests did you use? My BFP didnt even show upp on a first response when I was pregnant so you must have some strong hormones


----------



## Ladyhex

MrsNormie~Thats just fab news      the luck on this thread is great, hope it keeps up !! Get a clear blue digital for Friday ....just to see the words its wonderful       for friday but you wont need it hun.


----------



## MrsNormie

awww thanks- They were very faint!! I used a onestep 10miu sensitivity and that barely showed and i used a lloyds pharmacy one minute response- i found out i was pregnant last time with one of those!!

Even though i am acting like i'm 'pregnant' I'm not ready to celebrate just yet- i am going to test on my proper date and if its still positive/darker positive i am going to the doctors 

I have had 2 chemical pregnancies before u see so i want to be cautious- You guys are the first people i have told!!!! Only my mum n husband know 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Totally understandable MrsNormie about being cautious     its great just to tell somebody !!!!


----------



## Trolley

Fantastic news MrsNormie!  That's 3 of you this month!!!  Whoop whoop!

Hope you all had a good weekend!  2nd day of 2 bars for me so so TV for DH tonight LOL!!

Started a new diet yesterday as I want to lose 6lbs and do a bit of a cleanse . . it means lots of juicing of veggies and fruit so hope that I can keep it up.  My friend has done and lost heaps of weight and her hair and skin look fab too!

T


----------



## glamis

MrsNormie         many many congrats 

Trolley please tell us about this diet, l need to shed a stone too before l put on more   

Sending you all tonnes of    hope you all had a lovely weekend!   

About the apimist l rang them when l first got it and the lovely lady advised me that with anything herbal it roughly takes about 3 months to get the full effect of anything but everybody is different and you could see a change within 3 weeks


----------



## Trolley

Hi Glamis - it's the Jason Vale diet - Turbo charge your diet in 14 days.  You can buy the book on Amazon for £5.  Lots of healthy goodies but you need a juicer and at first the prep takes a bit of getting used to.

Started it yesterday and it's OK actually . . .  only tried the morning power juice and I've made the soup for lunch (you needs lots of pepper).  I just want to lose 7lbs and generally give my body a kick start.  My friend looked amazing and she has lost over 2 stone!

T


----------



## liggsy

Hello girls, weekend has passed by in a flash   

Trolley, your new diet sounds interesting, good luck with it hun. Your early ov is sounding very good too, i think you have calculated right, i too would count from when af actually arrived rather than when she was due. Good luck hun    this is your month, you made me    with the apimist too, im used to the taste now and i actually enjoy it    xx

Glamis, not sure you should be doing any diets like that now hun? you have precious cargo to feed    how you feeling hun? xx

MrsNormie, that fab news hun, sshhhhh wont say anything until otd    im sure the line will get darker for you hun   

Daxcat, sounds like you had a fun day with the flatpacks yesterday    they are a nightmare arent they. How you feeling hun? xx

Muffin, you enjoy your 2 days off work hun, sounds like you need them! dont give up hope just yet, when are you due on? i    the result changes for you hun xx

Pinkbabe, the apimist, you only take 1 heaped teaspoon a day and it says do not exceed the stated dose, will last about a month i think. I just store mine at room temperature like normal honey too xx

Ladyhex, hows things hun? 

MissE, glad af finally arrived for you. Lots of luck for this month with agnus castus too    it works fro you hun, im thinking of trying it myself, will ask my acu guy tonight if its ok to use it with the chinese herbs im already on    xx

Hoping, glad you got your statue hun    it works quickly for you. Not sure re royal jelly, but i assume its ok to take in 2ww, you take the apimist all through cycle and that has royal jelly in it so i think its ok    xx

Towny, lots of luck hunny, sounds like you have been through the mill    me and my dh take sanatogen pre conception vits, you get a bottle for each of you, they are on offer in boots for £7 and also 3 for 2 ( well they were a few weeks ago)   

Vaudelin, how are you doing hun? hope the ab's are doing their job xx

Tama, how are you hunny? how was your weekend? read any more of your giant book yet? i havent even started! still think i need to give up work to read it   . oooh has your jury service started today hun? hope you get a nice juicy case, but nothing too nasty    xx

Hello to everyone else too.

We had dh's brother and his girlfriend staying over on fri, they had to drive up from essex so didnt arrive til 10.30pm, we were ready for bed by then    late night, early morning feeling rather pooped today. AF was awful all weekend too, really suffered with backache this month, much worse than normal    glad she has gone now anyway.
I couldnt reset my monitor, the booklet said you need a test stick to reset it, well they were in a bag in the spare room and i couldnt get them cos of our guests, so it would have been out by a day anyway, so just left it, says im on day 6 today when im really on day 4, was just going to wait til actual day 6 to start testing, im sure the 1st month is just getting to know you anyway    hope i havent messed things up. At least its only 2 days i guess   
Have acu tonight, think ill ask him about taking agnus castus, reading up on it, i need it! id happily stop taking the chinese meds cos i have no idea what they are for anyway, maybe just so i can be charged an extra £60 a week for them    think ill ask for acu alone, i cant afford to be paying over £90 a week for acu!! sorry that was a bit of a rant, im very tired you know


----------



## Trolley

Crikey Liggsy - £60 a week!  I'm chuffed to bits with the Agnus Castus - it has brought my OV date forward by 5 days . .  where it should be . . bang in the middle of the month.  My Kinesiologist told me not to use it but it has worked!  Sorry that AF was a mare this weekend :0(  Are you using a CBFM?  I thought you just reset your days by holding the dreaded 'M' button down for longer till the right day flashes up??

Am now whizzing the Apimist into my power juice in the morning but I know it's there and can still taste it so am going to put sharper apples in the juice to disguise it . .  I know I am a wimp but I would rather have an injection that swallow it - eugh!!

Glamis - I agree with Liggsy and don't think you should diet although it is all healthy stuff in the book which you can add white meat/fish to if you maybe wanted to slightky adapt your eating habits to incorporate more veggies . . .

Towny - I take some Fertility vits on the Marilyn Glenville webiste called Fertility Plus

BORED with a capital B today . . . 

T


----------



## Vaudelin

Hello I am still here, thanks for all your thoughts and good wishes.

Just wanted to say a quick congrats to MrsNormie - fantastic news and great for this thread!

Trolley - glad the agnus castus is helping you - it is supposed to be brililant for sorting out strange cycles!  

AFM - I'm on day 9 of my antibiotics.  I can't drink my beloved wine so I am enjoying coffee every day instead!  

Thinking of all you girls on here and wishing you tonnes of luck.

xxxx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Vaudelin and good for you on the coffee - I would love one but I'm detoxing so just about to make a fruit tea :0(

OK I need to rant . . .  last week I overheard a girl in my office telling people that she is 3 month PG . . .  since then she is walking with a waddle and rubbing her tummy ALL THE TIME!  She is wearing a smock top today!!  3 MONTHS!  There is nothing there as (and I don't mean to be mean) she is a big girl anyway!!!  GRRRR!!!  I feel awful but I can't bring myself to congratulate her  . . am I a bad person :0(

Apologies . . Rant over!

T


----------



## MrsNormie

your not mean!! I was exactly the same with my next door neighbor- she looks down her nose at everyone and when she found out she was pregnant she told me instantly like she was rubbing it in!! (she knows about my PCOS) at 7 WEEKS pregnant she was walking down the road waddling like she was about to pop!!!!

I wasn't jealous but it annoyed me!

I really sympathise!!!!Just ignore her- it will be your time soon  xxxx


----------



## Trolley

Thanks MrsNormie that's 'exactly' how I feel . .  I a truly pleased for everyone who falls PG but it's just annoying me watching her over exaggerate . . .


----------



## MrsNormie

lol that was the polite version of how i feel      Some people don't know how fricking lucky they r xxx


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, i didnt know you could just hold the "m" button down to change the day   , can i still do that now? would rather be on the right day, would i have to do that at the right time in the morning as well? sorry for 20 questions hun   
OMG, that one in your office sounds pathetic!!!! no your not mean at all, id be angry too, how annoying, not a clue!   
Id like to say im pleased for everyone who gets pg, but id be lying im afraid   
Found out at the weekend, a girl who works with my sister, she is 34 and has a 16 yr old daughter, well the daughter has just left school and is now pg! her mum wants her to terminate it, which i can understand with her age, but god it winds me up, all us ladies would LOVE to be pg and talk of terminating is just so upsetting    whya re these people so bloody careless!!! sorry that was another rant   

Vaudelin, you enjoy your coffee hun, i only have decaf, not quite the same! x


----------



## Trolley

Afternoon Liggsy - yes you need to do it in the morning hun and hold the 'M' down . .  it will flash from 1 through to the day you are on . .  release the button when you get to the day you want :0)  Hope that helps . . .

Thank you Ladies for making me feel like I'm not over reacting!  I swear you keep me sane :0)

T


----------



## Vaudelin

I agrre with what the others say - that would TOTALLY wind me up - I mean a waddle!  So ridiculous!  She will put her hip out if she is doing that as it is obviously put on!  Why are people like this?  I will never understand.  Why do pregnant women hold their bump constantly? (even if it is non-existent)  I wonder if I will do that when I am PG...


----------



## donn1

HI ALL

hope we all are well, congrats too the pregnnt ladies, and pma too all the ladies in waiting, re the lady at work thing, just ignore her, it will be youre time soon, afm cbm still not at 2 bars yet, am now on day 12 so dont know whats going on, guess with the treatment last month am maybe a bit knocked off, and thats not just with my cycle, think my brain has left the building lol

good luck too all

donn1


----------



## Trolley

Hi Donn you might be a bit out of sync following the treatment honey . . perfectly understandable that your body need to re-regulate.  I really wouldn't worry . . .

I reckon we will have a new home soon ladies as we are on page 59!!

T


----------



## Tama

Evening all

Just wanted to pop on and say hello. Today was first day of my jury service so having FF withdrawl 

Trolley re the girl at work.....WTF  I have to say that when I am pg (do you like my pma  ) that I think I will be rubbing my belly and talking to pip even when there is no bump BUT I think all of us have earned the right to be like that. It would drive me nuts too, you are not a bad person   xx

Liggsy I'm okay thanks hun. Trying to get through my book but didn't feel I could take it with me to court today even though I had nearly 4 hours just sitting about  I need a cover for it so people can't see what I'm reading - don't need the looks or the questions  How are you feeling? Sorry af is being a pain in the bum  xx

Vauledin sorry you can't have a nice glass of wine but hope you can enjoy the coffee  xx

Donn1 hope you get three bars soon xx

Big congrats to MrsNormie xx

Glamis, not sure you should be doing any diets like that now hun? you have precious cargo to feed







how you feeling hun? xx

MrsNormie, that fab news hun, sshhhhh wont say anything until otd







im sure the line will get darker for you hun









Daxcat How you feeling hun? xx

Muffin hope you are okay hun and enjoying the time off work. Sending you some  xx

Pinkbabe hiya how are things with you? xx

Ladyhex hope you are well xx

MissE good luck for this month hun  xx

Hoping & Towny hope you are both well. Hello to everyone else - sorry brain is a little dead this evening  xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Mrs Normie congrats huni, that is fab news.          

Trolley glad the agnus castus is working for you huni. i thought i would give it a go to see if it would make a diffference.
OMG about that eejit you work with. What a complete tool!!!!!!!

Donn your body is still out of sync huni after the tx. Hopefully it will settle down from next month onwards.

Tama hoping the jury service isn't too boring.

Vaudelin sorry you cant have wine but enjoy your coffee while you can.

Ladyhex how are you doing huni?  

Muffin enjoy your few days off, you deserve the rest.

A big hi to all the other ladies, pinkbabe, shelley, glamis, princess, hoping, towny and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## MrsNormie

hi girls!!
Thanks for the congratulations but like i said- lets not get too excited til OTD- I'm feeling abit down- i keep getting discharge- it was brown now its gone pinky. I'm not in any pain but it been on and off since saturday night now. The doctors are useless- won't even see me til next week atleast and i have to have a positive test in my hand!!! and then i got to get an appointment which for routine is like 2-3 weeks wait  

PMA, PMA, PMA


----------



## Trolley

Morning Girls!

Tama - 'enjoy' jury service!  Beats work I guess . . I did it years ago!

MrsNormie - don't think the worst yet honey - I know it's a bit of self preservation too but try not to stress and lets wait and see what OTD brings you . . .

Still got 2 bars on the CBFM today which is odd - should have had the egg today - oh well!  Maybe my body is reacting to all the booze last weekend!

T


----------



## muffin1302

Mrs Normie, I know its hard but try stay positive xxx      Your doctors do sound a bit useless! 2-3 weeks wait!!!

Trolley hope you get your little egg tomorrow xxx      What day are you on? Its so hard when people around you fall pregnant, especially when they rub it in!! I went to a hen night last weekend (and left early) as there was a lady there who had a bump about the same stage as mine would have been if I hadnt lost it and she was rubbing and holding it all night but I suppose we cant expect them to understand that its upsetting   

Tama hope today goes quick x. I've never done jury service but I imagine its pretty boring!

Miss E how are you today? x

Donn hope your body settles soon x

Liggsy dd you get the monitor sorted?

Vaudelin hope you are doing well and enjoying the coffee   

Glamis, I agree with liggsy, just try eat healthy nutricious food to feed that little baby of yours rather that dieting. Its not good for the baby to diet x

Daxcat how are you?

Hello to princess, Ladyhex and everyone I've missed.... theres so many of us, I think I need to make myself a list!!   

AF is due sometime between today and Thursday depending on whether I'm back to my pre miscarriage cycle of 28 days or 31 days like last month. Feeling really negative and am not holding my hopes out for anything. 
All my 'pregnancy symptoms' like my sore boobs etc have disapperared and I dont feel anything   Saw my GP yesterday and he said he doesnt think I need anti depressants at this stage but I have to keep seeing him about once a month so he can check on me. He also said its normal to have pregnancy like symptoms for a while after a m/c.   He has previously worked in fertility units and he did mention that he thinks we're doing it all wrong, and we would double our chances of getting pregnant by abstaining for day 1-10 then going for it as much as we can for day 11-20 (then give poor DH a break for the rest of my cycle   ) instead of doing the deed every 2 days like we have been doing. So I'm going to try it, got nothing to loose. He said there will be more sperm there to increase the chance of one making it?? I thought it lessened the quality of the sperm doing it like that but apparantly there will still be more there??

Anyway gotta go, my little monster Jacob is biting my toes!!


----------



## Trolley

Morning Muffin,

The advice from your Doctor sounds good - I know in Australia they say the same thing and not every other day :0)  

I know how horrible you feel as I went through the same thing . . . everyone kept telling me how fertile I would be following the misc but it didn't really help :0(

Every time AF arrives I think to myself that I am fully cleansed to start afresh that month and I carry with me a fresh bucket of hope and PMA.  We are all with you honey and are here if you need to let off steam, cry or rant :0)

Sending you huge cyber hugs

T


----------



## muffin1302

Thanks Trolley   I'm having one of those down days   I finally got my act together and wrote a letter this morning to send my materninty exemption certificate back. I should have sent it back 8 weeks ago when I lost my baby but who cares what they think!!!


----------



## Vaudelin

I just wanted to add that when I went to see someone at Zita West she told me we should "do it" as much as possible between days 4-17!  Day 4?  I still have AF then - eeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuu!  We do it as much as possible from about day 6/7 until day 16 (if we can and DH is up to it!).  

xxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

just wanted to send some pma pma your way to mrsnormandie,        
rest up and take it easy
big hi too all others  

donn1


----------



## Trolley

Muffin we all have them honey I promise and that's why we understand - you just have to roll with it and let them happen - it's [email protected]!

Crikey - listening to you crazy ladies has made me realise that we're not doing it enough!  That will please DH ;0)

Better get on the case next month starting a bit earlier (but not sure I could cope with Day 4 either Vaudelin!) . . that is if this month is unsuccessful PMA PMA PMA!

T


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Muffin, ah hun im sorry you are feeling down    must be so tough after your m/c. Sounds like dr's give out all kinds of advice re bms, when we have had ivf, we have always been told to milk the boy every 4 days and no longer than that or the sperms motility dies off. I dont suppose it can hurt to try different things though hun. Sending you lots of   's we are all here if you want to talk, dont feel down alone, talk to us hun xxx

Trolley, thanks for the info re the monitor, did it this morning and it worked, yay, so much easier than the manual says resetting the factiry settings    so im officially on day 5   
I love your pma hun, its the best way to be, af = new month to try again, hope that bint in work is not annoying you too much today hun, give her a kick from us xx

MrsNormie, keep positive hun, try to relax until your otd, that could just be implantation spotting       

Tama, enjoy jury service again today. Use a cover off another book to hide the title, you could get lots of reading done in all that waiting around time   

Vaudelin, that sounds about right, but day 4 is a bit too soon, i only bleed for 3 days but it hurts my cervix if we try too soon after af (sorry tmi) xx

Donn1, ah hun im sure its just your body settling after tx, mine was the same on my last af, think it takes a couple of months to get back to normal xx

MissE, how are you today hun? hope the agnus castus works for you xx

Daxcat, how you doing hun? hope your sticking around with us for a while hun xx

Glamis, how you doing? xx

Hello to everyone else too.
Had acu again last night, fell asleep again    was lovely and relaxing. I asked him about trying agnus castus with the herbs im already on and he said they are perfectly safe to take together, yay, so im going to order some now. Do you only take them up to ov or for full cycle?? thats another pill to add to my collection, i rattle as it is    xx


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, forgot to ask re agnus castus, how many do you take? they have 400mg capsules in holland and barrett are they the right ones? thanks hun x


----------



## Trolley

Hi Liggsy I got mine from here:

http://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/Agnus_Castus_Plus_P655.cfm

I take 2 with food at lunchtime as I take my fertility vits with food at breakfast and dinner :0)

T

/links


----------



## glamis

morning all 

hope you keeping well

thanks for all the wishes re the diet but its for my sil who is a bit on the plus side size 24    

sending Mrs Normie    and muffin and liggsy and trolley and everyone else


----------



## Trolley

Morning Glamis I am between a size 10 and 12 but the diet would be a great kick start for someone trying to lose more than a few pounds too . . . you need to be determined as it's not easy and takes a bit of prep time.  My friend lost 3 stone and looks amazing as it has boosted her hair and skin condition too!  I am quite into the breakfast juice now and am having sardines and avocado for lunch hmmmmm . . . I'll let you know how that goes!

I'm hoping to lose 6lbs and boost my energy levels as I am soooooo tired all the time and feel sluggish.

T


----------



## liggsy

Thanks Trolley, do you take them for the full month or just up to ov like EPO? am i best waiting for next af before starting or just go for it now? sorry for 20 questions


----------



## Trolley

Hi Liggsy that's fine!  Ask away!  I take them from AF to OV then stop.

Had a wobble today  . . the PG bint came over to formally announce her 'condition' to the girls I sit with . . .  rubbing her tummy and telling us about her sickness and the details of her scan and how AMAZING it all is!!  Did you all know the scans are AMAZING!!!  ARGH!!  I made it to the Ladies loo without anyone seeing me crying thankfully.  Wanted to say that I know what a scan looks like thank you and I don't need to be reminded as it wasn't a happy ending for me.  I'm being harsh I know . . she doesn't know and I can't expect her to.  I stayed away from my desk for 20 mins until she disappeared.  She probably thinks I'm rude but I don't care.

Hope you are all having a good day!

T


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, ah hun im sorry    that must have been so hard. God how bloody annoying are these people!!!   your not being rude hun, she has no idea and is oblivious to it anyway. I am finding that i dont care if people think im harsh now, you have to do what is best for you and your feelings, balls to everyone else! if we couldnt talk to eachother on here we would all be    wouldnt we? Big   's luv xxx oh and thans for info, ill only take it up to ov then, wasnt sure with it helping leutal phase thats all? xxx


----------



## Trolley

Yes Liggsy you need to stop when you ov as it's a herb and can damage a foetus but then start again from AF until you are happy that you are regulated.

You're right - if I didn't have you girls to rant to I would be insane as nobody else would understand :0(

No TV again tonight - exhausting!

T
x


----------



## muffin1302

Trolley


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Wanted to send a huge     to Trolley     It is a total nightmare but you have to do what is best for you and if she thinks you are rude who cares xx

Liggsy hope today hasn't been too boring at work   My day has been DULL!   xx

Muffin sorry you are feeling down hun   xx

MrsNormie sending you a big   and some   xx

Donn hope you are okay hun xx


Vaudelin cd4   that seems a little early! I have been told that everyother day is best by one doctor and then to do it between cd7-cd18 by another! Think it depends on your cycle   xx


MissE how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Daxcat hope you are feeling okay xx

Glamis hope you are okay hun and had a good day xx

Hope everyone is okay. My brain feels like jelly after today   It is such a dull case and the amount of paperwork to read today was a nightmare. I could go to bed now   

Hope everyone is okay. Hope to catch up properly at the end of the week when my brain isn't so dead! xx


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies
Hope you're all fine.

Trolley - you're colleague sounds like a nightmare. It's awful when you're surrounded by pregnant colleagues but the ones that bang on about it are definitely the worst. You look out for yourself and don't worry about what she thinks. Good luck on your diet. Hows the CBFM? Hope you and DH are busy   

MrsNormie - Congrats. Hope things are all still positive. 

Hoping - glad to hear statue arrived. Hope it does the trick for you   

Muffin -Hope you've recovered from your long hours at the weekend. Sorry you got a BFN but hope it's just too early to test. It's not over until AF appears    . Interesting about how often to do the deed. I wonder if it depends on male and female fertility so varies depending on the couple?? You do hear so many different opinions. Probably worth trying out a few different approaches. I also wonder what position is best sometimes. Not sure if that's just me though. Anyone else think the position you do it in might make a difference? 

Emma - Good luck with this cycle. Your cat really reminds me of my old cat. He's so sweet.

Liggsy - Good luck this month to you too. Can't believe the cost of your acu & herbs. Mind you I used to pay £35 a week for acu. Have you started using agnus castus? I often have late ov and then a short luteal phase. Is that the sort of thing AC helps?

Towny - welcome!

Vaudelin - Sorry about the lack of vino. Hope the coffee makes up for it. 

Shelley - hope you are feeling ok. Have you planned that trip to Spain yet? 

AFM I think I'm due to ov soon so really I ought to be jumping DH instead of being on here    . So will be back to squeezing the (.)(.)s again soon.    

Bye for now
Sxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Morning Ladies 

i hope to find you all well on this ****y day     

Trolley~Hope today is a better day today for you at work hun.  My DH has a team leader in work at the mo and his partner is 16 weeks pregnant(he did speak to DH first about the pregnancy cause he didnt my DH to hear from somebody else) and he is talking to the fellas about it cause he is so excited but talking to them like they have never had kids.  I think the other night one of the guys said to him wise the Fu cK up       .  

SuzDee~how did jumping your DH goooo !!!      

MissE~hows it going ...have you been baking any more ??  

Tama~hate doing paperwork..hopefully you get onto of it !!

MrsNormie~have you done anymore tests 

Muffin how did the long working w/end go for you...im sure your really glad it is all over....    

hoping~     that the statue works for you hun

big hello to the ones i have missed


----------



## Amy N

good morning ladies, 
Hope you dont mind if i join in.

Hope you are all well,
Im 25 and been ttc for about 3 years. diagnosed PCOS at 19, had 6 cycles of clomid at increasing doses (starstin jan 10), all with no response. been on metformin for nearly two years but not even so much as an AF. 
I had ovarian drilling begining of this month, and got my first EVER positive ovulation stick 5 days ago. if this was accurate then a guess im now in 2ww........ hoping AF doesnt arrive and i get a positive  PG test in the same month!!!! (trying not to get hope up, but its so bloody hard!!!) 

I was a little confused as OPK stayed positive for 3 days, but definately had two neagtive days now, so im hoping it was a surge!!
Please let it be my turn!!!    

Amy xx


----------



## Trolley

Welcome Amy N!

Hi Ladyhex - you made me laugh!  She was at the water machine this morning going on and on to someone about being PG so I swerved her!  Why is it a ****y day Hun?  It's beautiful here on the south coast :0)

SuzDee72 - think my CBFM has reset itself hence sticking on 2 bars . . I was late starting the testing this month as I was away so dunno if that has affected it . . . we shall see . . .  Good luck getting jiggy!!

Tama your case sounds a bore!  Bless you!

Morning Liggsy, Miss, MrsNormie, Glamis, Daxcat, Vaudelin & Muffin plus anyone I've missed

T
x


----------



## MrsNormie

Hiya 

I don't think I'm pregnant I'm like having an extremely light period non of it  is red yet but this is day 4 of it official test day tomorrow 

Also my temp has dropped so i think back to square one 


Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Hello ladies. Sorry i cant really do any personals. I'm at work using my phone. Tested this morning and its still negative so its all over for me :-(  i can feel af will be here soon so i cant see it changing. For those of you on apimist - Does anyone know if you can start it mid way through the month or do you have to start it on day 1? Also did it take long for delivery after you ordered it?


----------



## Trolley

Sending you hugs MrsNormie but you don't know till you test honey . .  stranger things have happened . . xoxo

Muffin - I started my Apimist half way through my cycle and started it the day after I got it

T


----------



## Vaudelin

Just a quick one but BIG HUGS to Muffin, Trolley and MrsNormie - remember it isn't over til the fat lady sings and she isn't singing just yet!  PMA PMA PMA PMA - we believe in miracles on this thread....

xxxx


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Trolley, thanks hun, im going to get the agnus castus today    sorry that bint in work is still annoying hun, well done for swerving her    that made me laugh im sorry    you just dont need it hun. You and dh will be shattered with still having 2 bars    have you still not gone up to 3 yet? i did my 1st test today, day 6 and low i cant wait to see it go up and get 3 and egg   

Tama, sorry your jury service is so boring hun, snoozefest    is it better than work though? xx

Suzdee, i know yeah, the acu itself is £37 a week but the herbs are soooo expensive. I want to just do acu on its own, would it still work without the herbs though? cant really afford to carry on much longer though   
I havent started agnus castus yet, going to get some today. It is meant to be great to bring ov forward and help with short leutal phase, which i have both problems, so really hope it helps xx

Ladyhex, how are you doing hun?

AmyN, welcome to the thread hun. That sounds very positive, fingers crossed that this is your month    sounds like the ovarian drilling has helped then. The girls are all lovely on here and very supportive   

MrsNormie, dont give up hope yet hun, awit and see what tomorrow brings      

Muffin, ah hun im sorry it was negative again, but like the others have said, its not over until af shows         
Re the apimist, i ordered it from apitherapy on friday and it was delivered sat morning    you can start it anywhere in your cycle, the sooner the better i think, so it can get to work. Big   's hun xxx

Hi Vaudelin, how you doing hun? xx

MissE, how are you? xx

Glamis, how you doing hun? do you have a date for your next scan yet? xx

Hoping, hows things going, has your statue settled in?    lots of luck hun xx

Daxcat, hope your ok hun, have you deserted us now?   

Hello to anyone i have missed too.

Well, went the roller disco last night, was really good fun we had a real laugh, until i fell over    Think ive broken my ****    have also done my wrist in so im typing with 1 hand and its taking forever! god knows what ive done to it but can hardly move it and have it strapped up.  Dh says i have to hang up my skates for a few weeks at least, party pooper he is    im in quite a lot of pain though    Need to heal quickly, will be bms time soon    xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Trolley~im over the pond ..in little old not so sunny NI, i have to say now it has brightened up a good bit.  

MrsNormie~dont give up hope just yet hun...still on Friday!!! 
Muffin~so sorry hun it was this month   

Liggsy~im not to bad thanks...im on CD 17 today so fingers crossed it has happened this month          Hope your bun isnt to sore     

AmyN~welcome to the thread the girls are so nice on here and really helpful.  hopefully this could be month for you hun            

Daxcat and Glamis~hows you both keeping ??

im off to work now really cant be      Chat later


----------



## daxcat

Hi ladies,
Ladyhex - glad your weathers improving, we're making the most of the last day of sun in the garden. It looks crappy for at least the next week. Nearly had a flipping frost last night!!!

Liggsy - rollerdisco sounds great fun! Hope your   gets better in time for bms or you'll haev to be quite creative LOL   . Not deserted you yet, but feel a little awkward about posting as I don't want to upset anyone. 

Muffin   . It's not over until it's over.   I also started aptimist when it arrived, not on any particular day. XXX

MrsNormie - PMA! It's not over yet,   . XXX

Amy - welcome and sounding good!

Suzdee - hope you're having fun   ! Try not to squeeze to hard!!! Not got spain booked yet. We wanted to make sure this one was likely to stick around as the house is in the middle of nowhere. Rethinking the whole flying thing as well so might just drive over again. Did it once by myself and it's quite fun!!!

Tama - sorry jury duty is so boring, I always thought it'd be rather fun to do! Shows thing are usually better in your imagination!

Trolley - what a shame the girl at work is such a tw*t! What an idiotic way to behave - announcing her condition! - what an idiot!!!   

Glamis and princess - hope you're both well. XXX

Vaudelin - how long til you can go back on the vino?   

Hoping - hows it going with your statue? XXX

Hope I haven't missed anyone!

AFM - All's well and nothing to report really! Bankrupted myself on another blood test which showed all's well. Got my lovely classic camper MOT'd which means I can now go and get my FREE tax disc. Yes - free! I love going to do that LOL - I'm so childish!!!

Love to you all,
Shelley. XXXX


----------



## MrsNormie

hi guys

thanks everyone!! I gave myself a right old talking to in the loo ha ha 

I'm still discharge got constant like browny pink stuff- but the real strange thing is, is that it is nothing like my normal period. I don't even need to wear a pad it is that light. I'm in no pain- had 1 twinge earlier but nothing like period like.

I am going to test tomorrow now and friday as my OTDs  Because tomorrow is cycle day 28, and if i am still getting  positive i feel i need to go the doctors to make sure i am not in danger of another M/c, so fingers crossed I am going to get this BFP tomorrow!!!

Baby dust to all!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hoping123

Hello,

Am going to try and do personals but again I have not been on for a few days and SOOOO much has happened.

Liggsy - hope your butt gets better soon after the roller disco and definitely in time for BMS!  Hope AF has stopped messing you around now.  The statue is in place so hoping it will bring good things, won't know for a little while yet but DH is away next month a lot so won't be much action on then.

Muffin- sorry you got a BFN but hope that you get your apimist soon and that it does the trick for you.

Daxcat - glad that LO is doing ok and that you get to Spain when you feel comfortable with going with LO on board

MrsNormie - fingers crossed for tmrw and Friday with your tests, if AF hasn't arrived properly yet there is still hope that this discharge is some kind of implantation bleed

Trolley - sorry the PG girl is being so insensitive but it will be your utrn soon enough and then somebody else will no doubt be avoiding you, it always seems the way but hopefully she will calm down soon and you can get back to normal

Suzdee - hope you are enjoying your BMS and that this is your month!

Hi to Amy, Ladyhex, Vaudelin and anyone else - hope you are all good. xx


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies   

Liggsy hope the wrist and the bum are feeling better this evening. Did you have a nice afternoon with dh and Jock? Not long now and it will be Friday....yippee! Yes jury service is better than work and today was a little better but still dull   xx

Trolley how are things with you hun? What cd are you at? Sending you postive vibes for this month   xx

Daxcat glad all is well with you hun   xx

MrsNormie hang on in there hun. Hoping Friday brings you a lovely bfp   xx

Hoping123 how are you hun? Hope all is well with you xx

Muffin so sorry this month was a bfn hun     I really hope next month brings you a positive   xx

Suzdee hope this is the month for you hun   xx

Ladyhex hope you are well hun. The weather has been like an indian summer the last few days with me but I have been shut away in the court so can't even enjoy it and there are no windows   xx

Vaudelin how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Hiya Amy welcome to the thread. I hope that you are successful this month - how lovely would that be   xx

Glamis how are things with you hun? xx

Donn hope all is well with you xx

Hello to everyone hope I haven't missed anyone off   Jury service isn't what I thought it would be like but guess that has more to do with the case than anything else. I hope that we can finish it this week and then move onto something else next week - we will see! This month has been a rather odd month for me. First cycle since IVF bfn and I am cd28 today an no sign of the witch. I have been having EWCM for about 6 days which is odd too so have no idea what is going on wtih me! DH and I haven't really been trying this month, needed time off I think. But we do seem to have had rather a lot of    Sorry TMI. Next month I am going to try everything and get on the internet to order my stock before you lot buy everything up   Think of all the little bee's trying to make this for us all   xx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, i've missed so much. Its been busy on here.

MrsNormie keeping everything crossed for you huni      

Muffin so sorry this month was bfn. Hoping next month brings you better luck  .

Shelley glad to hear all is well.  

Ladyhex i'm with ya huni. The weather has been stinking. Hope you are doing ok.  

Liggsy hope your bum is feeling better and your wrist too. Need to get some pads for your wee bum for future roller discos.  

Tama sorry jury service is boring, hoping it wont last much longer.

Vaudelin how are you doing huni?

AmyN welcome to the thread, the ladies are lovely.

Trolley sorry that one you work with is still being an eejit. Hope you are ok.

A big hi to everyone else, hoping, suzdee, princess, glamis, donn and anyone i've missed. 

Been so busy, trying to organise my boss' retirement party and also get my car sorted cos it has to go for MOT on friday. Costs a blinkin fortune to service it. Came home today and poor dh has put his back out. He has a bad back from an injury 2 years ago but he cant walk and cant get out of the chair unless i pull him up. Hoping he gets better soon before it gets to   time.      

Have a lovely evening. Sending you all    and   .

Emma xx


----------



## glamis

morning all 

l am still around just hardly anytime to post but l do think of you all and sending you tonnes of   

scan is in 2 weeks time which cannot come quick enough, feeling quite queezy, dizzy and headachy too!


----------



## Trolley

Morning Ladies,

Tama - hope you get a new case - boring when they keep revisiting the same stuff over and over!  It has probably done and DH good relaxing a bit this month too so you are fully recharged to start afresh next month!  I have re-stocked my vits at a cost of £44!!

Liggsy - still laughing at you roller skating!  Too funny and I love it!

Ladyhex - hope your skies are brighter today :0)

Hoping - hope the statue is working its magic for you

Hi to Amy, Daxcat, MissE, Glamis, MrsNormie, Donn, Muffin & SuzDee (is that everyone?)

Still 2 bars on my CBFM so it is definately recalculating (ugh!) - I had really hoped the Agnus Castus has worked!

The good news is that I have lost 4lbs so far this week so only another 3 to go . .  although I will be drinking with the girls on Friday so that will set me back :0)

Hope you are all well - the weekend cannot come soon enough for me!

T


----------



## donn1

hi  all

mrsnrmandie  hope all is well with u and u get ure bfp,

trolley  bloody work mates are the worst, keep ure chin up hun ure time will come

liggsy  hope the bottom is not too painful today

Tama  hope all is well with u

Ladyhex  hope the weather is better for u than here, i got soaked this am lol

Hoping give the statue a wee rub from me 

Daxcat  big hi too u

Muffin how u doing

MissE  hope all is well on ure front

Glamis  Big hi 

Amy  hi too

well afm  still only one bar on cbfm  now day 14, weird thig is i have big veiny boobs, boobs are sore also, backache and up peeing in the middle of the night, dizzyness at times, now am going doolally and mind wondering all over the place, i have several negative hpt and am wondering just what is going on, driving me nuts !!!!!!!!!!

love too all

donn1


----------



## Trolley

Morning Donn when do you usually OV?  I am on Day 16 at the mo but usually OV on Day 19 so I have the sore boobs and sharp pains in the lower abdomen at the mo.

Might be worth seeing the Doc?

T


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys,

Well first off i wanted to say thank you to u all for the great support you have given me this last cycle! I tested this morning and sure enough i got a faint BFP......

BUT....

The AF showed up this morning, quite clotty and very heavy. I went to the doctors and they suspect an early M/c, because the test was negative at the doctors, although he did comment on how bloody my sample was, they can't do anything, he just said its probably your period, and as i left he said he was very sorry and hoped i would finally get pregnant soon.

So CD 1 for me it is- My DH has taken this really bad- actually worse than last time, so i need to concentrate on making him happy for the next few days.

I won't leave you all for too long!!

Love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trolley

Oh MrsNormie I am just SO SO sorry and wish I could give you a hug.  Bless you for being so brave and supporting your DH too.  Make sure someone is looking after you too sweetheart.

Lots of love and take care of yourself

T


----------



## liggsy

Moring girls,

MrsNormie, sorry to hear that hun   such a shame when its early loss like that too. Look after yourself and your dh, what is your next step then hun? xxx

Tama, glad jury service is better than work, but still boring! Hope you get rid of this case this week and get something more juicy next week   . Really enjoyed my afternoon off thanks hun, we took jock out for the afternoon, he loved it, then had lovely meal and romantic evening and now he has gone away til sat eve    how was your evening hun? Sorry your cycle seems messed up this month, mine was the same 1st month after bfn, wierd with the ewcm late on though   , give it a few days and do a test hun just in case       maybe with not "trying" you never know       xxx

Daxcat, glad you are sticking around, you wont upset anyone on here, we are all made up for you and it gives us all hope    glad all is well, think id be the same getting bloods checked to to see all is well. Yay for free road tax! ive just coughed up £155 for mine! xx

Hoping, glad you have your statue, give it a rub for me    sorry your dh is going to be away a lot, mine is the same, looks like we will actually time things right this month though as he is home next week and we go away week after and im on day 7 today yay!
You still have this month though hun so hopefully it wont matter that he is not here for next month      xx

MissE, sorry about dh's back, ouch! hope it gets better in time for you this month    sounds like you have a lot on with sorting the party out too xx

Glamis, 2 weeks will fly by for your scan    symptoms are sounding good too, take care hun xx

Trolley, £44 on vits    i seem to have bought all mine on seperate occassions, dread to think how much they have cost    Wierd that your monitor is still stuck on 2 bars    was hoping the agnus castus would do the trick, how long have you been using it for? i got mine yesterday so ill start it today i think. Weekend cant come quick enough for me either hun xx

Donn1, may be worth going the docs hun just to check all is ok, does sound wierd xx

Muffin, how are you today hun? xx

Hello to anyone else i may have missed.

Well my bum and wrist are still really sore    hope they gett better soon, i dont like this pain.
Bought my agnus castus yesterday so im good to go with that too, taking sooooo many supplements im rattling constantly.  
Day 7 and still 1 bar, waiting to see it go up for the 1st time   
Lets hope we get some more bfp's on here this month, has been a good run on them so far


----------



## donn1

hi all

mrsnormandie  am so sorry, take good care of each other, you are a very srog and caring lady

trolley  i normally ovulate around day 12-14 and can actually feel it get loads of cramps etc, i will hang off going to gp for a wee while yet as dont want to look like an idiot,

love and luck to all

donn1


----------



## daxcat

Liggsy - epic post!!! Hope your bum and wrist get better soon, it's horrible being in pain - especially when it's a bit you use all the time.    for the agnus castus working for you. XXX

MrsNormie - sorry thats happened to you hon.   It shows that you can get pregnant though and it's good your doctors have recorded it. Maybe you can push for investigations where it's happened twice now? Take some time for you and your DH together. XXXXX (remember not to use tampons)

Donn - where you're on day 14 maybe it's signs of you about to ov? XXX

Trolley  - congrats on the weight loss -   . Enjoy your drinkies this weekend - have one for me!!!

Glamis - sorry you're feeling so awful, did you try upping your water intake?

MissE - You're a busy bunny at the moment! Cars are such a nuisance, cost an arm and a leg at least once a year but we can't do without them!  Hope your DH is better soon, back pain is horrible - make sure you don't put your back out pulling him up!

Tama - glad you've taken a month for yourself and your DH,    for you that forgetting about TTC for a month is what does the trick for you. XXX

Hoping, Amy, ladyhex, suzdee and  vaudelin    Hope you're all well. XXXXX


----------



## donn1

hi daxcat

been having these signs for the last few weeks since neg icsi, thanks for ure reply

donn1


----------



## Hoping123

Mrsnormie - so sorry for you, hope that you and DH can find strength in each other and sending you lots of  
Tama- hope jury service gets better and that you have managed to cover up your book and get some reading done
MissE - hope DH is ok again soon and ready for some action soon
Liggsy - hope your bum and wrist sort themselves out quickl, pain is never good.
Glamis and Daxcat - hope your LO's are growing nicely and as they should

Suzdee, donn1, vaudeline, ladyhex - a big hello to you all and apologies to anyone i have missed. 

AFM - on 2ww now so drinking pineapple juice, eating brazil nuts and giving the statue a rub for us all. xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

MrsNormie i'm so sorry to hear that huni.    Take some time, you are so caring thinking about your dh but be sure to look after yourself too.

Hoping good luck on the 2ww.       the statue will bring you luck.

Liggsy hope your bum and wrist get better very soon. You'll have to stay away from the skates for a bit.

Glamis and shelley hope you and your little ones are doing ok.

Tama hope you are well huni.

Donn hope things settle down for you huni.

Trolley well done on the weight loss, hopefully the agnus castus will work better next month. Enjoy your wee drink at the weekend.  

Ladyhex how are you getting on huni? The weather wasnt much better today.  

Vaudelin how are the antibiotics going?

Muffin how are you today huni?

A big hi to suzdee, amy and anyone else i've missed. 

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hey girls, I will be back to do some personals later. 
Texed DH at work yesterday to tell him AF started and when I got home he was very quiet and fed up. When I asked him if he's ok he said 'I cant even get you pregnant' as though he's blaming himself but the truth is that there isnt anything wrong with him, its me thats useless so I'm scouring the internet again to try find an answer to this nightmare. You are meant to be more fertile after a m/c and I cant even get pregnant now! 

Anyway while I was searching I found this on another site http://www.duofertility.com/free-pregnancy-tests?apid=PregnancyAndBirth

You have to fill in a survey and they'll send you 2 free pregnancy tests - useful if you're like me and cant resist the urge!! 

The only thing is I think they may start sending you emails (I didnt give them my phone number) so only fill it out if you dont mind x

Mrs Normie, I'm really sorry to hear your news xxx

/links


----------



## daxcat

Muffin - i did that survey and it took 2 months to turn up and it's ebay ones LOL! Still useful but I was expecting "proper" ones!


----------



## muffin1302

ok lol, thanks shelly


----------



## Trolley

Morning girls hope we are all well.

MrsNormie - hope you are bearing up honey

Muffin - your poor DH - I think we somethimes forget how it affects the men

Still on 2 bars . . . looking foward to a few vinos tonight with my old work mates and feeling inspired to have a good old sort out at home over the weekend . . .

T


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Ah muffin, your poor dh, we dont realise they feel it too    get on the apimist hun, will be    that this month is better for you xx

Trolley, enjoy your night out hun, sounds good    i like having a sort out at home, got to be in the mood though    wierd that you are still on 2 bars hun   

Mrsnormie, hope your doing ok hun xx

Hoping, lots of luck for the 2ww hun    the statue works 1st time for you, keep rubbing it   

Tama, hope jury service is a bit more interesting today for you, what you up to at the weekend? xx

Daxcat,    i just realised my post from yesterday was HUGE    god i can babble eh    hope your doing ok hun xx

Hello to vaudelin, MissE, donn1, suzedee and anyone else ive missed   

Still sore, damn skates    cant sit down properly! still managed some none bms though    just carefully   . Still on 1 bar, but only day 8, when do you expect to see 2 bars then? Started my agnus castus yesterday so    all combined with apimist and everything else, it may work   
Am going to ask my acu on mon to stop the herbs though, im not happy taking them as i dont know what they are or what they do    and they are mega bloody expensive! hopefully acu can work without the herbs? xxx


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, forgot to say yesterday, well done on the weight loss hun thats fab! you dont feel quilty for a few vinos tonight then


----------



## Trolley

Morning Liggsy you normally get 2 bars 2 days prior to OV.  You get the egg on OV day then 2 bars the day after.  It then goes back to 1 bar still 'M'.

Mine is on 2 bars as I was late testing this month due to being away . . . I should get the egg on Day 19 which is on Sunday :0)  Not sure if my over excess on hols will have affected it this month though . .  we shall see!

Have any of you tried DHEA . . .?  I'm on another thread for 42 yr olds TTC and they are discussing it?

T


----------



## kitten77

trolley - just a quick one.  yep im on DHEA have been since january, on 50mg.


----------



## Trolley

Hi Kitten - did you self prescribe or did your Dr/Consultant recommend it?

T


----------



## muffin1302

Sorry to sound thick but what is DHEA / what is it for?


----------



## Trolley

Hi Muffin you're not thick honey - it has been used in clinical trials to improve egg quality.  It has had better results for those TTC naturally.


----------



## muffin1302

ah thanks trolley   Think I saw it on Zita West site or maybe I'm thinking of something else x Congratulations on the weight loss. I've just started weight watchers again as I need to loose about 2 and a half stone since I gave up smoking a year ago this month  

Liggsy hope your bum and wrist are feeling better soon   My GP has advised me not to take the herbs as the acu are very cagey about telling you whats in them and unless they can show you studies that they work then its best to avoid. BUT I did get a BFP and I was taking them so its up to you to decide whats best for you hun x. My acu insists I NEED them?? 
I know they can reduce your response when having treatment but I'm not sure if thats because they counter act with the drugs from the clinic x

Hey MissE, how are you today? xxx Sorry about DH's back. My DH suffers from the same thing and is on really strong painkillers all the time x

Hoping hope the statue brings you some luck x Keep drinking that pineapple juice x 

Donn your symptoms are probably just your hormones settling down. My body has been doing wierd things since my m/c so its probably the same principal? Hope everything starts settling down so you can have your BFP x

Hey Vaudelin, hope you are ok x

Welcome to the thread AmyN xxx Sorry I didnt say Hi yesterday. I'm pretty useless when I'm on these 12 hour shifts xx

Hey Ladyhex, hope NI's a bit brighter than here today - its horrible!!

Mrs Normie hope you are and DH are ok hun x   I started my AF yesterday so we are same day cycle buddies now! 
Tama, How is the Jury duty going? When is it done? Any sign of AF yet? Hope it stays away for a nice BFP  How long are your cycles normally?

Sudzee good luck with the baby making   As for your question re position I read that missionary or from behind is best. You on top is worst.   

Hey Princess, Glamis and Daxcat hope you and the bumps to be are doing well. xxx

Hope I havent missed anyone. AF arrived yesterday so I'm now day 2. Ordered my Apimist this morning so I'm going to take that and Evening primrose for CM till ovulation then pineapple juice after. Does anyone know if you take Apimist in the 2ww?


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, please dont be putting more supplements in my head, im taking enough already    

Muffin, good question re the apimist in 2ww, i never even thought of that tbh    im sure its safe to take it, plus it has good infection fighting properties so no harm i guess? would be interested to see what dexcat did    hope the apimist does the trick for you too hun   
Good luck at weight watchers, i beleive its very good. Well dont on the giving up smoking too, i gave up 9 years ago    cant beleive its that long ago. have a nice weekend hun xx


----------



## liggsy

Muffin, sorry, i was meant to say about the herbs. Thanks for the info, i think thats why i dont like taking them cos i have no idea what they are, just told they are ying/yang tonics, what the hell does that mean!!!! i will see what he says on monday, im sure they cant force you to take them, and not every acu place uses them do they? also, they know not to use them with IVF but they still perform the acu without them so there must be something in the acu alone that works? i dont like that, being told you NEED them, how have you functioned without them for soooooo long then    ill just tell him that i dont want to take them and if he moans ill just stop going and go to reflexology instead    they have a fertility specialist reflexologist at the same clinic   

Kitten, your a reflexologist arent you? is it possible to specialise in fertility reflexology? hope your ok hun you have been really quiet on here lately   

Roll on 5pm please! had enough today


----------



## daxcat

Liggsy - I carried on through the 2ww, don't know if you're supposed to though!
Muffin - woman on top might be the worst position but my DH is too lazy for any other way LOL!


----------



## liggsy

Thanks daxcat, i assume it is safe to carry on taking as they say a pot will last 1 month. cant do any harm, well it certainly hasnt for you hun. 
  at your reply to muffin, just shows though you can still get pg on top   
My friend said she cant understand ho she even got pg, tried for 8 years not even a sniff of bfp, then miracle bfp happened this year and she said her and dh had been out, they were both bladdered drunk and she is due in a few weeks, i dont get it


----------



## kitten77

hey hey.  

sorry i have been a bit quite i have been reading all tho!!!! just not had time to reply. 

ok, quick reply.

DHEA was suggested by my cons, only 50mg tho but reading about it the norm is 75mg, but as cons said 50 for me ive stuck at 50, but i have been on it for a 9 months. they suggest 3-6 months.  and i dont know if it is in my head but i do physically feel my overies hurting a little bit around ovualtion. 

re: reflexology - yes there is speicalist fertility people around. but reflexology normal is also good (i have it once every 2 weeks) - it helps remove the toxins and get the blood flowing to places that need the blood flowing....and most nicely....soooooo relaxing!!! which isn this game of TTC helps alot! 

right back to work....will pop on again later!


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies - I'm out the bedroom now. Hoping we've had a good enough go for this month!! Might try once more tonight   

Shelley - I loved your comment about DH too lazy for anything but you on top.     . Glad to hear all ok with you. You bring hope to us all 

Liggsy - Sounds like we have similar issues. I think I ovulated yesterday day 18 of my cycle. I then normally only have 9 or 10 day luteal phase. I might look into agnus castus. Heard it has nasty side effects. You found that? Oh and by the way, when I had acu, I said I didn't want herbs and although every now and again she tried to persuade me at the end of the day you are the customer you are paying so it's your choice! Hope your   and wrist recover soon. 

Muffin - sorry to hear about the BFN.    Hope you and DH can get through it together and come back strong again next month. I got my aptimist a few days ago and started straight away. I like the taste. I have to try not to go back for seconds. Mmmm!!

Tama - hope the jury service gets a bit more interesting for you next week. 

Emma - hope your DH's back recovers. Never nice having a bad back but definitely a hinderance to ttc. Good luck for this month.

Trolley - yeah, well done on losing the weight. Hope you can keep it up. I'm sure a few weekend vinos won't set you back too far (as long as you don't eat loads of crisps with them too - which is what I do!). Hope you can work out ov date despite CBFM issues. Good luck. Oh, and I've been taking DHEA for some time now (since about Feb I think). Obviously not worked yet. Mind you I do have some months where I have HMG and one month there was a faint line BFP and then AF arrived. So maybe it's having an effect. Cons mentioned it originally but it was the ladies on the early menopause thread who suggested dose. I went a bit lower than they said so I'm on 50 as I seem to respond well to treatment. Hope DHEA works for you if you decide to try it.

MrsNormie - So sorry about the BFN.    

Hi everyone else... kitten, glamis, welcome to Amy, vaudelin, ladyhex, hoping, princess and anyone else I've missed.

My 2ww begins....     . Have been feeling quite negative last few days. Need to regain some PMA. Keeping in touch with you ladies really does help. You are a source of strength   . Keep it coming

Have a nice weekend
Sxx


----------



## glamis

evening all 

apologies for the quick pit stop, have to go catch some zzzzz's 

wanted to give anyone some clearblue ov pee sticks - 4 left from my last cycle if anyone fancies them pm me the address   

always thinking of you all


----------



## muffin1302

Can't pm you glamis as i'm on my phone at work but if no one else wants them i'd like them x do you want some money for them x


----------



## muffin1302

For those of you testing soon i just heard on the radio first response test's are bogof at boots again x


----------



## Princess xx

good luck every one who is testing soon xxx


----------



## Trolley

Morning Ladies!!!

Hope you had a good weekend!  I got plastered on Friday night  . . . DH said I should have been feeling worse that I was on Saturday morning . . truth is that I was feeling worse than I was acting as I didn't want to give him the satisfaction of I told you so!!  LOL!!!

Kitten/SuzDee - thanks for the info on the DHEA.  I think that I will finish this lot of Agnus Castus that I have bought and give it a go.  Worried as I read if can make you depressed and give you bad skin!!

Well on Day 20 and the CBFM is still on 2 bars!  Who knows!  Wondering if my cycle is muxed ip from using Cyclogest last month to delay AF.

Sorry no personals but it's Monday morning in the office - UGH!!

T


----------



## glamis

morning all

nope, don't want any money, just want them to be put to good use

good luck those testing, how you doing princess   

trolley    crossing everything for you to get that egg on the monitor   

suzdee ~ sending you tonnes of pma


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Been quiet on here all weekend, we must have all been out enjoying the lovely sunshine   

Trolley, thats so wierd with your monitor being stuck on 2 bars, has this happened before?  Glad you had fun fri night, ooh i hate nasty hangovers, even worse when dh wants to say i told you so   

Glamis, How you doing hun?

Muffin, have you had a good weekend hun?

Suzdee, thanks for the info re acu and herbs, im going to tell him tonight that i dont want them anymore, the money i save on them could pay for reflexology as well! id rather that to be honest, i dont even know what the herbs are or what they are doing! if he moans then ill just stop going and go to reflex alone! that'll show em   
Lots of luck for your 2ww hun,    this is your month! ill send you some pma               to help you out hun    What side effects are agnus castus meant to have? i dont think ive had any yet    xx

Tama, how was your weekend hun? hope jury service is more interesting this week for you xx

Hello to MissE, kitten, vaudelin, amy, Hoping, Ladyhex, Mrs Normie, and anyone else ive missed, hope you are all well and have had a lovely weekend   

Ive had a mad busy weekend, cant beleive how quick it goes! monday again!
Had nice night at my sisters on fri night, we watched date night, that was very funny! Had day out at delamere forest on saturday, just the girls and the dogs    then we all went to southport for the day yesterday with the dogs (spoilt rotten dogs)    playing on the beach, it was lovely, am pooped today!
CD11 and still 1 bar on cbfm, not sure when its likely to go up to 2   
Acu tonight, ill probably nod off again


----------



## Ladyhex

Omg im so mad i have a whole post done and i hit the post button and its gone.. 

long story short ...   im on CD22 or 8 DPO      the witch doesnt come !!! 

big hello to Tama, Muffin, Mrs Normie,  Daxcat, Liggsy, kitten, princess, vaudelin, amy, Hoping and anybody i have missed heading to work chat later !!


----------



## glamis

ladyhex


----------



## Trolley

PMA LadyHex!!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Princess and glamis hope the little ones are doing well.

Trolley hoping you get the egg soon on your monitor.      

Ladyhex and suzdee hope af stays away.      

Liggsy hope the monitor goes up to 2 bars very soon.

Muffin how are you doing huni?

I'm on day 9, 1 bar on monitor. Really hoping i get 2 and 3 bars this month on the monitor. Fingers crossed the agnus castus will make a difference.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## liggsy

MissE, lots of luck for this month hun, hope the AC works for us, we are 2 days apart in cycle this month        hope you get 2 bars soon too


----------



## Vaudelin

Hello girls hope you all had good weekends.  Just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck for this month - praying that you get those 2 and 3 bars respectively on your monitors!  Mine always used to come so early (3 bars on day 10 one month!) - it's funny how we are all so different.

AFM - day 16 of 24 days of antibiotics so just over one week to go then I am finished woo hoo!

xxxx


----------



## kitten77

hi everyone, quick one from me as at work....still....always seem to be here. 

good luck everyone this month.  whos testing first? (well i say testing, i never test so im not in that group).  my monitor went up to 2 bars today, day 12...i think. so will be BMS for next few days.....! 

off for a run later (before ovulation) always do my hardcore fitness (hard core    as if!) before ovulation and then nothing for 2ww! (and i wonder why i never loose anything!).

hope to be back on later at home....till then.. ta ta.


----------



## liggsy

Vaudelin, ah hun your almost there with the antibiotics, 16 days down already, yay! xx

Kitten, you make me laugh    love your hard core (as if) fittness    good on you with the 2 bars, enjoy your bedroom hardcore fitness for the next few days    I never test either hun, i still have 2 CB digi tests there from my 1st IVF back in Jan, unopened.    i get to use one this month though xx


----------



## Tama

OMG I just had a huge post and closed the tab by accident      

Will try again!.......

Liggsy how was work today hope it wasn't too boring   How is the wrist and bum? Hope they are recovered! Hope you have a lovely time at acu this evening. I need to call my lady and start going again   Hope you have a nice evening xx

MissE good luck this cycle hun hope you get those two then three bars over the coming days   xx

Layhex good luck hun   xx

Trolley how was the weekend hun? Hope you are okay and get those three bars soon   xx

Vaudelin not too long left now   Hope you had a nice weekend xx
Kitten glad you have two bars not long now before you can get some   in   xx

Glamis hope you are feeling okay hun xx

Muffin sorry af arrived   I will have everything crossed that this cycle will be the one     Jury service is okay off tomorrow but will have to go to work and then back to jury service Wednesday. No sign of af at the moment but tbh I am sure she is on her way. I would faint if she didn't! I normally have a 30-32 day cycle and start spotting a couple of days before that but I am cd34 today and nothing, well apart from a lot of clear CM   but am sure the witch will turn up in a day or two! xx

Daxcat did you have a nice weekend hun? Hope you are feeling okay xx

MrsNormie hope you are okay hun   

SuzieDee sending you tones of sticky vibes for the 2ww    xx

Hello to anyone I've missed   Hope you are all okay.

So jury service today but not tomorrow as one of the barristers has to go to the High Court in London so will work tomorrow and then be back at court on Wednesday! As I said to Muffin no af as yet but this is the first cycle after my IVF so maybe things are a little messed up. I'm sure she will arrive in the next few days! xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Tama hope af stays away huni. Sending you loads of sticky vibes.        Glad you are not finding jury service too boring.  

Vaudelin hooray!!!!!! You are nearly there huni. I'm sure you are looking forward to finishing the antibiotics.  

Kitten you are so good running, i cant drag my    into action to do anything. Dont worry about exercise, there will be plenty of it over the next few days.  

Liggsy hopefully i wont be too far behind you with the monitor. Mind you if last month was anything to go by i'll be on one bar for ever. Did you enjoy acu? Had acu tonight myself, had a wee snooze as usual. He has given me more pills to take. Now i am on 48 pills for the acu doc per day as well as all the other supplements.   

Emma xx


----------



## glamis

morning all 

sorry cannot stop by too long as feel quite queezy looking at the screen for too long

the ov pee sticks are gone to a lovely home - good luck may they bring 

as for the apimist, l swear that is what got me my bfp as well as the epo


----------



## Trolley

Morning girls!

Glamis - bless you suffering with sickness :0(  Ginger biscuits all the way!  Have to say I'm jealous!

Daxcat - how are you feeling?

Liggsy & MissE - jealous you are having the acu - so relaxing!!!

Tama - enjoy your last week of jury service - ugh.  Bet you can't wait to get back to normal!!

Kitten - well done you going for a run!

Vaudelin - glad you are nearly off the antibiotics!! Yeah!!!

MrsNormie - hope you are OK hun - any news?

Hi to Ladyhex, Muffin, Princess, Amy!!

AFM I am SO tired!!  Didn't sleep last night :0(  So much going on in my mind with babies, Australia and wanting a new job as work is pants!!!

I was so delirious that I forgot to pee on the stick this morning so I have no idea if I'm ovulaitng yet.  Tired of it all :0(

Sorry for the :0(  post

T


----------



## Ladyhex

Good mornng Ladies 
Its so wet and cold today ..i dont want to go to work , want to go back to bed !! 

glamis ~ sorry you are feeling sick...but im sure you are saying bring it on  

Aww Trolley sweetie dont give up hun !! its hard at times but you will get there ((((hugs))))

Vaudelin~thats one hell of a course of anti-B's ...you will be glad then they have finished !!

MissE~im sure you are rattling like mad ..fingers crossed they work hun !!

Tama~bet your glad not to be at jury service today.  

Muffin~so sorry AF came...always next month ((hugs))

Kitten~go for it 2 bars wayhay..hope your jumping Dh's bones lmao 

And a Big hello to i have missed 

CD23 today and i have started pinky brown staining so i think im out of the running this month .....PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Tama, yay for day off from jury service    is it still the same case? hope its not too boring hun. ep im as bored as ever in work, its soooooooo boring. At least im only in this week then im off for a week yay! Wrist is a lot better but bum is still so very sore   
Acu was lovely again, i nodded off and found it really hard to wake up again    Does your acu advise you to take the herbs too hun? hope work is ok today xx

MissE, Yeah acu was fab, i also nodded off, i always do    i feel like im sinking into the bed, do you feel like that? its lovely. I was on 60 pills a day from acu plus all my other supplements, its crazy isint it. He has told me to stretch them out now though so halving the dose, costing a bomb   
Hope you dont get stuck on 1 bar for ages hun, mine went up to 2 today, yippee, it was nice to see that, lets hope it doesnt get stuck on 2 now    xx

Glamis, im so jealous of your morning sickness    doesnt sound right does it    ah hun im sorry your suffering, all good signs though that things are going on in there    get the ginger biscuits down you hun xx

Trolley, ah hun im sorry your feeling so low, we all have days like that its horrible, feels like your under a black cloud    really hope you feel better soon. We all try to be so    but its so hard sometimes. Sending you big squeezy   's hunny xx

Daxcat, hows things hun? you getting any MS yet? xx

Vaudelin, not long to go an the AB's now, hope your doing ok xx

Kitten, how was the run? hope your getting plenty of exercise in   

Muffin, how you doing hun? hope your feeling ok xx

Suzedee, how you doing in the 2ww hun? have you started boob squeezing yet?    xx

Hoping, how you getting on hun? gie that statue an exra rub for me   

Ladyhex, dont lose hope yet, its not over til ad shows       

Hello to everyone else too. hope you are all well   

Acu was fab again, fell asleep again    my wrist felt so much better after it too, didnt even mention that to him but he had needles in my wrist and hand, really helped. 
I told him about the herbs costing so much etc, he suggested i stay on them but on a much lower dose as its best to keep taking them rather than just stop, so ill do that for now and see how i go. He did confirm that the acu is the main treatment so thats good, he just said the herbs give you that little bit extra, so will see. 
Got 2 bars on my monitor this morning, yay! day 12, lets see how long it stays like that


----------



## Vaudelin

Liggsy - I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds the herbs expensive - two tiny bottles £25!  On top of acu it really mounts up doesn't it.  All in aid of a good cause though!
PMA PMA PMA PMA

xxxx


----------



## liggsy

Vaudelin, no your not alone there! rip off springs to mind! Some weeks when i have to have the capsules as well as the little black ones, it costs me £93 (incl acu) but still, thats expensive for something i have no idea what their purpose is! 
i could be paying for a session of reflex as well for that price! Will see how it works out at a reduced dosage i think. If its still dear ill bin em off   
How you doing hun?


----------



## Trolley

WOW girls you are spending a small fortune!!!  I though that my vits were bad enough.

I 'really' hope that they work for you . . . I have the Apimist in my juice each morning that I whizz in a blender to disguise the taste - I still hate it :0)

T


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, what you like    i actually quite like the taste now, although i may be having my teaspoon a bit too heaped as the bottle is over half way gone and im only on day 12    
it doesnt matter how you take it though as long as you get it in your system    How you feeling now hun? hope a little better


----------



## Vaudelin

I'm doing OK thanks.  Am getting used to being on ABs, not being able to drink and not thinking TOO much about TTC!

I think the herbs were beneficial to me so I am glad I took them - although at the time I remember nearly falling off my chair when I came to pay!  Could be worse girls - I hear that acupuncture at Zita West is now £85 per session and that is only for 40 minutes!!!!!!!

I LOVE reflexology by the way and am actually a reflexologist myself!

Sorry Trolley that you are still struggling with Apimist - hopefully it will get easier in time and will all be worth it in the end when you get your BFP 

xxxx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies 

Liggsy sorry work has been rather boring, I'm finding today a little dull myself  I must remember to buy some Amimist this month. When do you start taking it? Does it taste like honey? I had a look and you can get it with all kinds of things in it - which is best? I know what you mean about all the vits and pills. I don't get anything from my acu lady. She is lovely and really dosen't do the hard sell. I do take rather a lot of pills myself  xx

Vaudelinhow are you today hun? xx

Trolley hope you are okay hun well apart from the nasty amimist  Not sure I want to take it now!! xx

Ladyhex hope it is a good sign hun  PMA PMA  xx

Hope everyone is having a good day. I'm not having a bad day thought a day back at work would be hell but one of the ladies I work with has been so kind and done a load of stuff for me which means there isn't a huge pile of stuff. Back to court tomorrow for jury service but hoping it will be over by the end of the week. CD35 today and af hasn't turned up yet! I think maybe I need to bring out a pee stick - that normally brings her on in a matter of hours  x


----------



## Vaudelin

Good luck with the pee stick Tama!  Are you going to do it today or tomorrow? xx


----------



## Tama

Don't think I even need to pee on it tbh just the sight of it will bring the old witch out in force    I don't have any in the house so will have to buy one which is why I haven't bothered. I really don't think there is any point just think af is messing about after the IVF cycle. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## kitten77

hi everyone.

tama - haha, taking the pee stick will bring her on! thats the way - but hoping its a BFP!!!!

vauladin - nearly over witht he abs! im a reflexologist to!

trolley - your like me, on the other thread ive put on there that i just cant take it. first one i took on sat evening was horrendous!!!  i just couldnt swallow it, was retching, eyes watering, runny nose...the lot!!!!  but doing it everyday and its just sooooo thick, making me retch just thinkingabotu it!!

wow - on the acu vits! i thot i was spending a lot on the supplements but thats ALOT of money! 

can anyone remember last month, i thot i had a infection down below as it hurt after what i thot was too much BMS?  well its started already, it feels like my overies feel after stimming when doing tx. really heavy, painful, and hurts when walk......? does anyone else have this?


----------



## liggsy

Vaudelin, £85 for 40 mins    yikes! my acu guy is a zita west afiliated person    maybe thats why he charges more   
Ooh your a reflexologist too, lovely    i am going to try it in the next few weeks. My friend trained in it too but she is heavily pg and not really up to it   

Tama, hello hun    glad its not too bad in work today hun. Boo for more jury service    not much longer to go hun. CD35 eh, im sure your right that af is messing around due to ivf BUT if you want to get a fresh month started, POAS hun, works every time. I would love love love for it to be + but totally understand you not wanting to even think that after all these years    we can live in hope hunny      
The apimist tastes just like honey but with a few bits in it    you can start taking it anytime in your cycle, the sooner the better to get it in your system i think. I ordered the one with royal jelly but i beleive the one with extra propolis is good for IF too, may order that next time myself. 1 teaspoon a day thats all you take   

Kitten, sounds wierd that, i remember you saying about it last month, did you ever get it checked out? can it be ov pain? sorry not much help there    hope your ok xx

1 hour to go yippee, looong day again! Taking the dogs out tonight for big walk down the marshes, they love it down there, lots of wildlife to chase   
Tea will be ready too, bought a slow cooker to save time in the evenings, braised steak with dirty mash yum yum. More time to get busy anyway, 2 bars on monitor people, got to be worth a try


----------



## muffin1302

Cant stay long. Gotta get food and ready for another night shift, just wanted to say hello and good luck for those who are testing soon xx   

Catch up with you all next few days when I'm off x


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys- I'm back now

CD 6 and finally stopped bleeding.

me and dh are ok about the m/c now- i suppose i knew something was wrong when discharge started the day i got my first BFP. Hope everyones ok- can't really do personals as i am so out of the loop!!

Good luck to anyone testing- I am not going to monitor at all this month- no symptom spotting, no basal temps only an ovulation kit on CD 12,13, and 14 and if not positive by then still doing one each day til its positive- and this is to make sure i do not need clomid as this is my first natural cycle in nearly like 7/8 years as i was on the pill for so long.

I am back though now  Hope everyone is well
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just popped on to say hi. Heading to bed now cos i'm shattered. Have a long day ahead of me tomorrow as i'm going to be baking all day for my boss' retirement do on thursday.

Liggsy wow 60 pills a day, how the heck did you swallow all those. I'm having difficulty with all mine. They do cost a small fortune so lets hope they are worth it. Dont even know what is in them, he said one type will regulate the hormone levels and the other type will stop my cycles being so long. Good luck with the monitor, lets hope it goes up to 3 bars soon.

MrsNormie lovely to have you back. Hope you are ok.  

Glamis sorry you are suffering huni but that sounds like a good sign. Get the ginger biscuits or a drop of ginger tea into you.

Muffin hi huni, hope work goes quickly for you tonight.

Tama you are just right huni about af showing up as soon as you take out a pee stick. Just typical. I know your cycles can be a bit all over the place after a tx but if you do decide to test i hope it is + for you.     

Kitten sorry i cant help but maybe you should get it checked out huni especially if it is giving you so much bother.

Vaudelin hope you are ok, hopefully the wee break from ttc will have done you good and when the abs finish you will be rearing to go. I would love to try reflexology cos i've heard it is great. My mum gets it every week but i have epilepsy and was told i am not allowed to have it due to that.

Ladyhex hoping it is not af. Sending you loads of         

Trolley hope you are ok huni. Hang in there, fingers crossed that nasty apimist will bring you luck. Hold your nose and you wont taste it, well thats what my mum always told me when i was a child and i believed her......what a sucker i was!!!    

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies   

MissE hope you get on well with the baking today. What are you making? Lots of nice cakes?   I can't bring myself to test at the moment because I really do think that it's just a result of the tx, maybe in a week if she hasn't turned up then I will take a trip to Tesco for a test   Hope you have a good day hun xx

Liggsy hope work is okay today and not too borning. Did you get three bars yet? Hope they are creaping up   I have to be in court for jury service again today but not till later which is nice. I'm going to pop to the shops in town on my way to the court as Debenhams has a sale on and there are some lovely Betty Jackson photo frames that I've wanted for a while in the sale so going to treat myself   Hope you have a good day hun - not long and you will be on holiday   xx

MrsNormie nice to see you back hun, hope you are doing okay   xx

Trolley any movement on the CBFM for you hun? Hope your apimist wasn't too nasty this morning - note to self buy some! Hope you have a good day hun xx

Glamis hope you are feeling a little better today hun xx

Muffin hope you are well and that work went quickly for you xx

Kitten hope you are okay hun. Sorry I can't really help with the pain thing, if it is bad maybe see your GP to get it checked out just to be sure xx

Vaudelin how many days do you have left on the AB's? I have also heard good things about reflexology but with acu and all the pills I take plus my passion for buying things for the house I am not sure I have anything left   Hope you have a good day hun xx

Ladyhex sending you some   and hoping af stays away for you   xx

Daxcat hope all is okay with you hun xx

Hoping how are you? Hope you are okay xx

Suzedee how are things with you hun? Hope all is well xx

Hello to everyone else hope you are all okay.

Nothing to report from me really, just jury service and a trip to Debenham's for some lovely photo frames for the wall in my hall   xx


----------



## Trolley

Welcome back MrsNormie and good for you taking a rest from it for a few weeks honey

Morning girls!  Apologies I was in a rubbish moood yesterday.  Went to bed at 8.30 last night and feel a lot better today :0)

CBFM is Day 22 and still 2 bars so I have no idea what has happened this month - I am nervous that I have messed myself up with the Agnus Castus :0(

Hope you all have a good day!

T


----------



## Tama

Morning Trolley, I'm sure you haven't messed anything up hun   Maybe you will just ov later this month and with the help of the evil honey you will get a lovely sticky +ve     Glad you are feeling better today   Hope you have a good day xx


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

MrsNormie, welcome back hun, glad the bleeding has finally stopped. Good on your for what you are going to be doing this month too, take it easy and    it works this month xx

Muffin, sounds like your busy at work hun, hope your ok xx

Tama, have fun shopping for your frames today, i love a good bargain    Still on 2 bars on the monitor, but only day 13 so cant see it being any time soon, but you never know   
i think your doing the right thing hun, give it another week and then test if still no AF, you just never know     have fun at jury service    if thats possible hun    xxx

Trolley, glad you are feeling better today, early night must have done you good. Wierd re monitor, maybe your going to ov late this month? Why would the AG have messed you up hun? i thought it was meant to bring ov earlier? xx

MissE, have fun baking! what you baking then? i love to bake! love to eat what i bake more though   
I almost choke getting all those pills down me tbh, im glad they have now been reduced to half, makes it a bit easier to swallow!
Has your monitor gone up to 2 bars yet hun? xx

Kitten, hows that pain today hun? if its still bad id go and get it checked out by your GP just to be on the safe side xx

Hello to vaudelin, hoping, daxcat, glamis, and everyone else ive missed, hope you are all ok girls xx

Still on 2 bars today, only day 13 though. Will be interesting to see how long before it goes up to 3 though. 
Sooooo bored in work today, roll on the weekend and then my week off, cant wait to get in that hot tub with a book and a glass of fizz (non alcoholic if in 2ww though)


----------



## Hoping123

Hello everyone!

MrsNormie - glad to hear you are doing ok and that the ov sticks do the job for you without the stress of having to watch everything else.
Tama - hope jury service is going ok and you manged to get your photo frames in the sales
Liggsy - I can't believe you take so many pills  but  that they do the trick for you and get the BFP you so deserve
Muffin - hope you are ok and ready to start again this month with lots of PMA
Trolley - not sure about this whole CBFM thing but hope that you do get your 3 bars at some point and maybe just have BMS anyway just in case?
Vaudelin - glad to hear the AB's have nearly finished so you can get back on with TTC
Suzedee and Ladyhex - hope 2ww goes well for you and that you get a +ve at the end of it

Hoping that LO's are still growing nicely for Glamis, Shelley and Princess and a big hello to everyone else

AFM- been taking royal jelly for nearly three weeks now and think it is doing some good as AF has started today which is better as been having three week cycles but this time it would be 28 days tmrw. Statue is settling in nicely so hope it wil work soon but DH is away a lot next month so not sure what to do really apart from having BMS every day he is here and hope that it hits the bullseye somehow!!!


----------



## Vaudelin

Hoping - I like your way of thinking!  lol

Good luck with the statute - glad to hear the royal jelly has helped you 

xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Trolley i'm sure you havent messed things up, hopefully you will ovulate very soon huni.      

Hoping glad the royal jelly is making a difference for you. Keeping everything crossed that the statue does the trick huni.

Liggsy hope the monitor goes up to 3 bars tomorrow for you huni. My monitor is still on 1 bar at the mo. I have been baking all day, made a retirement cake, profiteroles, rocky roads, shortbread. I have also made vol-au-vents.

Tama just test when you are ready, keeping everything crossed that it will be good news for you huni.

A big hi to everyone else. Heading to bed soon cos i have been up baking since 7 this morning.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Morning

Just wanted to say hello to everyone, will be back later after court   to do a proper catch up. Have a good day everyone   x


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Tama, good luck today, hope it goes well    xx

Trolley, how you doing today hun? any movement on your monitor yet??

MissE, wow you were a busy bee with all that baking! all sounds yummy! No im still on 2 bars today day 14, will keep checking    sorry your still on 1 bar    how frustrating xx

Hoping, sorry af arrived but glad the royal jelly is doing the trick for you. Love your pma re next month, its so hard when our other halves have to travel, its always at the worst time too! lots of luck with the stature for next month hun xx

Been quiet on here last few days, hope everyone is ok   

Muffin, hope your not working too hard hunny xx

Kitten, how you feeling now? hope the pain has eased xx

Daxcat, glamis, vaudelin, suzedee and every one else (sorry mind has gone blank)   

Well im still on 2 bars, was hoping to see 3 today, oh well, more time for bms i guess   
Off to visit my friend tonight, she had her 2nd baby a month ago and i havent been able to bring myself to visit, am feeling strong strong today so im sure ill be fine    going to be hard work though, i may steal the baby     xxx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies,

Have stayed away since yesterday as I am feeling so low that I don't want to bring you all down :0(  Can't shake if off.  Wondering if it's PMT - 5 days till AF and still have 2 bars on the CBFM.  Who knows!

Liggsy - good luck tonight hun :0(

Tama - not long now honey and you will be out of jury service.  Good luck today! :0)

MissE - hungry thinking about your cakes!!!

Hoping - pleased the royal jelly is doing it's job . . or is it the statue!!

Hi Muffin, Kitten, MrsNormie, Daxcat, Glamis, Vaudelin, SuzDee!

Speak soon

T


----------



## kitten77

hey everyone.  

trolley  - sorry your feeling sad today  let me give you a big    - strange about your 2 bars? has that happened before?

tama - nearly over.

liggsy - hope the visit goes ok tonite, always here if you need us or a moan. 

hello to everyone, we have a lovely little bunch on here now.

as for me, was 3 bars yesterday and 3 bars today, so more BMS for us, cept still tender in my overies/lady insides!!! strange, only around ovulation and after BMS. 

day off tomorrow, christmas shopping!!!!!! plus DH getting me a eternity ring for my birthday and christmas present, so looking forward to getting that. also going for nice meal and few sneeky glasses of wine.. oops - but its suppost to be raining in Bath tomorrow. boo.


----------



## muffin1302

Trolley are you sure your monitor is working properly? Have you had and other signs like cm to suggest you've ovulated?

Hope it all goes ok tonight liggsy x

Tama is your af still awol?? boots have first response tests but one get one free apparantly   Hope its a nice BFP x

MissE, can I come live with you   all your baking sounds delicious!!

Vaudelin, hope time is not going too slowly, not long now till you're off the antibiotics x

Hoping sorry about AF, but hopefully your body is getting better and will be ready next month x

Mrs Normie, hope you are feeling a bit better   

Kitten have you had the pain checked out. Hope everything is ok and the pain is gone x

Ladyhex, hope its a good sign for you      

Princess, Shelley and Glamis, hope you are ok xxxxxxxx

Hello to all the ladies I missed, Hope you are all doing well and we get lots of BFP's this month. I started my apimist a few days ago. Its not great, but not too bad either. I was reading my zita west book and I have all the symptoms of low progesterone which apparantly is common after miscarriage so I'm taking evening primrose to help balance the hormones out. Hope it works   Poor DH keeps asking when we can start trying again, think he's not finding the 10 day absinence very easy   although if it was offered on a plate he's probably turn me down!!


----------



## liggsy

Trolley, ah hun im sorry your still feeling low    you wouldnt bring the thread down hun we are here to support through good times and bad, it helps to offload i think so you go ahead hunny. So wierd about the 2 bars still   , take care xxx

Muffin, oh eck sounds like your dh is not on board with this 10 day abstinence plan then    Cant be far off that now though hun? Glad you have started your apimist, i like it now    need to order another pot i think, think my teaspoon has been too heaped, oops! 
I think my problem is also low progesterone and short leutal phase so im on EPO and AG for that now. Hope your ok hun xx

Kitten, how can you get 3 bars for 2 days?? did you get the egg too? im confused    doesnt take much    Sorry you still have that pain, its so wierd.
Christmas shopping your early hun    ooh like the sound of your eternity ring too have a fab day off hun xx

mmmmm i have a yummy chicken and chorizo casserole on the go in my new slow cooker today, i LOVE my slow cooker, 10 mins prep in the morning and ready to dish when you are, thats my kind of cooking when im in work


----------



## Vaudelin

Just wanted to give Trolley a big HUG - sorry you're feeling down.  It is possible that there is a problem with the monitor - have you tried OV sticks before so know if this is normal for you or not?

I normally get two days high (2 bars), 2 days peak (3 bars) then one day high.  I do have an occasional month where things go a bit loopy though i.e. low and then straight to peak with no high. I wonder if it is the monitor or my body having a mad moment - that I will never have the answer to! 

xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Trolley I think Vaudelin's right, maybe you should try some ovulation sticks then if that fails go pester your doctor! Maybe they might put you on clomid again or something??


----------



## Hoping123

Liggsy- hope tonight goes well, it may not be easy but your friend will appreciate the visit and in nine/ten months time I am sure she will be visiting you with your LO!!

Muffin - your DH sounds exactly like mine, when he knows it is not a good time for ov he wants it then kind of sighs when I ask for it for the eighth day in a row! Men!!!!  Good luck to you though as I am fairly sure you had your AF last week so should now be coming up to the time to give it another go.

Tama- hope jury service is going ok for the last few days, you are so right about AF arriving if you do a HPT, I never get to the stage of having to test but have heard so many people say that like you, once they pay out for a test the witch rears her ugly head.

Trolley - hope you are feeling better today, I have read it is quite common to ovulate every other month so fingers crossed you will get your three bars next month and you get your BFP.


Vaudelin - hope the last few days of your AB's are going ok, that you get your AF and that you can get trying again - enjoy your coffee while you can

Kitten- Christmas shopping!?! You are way more than organised than me, hope you get a beautiful ring and enjoy your pub lunch and that your pain from the other day has now gone

MissE - all your baking sounds yum, your boss is very lucky but if you have too much feel free to get in touch!

Ladyhex and Suzedee - hope your 2ww's are going ok.

A bit hello anyone I have missed

AFM- on day two of very light spotting so AF should arrive over the weekend which is good as Dh is going away on Sunday so hope to be finished by the time he returns for a few days of BMS before he is off again, feeling very positive at the mo which is very odd as spotting started but really believe it WILL happen one day and I am just being made to wait so I will appreciate it all the more when it does happen. x


----------



## Tama

Afternoon 

Liggsy how has today been, let me guess....boring?   Bet you can't wait for tomorrow to be over then it's holiday time   Hope tonight goes okay       Sending you lots of hugs to help a little       xx

Muffin how are you hun? Hope you had a good day xx

MissE have you had a good day hun? Sounds like you have been a busy girl with all that baking! I bet it will only last 5 minutes at the party   xx

Trolley so sorry you are feeling down hun     I hope that silly monitor gives you three bars soon hun     xx

Vaudelin how are things with you hun? Not long now and you will be finished the AB   xx

Kitten hope you have a nice time shopping, they have all the Christmas stuff out already - I have to say I love it   I did buy something today for a friend in Canada but that is because I have to post it at the end of October so she gets it   xx

Hiya Hoping how are you hun? Have you had a good day? xx

Well ladies I couldn't take it any more so caved and got a test on my way back from town, did it and just one lonely line   I'm so silly of course it was going to be negative but as af is over 5 days late I had this 2% bit of hope   After all I can't do it with tx so not sure why I thought I could do it without even trying! Ah well large glass or three of wine this evening for me! xx


----------



## Hoping123

Oh Tama, I am sorry and you are not silly, there is no reason to think that you can't get pg naturally and you did very well for waiting five days.  You enjoy your wine tonight!!

I am ok, work is good and lovely to have sunshine to walk the dog in again rather than the rain yesterday which drenched us both.

Sorry again but, and this might sound very strange, hope that AF now turns up quickly so you can get going on next month.

Sending you lots of   and   for two weeks time when BMS commences again!


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun   I'm sure she will turn up in a matter of hours now I've pee'd on a stick! I totally agree about the sun shine I took my two dogs out in the rain yesterday and got very wet but this morning was wonderful xx


----------



## muffin1302

Tama   I was hoping it was a BFP for you x Hopefully next month will be better x

Hoping I'm on day 7 at the  min so DH only has to wait till Saturday, which he'll probably not be bothered by then   Hope AF arrives as it should so the timing is perfect for you next month x

I'm absolutley fuming. We just took Jacob (our 4 month old kitten) to be chipped and he screamed. Half an hour later the chip fell out so he had to go back   They made such a mess of him they had to glue his neck back together. For those of you who've had IVF the needle was bigger than one of the mixing needles. I feel like such a bad 'mummy'


----------



## Tama

OMG Muffin that is a nightmare   Poor Jacob   Not sure I'd go back to them again! Hope he feels better soon   x


----------



## kitten77

omg muffin, hope he is ok? thats awful, i would complain about that treatment i really would, thats not good, not only did he go through that pain but it fell out!!!!!!    . poor little mite. hope he is ok now? 

tama - sorry to hear that babe, hope is a wonderful thing, but knocks you down a bit to dont it. your like me tho, i wonder why i hope each month as 5 txs later and i still cant get pregnant so why i think it will work each month i dont know.

hoping - im loving your PMA!!! 

trolley - big hug for you.

as for me, yes i have 3 bars with egg for second day (i used to get 2 days with ovulation sticks to.) i had 2 days high, 2 days full. last month was 1 day high and one day full and one day high. so who knows whats going on......cept the pain is still there, only around ovualtion time and after some baby dancing!!! DH thinks its cuz his willy is SOOOOOO big!!! teehee,    have to say (tmi!) that even tho it is....its not that! bless him, he is feeling like 'da man'!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Kitten you are hilarious.    So funny about your dh thinking he is such a stud, i think we have to let them believe that.   Sorry you are still having some pain, hope it settles for you. Good luck for this month huni.    

OMG muffin that is awful about wee jacob. Poor wee soul, i'd have kicked the   of the vet, i hope the wee man is doing ok now. You can certainly come and live with me huni and i'll bake you yummy cakes.

Tama i'm so sorry huni  . You were so good holding off. Hopefully af will show up soon to let you get back on track.

Trolley sorry you are feeling down but definitely come on here. That is what we are here for huni, to give you support. Hoping your cycle sorts itself out very soon.  

Hoping fingers crossed af will show up soon and then you can get started agin for next month. Glad to see you are feeling so positive.  

Liggsy hoping this evening went ok with your friend. It will be hard but i'm really hoping one day soon that you will have your own wee bundle.  

Ladyhex how are you doing huni? 

Vaudelin not too long til the abs are finished. Hope you are ok.

Princess, shelley, glamis hope the bumps are all doing well.

The cakes all went down really well today. Far too much food though. i ended up making up food parcels and sending them home with everyone cos i dont like things getting thrown out.

Have a lovely evening.

Emma xx


----------



## Smurfie

Morning ladies!

Tama - so sorry about the BFN. Understandable to get your hopes up when AF 5 days late. After all we do hear of little miracles of it happening naturally when treatments have failed. Will keep   that it turns to BFP for you - it isn't over until the witch actually shows up.   

Muffin - your poor little Jacob. It's heartbreaking to see your cat in pain. It's bad enough just seeing the sad look on their faces when they are at the vets, but being in pain (especially unnecessarily!!) I hope you were able to give him lots of cuddles when you got him home finally.   

Kitten - weird about that pain... your DH's reaction is hilarious. Bless 'im! I hope you can find out the cause and it is all ok. 

Miss E - I hope the retirement bash went well and all your baking was appreciated. 
Liggsy - Has the wrist and   recovered? I know you felt relief after the acu.... did it last? Hope you've got your lovely new photo frames up. 

Hoping - Good PMA! You will get pg soon. I can feel it. That statue of yours is going to do the trick. By he way, what is it a statue of? 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all doing well.

AFM - have been a bit busy this week as my car got hit on my way to work on Tues  . Thankfully she admitted responsibility and no-one was hurt. Then was away with work until last night. Lovely coming home to DH and my furbaby. I'm getting used to enduring colleagues banging on about babies, maternity leave, kids and who's pregnant in the office etc etc. I just kind of glaze over! Having a nice day off today (although could have done with some better weather!!). Halfway through 2ww. Not even squeezed a boob yet!  That'll start in next few days   . 

Big hugs and        to you all

Sxx


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Tama, ah hunny im so sorry your test was negative    really hoped it was going to be a bfp for you. Do not give up hope of a natural miracle, it can and WILL happen    Enjoy your lovely long weekend hun xxx

Trolley, how are you doing today hun? hope you are ok and feeling a little bit better, its just so awful when that black cloud decends and you cant shake it off xx   

Muffin, oh my god, your poor little jacob, what kind of a bloody vet was that!!! cant beleive that, the poor little thing. Hope he is ok today? id seriously make a formal complaint about that vet though. xxx

MissE, glad all your yummy food went down so well at the party, you could have sent a food parcel to us lot if you had left overs   
How you getting on this month, still on 1 bar hun? xxx

Suzdee, My wrist is tons better thanks, my    is still sore though, just very badly bruised i think. Should have got acu needles stuck there too maybe   
Well dont on getting half way through 2ww without boob squeezing   , im sure it will start soon though. lots of luck huny xx       

Kitten,    to your dh, bless him, they like to feel special hey    sorry that you are still getting the pain, if it doesnt improve, id get the docs to check it out. Have fun christmas shopping today xx

Hoping, love your PMA hun, its the best way to get through this month after month   

Vaudelin, hows things with you hun? almost there on the AB's now then its back to trying again    xx

Hello to anyone else ive missed too   

Thankyou all for your lovely messages of support for last night, it was soooooo very hard but im glad i went. It was lovely to see my friend, bless her she looks like she has not slept in years. I had lots of cuddles with the baby, she is 5 weeks already and sooooo tiny. I did have to fight back the tears a good few times but i held it together. I was going to steal her and her mum and dad said i was welcome too    just shows eh these people dont realise how lucky they are   
Im off out tomorrow night for an indian and a few drinks at a few bars, im sure that will make me feel better   
Im on cd15 today and still on 2 bars, how long is the norm to have 2 bars before getting 3? xxx


----------



## Trolley

Afternoon girls!  Crikey it's like monsoon season here on the south coast!

Tama - what a nightmare honey - it's so hard not to get your hopes up.  We all try not to but there is always a little bit of hope inside that this time it will be you.  Sending you big hugs.

Muffin - I would have murdered the vet if they had hacked at my dog!!  Por Jacob - I hope he is OK today and not feeling too osrry for himself :0(

Hoping - keep working on that statue!!

Kitten - well done you on the 3 bars!  Here's hoping this is your month!  We need more BFP's!!!

MissE - well done on all the baking!  You are a domestic goddess!!  BTW did you see Nigella on TV last night?  It astounds me how she cooks so much and her oven always looks brand new!!!!

SuzDee - glad you are OK after the bump - what a nightmare!

Big hello to Vaudelin, Daxcat. Princess, Glamis, Ladyhex & Shelley!

Feeling better today.  Thank you all for listening to me.  I have come to the conclusion that it is my job that is dragging me down (in addition to the baby thing!) . . .  I desperately miss my old airline life and friends there.  I am going to step up my efforts to find a new career.  I took voluntary redundancy when I started IVF and took a nice job local to home thinking that this would be perfect if I was PG!  Still not PG I and now beside myself with boredom working in a grey office with grey people :0(  

I hope you all have fabulous times planned this weekend and, once again, thank you for being there.

T

Day 24 and still 2 bars??!!  All very odd!  1 more stick to use tomorrow then that's it for this month.  Still beeen having BMS since Day 14 and I thought my pee stick had 2 lines on it today but I wasn't sure as I didn't have my lenses in LOL!!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Trolley glad you are feeling a bit better today. Hopefully you will have your wee baba soon and the change in job will have been worth it.   Very weird about the monitor. I could swear i saw 2 lines on my stick yesterday but the moniotr still says 1 bar.  
I missed nigella last night, i think she is brill too. I have one of her cook books and there are some gorgeous recipes.

Liggsy still 1 bar huni, have a feeling it isnt going to budge. Next time i bake i'll send you all a parcel. Such a pity i dont live near you lot, i could deliver wee cakes to your doors.  
Hope your monitor changes very soon     .

SuzDee so glad you are ok after your bump. Must have been scary but at least your doll has admitted responsibility. Good luck for the rest if the 2ww.     

Kitten hope you had fun with BMS  .

Hoping      that statue works its magic for you.

Muffin how is wee jacob today? Hope he is getting loads of cuddles.  

Tama how are you today?

A big hi to vaudelin, shelley, princess, glamis and anyone i've missed.

Thank crunchie its friday, getting ready to head home now woohoo!!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hey everyone, thanks for the messages about Jacob. He's back to his usual lively self. I just begged DH to take him along to the gym and stick him on the treadmill for half an hour and get rid of some energy but DH doesnt think that'd work!! 

Trolley glad you are feeling better. I have heard of monitors being faulty before, maybe yours is?? Hope you've secretly ovulated and get a little suprise!   

Liggsy, good to hear it wasnt too bad at your friends x I've lost so many friends through this infertility stuff   

Suzdee hope you are ok after your accident and enjoying your day off x. 

Hey MissE, what day are you on? I didnt think you could see the lines on the sticks?? To be honest when I had my monitor I only used it one cycle and didnt take much notice of the sticks

Kitten bless your DH. You have to let them believe these things dont you   

Hello everyone else   Hope you all have a good weekend. I will, no work this weekend!!!


----------



## Hoping123

Muffin - glad Jacob is better, I would be livid if someone hurt my baby girl (dog) and would definitely think about getting another vet.  Hope DH is hanging on in there ready for lots of BMS from tomorrow so perfect no work for you.

Kitten - your DH sounds hilarious! Lots of people get ov pains but I have never heard of a man claiming it is due to his royal jewels.  But maybe the combination of your 3 bars and his big package will do the trick!  

MissE - glad the baking went well and was enjoyed by all, 

Trolley - you are funny not having your lenses in but maybe the monitor is faulty so definitely good idea to keep having the BMS anyway, I think you are right to think about a change in career if you are unhappy as we can all put our lives on hold until we get pg but maybe that is extra stress so do want you want to do and when you get pg you can always re-think it then. x

Suzedee - glad you are ok after your bump in the car and well done for staying away from the squeezing, hope you get your lovely BFP next week, the statue is of a little pregnant woman

Liggsy - no idea bout the monitor, sorry, but well done for going last night and enjoy your Indian tonight and holiday next week

Ladyhex, Vaudelin, Mrsnormie, Glamis, Daxcat, Princess and everyone else I have missed - hope all is going wellfor you

AFM- think I have gone a bit   as now talking to statue (and mentioning us all) and spotting has completely stopped altho' now i have said that it will probably start again! Still in very good mood so have a lovely weekend and look forward to speaking to you all as DH is away from Sunday so need to stop talking to statue before they lock me up!!


----------



## MummyT

Wondered if you lovely girls mind if i join?

on 2ww for a sibling after being so very lucky to have our miracle 2 yrs ago.

If it offends anyone that i am already lucky enough to have had one baby, i will by all means move to another thread.  It's just lots of women on the hoping for another miracle are TX and not nat xxx

Angie


----------



## muffin1302

Dont be silly MummyT you are more than welcome here


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are ok.

Muffin glad jacob is back to his normal bouncy self. Dont know if it possible to run off a kittens energy, mine made me tired just watching him when he was a baba.   If you look at the wee window part of the stick you can see a blue line but once or twice i have noticed a very faint second line.  

MummyT you are very welcome here. Hope we can offer some support.  

Hoping you keep talking to that statue huni , we need all the help we can get. I am       for us all every night. DH thinks i'm nuts cos i have a wee ritual where i go into the room every night to say my    to St Gerard Majella and i mention all you lovely ladies.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend planned. 

Emma xx


----------



## glamis

afternoon all hope you keeping well

haven't had much time to read sorry but did skim through and just want to send you all tonnes of    and send a big welcome to mummyt - these ladies are a wealth of knowledge and huge pillars of strength


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and having a lovely weekend.

Glamis hope you are keeping well huni.

Well ladies it is day 14 for me and my moniotr has gone up to 2 bars woohooo!!!!! So shocked, thought it was going to be like last month where it didnt change. Hoping the agnus castus is working and that it goes up to 3 bars.

Enjoy your weekends. Chat soon.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hooray MissE. Hopefully its a good sign and your cycle is getting a little more 'normal'   

Glamis how are you feeling, is it this thursday that you have your scan??

MummyT what stage of the 2ww are you at?


----------



## Trolley

Morning Ladies,

Up early.  Can't sleep!  Day 26 today and AF arrived last night - 3 days early and I was still on 2 bars.  That explains the hideous PMT with tears this week.

Think I'm going to stop the Agnus Castus as it has had the opposite effect on me and made my cycle shorter.  I haven't ovulated at all which I know I can't attribute to the AC but either way it doesn't seem to be agreeing with me after 2 months.

Will also try to re-set my CBFM.

Hope you are all having a good weekend and welcome MummyT.

T


----------



## muffin1302

Trolley I'm sorry hun   Hope next month is better for you xx


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies,

Trolley i'm so sorry huni. So annoying when your cycle starts to mess about.  Hope next month is better for you.

Muffin how are you today?  

I am on day 15 and 2 bars again on my moniotr. That is a first for me. Dont know if it is anything to do with agnus castus but we'll see. Just hoping DHs back holds out for the next few days.  

Hope you all have a nice relaxing sunday.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Morning MissE   Dont know what we're all doing awake on a Sunday morning!!   I woke up at six am to let bubbles out - then again at seven and realised it was hammering it down outside so had to let him back in again   Hope you get 3 bars soon. How many days does it usually stay at 2?
I have the same problem with my DH. He has sort of 'siatic' type spasms that put him in pain for days and he doesnt do pain (he's a man after all   )

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys!!!

Trolley- i'm sorry hunni!!! Just think of it this way- you got a fresh start and a better chance now!!

MissE- Maybe you will ovulate later this cycle

Hi to everyone else!!!!

I'm cycle day 11 and since last night i had af cramps- pee'd on a stick and my OPK was negative so i don't know why but never mind. They have died off now but.... *shrugs*

Hope you are all well!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Muffin we must all be mad to be up early on a sunday. My reason is because of the timescale you have to pee on a stick with the monitor. I started it on day 1 at 7 am so now have to test between 4 and 10am. Not sure how many days it usually stays on 2 bars cos this is my first time with 2 bars.   I think 2-3 days and then it should go up to 3 bars.
I hate when you have to get up early to let the    out especially when you have to get up again to let them back in. I never seem to be able to get back to sleep at that point.

MrsNormis hope you are ok. Hope the OPKs show positive for you soon huni.      

Chat later.

Emma xx


----------



## Frankie B

New home ladies this one will be locked.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247815.0

xx


----------

